# جامعة الزقازيق > الدراسات العليا >  سؤال لطلاب دبلوم العلوم الجنائية 2013

## د.شيماء عطاالله

أجب عن السؤال التالي :

وضح مدى إختلاف إجراءات التحقيق في مجال الجرائم الإلكترونية!


 :S22:

----------


## كريم المصرى

> أجب عن السؤال التالي :
> 
> وضح مدى إختلاف إجراءات التحقيق في مجال الجرائم الإلكترونية!



ج :-

*اولأ - القاعدة العامة " حرمة الحياه الخاصة للبيانات المعالجة اليا**"*


من الثابت انه لايجوز دخول المنازل بدون اذن من سلطة التحقيق مسبب ومحدد ونلاحظ ان البيانات الموجودة فى الحاسب الالى تتشابه فى حالات مع حالة دخول المنزل وتفتيشة وتختلف فى انه يمكن الدخول للبيانات او للنظام قد يكون عن بعد مثلا remote destop اما المنازل لابد ان تكون عن قرب طبعا .
ايضا بالنسبة للتنصت على الاحاديث الدائرة فى المنزل يكون عن وضع جهاز داخل او بقرب النوافذ close اما اعتراض الاتصالات الالكترونية يكون عن بعد باستخدام برامج ومعدات حديثة wifi spy  مثلا فى مجال الاتصالات اللاسلكية .
وبالبناء على ذلك فان هذه الافعال غير مشروعة لتعرضها بالاعتداء على حرمة الحياه الخاصة للبيانات المعالجة اليا بمعنى ان المشرع يحمى هذه البيانات كما يحمى المنزل برمتة .
ويترتب على ذلك أنة يستبعد أى دليل نتج عن هذا العمل الغير مشروع (ما بنى على باطل فهو باطل) ويجب استبعادة ولا يعول عليه .
ونادت الدول بهذا الحق فى الاتفاقية الاوروبية لحقوق الانسان بضرورة احترام حقوق الانسان فى مجال التعاملات الالكترونية فى الماة (15) وايضا تطلبت سلطة سلطة محايدة وان يوجد اسباب معقولة تبرر الاجراءات الجنائية كالتفتيش البيانات أو اعتراض الاتصالات وان يكون النطاق الزمنى لها محدد احتراما للحريات .
*ثانيا :- اجراء مراقبة المكالمات التليفونية مقارنة  باعتراض الاتصالات الالكترونية* 
بمقتضى نص المادة 309 عقوبات مصر يعاقب بالحبس من ارتكب بدون رضاء المجنى علية
استراق السمع او تسجيل محادثات تمت فى مكان خاص او بالتليفون , من التقط صورة شخص فى مكان خاص , ويكون الرضاء مفترض اذا حدثت امام الحاضرين فى الاجتماع , يتبين ان هذا النص يخص محادثات شفوية فلا يسرى هذا النص على المحادثات الالكترونية I.M – E.MAIL التى تتم بالحاسب لانها ليست بتليفون , حتى لو استعمال الانترنت كان باستخدام خط ارضى ADSL ايضا قد تتم عن طريق شات جماعى فياخذ حكم المكان العام , علما بان  309 تشترط مكان خاص .
لذلك كان يجب النص بخصوصية على تجريم هذه الافعال وهذا ما فعلة القانون الجنائى الفيدرالى الامريكى , فجرم اعتراض المراسلات الالكترونية أو الاتصالات السلكية او الشفوية بل يعاقب من افشى محتوى اتصال الكترونى .
والاتصالات السلكية هى نقل للكلمات المنطوقة كليا او جزئيا باسلاك بين نقطة الاتصال ونقطة الاستقبال .
وفى مجال  ضبط الرسائل البريدية والمحادثات الهاتفية فى مصر يشترط طبقا للمادة 95 اجراءات ان تكون الجريمة جناية او جنحة معاقب عليها بالحبس لمدة اكثر من 3 شهور .
نخلص من ذلك ان الاختلاف فى هذا الاجراء يمكن فى المحل والوسيلة اما السبب على كل حال حتى يكون الاجراء صحيح فيلزم اخذ اذن السلطة المختصة وهى اما قاضى التحقيق او الجزئى بناء على طلب النيابة العامة المحققة فى الدعوى م 206 اجراءات ج مصر .
*ثالثا :- التفتيش باذن*
*شروط التفتيش فى المواد الالكترونية* 
1- تشترط بعض الدول مثل فنلندا ان يكون جريمة معاقب عليها بحبس لاكثر من 6 شهور هذا فى التفيش بوجه عام ويختلف عن ذلك بالنسبة للجرائم الالكترونية ..
2- ايضا فى تشترط جدية التحريات السابقة على اصدار اذن التفتيش وفى مجال الجرائم الالكترونية نجد صعوبة فى اجراء التحريات وهذا يوضح مدى الاختلاف بين اجراءات التحقيق فى الجرائم العادية والجرائم الالكترونية . 
وتكون الدلائل كافية عندما نكشف ان جريمة نشر صور جنسية مثلا مرتبطة ب IP  و MAC ADD  خاصين بحساب عميل لدى شركة نقل البيانات .
3-شرط التحديد لمحل الاذن 
القاعدة العامة ان تفتيش المنزل مثلا يشمل تفتيش كل محتوياتة الملحقة به ولاكن الامر يختلف درجة نسبيه فى مجال الحاسب فان تفتيش الحاسب احيانا يشمل تفتيش السى ديهات والهاردات المنفصلة عنه طالما موجودة بالقرب منه عسى ان يكون فصلها قبل دخول رجل الضبط وتكون هى التى به ادلة الجريمة ايضا غالبا ما تحتاج الى خبير لكى يفتشها يعمل بمجال الحاسب فان مامور الضبط رجل شرطى فى الاغلب لا يفقه شئ فى مجال الحاسب والانترنت . وهذا اهم اختلاف فى تفتيش الاماكن العادية التى لا تحتاج الى كل هذه الخبرة .
وهذا يدعونا الى القول بانة توجد صعوبة فى تحديد محل الاذن لوجود ملايين الملفات على جهاز الحاسب . 
اما فى اعتراض الاتصال فان وجع جهاز ما تحت المراقبة يستلزم بالضرورة وضع جهاز اخر تحت المراقبة حتى ولو يتم تحديدة كمجنى عليه يطلب وضع جهازة تحت المراقبة لتلقية رسائل تشكل اهانة مثلا فيسلزم وضع جهاز السيرفر تحت المراقبة لمعرفة مصدر الاى بى صاحب الجريمة . ولاكن ننوه انه فى اعتراض الاتصال يلزم اذن القاضى الجزئى عكس التفتيش يكفيه اذن نيابة .
اما فى التفتيش العادى للاماكن والافراد فلا نجد صعوبة فى ذلك لانها اسهل بكثير عن التعقيدات التى تواجه مأمور الضبط سواء كانت من الناحية المادية او الفنية او القانونية – لاننا نعلم ان اغلب القوانين وخاصة دول العالم الثالث لا تعرف ماهية جرائم المعلومات . 
4- ايضا يوجد اختلاف بالنسبة لتحديد المصدر المكانى للاذن فتفتيش منزل من السهل الرجوع لنيابة المكان الموجود به المنزل أما تفتيش معلومة نجد صعوبة ما اذا كانت هذه المعلومة ثابتة فى جهاز او منقولة من خلال شبكة ولاكن اذا تعلق الامر بالحالة الاولى فلا صعوبة فى ذلك اما فى الحالة الثانية فيكفى اختصاص دائرة احدى اجهزة الشبكة لاستصدار الاذن فجميعها مختص .
5- ايضا فى تمام التفتيش نرى هناك اختلاف – فعندما نجد مامور الضبط يتفتش منزل فلا صعوبة عندما يرى اقفال فقد سمح القانون له باستعمال القوة ولاكن الامر يختلف عندما فى مجال الحاسب الالى الامر يتعلق بقفل معنوى باس وورد – فلا مجال للقوة البدنية وبالتالى لمأمور الضبط ان يضبط الحاسب حتى يعرضة على خبير وليكن من اعضاء CHF I  .
* فى التفتيش العادى للامكان اذا ترتب عليه عرضا وجود جريمة اخرى كمن يبحث عن مخدرات وجد سلاح فاستمر بالحث عن طلقاتة فان هذا تقوم جريمة اخرى – أما فى مجال الحاسب فمأمور الضبط الذى صدر له اذن بضبط معلومات متعلقة بجريمة نصب على الالة ولاكن وجد صور جنسية لاطفال على الحاسب فاستمر بالبحث رغم ذلك فلا تقوم جريمة اخرى بل الدليل يعتبر باطل لتعدية محل الاذن وهذا طبقا للقانون الامريكى على خلاف القانون المصرى م 34 اجراءات.
*التفتيش بدون اذن* 
*تقيدا بحرمة الحياه الخاصة* 
لايجوز تفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر بدون اذن الافى احوال بالضرورة تختلف عن التفيتش العادى للاماكن :-
1- التفتيش لا يخالف التوقع المعقول للحياه الخاصة  اى ان الشخص لا يرد الى ذهنة على شئ ان لهذا الشئ حرمة للحياه الخاصة . وتعتبر الحالات الاتية متوافر فيها الحق فى التوقع بحرمة الحياه الخاصة 
أ-الاشياء المغلقة الموجودة فى المنزل – المحدثات التى تتم فى كابينة تليفون مغلقة – صناديق مغلقة لايمكن رؤية ما بداخلها ويلحق بها اجهزة الحاسب لكونها صندوق مغلق .
وحالات لايجوز للشخص ان يتوقع ان له حرمة حياه خاصة عليها – كجهاز حاسب متاح للعامة استخدامة فان تفتيشة بدون اذن يعتبر صحيح 
سى دى ملقى فى الشارع وتم ضبطة وايجاد صور جنسية للاطفال فيعتبر التفتيش صحيحا بدون اذن .
وهنا يتبين اختلاف التفتيش فى مجال الجرائم الالكترونية فان التفتيش العادى للاماكن لا يحتاج لمثل هذه المعاناه والتوقع وغيرة .
2- الرضاء بالتفتيش اذا ارتضى صاحب الحاسب بتفتيشة بارادة حرة واعية فانة يسال عن ما يتم ضبطة من ادلة ويعتد بها ويوافق الشخص اما عن تفتيش جزء محدد من الحاسب او الحاسب جملة . مع العلم انه لو اخبر رجال الضبط صاحب الجهاز انهم يبحثون عن ادلة جريمة مخدرات ووجدوا صور جنسية فلا يعتد بالرضاء لانه وافق على جريمة معينة .
الرضاء ايضا كام يصدر من صاحبة قد يصدر من مدير النظام نفسة باعتبارة المدير الفنى وبالتالى لهم الكشف عن الجرائم بدون اذن قضائى . وهنا بالمقارنة بالتفتيش العادى للاماكن لا نجد مثل هذه الجزئيات المعقدة .
3- التفتيش بناء على حالة الضرورة قد يرى رجل الضبط القضائى المتهم يمحو الجريمة من الحاسب التى يجرى التحرى عنها فاذا انتظر حتى صدور الاذن فلا جدوى منه وبالتالى من الافضل تفتيش الحاسب اثناء ذلك بدون اذن 
والنسبة لتفتيش الاماكن العادية لانجد مجال لهذا الامر فلابد اذن من النيابة على كل حال وهذا هو الاختلاف – ولاكن نجد ذلك اقرب لتفتيش الاشخاص فى حالة طارئة مثلا دكتور العمليات التى يفتش ملابش المريض المصاب بحادث تبين بسروالة مخدرات يحملها . ولاكن لايزال الاختلاف موجود فتفتيش الاشخاص يختلف عن تفتيش الحاسب..
4-التفتيش بناء على حالة التلبس 
يظهر الاختلاف بوضو ح جدا هنا – لايجوز تفتيش الاماكن حتى لو يوجد حالة تلبس وقضى قديما بعدم دستورية جواز ذلك ولابد اذن قضائى مسبب على كال حال لدخول المكان واجراء اللازم ومع تحريات جديه طبعا لاغنى عنها .
اما فى مجال الحاسب الالى قد نجد فى سيبر رجل الضبط  يتفقد حالة الامن وجد من يشاهد صور جنسية فتقوم بها حالة التلبس دون اذن قضائى .
5- التفتيش بناء على قبض عندما يصدر امر بالقبض على متهم مثلا فى جريمة سرقة فان من الجائز تفتيشة وتفيش الحاسب المحمول الذى فو حوزتة 
6- بالنسبة لاجهزة العمل الخاص والعام 
فانة يشترط الحصول على اذن لتفتيش اماكن القطاع الخاص او رضاء رب العمل وكذلك بالنسبة للقطاع العام يكفى موافقة الرئيس الادراى للمكتب المراد تفتيشة والمكتب المشترك بين موظفين لهم الحق ايضا فى تفتيشة لانهم شركاء فيه .
7-الاتصالات الداخلية للعمل طبقا للقانون الامريكى لرب العمل ان يراقبوا العاملين لديهم من خلال السويتشات التليفونية لمتابعة سير العمل والتاكد من كفاءة العاملين .
8- اكتشاف دليل جنائى بطريق العرض يعترف القانون الامريكى لمزودى الخدمات فى مجال الاتصالات الالكترونية ان يقوموا بالابلاغ عن محتوى اتصال يشكل جريمة جنائية كوجود صور جنسية للاطفال على الانترنت وامكانية نسبها للفاعل .
9- المواد المتاحة للعامة  القانون الامريكى يتيح للافراد تسجيل المحادثات بطريق التليفون او الحاسب طالما كانت متاحة لجميع الافراد وبالتالى دخول رجل الضبط ومشاهدة للجريمة يعتبر صحيحا ويقوم به حالة التلبس .
10- التفتيش بغرض الجرد فلرجل الضبط القضائى ان يقوم بجرد المضبوطات ولو تبين وجود جريمة له ان يقوم بالاجراءات التى ترتبها حالة التلبس ولاكن يوجد صعوبة اذا طبقنا ذلك على ديسكات مضبوطة تتمتع بحرمة الحياه الخاصة وليس لها علاقة بالجريمة الخاصة بالجرد وهذا من بين الاختلافات الموجودة بين تفتيش الامكان والاشخاص وبين تفتيش الحاسب والمعلومات .
11- تفتيش الذى يتم فى الجمارك فان دخول شخص البلاد حامل لاب توب او سى ديهات للبلاد يجوز للمختص تفتيشة للتاكد من تطابق الامر للقوانين واللوائح السارية فى البلاد .
12- تفتيش الانترنت هى شبكة عامة لا يتم الدخول منها للاجهزة الخاصة غالبا الا عن طريق كلمات مرور ولاكن فى غير ذلك من مواقع فهى عامة لا تتعلق بحرمة الحياه الخاصة ويجوز تفتيشها بغير اذن قضائى .
** الحدود الواردة على التفتيش فى المواد الالكترونية* 
اولا :- حماية البيانات المتعلقة بالحياه الخاصة للافراد بتحتوى الاجهزة على بيانات تتعلق بالحالة الاجتماعية والدينية والسياسية للفرد فان تفتيشها يخضع لقواعد خاصة فى بعض القوانين المقارنة حماية لهذه البيانات فاذا كانت تتعلق بشخص غير المتهم فان المحقق يحذفها ويخطر المتهم بذلك .
ثانيا :- حماية البيانات التى لدى الجهات القضائية تنظم القوانين كيفية الاطلاع وحذف بيانات الخصوم والشهود فى الدعاوى حماية لاسرار المهنة .
ثالثا :- حماية البيانات الخاصة بالمتهمين او الموكلين لدى المحامى المدافع فالتشريعات المقارنة تنظم كيفية تفتيش هذه البيانات لما تتضمنة من اسرار خطيرة . وتعطى لها ضمانات 
فينص فى ذلك المشرع المصرى فى قانون المحاماه على انه "لايجوز التحقيق مع محام او تفتيش مكتبة الا بمعرفة احد اعضاء النيابة العامة ويجب على النيابة العامة أن تخطر مجلس النقابة الفرعية قبل البدء فى التحقيق بوقت مناسب ".
*الضبط فى مجال التعاملات الالكترونية* 
محل الضبط فى الجرائم المعلوماتية هو معلومات وبيانات على خلاف الضبط فى الجرائم العادية كالسرقة والاشياء المادية المسروقة وقد سمح القانون الامريكى ضبط المعلومات كمعرفة تليفون شخص الذى قام بالاتصال فى وقت معين وايضا ايميل الشخص الذى ارسل رسالة .
اما ضبط الهارد وير المكون للحاسب فيمكن ضبطها عندا تشكل هذه الاجزاء وسيلة لارتكاب الجريمة او دليلا يفيد فى كشف الجريمة كان يكون جهاز تم تهربية من خارج البلاد دون دفع الجمارك المستحقة عليه او تم ارسال صور جنسية به .
ويجب المحافظة على سرية البيانات المضبوطة لانها قد تكون سرية مثلا علاقة المحامى بموكلينة والطبيب بمرضاه.
تحرير البيانات المضبوطة بعد تفتيش النظام واخذ نسخ من البيانات المطلوبة يتم تحرير محضر جرد ويتم تحريز هذه البيانات فى ديسكات مثلا ويتم ختمها بالشمع لعدم امكانية العبث بها وهذا ما نصت عليه الاتفاقية الاوروبية – على الدول الاعضاء ان تتخذ ما تراه مناسبا للحفاظ على المعلومات على وجه الاستعجال اذا كان يخشى فقدانها او العبث بها .
** فك شفره الرسائل الالكترونية* 
عندما تكون البيانات اللازمة لسير التحقيق فان النيابة العامة او قاض التحقيق ان يأمر بتعيين خبير فى مجال الحاسب الالى ويجب ان يكون محايدا بين سلطة الاتهام والمتهم ويقوم بعملة دون اى تغاضى للوصول للحقيقة وفى بعض الدول يتم تعيين جهات خاصة مسبقا فى مجال جرام المعلومات ومنهم المحققين الشرعيين فجرائم المعلومات هم اشخاص مدنين وليسوا عسكريين ولاكن يتم تدريبهم باحدث وسائل الاختراق ووسائل الكشف عن الجرائم وفك التشفيرات واسترجاع البيانات التى تم حذفها من وسائط التخزين المختلفة . وغالبا منهم ما يستخدم خبرتة فى الشر لذلك تسمى فئة منهم بالمخترق الطيب الذى يتعلم ليساعد رجال الضبط القضائى على كشف الحقيقة (CHF I) وهى Computer Hacking Forensic Investigation وهؤلاء تابعين فى الاصل لمنظمة مدنية اسمها EC Council ويوجد لها فرع فى مصر يتم الاستعانة به فى جرائم المعلومات  وهى شركة هيرو تك بمدنية نصر , ********* وهذا لينك الشركة لمن اراد الخوض فى هذا المجال الممتع من الناحية العملية بالاضافة اليه من الناحية القانونية عن طريق *الدكتورة الفاضلة شيماء عبد الغنى* . لا ادعى الكمال فى الاجابة عن هذا السؤال ولاكن كان اقل القليل من فضل الدكتور على تلاميذها . وشكرا مع تمنياتى للجميع بالتوفيق – كريم المصرى J

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

مرحبا كريم 

اطلعت على إجابتك 

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## محمدعلى عبدالقادرموسى

> أجب عن السؤال التالي :
> 
> وضح مدى إختلاف إجراءات التحقيق في مجال الجرائم الإلكترونية!


  للاجابة على هذا السؤال نقسمة الى مايلى :
*المبحث الأول* :*التفتيش والاعتراض والتسجيل*
  ونتناول فية القواعد العامة للتحقيق فى المجالان وكيفية احترام حقوق الانسان ،وهل تعاقب القوانين على تجريم الاعتراض ،وهل هناك شروط لتسجيل الاتصالات وتفتيشها
*المطلب الأول* :*القاعدة العامة لاجراءات التحقيق حرمة الحياة الخاصة للبيانات المعالجة اليا*
  من المستقر علية طبقا *للقواعد التقليدية* لايجوزدخول المساكن اوتفتيشها الا بناء على اذن قضائى صادر من السلطة المختصة ،وهى سلطة التحقيق اما فى *التعاملات الالكترونية* فان مفهوم الدخول الى النظام يختلف عن الدخول الى المساكن حيث ان الأول يتم بصورة اخرى غير الصورة المعتادة،وذالك عن طرق تشغيل الجهاز عن قرب او عن بعد
*المطلب الثانى* :*ضرورة احترام حقوق الانسان فى المجال المعلوماتى* 
  عنيت الاتفاقات الاوربية فى مجال جرائم الانترنت بالنص على ضرورة احترام حقوق الانسان فى جرائم *(السيبر*)حيث اشارت الاتفاقية فى المادة 15 حيث اشارت الى ضمانات حقوق الانسان ،منها الضمانات القضائية ،والى وجود اسباب معقولة يستند عليها الاذن الصادر من الجهات المختصة بالتفتيش او التصنت
*المطلب الثالث* :*تجريم اعتراض الاتصالات الالكترونية*
  تعاقب كثيرا من التشريعات المقارنة على اعتراض الاتصالات السلكية واللاسلكية وذالك دون اذن من السلطات المختصة 
  قانون العقوبات المصرى 
  نصت المادة 309 من القانون "يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتقل عن سنة كل من اعتدى على حرمة الحياة الخاصة للمواطن وذالك بأن ارتكب احد الأفعال الأتية فى غير الأحوال المصرح بها قانونا او بغير رضاء المجنى علية 
  (1)استرق السمع اوسجل اونقل عن طريق جهازمن الأجهزةايا كان نوعةمحادثات جرت فى مكان خاص اوعن طريق التليفون
  (2)التقط اونقل بجهازمن الأجهزةايا كان نوعةصورة شخص فى مكان خاص
*المطلب الرابع* : *شروط تسجيل الاتصالات الالكترونية فى القانون الأمريكى والتشريعان المقارنة*
                    يشترط المشرع الأمريكى لكى يتم تسجيل الاتصالات الالكترونية ، يلزم صدور اذن من القاضى المختص وذالك بناء على طلب النيابة العامةهذا وقد حدد *القانون الأمريكى* الجرائم التى يجوز فيها استصدار اذن بتسجيل الاتصالات وهى الجرائم المعاقب عليهابعقوبة الاعدام ،او بالحبس لمدة تزيد عن سنة
  أما فى *التشريعات المقارنة* :فأقرت تسجيل المحادثات التليفونية ووضعها تحت المراقبة وذالك بناء على اذن من السلطة المختصة
  كما اجازت المحكمة الأوربية لحقوق الانسان هذا الاجراء تطبيقا لنص المادة (8) من الاتفاقية مادام انة يحاط بالضمانات القانونية
*المطلب الخامس* : *التفتيش لضبط المعلومات*
                       أجازت التشريعات الحديثة تفتيش الأجهزة الالكترونية لظبط المعلومات المتواجدة فيها ىوالتى تفيد فى كشف الحقيقة 
  وقد أكد على ذالك المجلس الأوروبى فى التوصية رقم (13) 
*كما صرحت الاتفاقية الأوربية* لجرائم السيبر بحق الدول الأعضاء فى تفتيش أجهزة الكمبيوتر وتلزم كل الدول الأعضاء ان تسن فى قوانينها ما هو ضرورى لتمكين السلطات المختصة ان تقوم بالتفتيشوالدخول الى نظام الكمبيوتر ،والوسائط المخزنة فية
*المبحث الثانى* :*القواعد التى تنظم التفتيش والاعتراض والتسجيل فى مجال المعاملات الالكترونية*
  ونبين فيها الاذن بالتفتيش وشروطة ،والسلطة المختصة باصدارة ،وهل يجوز التفتيش بدون اذن ،وما هى استثناءاتة ،وكيف يتم الضبط فى المجال المعلوماتى
*المطلب الأول* :*شروط اذن التفتيش*
  1-      ان تكون الجريمة محل التفتيش من الجرائم الخطيرة
  2-      أن يكون الاذن صادر بناء على تحريات جدية 
  3-      أن يكون الاذن محدد
*المطلب الثانى* : *ماهى السلطة المختصة باصدار اذن التفتيش*
  تقضى القواعد العامة فى كثير من الدول انة من الضرورى توافر الاختصاص للجهة القضائية التى تقوم باصدار اذن التفتيش ،كما نص قانون الاجراءات الجنائية الأمريكى الفيدرالى على الاختصاص باصدار الاذن يؤول الى الجهة القضائية فى الدائرة الفيدرالية التى يتواجد بها محل التفتيش
  وقد يصدر اذن التفتيش لضبط بينات معينة كانت مسجلة فى جهاز مكعين يقع فى دائرة الجهازفان هذا التفتيش صحيحا حتى ولو قام المتهم او المراد تفتيشة بنقل هذة المعلومات فى جهاز أخر فى دائرة اخرة للاختصاص ويعد هذا تطبيقا لما هو مقرر من جواز تفتيش الشبكة التى يرتبط بها جهاز المتهم
*المطلب الثالث* :*تفتيش النظام بدون اذن*
  السؤال الذى يطرح نفسة هل يحق لمامور الضبط ان يقوم بتفتيش الأجهزة بدون الحصول على اذن ؟وهل تخضع الأجهزة لحرمة الحياة الخاصة كالمنازل
*المبحث الأول* :*هل يجوز تفتيش النظام بدون اذن* 
* القاعدة* : اذا قام مأمور الضبط لقضائى بتفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر دون أن يحصل على اذن مسبقا فان ماقام بة يكون باطلا،ولا يترتب علية اى اثروتبطل معة جميع الاجراءات باستثناء حالة التلبس
  مقتضى ذالك ان للفرد حرمة خاصة بحيث لايجوز التعدى علية ولقد نص على ذالك جميع الدساتير فى العالم اجمع
*المبحث الثانى* : *الاستثناءات الواردة على قاعدة التفتيش بدون اذن*
  1-عدم مخالفة التفتيش للتوقع المعقول للحياة الخاصة 
  2-حالة الرضا بالتفتيش
  3-التفتيش على اثر الضبط الصحيح
  4-حالة التلبس
  5-التفتيش فى حالة جرد الأشياء المضبوطة
  6-تفتيش الجمارك
  7-تفتيش شبكة الانترنت
  8-حالة الضرورة
*المبحث الثالث:الضبط فى مجال التعاملات الالكترونية*
يختلف الضبط فى الجرائم المعلوماتية عن الضبط فى الجرائم العادية من حيث المحل وذالك لأن الجرائم المعلوماتية ترد على اشياء ذات طبيعة معنوية وهى بطبيعتها اشياء لايمكن ادراكها بالحواس او انها غير ملموسة ،ومن الممكن ان ينخذ الضبط صورة نسخ المعلومات الموجودة بالكمبيوترفاذا ماتمت هذة العملية وتم وضعها فى اسطوانة فمن الممكن ضبطهابحيث اصبحت فى هذة الحالة مادية ملموسة
  ،ويتعين المحافظة على سرية الأشياء المضبوطة طبقا للاتفاقيات الأوربية والتوصيات الصادرة فى هذا الشأن،ويجب على مامورى الضبط تحريز البيانات محل الضبطفى احراز مختومة بالشمع الأحمر
  المبحث الثالث :ماالحكم لو كانت البيانات المسجلة مشفرة
  عالجت بعض التشريعات البيانات المشفرة وكيفية التعامل معها،وقد تناول القانون الفرنسى الاجابة على التساؤل"لرئيس النيابة او لسلطة التحقيق او للمحكمة المختصة أن يعينوا شخصا طبيعيا او معنويا للقيام بهذة العملية اذا كان ذالك ضروريا، ويجب ان يكون هذا الخبير محايداوهذا شرط افترضة المشرع الفرنسى
*المبحث الرابع* :*هل يلتزم الشاهد بالتعاون مع سلطة التحقيق*
تقضى القواعد العامة ان الشاهد يلتزم بالافضاء الى مايعلمة بخصوص الجريمة والفاعلين والادلاء بكل مايفيدفى كشف الحقيقة ،ومن الممكن ان يتعاون الشاهدمع سلطة التحقيق كأن يقوم مثلا بعمليات معينة اذا كان من المتخصصين

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

مرحبا محمد على 

قرأت إجابتك على السؤال 

خالص دعواتي بالتوفيق

----------


## كريم المصرى

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة د.شيماء عطاالله
					

مرحبا كريم 

اطلعت على إجابتك 

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق



مرحبا بك يا دكتورة 

شكرا لحضرتك ومع تمنياتى لحضرتك بدوام التقدم والازدهار فى مجال تدريس اعظم العلوم , العلوم الجنائية*

----------


## محمدعلى عبدالقادرموسى

> مرحبا محمد على 
> 
> قرأت إجابتك على السؤال 
> 
> خالص دعواتي بالتوفيق


شكرا لمعاليكم

----------


## السيد غنيمي توفيق ابراهيم

*تتميز الطبيعة الخاصة لإجراءات التحقيق*
*في مجال التعاملات الالكترونية بطابع خاص*
*هناك بعض إجراءات التحقيق التي تعد* *منابع للأدلة  فى ا  لقواعد العامة وهي الإنتقال، والمعاينة، وندب الخبراء، والتفتيش، وسماع الشهود، والاستجواب، وليس لها أي ترتيب يجب اتباعه بل يبدأ المحقق بما يراه أكثر ملائمة بالنسبة لظروف كل جريمة ، وسيتضمن هذا المبحث دراسة هذه الإجراءات في التعاملات الالكترونية دون التعرض للقواعد العامة الا بالقدر اليسير للارتباط حيث سيتم تقسيمه** إلى بيان إجراءات التفتيش والضبط والاعتراض والتسجيل في مجال التعاملات الالكترونية .* 
*القاعدة حرمة الحياة الخاصة للبيانات المعالجة آلياً .* 
*من المستقر عليه أن لا يجوز دخول المساكن بغير سبق الحصول على أذن من سلطة التحقيق ويقترب من ذلك الدخول إلى نظام الكمبيوتر عن طريق تشغيل الجهاز المغلق عن قرب أو عن بعد أو الدخول إلى البيانات وتصفحها في جهاز يعمل بالفعل فهنا يشترط الحصول على أذن وبذلك كيفية الدخول من قرب أو من أماكن بعيدة يشترط فيها الحصول على أذن .* 
*ضرورة احترام حقوق الإنسان في مجال الإجراءات الجنائية عن الجرائم الالكترونية .* 
*يتعين توافر الإجراءات الجنائية التقليدية وضمانات حقوق الإنسان في هذا المجال مثل المجالات الأخرى من وجود سلطة تحقيق وأسباب الضبط والتفتيش وكيفية إجرائها وتحديد مدتها .* 
* تجريم اعتراض الاتصالات الإلكترونية .* 
*تذهب غالبية التشريعات إلى تجريم الاعتداء على حرمة الحياة الخاصة مثل استراق السمع والتنصت أو نقل أو تسجيل بيانات بغير رضاء صاحبها أو تصوير الشخص بدون رضاه ويعتبر الجهاز المستخدم في ارتكاب الجريمة من الأدوات المصادرة .* 
*ولذلك فإن كل اتصالات الانترنت بما فيها البريد الالكتروني تعتبر من الاتصالات الإلكترونية المجرم اعتراضها .* 
*وذهب بعض التشريعات إلى جواز التسجيل على الرغم من مخالفتها لحرمة الحياة الخاصة سواء بعلم أو بدون علم أحد الطرفين* 
*رأي الدكتور : نحن لا نميل لذلك الرأي لأنه يخالف ما هو مستقر عليه من بطلان الدليل المستمد من الإجراء الباطل .* 
*وذهب البعض إلى جواز التسجيل في الاتصالات والمحادثات الشفوية من الهاتف دون الاتصالات الإلكترونية .* 
*شروط تسجيل الاتصالات الإلكترونية وفقاً للقانون الأمريكي والمقارن .* 
*لكي يتم تسجيل الاتصالات الإلكترونية أو الهاتفية يجب أن يصدر إذن من القاضي المختص بناءً على طلب عضو نيابة بعد الإطلاع على الأوراق والتحريات المقدمة من أحد مأمور الضبط والقضاء وهذه للجرائم المعاقب عليها بالإعدام أو بالحبس لمدة تزيد على سنة واحدة .* 
*وبالنسبة للتشريعات المقارنة أجازت ذلك بنفس الوسيلة متى كان لذلك فائدة في ظهور الحقيقة في جناية أو جنحة معاقب عليها مدة تزيد عن ثلاثة شهور .* 
*عدم جواز اعتراض الاتصالات الإلكترونية بين المدافع والمتهم .* 
*الأصل أن الحق في الدفاع يمنع تفتيش كمبيوتر المحامي الوكيل عن المتهم لضبط الملفات الخاصة بالدفاع إلا إذا كان هذا المحامي شريك للمتهم في ارتكاب الجريمة لأنه بذلك أصبح متهماً ثانياً ولذلك يجب التفرقة .* 
*أولاً : صدور أذن بتفتيش مكان معين يسري على تفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر المتواجد به ولا يشترط* 
*صدور أذن خاص لتفتيشه ما دام أذن التفتيش عاماً وليس بجريمة معينة كالبحث عن المخدرات والسلاح بالمنزل فلا يجوز البحث عن الصور الجنسية بالكمبيوتر .* 
*ثانياً : تفتيش الكمبيوتر الخاص بالمدافع عن المتهم له قواعد خاصة ما دام متواجد في مكتب* 
*المحامي لأنه يأخذ حكم الملفات الورقية .* 
*ثالثاً : تفتيش الكمبيوتر المشترك بين جماعة والمدافع مشترك معهم فلا يجوز تفتيش الكمبيوتر* 
*لو كان المدافع غير متهماً حقاً للدفاع ويجوز التفتيش لو كان متهماً وهذا مثل تفتيش مسكن أحد أصحاب الحصانات القضائية أو النيابية لو كان المتهم أبناً ويقيم معه في نفس المسكن وذلك لأن تفتيش المسكن دون رفع الحصانة يؤدي إلى عدم الهدف المشروع من أجلة الحصانة وهذا رأي الدكتور .* 
*البريد الإلكتروني يتماثل مع البريد العادي في حرمة الحياة الخاصة بالنسبة للمعلومات والبيانات المتواجدة داخل البريد الإلكتروني لجهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص . وإذا أرسل شخص خطاباً إلى شخص أخر فإن هذا الخطاب يصبح ملكاً للمرسل إليه يجوز الاطلاع عليه وقراءته دون رضاء المرسل ويختلف الأمر في المحادثة التليفونية فإنها ملكاً للطرفين فلا يجوز الاعتداء على حرمتها إلا بموافقة الطرفين .* 
*وبذلك فإن هذه الرسائل تتمتع بحرمة الحياة الخاصة بالنسبة لفحواها أما بالنسبة لأرقام الأشخاص الراسل والمرسل إليه فلا تتمتع بحرمة الحياة الخاصة . * 
*رأي الدكتورة / ولذلك فإن المشرع يتعين عليه أن يتدخل لسن قوانين تنظم ذلك ولا يتركها لاجتهاد القضاء .* 
* التمييز بين مراقبة وتسجيل المحادثات الإلكترونية وقواعد التفتيش .* 
*قواعد المراقبة والتسجيل والتفتيش في المحادثات التليفونية تختلف عن قواعد تفتيش المساكن وبالتالي تختلف عن تفتيش الأجهزة الإلكترونية من حيث :* 
*1)* *لا يتم إخطار أو حضور صاحب الشأن في أثناء تسجيل المكالمات الهاتفية بينما يلزم ذلك في حالة تفتيش المساكن .* 
*2)* *أنه يجوز تتبع المعلومات وصولاً لأجهزة مزود الخدمة حيث يتم تخزين تلك المعلومات وصعوبة ذلك في المحادثات الهاتفية لأنها مباشرة .* 
*3)  * *يمكن تفتيش الأجهزة الإلكترونية عن طريق البعد وهذا يخالف عن المحادثات الهاتفية .* 
*ويلاحظ من ذلك أنه بالنسبة لتسجيل المحادثات التليفونية والرسائل البريدية لا يوجد نصوص تحكمها إذا تمت عن طريق الإنترنت وذهبت بعض التشريعات بالاجتهاد ينظم التنصت والتسجيل وعليه تم اعتراض وتسجيل المراسلات التي تجرى عن طريق الانترنت بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية . * 
*جواز التفتيش لضبط المعلومات .* 
*يجب التفرقة بين الجريمة المادية والجريمة ذات الطبيعة الخاصة المعلوماتية فأنه يمكن التحفظ على الجريمة المادية مثل المخدرات أما الجريمة المعلوماتية فتحتاج إلى وسائل تقنية عالية للتحفظ عليها وصيانتها بطريقة مناسبة ولذلك فيجوز ضبطها وتفتيش الأجهزة .* 
*اختلاف تفتيش وضبط المعلومات المخزنة عن الاتصالات المباشرة .* 
*يختلف طرق التفتيش فبالنسبة للمعلومات المخزنة على الكمبيوتر تكتفي بإذن من النيابة العامة وبالنسبة للاتصالات الهاتفية يشترط إذن من القاضي الجزئي بناءً على طلب النيابة العامة . وبالنسبة لتفتيش في أماكن العمل فإنه يجوز في حالة التلبس* 
*القواعد التي تنظم التفتيش والاعتراض والتسجيل في مجال التعاملات الالكترونية :* 
*(1) تفتيش النظام بناءً على أذن .                          (2) تفتيش النظام بدون أذن .*
*المطلب الأول* 
*تفتيش النظام بناءً على أذن :*
*تشترط بعض التشريعات تفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر بناءً على أذن ومن هذه الشروط أن تكون الجريمة على درجة معينة من الخطورة وأن تكون التحريات جدية وأن تكون الجريمة محددة فإذا كان الأذن غير محدد وصدر بضبط الجهاز كاملاً فهذا جائز دون أن يذكر بضبط ديسك معين أو برنامج معين فإذا ذكر ضبط ديسك فلا يجوز التفتيش لغيره من البرامج .* 
*صعوبة تحديد محل التفتيش في الأذن .* 
*ولذلك يصور التساؤل حول صعوبة تحديد محل التفتيش في الأذن فمن الممكن أن يصدر أذن التفتيش محدداً لكمبيوتر المجني عليه وليس كمبيوتر المتهم وقد يصدر لمراقبة جهاز مزود الخدمة لتتبع الرسائل لمعرفة المتهم وقد يمتد صدور الأذن إلى أجهزة أشخاص أخرين بقصد الوصول لمعرفة المتهم فتسمح بعض التشريعات تتبع الرسائل والمحادثات الالكترونية مهما تعددت الأجهزة التي يمر بها بل وسمحت لمراقبة الشخص نفسه إذا استعمل أكثر من جهاز أو هاتف بقصد التمويه لعدم معرفته .* 
*مجال الأذن بالتفتيش .* 
*الأذن بتفتيش الكمبيوتر يشمل البيانات الشخصية الخاصة بالمشترك والمتعاملين معه وكذلك الملفات المخزنة من حيث لا تقل عن 180يوماً سابقة ولا يلزم أن يصدر أذن في توجيه أخطار إلى المشترك وأن هذا الأذن لا يتقيد بنوع معين من المعلومات ولكن يجب أن يصدر في حالة الضرورة وتوافر دلائل كافية على وقوع الجريمة يفيد حدوث التفتيش لدى مزود الخدمات .* 
*اقتصار صدور أذن بالتفتيش على الكمبيوتر .* 
*يجب التفرقة بين صدور الأذن بتفتيش مسكن المتهم وتفتيش شخص المتهم حيث اشترط صدور أذن بتفتيش مسكن المتهم وأن هذا المسكن يشمل جهاز الكمبيوتر وضبط ما به من معلومات ولكن تفتيش شخص المتهم يجوز بدون أذن في حالة التلبس وأن جهاز الكمبيوتر يمتد أثرة لتفتيش شخص المتهم فيجوز تفتيشه إذا وجد مع المتهم في حالة التلبس باعتبار أنه من ملحقات الشخص وبالرغم من ذلك فأنه يجوز أن يقتصر أذن التفتيش للكمبيوتر فقط دون بقية أجزاء المسكن أو محل العمل أو شخص المتهم إذا كانت الجريمة محددة بجرائم الكمبيوتر .* 
*تفتيش أكثر من ملف في كمبيوتر واحد .* 
*ذهب البعض إلى اعتبار أن جهاز الكمبيوتر بما يحتويه من ملفات صندوقاً مغلقاً واحداً فلا يشترط الحصول على أذن قضائي لكل ملف داخل الجهاز وذهب البعض الأخر إلى أن كل ملف يشترط الحصول على أذن لتفتيشه وأن كل ملف صندوق مغلق على حدة وأن الكمبيوتر يحتوي على ملفات متعددة كل ملف يتعلق بالحياة الخاصة لصاحب هذا الجهاز .* 
*مشكلة تحديد السلطة المختصة بإصدار أذن التفتيش .* 
*تقضي القاعدة العامة بأن هذه السلطة تنعقد لجهة قضائية سواء في محل التفتيش أو ضبط  الجهاز أو وقوع الجريمة . حتي وإن كانت خارج إختصاص السلطة القضائية محلياً .* 
*تنفيذ الإذن بالتفتيش والضبط في المجال المعلوماتي :* 
*يجب أن يكون الإذن محدداً بضبط الأشياء المجرمه ولا يتعدي لغيرها من الملفات الأخري وبناء علي ذلك يجوز ضبط الجهاز كاملاً بما يحويه من ملفات إذا لم تحدد وتشمل ملحقات الجهاز وأدواته أما إذا كان الملف محدداً بالإذن فلا يجوز التحفظ علي الملفات الأخرى   * 
*القواعد التي يخضع لها تنفيذ إذن التفتيش في المواد الإلكترونية :* 
*يخضع تنفيذ الإذن في المواد الإلكترونية لمجموعة من القواعد* 
*1)  * *أن يكون الإذن صادراً بخصوص المكان المتواجد به جهاز الكمبيوتر* 
*2)* *أن يعلن مأمور الضبط عن نفسه قبل دخول المكان المراد تفتيشه وأختلف القانون المصري في ذلك في جواز اقتحام المكان دون سابق الإعلان من جانب مأمور الضبط القانوني* 
*3)* *اشترط بعض التشريعات مرور فترة زمنية قبل الضبط والتفتيش تتراوح من 15 إلي 20 دقيقة وخالف ذلك بعض التشريعات وطالبوا بتقصير هذه المدة لسهولة التخلص من الدليل المستمد من الجريمة* 
* تنفيذ التفتيش المعلوماتي بعد ضبط الكمبيوتر :* 
*التشريعات المقارنة كالقانون الأمريكي لا يشترط مدة معينة لإجراء تفتيش الجهاز بعد ضبطة لأنه يحتاج إلي أهل الخبرة للتصفح ولكن إشترط أن يتم تنفيذ الإذن بالضبط والتفتيش في مدة لا تتجاوز عشرة أيام من وقت صدور الإذن* 
* تفتيش النظام الرئيسي والأنظمة المتصلة به في الداخل :* 
*في الحقيقة أن تفتيش الأجهزة المتصلة الأخرى بالجهاز المأذون بتفتيشه إذا تعددت دوائر الاختصاص فمن المعروف أن أجهزة الكمبيوتر ترتبط بعضها ببعض فإن تفتيش جهاز معين يستتبع بالضرورة الدخول إلي جهاز أخر لشخص أخر في مكان أخر لاقتفاء أثر التنقل من جهاز إلي جهاز كالجهاز الموجود بالشركة الأم والأجهزة المرتبطة به في فروع الشركة داخل الدولة .*
*1)* *وهنا أجازت بعض التشريعات الضبط والتفتيش لكافة الأجهزة المتصلة بالجهاز المأذون بتفتيشه لمعرفة وكشف الحقيقة بل وأجازت لمأمور الضبط التفتيش لدي مزود الخدمة ومتعهد الإيواء للوصول لمرتكب الجريمة .* 
*2)* *وخالف بعض التشريعات ذلك صيانة لحقوق الإنسان وحرمة الحياة الخاصة وأوجبت أن يكون إذن التفتيش خاص بالأجهزة الموجودة في مكان محدد دون الأجهزة المرتبطة به ولكن إذا كان الجهاز مملوكاً لغير المتهم فهل يشترط الحصول علي إذن لكون غير مشترك في الجريمة الواضح أنه يشترط إلا في حالة التلبس ويشترط أن يقوم مأمور الضبط القضائي باصطحاب أثنين من الخبراء عند تفتيش الجهاز .* 
* تفتيش النظام الرئيسي والأنظمة المتصلة به في الخارج :*
*1) * *تسمح بعض التشريعات بتفتيش الأنظمة المتصلة حني ولو كانت خارج إقليم الدولة بشرط مراعاة المعاهدات والقوانين الدولية وذلك في حالة الضرورة والاستعجال وبهدف كشف الحقيقة .* 
*2)* *لا تسمح بعض التشريعات بتفتيش الأنظمة المتصلة خارج إقليم الدولة وذلك لتعلقها بسيادة الدولة عل إقليمها وليس علي إقليم دولة أخري .* 
*3)* *ومن هنا أن الاشتراك علي المواقع المتواجدة في الخارج ولكنها متاحة للدخول من أي شخص للإطلاع عليها مثل الرسائل والندوات عبر الإنترنت ليس من أعمال التفتيش فيسمح بها ولا يحتاج لموافقة دولة أخري للقيام به .* 
* النتائج القانونية المترتبة علي الإذن بالتفتيش والضبط في المجال المعلوماتي .*
*يترتب علي أن مأمور الضبط القضائي إذا قام بالتفتيش ووجد جريمة أخري كالبحث عن المخدرات ووجد صور فاضحة للأطفال هنا استلزم بعض التشريعات التوقف عن البحث في الجريمة الثانية حني يستصدر إذن بها وذهب البعض الأخر إلي جواز الضبط والتفتيش لتوافر حالة التلبس بشرط توافر شروطها .* 
* مدي جواز اعتراض الاتصالات الإلكترونية :*
*أجازت بعض التشريعات التنصت والاعتراض وتسجيل الاعتداء الواقع بخصوص الجرائم الخطيرة التي تقع علي الأنظمة الهاتفية والكمبيوتر كالأجهزة الموجودة داخل البنك وذلك في شأن تحقيق جنائي قائم بشرط الضرورة  لكشف الحقيقة* 
* الصور المختلفة لاعتراض الاتصالات الإلكترونية وتفتيشها :*
*يجوز الاعتراض للاتصالات الإلكترونية والاتصالات التلفونية بناء علي أمر بذلك من السلطة المختصة أثناء حدوثها ويجوز التسجيل لتلك الاتصالات ومن هنا يجب التميز بين النظام القانوني لكلاً من .*
*1)  * *اعتراض الاتصالات :* 
*ويتم ذلك أثناء تبادل الاتصال وهنا يشترط توافر شروط اعتراض الرسالة .* 
*2)  * *الاتصالات المخزنة :* 
*ويتم ذلك بعد تمام الاتصال أو وصول الرسالة وتخزينها ثم فتح الجهاز من مأمور الضبط للإطلاع عليها وهنا يشترط توافر شروط تفتيش المسكن إذا كان الجهاز داخل المسكن ويشترط توافر شروط تفتيش الأشخاص إذا كان الجهاز بحوزة الشخص خارج المسكن .* 
*3)  * *مجرد العلم :* 
*ويتم ذلك عند وصول الرسالة مفتوحة أو تمام الاتصال في حضور مأمور الضبط القضائي وهنا لا يشترط شروط معينة وتعتبر من قبيل أعمال الاستدلال .* 
*4)  * *الاتصال بشبكة عامة :* 
*ويتم ذلك في حالة الاتصال بشبكة عامة وتسمح بعدد غير محدد من الأفراد بالاتصال بها وهنا تعد من قبيل التحريات التي يقوم بها مأمور الضبط دون الحصول علي إذن من القاضي* 
*المطلب الثاني
تفتيش النظام بدون أذن*
*القاعدة : عدم جواز تفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر بدون أذن*
*الأصل أنه لا يجوز تفتيش الجهاز ألا بعد الحصول على أذن  بذلك من الجهة المختصة ولكن هذا الأصل يرد علية استثناء  ولذلك إذا قام مأمور الضبط بهذا الإجراء وبدون أذن يكون باطلا ولا يترتب علية أي أثر ويستند  فى ذلك ان تفتيش الكمبيوتر يأخذ حكم تفتيش الشخص ما دام أن الجهاز ليس في منزل المتهم .* 
*ومقتضى ما تقدم أن الفرد له حرمة الحياة الخاصة لا يجوز التعدي عليها .*
*الاستثناء : جواز تفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر بدون أذن .*
*تقضى القواعد العامة في التفتيش بأنة إذا توافرت حاله من الحالات التي يجوز فيها التفتيش بدون أذن فإن التفتيش رغم ذلك يقع صحيحاً ولذلك فإن هذه الاستثناءات هي :* 
*الاستثناء الأول : عدم مخالفة التفتيش للتوقع المعقول للحياة الخاصة .*
*فالفرد له الحق في أن يأمن على نفسه وبيته وأمواله المنقولة ومستنداته ضد اى ضبط أو تفتيش غير معقول فهذه حقوق يجب توافرها غير أن التفتيش إذا استند إلى سبب معقول وبناء على تحريات جدية فإنه يقع صحيحاُ  ومن هنا يجب أن نفرق بين أن الشخص يتوقع فى تصرفه بالحرمة للحياة الخاصة كأن تتم المحادثة التليفونية في كبينة تليفون مغلقة بين شخصين فهنا يشترط للتفتيش الحصول على أذن من الجهة المختصة وبتطبيق ذلك في مجال الكمبيوتر يتضح أن الكمبيوتر يتماثل في ذلك الأمر ويشبه ( الصناديق المغلقة ) وبالنسبة للبيانات والمعلومات المخزنة فى جهاز الكمبيوتر فتتمتع بحرمة الحياة الخاصة .* 
*وفى حالة عدم توقع الشخص في تصرفه بالحرمة للحياة الخاصة فإن التفتيش يقع صحيحاً كأن يمارس الشخص أنشطته في مكان مفتوح أو أن يترك الكمبيوتر متاح للجميع .* 
*الاستثناء الثاني : الرضاء بالتفتيش :* 
*تقضى القواعد العامة بأن مأمور الضبط القضائي لا يحتاج إلى أذن بالتفتيش إذا كان صاحب المنقول أو العقار محل التفتيش راضيا به وموافق علية ويخضع هذا الرضا لرقابة المحكمة ومدى وقوعه صحيحاً .* 
*صاحب الحق فى حرمة المعلومات المتواجدة فى الكمبيوتر بوجه عام .* 
*أن المالك للجهاز وما بداخله من معلومات إذا كان فى حيازته فهو صاحب الحق .*
*(أما إذا كان الجهاز فى حيازة شخص أخر)*
*1) * *أن صاحب الشئ يظل متمتع بالحق فى الخصوصية ولو تخلى مؤقت عن حيازته للجهاز الى الغير فيظل هو المالك إلا إذا تخلى عن المعلومات التي بداخل الجهاز وإرسالها للغير فيفقد حيازتها* 
*2)* *ذهب البعض بأن صاحب الحق ليس له الحق فى أن يتمسك بحرمة الحياة الخاصة بالنسبة لهذه الأسرار والمعلومات داخل الجهاز لأنها أمانة لدى الغير كمن يودع سراً لدى طرف أخر فإنه لا يحق له أن يتمسك بحرمة الحياة الخاصة بالنسبة لهذه الأسرار* 
*3)  * *وترى الدكتورة أن الاتجاه الثاني هو الأقرب للصواب .* 
*ويتمثل هذا فى أن الجهاز المشترك بين مجموعة لا يشترط موافقة الجميع ويكفى ان تصدر الموافقة ممن له الحق فى استعمال الجهاز وإذا كانت الرسالة موجهة لمجموعة غير محددة فيفقد الحق فى الخصوصية* 
*الرضاء الصادر من الزوجة والخليلة .* 
*يصح التفتيش من المقيم بصفة مشتركة ولو لم يوافق الحائزون المشتركون على التفتيش فالأم لها أن توافق على تفتيش الغرفة الخاصة بابنها البالغ من العمر 23 عاماً وليس لها الحق أن توافق على تفتيش الخزينة المقفولة الخاصة بهذا الابن وقضى بذلك بأن الزوجة والصديقة إذا كانوا يعتدون استعمال الجهاز حتى ولو لم يكونون مالكين له فإن رضائهم بالتفتيش يقع صحيحاً مادام الكمبيوتر متواجد فى منزل مشترك بينهما .*
*e * *وترى الدكتورة :* 
*عدم التوسع فى خصوص صاحب الحق فى الرضا فقد يكون الاستعمال من الزوجة والصديقة استعمالاً عرضياً وأن التفتيش يجوز حتى ولو لم يوافق علية صاحب الكمبيوتر نفسه الحاضر كذلك أن حرمة المسكن هي حرمة خاصة كفلها الدستور لا يجوز التنازل عنها بالرضا لان هذا الرضا قد يكون معيباً .* 
*الرضا الصادر من الوالدين .*
*بالنسبة للرضا الصادر من الوالدين بخصوص أجهزة الكمبيوتر التى يستعملها أولادهم  فإذا كان الولد يقل عمرة عن (18 سنة) فإن الرضا الصادر من الوالدين أو احدهم يقع صحيحاً و إذا كان عمرة أكثر من (18 سنة) فإن الامر يتوقف على ظروف الواقعة فإذا أنكر الابناء على والديهم الحق فى دخول حجراتهم الخاصة فإن هذا الرضا يكون غير صحيحاً بشرط أن يقوم الابناء ببيان حرصهم فى ذلك كتغيير مفتاح أو أقفال الغرفة الخاصة بهم وبذلك يسرى الحق فى التفتيش على أجهزة الكمبيوتر المتواجدة بالغرفة ما يسرى على تفتيش المساكن .* 
*الرضاء الصادر من مدير النظام .*
*مدير النظام هو المشرف على ( شبكة الكمبيوتر) فهل له الحق أن يرضى بتفتيش من يشرف هو عليهم من المستخدمين للجهاز وشبكة الانترنت . * 
*1)* *البعض أجاز ذلك بالقدر اللازم للتشغيل فقط دون أن يمتد ذلك إلى المراقبة بغرض المراقبة فليس لة أن يقوم بنسخ الملفات أو بتسجيل البريد الألكترونى أو المحادثات الفورية ولكن لة الحق فى كشف هوية المشترك لسلطة التحقيق دون محتوى الرسالة نفسها .* 
*2)  * *البعض نفى هذا الحق استناداً إلى انه لا يجوز لموظف الفندق أن يفتش غرفة أحد النزلاء على الرغم من أن هذا النزيل يترك المفتاح معة عند خروجة  .* 
*3)  * *ترى الدكتورة أن الرأي الأول هو الأقرب للصواب  .* 
*الرضاء الضمني بالتفتيش .* 
*يتحقق الرضاء الضمني إذا كانت الظروف تسمح باستخلاص ذلك الرضاء الضمني كأن يتمثل فى اللوائح أو العرف المعمول به بجهة ما عند الدخول أو الخروج منها كالدخول للبنك أو الشركة ويلزم إتباع إجراءاتها .* 
*صاحب الحق فى الرضاء الضمني .*
*يتمتع أحد الطرفين فى الاتصال التليفوني بالموافقة على المراقبة لهذا الاتصال التليفوني وذلك لسهولة معرفة هوية طرفى الاتصال أما الاتصالات الالكترونية فيصعب تحديد هوية المتصل لذلك فإن صاحب الجهاز الأصلي (المتصل )  وصاحب الجهاز الأخر ( المتصل به ) والجهاز (الوسيط)  بينهما يحق لكل منهما ان يصدر الرضا بالمراقبة لكونهم أطراف الاتصال .*
*ذاتية الرضا بالمراقبة فى قضايا الكمبيوتر.*
*إذا ظهرت على شاشة الكمبيوتر إعلان يحتوى على تحذير أنة إذا دخل على الشبكة سوف يكون تحت المراقبة فإذا قام المستخدم للجهاز بالدخول بعده على الشبكة يعتبر موافقة ضمنية على هذه المراقبة.*
* خصوصية مفهوم طرف الاتصال فى خصوص الكمبيوتر .*
*عند تحديد هوية المتصلين فى مجال شبكة الكمبيوتر أو الاتصالات التي تتم عبر شبكة الانترنت فقد يتدخل طرف ثالث باستخدام جهاز شخص ثاني للوصول لجهاز المالك الحقيقي بحيث يظهر أن المتدخل الى الكمبيوتر غير المقتحم نفسه فيصعب تحديد هوية المتدخل صاحب الاتصال لذلك فإن مالك جهاز الكمبيوتر الحقيقي هو الذي يتمتع بالحق فى الرضاء بتفتيش جهازه .*
*الاستثناء الثالث : التفتيش بناء على حالة الضرورة .*
*أقر القضاء بمشروعية التفتيش دون الحصول على أذن فى حالة الضرورة التي لا يمكن الانتظار حتى يصدر الأذن بالتفتيش وذلك لدفع خطر حال أو اعتداء على جسم كأن يقوم رجل المطافئ بدخول المسكن بدون أذن فى حالة الحريق وفى مجال جرائم الكمبيوتر فهو أمر جائز إذا قامت من خلال الظروف قرينة الاعتقاد بأن المتهم سوف يقوم بمحو وحذف الجريمة والتى تفيد فى كشف الحقيقة ولذلك فإذا كان التفتيش هنا لا يعتمد على صدور الأذن وأسس على حالة الضرورة فإن حالة الضرورة تكون غير متوفرة إذا تم صدور الأذن بالتفتيش فعلاً أو تم الضبط للجهاز بالفعل دون العبث به .* 
*الاستثناء الرابع : جواز الضبط بناء على حالة التلبس .*
*إذا كان تفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر المتواجد فى حوزة الشخص الذي ضبط فى حالة تلبس يفيد فى كشف الحقيقة فأنه لا يشترط الحصول على أذن بتفتيشه لأنه من متعلقات الشخص نفسه أما إذا كان متواجداً فى مسكن فإنه يشترط الحصول على إذن بذلك للتفتيش  وإذا كان الجهاز فى مكان خاص وليس فى مسكن كما لو كان فى إحدى الشركات فإن حالة التلبس تجيز الدخول وضبط الجهاز حتى ولو كان فى غير مواعيد العمل بدون أذن لأنه لا يتعلق بمسكن بشرط توافر حالة التلبس .*
*الاستثناء الخامس : التفتيش على أثر القبض الصحيح.*
*فى مجال تفتيش الحاسب الألى بالنسبة لبعض المتهمين الذين لم يصدر بخصوصهم إذن بالتفتيش وتوافرت فى خصوصهم حالة من حالات القبض عليهم فهنا يجوز تفتيش الأجهزة الالكترونية التي تتواجد بصحبة المتهم الذي تم القبض علية كجواز تفتيش الحقيبة التي يحملها المتهم .* 
*الاستثناء السادس: تفتيش أجهزة العمل الخاص والعام .*
*وفى هذا الاستثناء يجب التفرقة بين كلاً من :* 
*أجهزة العمل الخاصة :*
*أن العاملين فى القطاع الخاص يتمتعون بالحق فى الخصوصية بالنسبة لأماكن عملهم وبناء علية يلزم الحصول على إذن لتفتيش تلك الأماكن إلا إذا تم هذا التفتيش برضاء من رب العمل أو من مستخدم له سلطة على هذه الأماكن إلا إذا تعلق الجهاز بمعلومات شخصية للعامل حتى ولو كان الجهاز فى مكان العمل فلا يجوز الاطلاع عليها صيانة للحياة الخاصة .*
*2- أجهزة العمل فى الجهات العامة .*
*إذا كان العمل يجرى على إعطاء الحق فى التفتيش لرب العمل وكان مكان العمل مكان عام مفتوح للجمهور ولم يكن مقتصراً فى استعماله على الموظف فإنه يجوز التفتيش ولا يوجد حرمة للحياة الخاصة للعامل أما إذا كان العمل لا يعطى هذا الحق لرب العمل لكون مكان العمل مقصراً على الموظف فى استعماله وغير مفتوح للجمهور فإنه لا يجوز التفتيش بناء على الرضا الصادر من رب العمل أو الرئيس الإداري .*
*الاستثناء السابع: الاستثناء الخاص بالاتصالات الداخلية .*
*يجب أن نفرق بين المراقبة للاتصالات الداخلية فى الشركة الواحدة بين العاملين بها وبين الاتصالات الداخلية بين أفراد الأسرة الواحدة فيجوز فى الحالة الأولى وذلك لمتابعة سير العمل من قبل رب العمل أما بالنسبة للحالة الثانية فذهب البعض الى جواز ذلك كأن يقوم رب أسرة بمراقبة الاتصالات بين أولادة أو زوجته وأولادها وذهبت معظم التشريعات إلى عدم مشروعية ذلك لما فيها من خصوصية لان العيش داخل الأسرة الواحدة لا ينفى خصوصية كل فرد بالأسرة .* 
*الاستثناء الثامن: الاستثناء الخاص باكتشاف دليل جنائي بطريق عرضي .*
*تسمح التشريعات لمزودي الخدمة بالإبلاغ عن الجرائم المكتشفة على شبكة الانترنت لمأمور الضبط القضائي وتنعقد حالة التلبس مادام أن مأمور الضبط القضائي قد رأى تلك  الجريمة بنفسه كالصور الجنسية للأطفال على شبكة الانترنت .*
*الاستثناء التاسع: الاستثناء الخاص بالمواد المتاحة للكافة*
*تسمح التشريعات بدون الحصول على إذن لكل شخص أن يقوم بمراقبة وتسجيل المحادثات أو البيانات سواء بطريق الكمبيوتر أو التليفون مدام أن هذه المواد منشورة للجمهور فدخول مأمور الضبط على هذه المواقع ومشاهدته للجريمة يعد صحيحاً ويترتب على ذلك توافر حالة التلبس حتى لو وجد علامة ممنوع الدخول مادام يسهل مشاهدة ذلك لكافة الجمهور.*
*الاستثناء العاشر: التفتيش بغرض جرد المضبوطات .*
*يجب على مأمور الضبط جرد المضبوطات وتحريزها فإذا ظهرت جريمة أخرى عرضاً يجب اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة بشأنها فذهب البعض إلى ضرورة الحصول على إذن لها باعتبار أن كل ملف من ملفات الكمبيوتر وحدة مستقلة وذهب البعض الأخر إلى عدم ذلك الأذن باعتبار أن الكمبيوتر كاملاً وحدة مستقلة بشرط أن يتواجد مبرر كافي لفتح الديسكات والاطلاع عليها .*
*الاستثناء الحادي عشر : تفتيش الجمارك  .* 
*تسمح بعض التشريعات لمأمور الجمارك تفتيش الأشخاص والأجهزة الالكترونية التي بحوزته على حدود الدولة عند الدخول إليها أو الخروج منها وذلك للتأكد من الاحترام للقوانين ولوائح الدولة بدون الحصول على إذن لذلك . * 
*وترى الدكتورة : أن هذه الأجهزة مصونة بحرمة الحياة الخاصة لان ذلك مقيد بالغرض الذي من أجلة شرع التفتيش وهو التحقق من احترام القوانين واللوائح أما مسألة التفتيش لاكتشاف تسريب بيانات أو معلومات هامة ليست من مهام مأمور الجمارك .* 
*الاستثناء الثاني عشر: التفتيش خلال شبكة الانترنت .*
*الانترنت شبكة عالمية مفتوحة للجميع يجوز الدخول إليها والإطلاع عليها وضبط البيانات المتاحة للجمهور وذلك بدون إذن أما البيانات المخزنة يستلزم صدور إذن لو داخل الدولة الواحدة وطلب المساعدة القضائية من الدولة الأخرى لو كانت خارج الدولة.*

*الاستثناء الثالث عشر: جواز التفتيش الخاص بدون إذن وفقاً للدستور الأمريكي .*
*أن الدستور الأمريكي وضع حماية خاصة ضد الاعتداء على الحقوق الخاصة من السلطة العامة فقط وبالتالي فإن التفتيش الواقع من مأمور الضبط القضائي بصفته موظف عام فأنه يعد باطلاً ويستلزم الحصول على إذن فى حالة عدم توافر حالات التلبس أما إذا وقع الاعتداء من احد الأشخاص العاديين وتم اكتشاف الجريمة فإنه لا يستلزم الحصول على إذن .* 
*وترى الدكتورة: أن الحياة الخاصة مصونة ولا يجوز الاعتداء عليها سواء من السلطة العامة أو الأفراد العاديين .*
*الحدود الواردة على التفتيش فى المواد الإلكترونية.*
*التفتيش فى المواد الإلكترونية ليس مطلقاً من كل قيد بل يجب التقيد بالبيانات المتعلقة بالحياة الخاصة للأفراد .*
*لذلك بعض التشريعات أوجبت حماية خاصة لهذه البيانات وعدم ضبطها إذا كانت البيانات نتاج عقلي أو ذهني أو أن تكون بغرض النشر للجمهور أو إذا كانت بيانات وثائقية*
*ويجب التقيد أيضا بحماية بيانات الأفراد لدى الجهات القضائية نظراً للسرية الكاملة التي تتمتع بها هذه البيانات .* 
*ويجب التقيد أيضا بحماية البيانات للموكلين لدى المدافع عنهم وذلك لسرية هذه البيانات المحفوظة على الجهاز مادامت غير عرضة للجمهور فيتمتع تفتيش مكتب المحامى وما به من أجهزة وأدوات بضمانة خاصة إلا إذا كان متهماً مع المدافع عنة فيجوز هنا الضبط والتفتيش .*
*هذه إجابة موجزة لاختلاف إجراءات التحقيق من حيث التفتيش والضبط والاعتراض والتسجيل في مجال التعاملات الالكترونية دون التعرض للقواعد العامة في إجراءات التحقيق الجنائي إلا بالقدر اليسير للارتباط بينهما حيث أن دراسة هذه القواعد ليست محل البحث .* 
*وأرجوا أن أكون قد وفقت للإجابة وإن كان توفيق فمن الله وإن كان من خطأ أو سهواً أو نسيان فمني ومن الشيطان .* 

*السيد غنيمي توفيق إبراهيم 
دبلوم العلوم الجنائية 
كلية الحقوق 
جامعة الزقازيق عام 2013
01207349017
*

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

مرحبا السيد غنيمي 

اطلعت على إجابتك 

مع خالص تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## السيدغنيمى توفيق ابراهيم

> مرحبا السيد غنيمي 
> 
> اطلعت على إجابتك 
> 
> مع خالص تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق



إذا كانت أصابع الأتهام تشير إلى كل من اخطأ وقصر . فإن الشكر واجب لمن أعطى وقدم 
وإنى اتقدم بخالص الشكر لما قدمتبه من بحوث علمية تخص الجرائم الإلكترونية المستحدثة 
لتكون نواه لمحاربة تلك الجرائم المؤثرة على المجتمع وما بذلتية من جهد وافر التقدير على مدى العام من تدريس ذالك العلم لطلاب دبلوم العلوم الجنائية  هذا والتوفيق والتفوق الدراسى هبة من الله أى كانت عقباه.
شكراُ للأستاذه الدكتورة / شيماء عطالله

----------


## hesham.nassar

الاجابة 

 تمهيد : تتميز اجراءات التحقيق فى مجال التعاملات الالكترونية عن غيرها من   المجالات فى القواعد التقليدية وقوانينها بطابع خاص وذلك بتعلقها او   لارتباطها بحرمة الحياة الخاصة لذالك جاء سؤلكم الكريم لتحديد الخصائص التى   تميز تلك الاجراءات فى ذلك المجال بعينه

المبحث الاول : الخصائص التى تميز التفتيش والاعتراض والتسجيل فى مجال التعاملات الالكترونية
اولا القاعدة العامة
 حرمة الحياة الخاصة للبيانات المعالجة  اليا :    من المستقر عليه انه لا  يجوز دخول المساكن بغير سبق الحصول على  اذن بذلك من سلطة التحقيق ويقترب  الامر فى ذلك بالنسبة للدخول الى   البيانات الموجودة فى داخل النظام وذلك  مثبت فى قضاء الولايات  المتحدة  الامركية الذى يحمى  الحق فى الخصوصية حيث  ان  التعديل الرابع للدستور  الامريكى يحمى البيانات المعالجة اليا من  التداخل اليها عن بعد مقيما  التماثل بين الاقتحام المادى بالمنازل  والاقتحام المعنوى للمعلومات .
  فقد اجاز تسجيل المحادثات الالكترونية والهاتفية عن بعد ولم يشترط الدخول   فى اماكن خاصة لتسجيل ذلك ما دامت قد توافرت الشروط القانونية لذلك بمعنى   انه لا يلزم دخول المكان الخاص للتنصت ولكن يمكن ان يحدث ذلك التنصت عن بعد فى   حالة توافر الشروط القانونية اللازمة
_ثانيا ضرورة احترام حقوق الانسان فى مجال الاجراءات الجنائية عن الجرائم الكترونية_
 اهتمت الاتفاقية الاروبية فى مجال جرائم الانترنت بالنص على ضرورة احترام   حقوق الانسان فى مجال الاجراءات الجنائية التى تتخذ عند وقوع جريمة من   جرائم السيبر (الانترنت) فقد نصت على ذلك صراحة المادة 15 من تلك الاتفاقية   وتضمنت بصفة خاصة من بين ضمانات حقوق الانسان الى الضمانة القضائية او   السلطة المحايدة انه لابد من وجود اسباب معقولة تبرر الاجرءات الجنائية   الماسة بالحقوق الفردية والى ضرورة تحديد محل تلك الاجراءت (التفتيش   والتنصت )وتحديد المدة ومضمون تلك الاجراءات
_ثالثا: تجريم اعتراض الاتصالات الالكترونية_ :
 تعاقب كثير من التشريعات المقارنة على اعتراض الاتصالات الاسلكية   واللاسلكية دون اذن بذلك باعتبار ان ذلك انتهاكا لحرمة الحياة الخاصة
 -  حيث تنص المادة 309 مقرر من قانون العقوبات المصرى على( يعاقب بالحبس  مدة  لا تقل عن سنة  كل من اعتدى على حرمة الحياة الخاصة للمواطن وذلك بان  ارتكب  احد الافعال الاتية بغير المصرح بها قانونا او بغير رضاء المجنى  علية )
 *استلقى السمع او سجل او نقل عن طريق جهاز من الاجهزة اى كان نوعه محادثات جرت فى مكان خاص او عن طريق التليفون
 *التقط او نقل بجهاز من الاجهزة اى كان نوعه صورة شخص فى مكان الخاص
 ويلاحظ من هذا النص السابق انه يخص المحادثات الشفوية التى تجرى فى مكان   خاص والتى تتم عن طريق التليفون وبالتالى فان النص ينحسر دون المحادثات   التى تتم عن طريق الكمبيوتر ويعد ذلك تطبيقا لمبدا الشرعية الذى يقضى بانه   لا جريمة ولا عقوبة الا بنائا على قانون حيث لا تعتبر شبكة الانترنت مكان   خاص بالنسبة للمحادثات الفورية بنظام التشات
راى الدكتورة والذى اؤؤيده  تماما انها لا تؤيد هذا الراى استنادا االى ان  هذا النوع من المحادثات تتم  عن طريق شبكة الانترنت وما استخدام الخط  التليفونى الا وسيلة للدخول على  الانترنت او على  الشبكة فقط
 ولذلك اهتمت التشريعات الحديثة بادخال من النصوص الخاصة ما يسرى على الاتصالات التليفونية
 من تلك التشريعات ما تضمنه القانون الجنائى الفيدرالى الامريكى
*نصوص القانون الجنائى الفيدرالى الامريكى
 ( من عقاب من قام باعتراض المراسلات الالكترونية مساويا فى ذلك بينهما   وبين الاتصالات السلكية بنصه على عقاب كل من اعترض او حاول اعتراض او ساعد   غيره على ان يعترض اى اتصال سلكى او شفوى او الكترونى   بل ان القانون   الامريكى يعاقب احتراما لحرمة الحياة الخاصة كل من افش او حاول ان يفش   محتوى اتصال هاتفى او الكتترونى اذ كان الفاعل عالما كما يعاقب بالدخول الى   معلومات مخزنة الكترونية بدون تصريح او تجاوز لتصريح سابق كما يعاقب على   تعديل طريقة الدخول لصاحب الحق فيه وتشدد العقوبة اذا توافر قصد خاص .
   وبالنسبة للتشريعات المقارنة اجازت ذلك بنفس الوسيلة متى كان لذالك  فائدة  فى ظهور الحقيقة فى جناية او جنحة معاقب عليها مدة تزيد عن 3 شهور  .
_رابعا عدم جواز اعتراض الاتصالات الالكترونية بين المدافع والمتهم_ :
القاعدة العامة  : ان الحق فى الدفاع يمنع تفتيش الجهاز الخاص بالمدافع  الوكيل عن المتهم  وذلك وفقا للقواعد العامة شريطة ان لا يكون هذا المدافع  شريكا اساسيا  للمتهم فى ارتكاب الجريمة  او متهما اصيلا فى الجريمة وقد اثار هذا الحكم  نقاط ثلاث  الا  وهى
 1-صدور اذن بتفتيش مكان معين يسرى على تفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر  المتواجد به  ولا يشترط صدور اذن خاص لتفتيش عاما وليس بجريمة معينة كالبحث  عن المخدرات  والسلاح بالمنزل فلا يجوز البحث عن الصور الجنسية بالكمبيوتر
 2- تفتيش الكمبيوتر الخاص بالمدافع عن المتهم له قواعد خاصة مادام متواجد فى المكتب المحامى لانه ياخذ حكم الملفات الورقية
 3-هناك تساؤل عما اذا كان يجوز تفتيش كمبيوتر جماعى وكان احد اصحاب الحق   فيه  متهم دون الاخرين وصدر اذن بتفتيشه او تفتيش المكان الموجود فيه ؟
 القاعدة تقضى بان تفتيش المكان المشترك جائز مادام ان المتهم يشارك فيه   كان يكون منزل مشترك او مكتب مشترك اما اذا كان احد المشتركين فى الكمبيوتر   مدافعا عن المتهم ولم يكن هذا المدافع متهم
 فرات استاذتنا الدكتورة ان  التفتيش يتعينان يحترم الحق فى الدفاع فلا  يجوز ضبط ملفات فى الكمبيوتر  تتعلق بالدفاع عن المتهمين ويتماثل ذلك من  تفتيش مسكن احد اصحاب الحصانات  اذا كان ابنه متهم ومقيم معه فى نفس المسكن  تاسيسا على ان تفتيش المسكن دون  رفع الحصانة يؤدى الى تفويت الغاية التى  من اجلها شرعت الحصانة وهذا هو  الراى السديد لكون المدافع يمثل رجل القضاء  الواقف فله حصانته الخاصة
الخصائص التى تميز تفتيش البريد الالكترونى :-
 يتماثل البريد الالكترونى مع البريد العادى فى حرمة الحياة الخاصة بالنسبة   للمعلومات والبيانات المتواجدة داخل البريد الالكترونى لجهاز الكمبيوتر   الخاص فلا يجوز التداخل للاطلاع على البريد الالكترونى دون اذن صاحبه ما لم   يصدر اذن قضائى بذلك مثال لذالك ما حدث وقضى به فى الولايات المتحدة   الامريكية بعدم مشروعية الدليل فى قضية Max wellفالبريد الالكترونى يتماثل   بالحق فى الخصوصية مع المراسلات البريدية وذلك ما يضمنه والقانون فى   التشرعات المقرنة كما جاء فى التشريع الكندى .
المقارنة بين الخطاب الورقى والمحادثة التليفونية فيما يتعلق فى حرمة الحياة الخاصة
 حيث انه اذا ارسل شخص ما رسالة الى شخص اخر فان هذا يصبح ملك للاخر ولا   يجوز الاطلاع عليه او قراته دون اذن المرسل ويختلف الامر فى المحادثة   التليفونية فانها ملكا للطرفين فلا يجوز الاعتداء على حرمتها الا بموافقة   الطرفين
 وتتماثل الرسائل الالكترونية والرسائل البريدية فى كونهما  اتصال  مكتوب  بين طرفين يتم باستخدام صندوق بريديا خاصا ولا يجوز استرداد  الرسالة عقب  ارسالها وتسليمها للمرسل اليه
 اما اوجه الاختلاف فتتمثل فى   ان الوسيط فى الرسائل البريدية انسان اما  فى الرسائل الالكترونية فهو  جهاز وتتميز الرسائل البريدية بالسربة بشكل  امن عن الرسائل الالكترونية  فيمكن الاستيلاء عليها ولذلك ننضم الى راى  استاذتنا الدكتورة فى انه يتعين  على المشرع ان يتدخل لسن قوانين تنظم  الحماية الجنائية الكاملةو للتعاملات  الالكترونية من خلال البريد  الالكترونى سواء كانت محادثة او رسائل او تسجيل  محادثات الكترونية
 فإن المشرع يتعين عليه أن يتدخل لسن قوانين تنظم ذلك ولا يتركها لاجتهاد القضاء .

المبحث الثانى
 جواز التفتيش لضبط المعلومات :-
 الجريمة المعلوماتية تحتاج الى وسائل تقنيه عالية للتحفظ عليه وصيانتها   بطريقة مناسبة فلا يجوز ضبطها وتفتيش الاجهزة عكس الجريمة المادية التى   يمكن التحفظ على المضبوط المادى كالمخدرات او السلاحولابد من التزام مزود   الخدمة بالتعامل مع المحقق ولابد من وجود تعون بين الدول لمكافحة الجريمة

 القواعد التى تنظم التفتيش و الاعتراض والتسجيل  فى مجال التعاملات الالكترونية
 (1)تفتيش النظام بناء على اذن                      (2) تفتيش النظام بدون اذن
المطلب الاول     تفتيش النظام بناء على أذن
للحديث عن تفتيش النظام بناء على اذن لابد ان نحدد النقاط الا وهى 
صعوبة تحديد محل التفتيش فى الاذن - مجال الاذن للتفتيش  -اقتصار صدور تفتيش اذن على كمبيوتر -تفتيش اكثر من ملف على كمبيوتر واحد  -مشكلة تحديد السلطة المختصة - القواعد التى يخضع لها اذن التفتيش - تنفيذ  التفتيش المعلوماتى بعد ضبط الكمبيوتر -تفتيش النظام الرئيسى والانظمة  الرتبطة به فى الداخل والخارج 
 شروط تفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر بناء على اذن
 -لابد ان تكون الجريمة على درجة معينه من الخطورة
 -لالد من جدية التحريات
 - لابد ان تكون الجريمة محددة وفى هذه الحالة يجوز اذا كان الاذن غير محدد   وصدر بضبط الجهاز كاملا دون ان يذكر ضبط اشياء بعنها او برنامج معين فى   الجهاز
  ونظرا لصعوبة تحديد محل التفتيش فى الاذن فقد سمحت بعض  التشريعات بتتبع  الرسائل والمحادثات الالكترونية مهما تعددة الاجهزة وسمحت  ايضا بمراقبة  الشخص نفسه اذا استعمل اكثر من جهاز وهاتف بقصد التمويه
يجوز ان يقتصر اذن التفتيش للكمبيوتر فقط دون بقية اجزاء المسكن او محل  العمل ولا يشترط الحصول على اذن لكل ملف داخل الجهاز واختلفت التشريعات  المقارنة فى ذلك كما تنعقد السلطة لجهة قضائية سواء فى محل التفتيش او ضبط  الجهاز اووقوع الجريمة حتى وان كانت خارج اختصاص السلطة القضائية محليا  ويجب ان يكون الاذن محدد ولا يجوز التحفظ على الملفات الاخرى مالم تحدد فى  الجريمة
كما يخضع تنفيذ الاذن فى المواد الالكترونية لمجموعة من القواعد الا وهى ان  يكون الاذن صادر بخصوص المكان المتواجد به جهاز الكمبيوتر - ان يعلن مأمور  الضبط عن نفسه قبل دخول المكان المراد تفتيشه 
- اجازت بعد التشريعات الضبط والتفتيش لكافة الاجهزة المتصلة بالجهاز  التصلة بالجهاز المأزون بتفتيشه لمعرفة وكشف الحقيقة بل واجازت لمأمور  الضبط التفتيش لدى مزود الخدمة ومتعهد الايواء للوصول لمرتكب الجريمة     وخالفت بعض التشريعات ذلك صيانة لحقوق الانسان وحرمة الحيا الخاصة 
-وترتب على الاذن بالتفتيش  والضبط فى النظام المعلوماتى نتائج الزمت مأمور  الضبط فى حالة وجود جريمة اخرى بجانب الجريمة الصادر لها الاذن التوقف عن  البحث فى الجريمة الثانية حتى يستصدر اذن بها وذهبت بعض التشريعات الاخرى  الى جواز الضبط والتفتيش لتوافر حالة التلبس متى توافرت شروطها 
- ويجوز الاعتراض للاتصالات الالكترونية والتليفونية بناء على ذلك من السلطة المختصة .
المطلب الثانى: تفتيش النظام بدون أذن 
-القاعده الاساسيه:عدم جواز تفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر بدون اذن
لا يجوز تفتيش الجهاز الا بعد الحصول على اذن بالك من الجهه المختصه ولكن  هذا الاصل يرد عليه استثناء لذالك ولذالك اذا قام مأمور الضبط بهذا الاجراء  وبدون اذن يكون باطل ولا يترتب عليه ثمة اثر ويستند في ذالك الى التماثل  بين حكم تفتيش الشخص ما دام الجهاز ليس في منزل المتهم ومفاد ما تقدم ان  الفرض له حرمة الحياه الخاصه لا يجوز التعدى عليها
-الاستثناءات التى تجيز تفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر بدون اذن 
1-عدم مخالفه التفتيش للتوقع المعقول للحياه الخاصه
2-الرضا بالتفتيش
(وتقتضي  القواعد العامه بأن مأمور الضبط القضائي لا يحتاج الى اذن للتفتيش  اذا كان  صاحب المنقول او العقارمحل التفتيش راضيا به وموافق عليه ويخضع  هذا الرضا لرقابة المحكمه ومدى وقوعه صحيحهويتمثل هذا الرضا في الرضا  الصادر من الزوجه او الخليله-الرضا الصادر من الوالدين-الرضا الصادر من  مدير النظام-الرضا الضمنى للتفتيش)
3-التفتيش على أثر الضبط الصحيح 
4-حالة الضروره
5-حالة التلبس عند وجود الكمبيوتر خارج المسكن
6-التفتيش في حالة جرد الاشياء المضبوطه
7-تفتيش الادارات المنوط بها ذالك(الجمارك)
8-تفتيش شبكة الانترنت
9-ألاستثناء الخاص بالاتصالات الداخليه
10-ألاستثناء الخاص بأكتشاف دليل جنائي بطريق عرضي
11-ألاستثناء الخاص بالمواد المتاحه للكافه
12-ألاستثناء الخاص بجواز التفتيش الخاص بدون اذن وفقا للدستور الامريكى:
ان الدستور الامريكى وضع حمايه خاصه ضد الاعتداء على الحقوق الخاصه من  السلطه العامه فقط وبناء عليه فان التفتيش الواقع من مأمور الضبط  القضائييعد باطلا ويستلزم الحصول على اذن في حالة عدم توافر حالات التلبس  أما اذا وقع الاعتداء من احد الاشخاص العديين وتم اكتشاف الجريمه فأنه  لايستلزم الحصول على اذن.
وترى الدكتورة:أن الحياة الخاصه مصونه ولا يجوز الاعتداء عليها سواء من السلطه العامه او الافراد العاديين.
الحدود الوارده على التفتيش في المواد الالكترونيه:
التفتيش في المواد الالكترونيه ليس مطلقا من كل قيد بل يجب التقيد بالبيانات المتعلقه بالحياه الخاصه للافراد.
لذالك بعض التشريعات اوجبت حمايه خاصه لهذه البيانات وعدم ضبطها اذا كانت  البيانات نتاج عقلي او ذهنى او ان تكون بغرض النقل للجمهور او اذا كانت  بيانات وثائقيه
ويجب التقيد ايضا بحماية بيانات الافراد لدى الجهات القضائيه نظرا للسريه الكامله التى تتمتع بها هذه البيانات.
كما يجب التقيد بحمايه البيانات للموكلين لدى المدافع عنه وذالك لسرية هذه البيانات .
قواعد الضبط في مجال التعاملات الالكترونيه:
وتتمثل في محل الضبط في قضايا التعاملات الالكترونيه
ضبط اجزاء الكمبيوتر 
المحافظه على البيانات السريه محل الضبط 
تحريز البيانات المحرزه
فك شفرة الرسايل الالكترونية

                                                   ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان بالفضل على اجتهادكم الغالى فى توصيلنا المعلومة بسهولة ويسر
                                                                              والله ولى التوفيق
                                                                                                                                                             المعد \ هشام على محمد محمد نصار 

                                                                                                                                                                  الباحث القانونى بنيابات جنوب الزقازيق الكلية 

                                                                                                                                                                                                       نيابة مركز الزقازيق

----------


## FAHMY MOHAMED

*تتميز الطبيعة الخاصة لإجراءات التحقيق*
*في مجال التعاملات الالكترونية بطابع خاص*
*هناك بعض إجراءات التحقيق التي تعد منابع للأدلة فى ا لقواعد العامة وهي الإنتقال، والمعاينة، وندب الخبراء، والتفتيش، وسماع الشهود، والاستجواب، وليس لها أي ترتيب يجب اتباعه بل يبدأ المحقق بما يراه أكثر ملائمة بالنسبة لظروف كل جريمة ، وسيتضمن هذا المبحث دراسة هذه الإجراءات في التعاملات الالكترونية دون التعرض للقواعد العامة الا بالقدر اليسير للارتباط حيث سيتم تقسيمه إلى بيان إجراءات التفتيش والضبط والاعتراض والتسجيل في مجال التعاملات الالكترونية .* 
*القاعدة حرمة الحياة الخاصة للبيانات المعالجة آلياً .* 
*من المستقر عليه أن لا يجوز دخول المساكن بغير سبق الحصول على أذن من سلطة التحقيق ويقترب من ذلك الدخول إلى نظام الكمبيوتر عن طريق تشغيل الجهاز المغلق عن قرب أو عن بعد أو الدخول إلى البيانات وتصفحها في جهاز يعمل بالفعل فهنا يشترط الحصول على أذن وبذلك كيفية الدخول من قرب أو من أماكن بعيدة يشترط فيها الحصول على أذن .* 
*ضرورة احترام حقوق الإنسان في مجال الإجراءات الجنائية عن الجرائم الالكترونية .* 
*يتعين توافر الإجراءات الجنائية التقليدية وضمانات حقوق الإنسان في هذا المجال مثل المجالات الأخرى من وجود سلطة تحقيق وأسباب الضبط والتفتيش وكيفية إجرائها وتحديد مدتها .* 
*تجريم اعتراض الاتصالات الإلكترونية .* 
*تذهب غالبية التشريعات إلى تجريم الاعتداء على حرمة الحياة الخاصة مثل استراق السمع والتنصت أو نقل أو تسجيل بيانات بغير رضاء صاحبها أو تصوير الشخص بدون رضاه ويعتبر الجهاز المستخدم في ارتكاب الجريمة من الأدوات المصادرة .* 
*ولذلك فإن كل اتصالات الانترنت بما فيها البريد الالكتروني تعتبر من الاتصالات الإلكترونية المجرم اعتراضها .* 
*وذهب بعض التشريعات إلى جواز التسجيل على الرغم من مخالفتها لحرمة الحياة الخاصة سواء بعلم أو بدون علم أحد الطرفين* 
*رأي الدكتور : نحن لا نميل لذلك الرأي لأنه يخالف ما هو مستقر عليه من بطلان الدليل المستمد من الإجراء الباطل .* 
*وذهب البعض إلى جواز التسجيل في الاتصالات والمحادثات الشفوية من الهاتف دون الاتصالات الإلكترونية .* 
*شروط تسجيل الاتصالات الإلكترونية وفقاً للقانون الأمريكي والمقارن .* 
*لكي يتم تسجيل الاتصالات الإلكترونية أو الهاتفية يجب أن يصدر إذن من القاضي المختص بناءً على طلب عضو نيابة بعد الإطلاع على الأوراق والتحريات المقدمة من أحد مأمور الضبط والقضاء وهذه للجرائم المعاقب عليها بالإعدام أو بالحبس لمدة تزيد على سنة واحدة .* 
*وبالنسبة للتشريعات المقارنة أجازت ذلك بنفس الوسيلة متى كان لذلك فائدة في ظهور الحقيقة في جناية أو جنحة معاقب عليها مدة تزيد عن ثلاثة شهور .* 
*عدم جواز اعتراض الاتصالات الإلكترونية بين المدافع والمتهم .* 
*الأصل أن الحق في الدفاع يمنع تفتيش كمبيوتر المحامي الوكيل عن المتهم لضبط الملفات الخاصة بالدفاع إلا إذا كان هذا المحامي شريك للمتهم في ارتكاب الجريمة لأنه بذلك أصبح متهماً ثانياً ولذلك يجب التفرقة .* 
*أولاً : صدور أذن بتفتيش مكان معين يسري على تفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر المتواجد به ولا يشترط* 
*صدور أذن خاص لتفتيشه ما دام أذن التفتيش عاماً وليس بجريمة معينة كالبحث عن المخدرات والسلاح بالمنزل فلا يجوز البحث عن الصور الجنسية بالكمبيوتر .* 
*ثانياً : تفتيش الكمبيوتر الخاص بالمدافع عن المتهم له قواعد خاصة ما دام متواجد في مكتب* 
*المحامي لأنه يأخذ حكم الملفات الورقية .* 
*ثالثاً : تفتيش الكمبيوتر المشترك بين جماعة والمدافع مشترك معهم فلا يجوز تفتيش الكمبيوتر* 
*لو كان المدافع غير متهماً حقاً للدفاع ويجوز التفتيش لو كان متهماً وهذا مثل تفتيش مسكن أحد أصحاب الحصانات القضائية أو النيابية لو كان المتهم أبناً ويقيم معه في نفس المسكن وذلك لأن تفتيش المسكن دون رفع الحصانة يؤدي إلى عدم الهدف المشروع من أجلة الحصانة وهذا رأي الدكتور .* 
*البريد الإلكتروني يتماثل مع البريد العادي في حرمة الحياة الخاصة بالنسبة للمعلومات والبيانات المتواجدة داخل البريد الإلكتروني لجهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص . وإذا أرسل شخص خطاباً إلى شخص أخر فإن هذا الخطاب يصبح ملكاً للمرسل إليه يجوز الاطلاع عليه وقراءته دون رضاء المرسل ويختلف الأمر في المحادثة التليفونية فإنها ملكاً للطرفين فلا يجوز الاعتداء على حرمتها إلا بموافقة الطرفين .* 
*وبذلك فإن هذه الرسائل تتمتع بحرمة الحياة الخاصة بالنسبة لفحواها أما بالنسبة لأرقام الأشخاص الراسل والمرسل إليه فلا تتمتع بحرمة الحياة الخاصة .* 
*رأي الدكتورة / ولذلك فإن المشرع يتعين عليه أن يتدخل لسن قوانين تنظم ذلك ولا يتركها لاجتهاد القضاء .* 
*التمييز بين مراقبة وتسجيل المحادثات الإلكترونية وقواعد التفتيش .* 
*قواعد المراقبة والتسجيل والتفتيش في المحادثات التليفونية تختلف عن قواعد تفتيش المساكن وبالتالي تختلف عن تفتيش الأجهزة الإلكترونية من حيث :* 
*1) لا يتم إخطار أو حضور صاحب الشأن في أثناء تسجيل المكالمات الهاتفية بينما يلزم ذلك في حالة تفتيش المساكن .* 
*2) أنه يجوز تتبع المعلومات وصولاً لأجهزة مزود الخدمة حيث يتم تخزين تلك المعلومات وصعوبة ذلك في المحادثات الهاتفية لأنها مباشرة .* 
*3) يمكن تفتيش الأجهزة الإلكترونية عن طريق البعد وهذا يخالف عن المحادثات الهاتفية .* 
*ويلاحظ من ذلك أنه بالنسبة لتسجيل المحادثات التليفونية والرسائل البريدية لا يوجد نصوص تحكمها إذا تمت عن طريق الإنترنت وذهبت بعض التشريعات بالاجتهاد ينظم التنصت والتسجيل وعليه تم اعتراض وتسجيل المراسلات التي تجرى عن طريق الانترنت بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية .* 
*جواز التفتيش لضبط المعلومات .* 
*يجب التفرقة بين الجريمة المادية والجريمة ذات الطبيعة الخاصة المعلوماتية فأنه يمكن التحفظ على الجريمة المادية مثل المخدرات أما الجريمة المعلوماتية فتحتاج إلى وسائل تقنية عالية للتحفظ عليها وصيانتها بطريقة مناسبة ولذلك فيجوز ضبطها وتفتيش الأجهزة .* 
*اختلاف تفتيش وضبط المعلومات المخزنة عن الاتصالات المباشرة .* 
*يختلف طرق التفتيش فبالنسبة للمعلومات المخزنة على الكمبيوتر تكتفي بإذن من النيابة العامة وبالنسبة للاتصالات الهاتفية يشترط إذن من القاضي الجزئي بناءً على طلب النيابة العامة . وبالنسبة لتفتيش في أماكن العمل فإنه يجوز في حالة التلبس* 
*القواعد التي تنظم التفتيش والاعتراض والتسجيل في مجال التعاملات الالكترونية :* 
*(1) تفتيش النظام بناءً على أذن . (2) تفتيش النظام بدون أذن .*
*المطلب الأول* 
*تفتيش النظام بناءً على أذن :*
*تشترط بعض التشريعات تفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر بناءً على أذن ومن هذه الشروط أن تكون الجريمة على درجة معينة من الخطورة وأن تكون التحريات جدية وأن تكون الجريمة محددة فإذا كان الأذن غير محدد وصدر بضبط الجهاز كاملاً فهذا جائز دون أن يذكر بضبط ديسك معين أو برنامج معين فإذا ذكر ضبط ديسك فلا يجوز التفتيش لغيره من البرامج .* 
*صعوبة تحديد محل التفتيش في الأذن .* 
*ولذلك يصور التساؤل حول صعوبة تحديد محل التفتيش في الأذن فمن الممكن أن يصدر أذن التفتيش محدداً لكمبيوتر المجني عليه وليس كمبيوتر المتهم وقد يصدر لمراقبة جهاز مزود الخدمة لتتبع الرسائل لمعرفة المتهم وقد يمتد صدور الأذن إلى أجهزة أشخاص أخرين بقصد الوصول لمعرفة المتهم فتسمح بعض التشريعات تتبع الرسائل والمحادثات الالكترونية مهما تعددت الأجهزة التي يمر بها بل وسمحت لمراقبة الشخص نفسه إذا استعمل أكثر من جهاز أو هاتف بقصد التمويه لعدم معرفته .* 
*مجال الأذن بالتفتيش .* 
*الأذن بتفتيش الكمبيوتر يشمل البيانات الشخصية الخاصة بالمشترك والمتعاملين معه وكذلك الملفات المخزنة من حيث لا تقل عن 180يوماً سابقة ولا يلزم أن يصدر أذن في توجيه أخطار إلى المشترك وأن هذا الأذن لا يتقيد بنوع معين من المعلومات ولكن يجب أن يصدر في حالة الضرورة وتوافر دلائل كافية على وقوع الجريمة يفيد حدوث التفتيش لدى مزود الخدمات .* 
*اقتصار صدور أذن بالتفتيش على الكمبيوتر .* 
*يجب التفرقة بين صدور الأذن بتفتيش مسكن المتهم وتفتيش شخص المتهم حيث اشترط صدور أذن بتفتيش مسكن المتهم وأن هذا المسكن يشمل جهاز الكمبيوتر وضبط ما به من معلومات ولكن تفتيش شخص المتهم يجوز بدون أذن في حالة التلبس وأن جهاز الكمبيوتر يمتد أثرة لتفتيش شخص المتهم فيجوز تفتيشه إذا وجد مع المتهم في حالة التلبس باعتبار أنه من ملحقات الشخص وبالرغم من ذلك فأنه يجوز أن يقتصر أذن التفتيش للكمبيوتر فقط دون بقية أجزاء المسكن أو محل العمل أو شخص المتهم إذا كانت الجريمة محددة بجرائم الكمبيوتر .* 
*تفتيش أكثر من ملف في كمبيوتر واحد .* 
*ذهب البعض إلى اعتبار أن جهاز الكمبيوتر بما يحتويه من ملفات صندوقاً مغلقاً واحداً فلا يشترط الحصول على أذن قضائي لكل ملف داخل الجهاز وذهب البعض الأخر إلى أن كل ملف يشترط الحصول على أذن لتفتيشه وأن كل ملف صندوق مغلق على حدة وأن الكمبيوتر يحتوي على ملفات متعددة كل ملف يتعلق بالحياة الخاصة لصاحب هذا الجهاز .* 
*مشكلة تحديد السلطة المختصة بإصدار أذن التفتيش .* 
*تقضي القاعدة العامة بأن هذه السلطة تنعقد لجهة قضائية سواء في محل التفتيش أو ضبط الجهاز أو وقوع الجريمة . حتي وإن كانت خارج إختصاص السلطة القضائية محلياً .* 
*تنفيذ الإذن بالتفتيش والضبط في المجال المعلوماتي :* 
*يجب أن يكون الإذن محدداً بضبط الأشياء المجرمه ولا يتعدي لغيرها من الملفات الأخري وبناء علي ذلك يجوز ضبط الجهاز كاملاً بما يحويه من ملفات إذا لم تحدد وتشمل ملحقات الجهاز وأدواته أما إذا كان الملف محدداً بالإذن فلا يجوز التحفظ علي الملفات الأخرى* 
*القواعد التي يخضع لها تنفيذ إذن التفتيش في المواد الإلكترونية :* 
*يخضع تنفيذ الإذن في المواد الإلكترونية لمجموعة من القواعد* 
*1) أن يكون الإذن صادراً بخصوص المكان المتواجد به جهاز الكمبيوتر* 
*2) أن يعلن مأمور الضبط عن نفسه قبل دخول المكان المراد تفتيشه وأختلف القانون المصري في ذلك في جواز اقتحام المكان دون سابق الإعلان من جانب مأمور الضبط القانوني* 
*3) اشترط بعض التشريعات مرور فترة زمنية قبل الضبط والتفتيش تتراوح من 15 إلي 20 دقيقة وخالف ذلك بعض التشريعات وطالبوا بتقصير هذه المدة لسهولة التخلص من الدليل المستمد من الجريمة* 
*تنفيذ التفتيش المعلوماتي بعد ضبط الكمبيوتر :* 
*التشريعات المقارنة كالقانون الأمريكي لا يشترط مدة معينة لإجراء تفتيش الجهاز بعد ضبطة لأنه يحتاج إلي أهل الخبرة للتصفح ولكن إشترط أن يتم تنفيذ الإذن بالضبط والتفتيش في مدة لا تتجاوز عشرة أيام من وقت صدور الإذن* 
*تفتيش النظام الرئيسي والأنظمة المتصلة به في الداخل :* 
*في الحقيقة أن تفتيش الأجهزة المتصلة الأخرى بالجهاز المأذون بتفتيشه إذا تعددت دوائر الاختصاص فمن المعروف أن أجهزة الكمبيوتر ترتبط بعضها ببعض فإن تفتيش جهاز معين يستتبع بالضرورة الدخول إلي جهاز أخر لشخص أخر في مكان أخر لاقتفاء أثر التنقل من جهاز إلي جهاز كالجهاز الموجود بالشركة الأم والأجهزة المرتبطة به في فروع الشركة داخل الدولة .*
*1) وهنا أجازت بعض التشريعات الضبط والتفتيش لكافة الأجهزة المتصلة بالجهاز المأذون بتفتيشه لمعرفة وكشف الحقيقة بل وأجازت لمأمور الضبط التفتيش لدي مزود الخدمة ومتعهد الإيواء للوصول لمرتكب الجريمة .* 
*2) وخالف بعض التشريعات ذلك صيانة لحقوق الإنسان وحرمة الحياة الخاصة وأوجبت أن يكون إذن التفتيش خاص بالأجهزة الموجودة في مكان محدد دون الأجهزة المرتبطة به ولكن إذا كان الجهاز مملوكاً لغير المتهم فهل يشترط الحصول علي إذن لكون غير مشترك في الجريمة الواضح أنه يشترط إلا في حالة التلبس ويشترط أن يقوم مأمور الضبط القضائي باصطحاب أثنين من الخبراء عند تفتيش الجهاز .* 
*تفتيش النظام الرئيسي والأنظمة المتصلة به في الخارج :*
*1) تسمح بعض التشريعات بتفتيش الأنظمة المتصلة حني ولو كانت خارج إقليم الدولة بشرط مراعاة المعاهدات والقوانين الدولية وذلك في حالة الضرورة والاستعجال وبهدف كشف الحقيقة .* 
*2) لا تسمح بعض التشريعات بتفتيش الأنظمة المتصلة خارج إقليم الدولة وذلك لتعلقها بسيادة الدولة عل إقليمها وليس علي إقليم دولة أخري .* 
*3) ومن هنا أن الاشتراك علي المواقع المتواجدة في الخارج ولكنها متاحة للدخول من أي شخص للإطلاع عليها مثل الرسائل والندوات عبر الإنترنت ليس من أعمال التفتيش فيسمح بها ولا يحتاج لموافقة دولة أخري للقيام به .* 
*النتائج القانونية المترتبة علي الإذن بالتفتيش والضبط في المجال المعلوماتي .*
*يترتب علي أن مأمور الضبط القضائي إذا قام بالتفتيش ووجد جريمة أخري كالبحث عن المخدرات ووجد صور فاضحة للأطفال هنا استلزم بعض التشريعات التوقف عن البحث في الجريمة الثانية حني يستصدر إذن بها وذهب البعض الأخر إلي جواز الضبط والتفتيش لتوافر حالة التلبس بشرط توافر شروطها .* 
*مدي جواز اعتراض الاتصالات الإلكترونية :*
*أجازت بعض التشريعات التنصت والاعتراض وتسجيل الاعتداء الواقع بخصوص الجرائم الخطيرة التي تقع علي الأنظمة الهاتفية والكمبيوتر كالأجهزة الموجودة داخل البنك وذلك في شأن تحقيق جنائي قائم بشرط الضرورة لكشف الحقيقة* 
*الصور المختلفة لاعتراض الاتصالات الإلكترونية وتفتيشها :*
*يجوز الاعتراض للاتصالات الإلكترونية والاتصالات التلفونية بناء علي أمر بذلك من السلطة المختصة أثناء حدوثها ويجوز التسجيل لتلك الاتصالات ومن هنا يجب التميز بين النظام القانوني لكلاً من .*
*1) اعتراض الاتصالات :* 
*ويتم ذلك أثناء تبادل الاتصال وهنا يشترط توافر شروط اعتراض الرسالة .* 
*2) الاتصالات المخزنة :* 
*ويتم ذلك بعد تمام الاتصال أو وصول الرسالة وتخزينها ثم فتح الجهاز من مأمور الضبط للإطلاع عليها وهنا يشترط توافر شروط تفتيش المسكن إذا كان الجهاز داخل المسكن ويشترط توافر شروط تفتيش الأشخاص إذا كان الجهاز بحوزة الشخص خارج المسكن .* 
*3) مجرد العلم :* 
*ويتم ذلك عند وصول الرسالة مفتوحة أو تمام الاتصال في حضور مأمور الضبط القضائي وهنا لا يشترط شروط معينة وتعتبر من قبيل أعمال الاستدلال .* 
*4) الاتصال بشبكة عامة :* 
*ويتم ذلك في حالة الاتصال بشبكة عامة وتسمح بعدد غير محدد من الأفراد بالاتصال بها وهنا تعد من قبيل التحريات التي يقوم بها مأمور الضبط دون الحصول علي إذن من القاضي* 
*المطلب الثاني
تفتيش النظام بدون أذن*
*القاعدة : عدم جواز تفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر بدون أذن*
*الأصل أنه لا يجوز تفتيش الجهاز ألا بعد الحصول على أذن بذلك من الجهة المختصة ولكن هذا الأصل يرد علية استثناء ولذلك إذا قام مأمور الضبط بهذا الإجراء وبدون أذن يكون باطلا ولا يترتب علية أي أثر ويستند فى ذلك ان تفتيش الكمبيوتر يأخذ حكم تفتيش الشخص ما دام أن الجهاز ليس في منزل المتهم .* 
*ومقتضى ما تقدم أن الفرد له حرمة الحياة الخاصة لا يجوز التعدي عليها .*
*الاستثناء : جواز تفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر بدون أذن .*
*تقضى القواعد العامة في التفتيش بأنة إذا توافرت حاله من الحالات التي يجوز فيها التفتيش بدون أذن فإن التفتيش رغم ذلك يقع صحيحاً ولذلك فإن هذه الاستثناءات هي :* 
*الاستثناء الأول : عدم مخالفة التفتيش للتوقع المعقول للحياة الخاصة .*
*فالفرد له الحق في أن يأمن على نفسه وبيته وأمواله المنقولة ومستنداته ضد اى ضبط أو تفتيش غير معقول فهذه حقوق يجب توافرها غير أن التفتيش إذا استند إلى سبب معقول وبناء على تحريات جدية فإنه يقع صحيحاُ ومن هنا يجب أن نفرق بين أن الشخص يتوقع فى تصرفه بالحرمة للحياة الخاصة كأن تتم المحادثة التليفونية في كبينة تليفون مغلقة بين شخصين فهنا يشترط للتفتيش الحصول على أذن من الجهة المختصة وبتطبيق ذلك في مجال الكمبيوتر يتضح أن الكمبيوتر يتماثل في ذلك الأمر ويشبه ( الصناديق المغلقة ) وبالنسبة للبيانات والمعلومات المخزنة فى جهاز الكمبيوتر فتتمتع بحرمة الحياة الخاصة .* 
*وفى حالة عدم توقع الشخص في تصرفه بالحرمة للحياة الخاصة فإن التفتيش يقع صحيحاً كأن يمارس الشخص أنشطته في مكان مفتوح أو أن يترك الكمبيوتر متاح للجميع .* 
*الاستثناء الثاني : الرضاء بالتفتيش :* 
*تقضى القواعد العامة بأن مأمور الضبط القضائي لا يحتاج إلى أذن بالتفتيش إذا كان صاحب المنقول أو العقار محل التفتيش راضيا به وموافق علية ويخضع هذا الرضا لرقابة المحكمة ومدى وقوعه صحيحاً .* 
*صاحب الحق فى حرمة المعلومات المتواجدة فى الكمبيوتر بوجه عام .* 
*أن المالك للجهاز وما بداخله من معلومات إذا كان فى حيازته فهو صاحب الحق .*
*(أما إذا كان الجهاز فى حيازة شخص أخر)*
*1) أن صاحب الشئ يظل متمتع بالحق فى الخصوصية ولو تخلى مؤقت عن حيازته للجهاز الى الغير فيظل هو المالك إلا إذا تخلى عن المعلومات التي بداخل الجهاز وإرسالها للغير فيفقد حيازتها* 
*2) ذهب البعض بأن صاحب الحق ليس له الحق فى أن يتمسك بحرمة الحياة الخاصة بالنسبة لهذه الأسرار والمعلومات داخل الجهاز لأنها أمانة لدى الغير كمن يودع سراً لدى طرف أخر فإنه لا يحق له أن يتمسك بحرمة الحياة الخاصة بالنسبة لهذه الأسرار* 
*3) وترى الدكتورة أن الاتجاه الثاني هو الأقرب للصواب .* 
*ويتمثل هذا فى أن الجهاز المشترك بين مجموعة لا يشترط موافقة الجميع ويكفى ان تصدر الموافقة ممن له الحق فى استعمال الجهاز وإذا كانت الرسالة موجهة لمجموعة غير محددة فيفقد الحق فى الخصوصية* 
*الرضاء الصادر من الزوجة والخليلة .* 
*يصح التفتيش من المقيم بصفة مشتركة ولو لم يوافق الحائزون المشتركون على التفتيش فالأم لها أن توافق على تفتيش الغرفة الخاصة بابنها البالغ من العمر 23 عاماً وليس لها الحق أن توافق على تفتيش الخزينة المقفولة الخاصة بهذا الابن وقضى بذلك بأن الزوجة والصديقة إذا كانوا يعتدون استعمال الجهاز حتى ولو لم يكونون مالكين له فإن رضائهم بالتفتيش يقع صحيحاً مادام الكمبيوتر متواجد فى منزل مشترك بينهما .*
*e** وترى الدكتورة :* 
*عدم التوسع فى خصوص صاحب الحق فى الرضا فقد يكون الاستعمال من الزوجة والصديقة استعمالاً عرضياً وأن التفتيش يجوز حتى ولو لم يوافق علية صاحب الكمبيوتر نفسه الحاضر كذلك أن حرمة المسكن هي حرمة خاصة كفلها الدستور لا يجوز التنازل عنها بالرضا لان هذا الرضا قد يكون معيباً .* 
*الرضا الصادر من الوالدين .*
*بالنسبة للرضا الصادر من الوالدين بخصوص أجهزة الكمبيوتر التى يستعملها أولادهم فإذا كان الولد يقل عمرة عن (18 سنة) فإن الرضا الصادر من الوالدين أو احدهم يقع صحيحاً و إذا كان عمرة أكثر من (18 سنة) فإن الامر يتوقف على ظروف الواقعة فإذا أنكر الابناء على والديهم الحق فى دخول حجراتهم الخاصة فإن هذا الرضا يكون غير صحيحاً بشرط أن يقوم الابناء ببيان حرصهم فى ذلك كتغيير مفتاح أو أقفال الغرفة الخاصة بهم وبذلك يسرى الحق فى التفتيش على أجهزة الكمبيوتر المتواجدة بالغرفة ما يسرى على تفتيش المساكن .* 
*الرضاء الصادر من مدير النظام .*
*مدير النظام هو المشرف على ( شبكة الكمبيوتر) فهل له الحق أن يرضى بتفتيش من يشرف هو عليهم من المستخدمين للجهاز وشبكة الانترنت .* 
*1) البعض أجاز ذلك بالقدر اللازم للتشغيل فقط دون أن يمتد ذلك إلى المراقبة بغرض المراقبة فليس لة أن يقوم بنسخ الملفات أو بتسجيل البريد الألكترونى أو المحادثات الفورية ولكن لة الحق فى كشف هوية المشترك لسلطة التحقيق دون محتوى الرسالة نفسها .* 
*2) البعض نفى هذا الحق استناداً إلى انه لا يجوز لموظف الفندق أن يفتش غرفة أحد النزلاء على الرغم من أن هذا النزيل يترك المفتاح معة عند خروجة .* 
*3) ترى الدكتورة أن الرأي الأول هو الأقرب للصواب .* 
*الرضاء الضمني بالتفتيش .* 
*يتحقق الرضاء الضمني إذا كانت الظروف تسمح باستخلاص ذلك الرضاء الضمني كأن يتمثل فى اللوائح أو العرف المعمول به بجهة ما عند الدخول أو الخروج منها كالدخول للبنك أو الشركة ويلزم إتباع إجراءاتها .* 
*صاحب الحق فى الرضاء الضمني .*
*يتمتع أحد الطرفين فى الاتصال التليفوني بالموافقة على المراقبة لهذا الاتصال التليفوني وذلك لسهولة معرفة هوية طرفى الاتصال أما الاتصالات الالكترونية فيصعب تحديد هوية المتصل لذلك فإن صاحب الجهاز الأصلي (المتصل ) وصاحب الجهاز الأخر ( المتصل به ) والجهاز (الوسيط) بينهما يحق لكل منهما ان يصدر الرضا بالمراقبة لكونهم أطراف الاتصال .*
*ذاتية الرضا بالمراقبة فى قضايا الكمبيوتر.*
*إذا ظهرت على شاشة الكمبيوتر إعلان يحتوى على تحذير أنة إذا دخل على الشبكة سوف يكون تحت المراقبة فإذا قام المستخدم للجهاز بالدخول بعده على الشبكة يعتبر موافقة ضمنية على هذه المراقبة.*
*خصوصية مفهوم طرف الاتصال فى خصوص الكمبيوتر .*
*عند تحديد هوية المتصلين فى مجال شبكة الكمبيوتر أو الاتصالات التي تتم عبر شبكة الانترنت فقد يتدخل طرف ثالث باستخدام جهاز شخص ثاني للوصول لجهاز المالك الحقيقي بحيث يظهر أن المتدخل الى الكمبيوتر غير المقتحم نفسه فيصعب تحديد هوية المتدخل صاحب الاتصال لذلك فإن مالك جهاز الكمبيوتر الحقيقي هو الذي يتمتع بالحق فى الرضاء بتفتيش جهازه .*
*الاستثناء الثالث : التفتيش بناء على حالة الضرورة .*
*أقر القضاء بمشروعية التفتيش دون الحصول على أذن فى حالة الضرورة التي لا يمكن الانتظار حتى يصدر الأذن بالتفتيش وذلك لدفع خطر حال أو اعتداء على جسم كأن يقوم رجل المطافئ بدخول المسكن بدون أذن فى حالة الحريق وفى مجال جرائم الكمبيوتر فهو أمر جائز إذا قامت من خلال الظروف قرينة الاعتقاد بأن المتهم سوف يقوم بمحو وحذف الجريمة والتى تفيد فى كشف الحقيقة ولذلك فإذا كان التفتيش هنا لا يعتمد على صدور الأذن وأسس على حالة الضرورة فإن حالة الضرورة تكون غير متوفرة إذا تم صدور الأذن بالتفتيش فعلاً أو تم الضبط للجهاز بالفعل دون العبث به .* 
*الاستثناء الرابع : جواز الضبط بناء على حالة التلبس .*
*إذا كان تفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر المتواجد فى حوزة الشخص الذي ضبط فى حالة تلبس يفيد فى كشف الحقيقة فأنه لا يشترط الحصول على أذن بتفتيشه لأنه من متعلقات الشخص نفسه أما إذا كان متواجداً فى مسكن فإنه يشترط الحصول على إذن بذلك للتفتيش وإذا كان الجهاز فى مكان خاص وليس فى مسكن كما لو كان فى إحدى الشركات فإن حالة التلبس تجيز الدخول وضبط الجهاز حتى ولو كان فى غير مواعيد العمل بدون أذن لأنه لا يتعلق بمسكن بشرط توافر حالة التلبس .*
*الاستثناء الخامس : التفتيش على أثر القبض الصحيح.*
*فى مجال تفتيش الحاسب الألى بالنسبة لبعض المتهمين الذين لم يصدر بخصوصهم إذن بالتفتيش وتوافرت فى خصوصهم حالة من حالات القبض عليهم فهنا يجوز تفتيش الأجهزة الالكترونية التي تتواجد بصحبة المتهم الذي تم القبض علية كجواز تفتيش الحقيبة التي يحملها المتهم .* 
*الاستثناء السادس: تفتيش أجهزة العمل الخاص والعام .*
*وفى هذا الاستثناء يجب التفرقة بين كلاً من :* 
*أجهزة العمل الخاصة :*
*أن العاملين فى القطاع الخاص يتمتعون بالحق فى الخصوصية بالنسبة لأماكن عملهم وبناء علية يلزم الحصول على إذن لتفتيش تلك الأماكن إلا إذا تم هذا التفتيش برضاء من رب العمل أو من مستخدم له سلطة على هذه الأماكن إلا إذا تعلق الجهاز بمعلومات شخصية للعامل حتى ولو كان الجهاز فى مكان العمل فلا يجوز الاطلاع عليها صيانة للحياة الخاصة .*
*2- أجهزة العمل فى الجهات العامة .*
*إذا كان العمل يجرى على إعطاء الحق فى التفتيش لرب العمل وكان مكان العمل مكان عام مفتوح للجمهور ولم يكن مقتصراً فى استعماله على الموظف فإنه يجوز التفتيش ولا يوجد حرمة للحياة الخاصة للعامل أما إذا كان العمل لا يعطى هذا الحق لرب العمل لكون مكان العمل مقصراً على الموظف فى استعماله وغير مفتوح للجمهور فإنه لا يجوز التفتيش بناء على الرضا الصادر من رب العمل أو الرئيس الإداري .*
*الاستثناء السابع: الاستثناء الخاص بالاتصالات الداخلية .*
*يجب أن نفرق بين المراقبة للاتصالات الداخلية فى الشركة الواحدة بين العاملين بها وبين الاتصالات الداخلية بين أفراد الأسرة الواحدة فيجوز فى الحالة الأولى وذلك لمتابعة سير العمل من قبل رب العمل أما بالنسبة للحالة الثانية فذهب البعض الى جواز ذلك كأن يقوم رب أسرة بمراقبة الاتصالات بين أولادة أو زوجته وأولادها وذهبت معظم التشريعات إلى عدم مشروعية ذلك لما فيها من خصوصية لان العيش داخل الأسرة الواحدة لا ينفى خصوصية كل فرد بالأسرة .* 
*الاستثناء الثامن: الاستثناء الخاص باكتشاف دليل جنائي بطريق عرضي .*
*تسمح التشريعات لمزودي الخدمة بالإبلاغ عن الجرائم المكتشفة على شبكة الانترنت لمأمور الضبط القضائي وتنعقد حالة التلبس مادام أن مأمور الضبط القضائي قد رأى تلك الجريمة بنفسه كالصور الجنسية للأطفال على شبكة الانترنت .*
*الاستثناء التاسع: الاستثناء الخاص بالمواد المتاحة للكافة*
*تسمح التشريعات بدون الحصول على إذن لكل شخص أن يقوم بمراقبة وتسجيل المحادثات أو البيانات سواء بطريق الكمبيوتر أو التليفون مدام أن هذه المواد منشورة للجمهور فدخول مأمور الضبط على هذه المواقع ومشاهدته للجريمة يعد صحيحاً ويترتب على ذلك توافر حالة التلبس حتى لو وجد علامة ممنوع الدخول مادام يسهل مشاهدة ذلك لكافة الجمهور.*
*الاستثناء العاشر: التفتيش بغرض جرد المضبوطات .*
*يجب على مأمور الضبط جرد المضبوطات وتحريزها فإذا ظهرت جريمة أخرى عرضاً يجب اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة بشأنها فذهب البعض إلى ضرورة الحصول على إذن لها باعتبار أن كل ملف من ملفات الكمبيوتر وحدة مستقلة وذهب البعض الأخر إلى عدم ذلك الأذن باعتبار أن الكمبيوتر كاملاً وحدة مستقلة بشرط أن يتواجد مبرر كافي لفتح الديسكات والاطلاع عليها .*
*الاستثناء الحادي عشر : تفتيش الجمارك .* 
*تسمح بعض التشريعات لمأمور الجمارك تفتيش الأشخاص والأجهزة الالكترونية التي بحوزته على حدود الدولة عند الدخول إليها أو الخروج منها وذلك للتأكد من الاحترام للقوانين ولوائح الدولة بدون الحصول على إذن لذلك .* 
*وترى الدكتورة : أن هذه الأجهزة مصونة بحرمة الحياة الخاصة لان ذلك مقيد بالغرض الذي من أجلة شرع التفتيش وهو التحقق من احترام القوانين واللوائح أما مسألة التفتيش لاكتشاف تسريب بيانات أو معلومات هامة ليست من مهام مأمور الجمارك .* 
*الاستثناء الثاني عشر: التفتيش خلال شبكة الانترنت .*
*الانترنت شبكة عالمية مفتوحة للجميع يجوز الدخول إليها والإطلاع عليها وضبط البيانات المتاحة للجمهور وذلك بدون إذن أما البيانات المخزنة يستلزم صدور إذن لو داخل الدولة الواحدة وطلب المساعدة القضائية من الدولة الأخرى لو كانت خارج الدولة.*

*الاستثناء الثالث عشر: جواز التفتيش الخاص بدون إذن وفقاً للدستور الأمريكي .*
*أن الدستور الأمريكي وضع حماية خاصة ضد الاعتداء على الحقوق الخاصة من السلطة العامة فقط وبالتالي فإن التفتيش الواقع من مأمور الضبط القضائي بصفته موظف عام فأنه يعد باطلاً ويستلزم الحصول على إذن فى حالة عدم توافر حالات التلبس أما إذا وقع الاعتداء من احد الأشخاص العاديين وتم اكتشاف الجريمة فإنه لا يستلزم الحصول على إذن .* 
*وترى الدكتورة: أن الحياة الخاصة مصونة ولا يجوز الاعتداء عليها سواء من السلطة العامة أو الأفراد العاديين .*
*الحدود الواردة على التفتيش فى المواد الإلكترونية.*
*التفتيش فى المواد الإلكترونية ليس مطلقاً من كل قيد بل يجب التقيد بالبيانات المتعلقة بالحياة الخاصة للأفراد .*
*لذلك بعض التشريعات أوجبت حماية خاصة لهذه البيانات وعدم ضبطها إذا كانت البيانات نتاج عقلي أو ذهني أو أن تكون بغرض النشر للجمهور أو إذا كانت بيانات وثائقية*
*ويجب التقيد أيضا بحماية بيانات الأفراد لدى الجهات القضائية نظراً للسرية الكاملة التي تتمتع بها هذه البيانات .* 
*ويجب التقيد أيضا بحماية البيانات للموكلين لدى المدافع عنهم وذلك لسرية هذه البيانات المحفوظة على الجهاز مادامت غير عرضة للجمهور فيتمتع تفتيش مكتب المحامى وما به من أجهزة وأدوات بضمانة خاصة إلا إذا كان متهماً مع المدافع عنة فيجوز هنا الضبط والتفتيش .*
*هذه إجابة موجزة لاختلاف إجراءات التحقيق من حيث التفتيش والضبط والاعتراض والتسجيل في مجال التعاملات الالكترونية دون التعرض للقواعد العامة في إجراءات التحقيق الجنائي إلا بالقدر اليسير للارتباط بينهما حيث أن دراسة هذه القواعد ليست محل البحث .* 
*وأرجوا أن أكون قد وفقت للإجابة وإن كان توفيق فمن الله وإن كان من خطأ أو سهواً أو نسيان فمني ومن الشيطان             
فهمى محمد فهمى المحامي
01222414669*

----------


## ابراهيم شحاته

> أجب عن السؤال التالي :
> 
> وضح مدى إختلاف إجراءات التحقيق في مجال الجرائم الإلكترونية!


 *بسم الله الرحمن ا لرحيم*  *ربي اشرح لي صدري ويسر لي امري واحلل عقدة من لساني يفقهوا قولي*  *                                      صدق الله العظيم*  *الاجابه :                                                                                                                     *********                                                                                                               اولا : الخصائص التي تميز التفتيش والاعتراض والتسجيل في مجال التعاملات الالكترونيه* *أ: ( التفتيش )*
*القاعدة العامة / حرمة الحياه الخاصة للبيانات المعالجة اليا* *التكييف القانوني*  عنيت الاتفاقات الاوربية فى مجال جرائم النظام المعلوماتي بالنص على ضرورة احترام حقوق الانسان فى جرائمالسيبر حيث اكدت الاتفاقية فى المادة 15 منها الى ضمانات حقوق الانسان / منها الضمانات القضائية / وجوب وجود اسباب معقولة يستند عليها الاذن الصادر من الجهات المختصة بالتفتيش او التصنت :  
*من المقرر قانونا* انه  لايجوز دخول المنازل بدون اذن من سلطة التحقيق مسبق ومسبب ومحدد بحيث الا يتعدي حدود الاذن وتعتبر البيانات الموجوده في الكمبيوتر متماسله مع حاله دخول المنزل وتفتيشة  *اوجه الخلاف بين دخول المنزل والدخول في النظام*  ووجه الخلاف بين دخول المنزل والدخول المؤثم  ان دخول المنزل لابد وان يكون مباشر اي دخول مادي اما الدخول في النظام فيمكن ان يكون مباشر او يكون غير مباشر مثل الدخول عن بعد وذلك باستخدام تقنيات حديثه مثل برامج الهاكر وهي اكثر من الف برنامج  مدونين لراغبي الهاكر علي شبكه الانترنت وكيفية استعمالها بالكتابه والفيديو بل والاكثر من ذلك ان هذه البرامج اصبحت معربه وسهلة الاستخدام   *ب : (الاعتراض)*  *التكييف القانوني :*  نصت المادة 309 من القانون "يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتقل عن سنة كل من اعتدى على حرمة الحياة الخاصة للمواطن وذالك بأن ارتكب احد الأفعال الأتية فى غير الأحوال المصرح بها قانونا او بغير رضاء المجنى علية
(1)استرق السمع اوسجل اونقل عن طريق جهازمن الأجهزةايا كان نوعةمحادثات جرت فى مكان خاص اوعن طريق التليفون
(2)التقط اونقل بجهازمن الأجهزة ايا كان نوعة صورة شخص فى مكان خاص بدون رضاه
* بالنسبة للتنصت* فلقد قال الله سبحانه وتعالي (ولا تجسسوا) فكما ان النتصت مجرم قانونا فانه من باب اولي محرم شرعا : والتنصت يكون بوضع جهاز لاستراق السمع داخل او بقرب النوافذ/ اما اعتراض الاتصالات الالكترونية يكون عن بعد باستخدام برامج حديثة فى مجال الاتصالات اللاسلكية. لذا فقد اصاب المشرع المصري  " وهناك تشريعات اخري اباحت التسجيل ومنها :  *القانون الامريكي :*  1 : استلزام استصدار إذن مسبق من السلطه المختصه بناء علي طلب من النيابه العامه  1 : ان تكون الجريمه المراد التسجيل للمتهم فيها من الجرائم المعاقب عليها بالاعدام : او الحبس مده تزيد عن سنه *التشريعات المقارنه :*  فقد اقرت التسجيل والمراقبه بناء على إذن من السلطه المختصه كما اجاز الاتفاقيه الاوروبيه لحقوق الانسان ذلك طبقا للقانون  *التفتيش لضبط المعلومات المؤثمه*  أجازت التشريعات الحديثة تفتيش الأجهزة الالكترونية ( الكمبيوتر ) لظبط المعلومات المجرمه قانونا المتواجدة فيها والتي تساعد فى كشف الحقيقةومنها :  *1 : المجلس الاوربي* : فاجاز المجلس الاوروبي تفتيش الاجهزه الالكترونيه للمساعده علي ضبط الجناه *2 : الاتفاقيه الاوروبيه* :  تقوم الدول الاعضاء في الاتفاقيه الاوروبيه بسن قوانين لما افرزته الاتفاقيه من بنود ملزمه للدول الاعضاء  بخصوص جرائم السيبر فيحق للدول الاعضاء تفتيش الاجهزه الالكترونيه بناء على قانون صادر من الدوله العضو مستندا الي بنود الاتفاقيه *قواعد تنظيم وتفتيش واعتراض المعلومات في مجال المعاملات الاكترونيه*  *اولا شروط اذن التفتيش* 1 : ان تكون الجريمه من الجرائم الخطيره 
 2 : ان تكون التحريات للجريمه محل التفتيش جديه
 3 : ان يكون الاذن محدد *الزام صدو الاذن من سلطه مختصه* *
*يجب توافر ركن الاختصاص للجهه القضائيه المخوله بإذن التفتيش فطبقا للقانون المريكي الفيدرالي : يكون الاختصاص من الجهه القضائيه التي في دائرتها مكان التفتيش
 واذا كانت البيانات الجاري البحث عنها موجده في كمبيوتر في مكان معين ثم تم نسخها في موطن اخر فيقع التفتيش صحيحا رغم استصداره من جهه اخري غير الموطن الذي تم النسخ فيه *مدي جواز التفتيش بدون اذن *  تقضي القاعده العامه انه لا يجوز لرجل الضبط القضاء التفتيش بدون إذن مسبق : الا في حاله التلبس فإذا قام رجل الضبط باجراء تفتيش دون استصدار اذن من الجهه المختصه يقع باطلا كافه اجراءات التفتيش: لكن هناك استثناءات وردت علي هذه القاعده هي  *الاستثناءات*  1 // عدم مخالفة التفتيش للتوقع المعقول للحياة الخاصة
2 // الرضا والموافقه بالتفتيش رضاء صحيح 
3// جواز التفتيش علي اثر الضبط الصحيح
4 // التفتيش في حالة التلبس
5 // التفتيش فى حالة جرد الأشياء المضبوطة
6 // تفتيش موظفوا الجمارك
7 // تفتيش شبكة الانترنت دون التداخل او الاختراق
8 // التفتيش في حالة الضرورة من وجهة نظر رجل الضبط *القيود علي التفتيش في مجال التعاملات الاكترونيه :* 1 : حمايه البيانات الخاصه المتعلقه بالافراد  2 : حمايه البيانات الخاصه لدي الجهات القضائيه  3 : حمايه البيانات الخاصه بالموكلين او المتهمين لدي المحامي
*الضبط في مجال التعاملات الالكترونيه*  يختلف الضبط فى الجرائم المعلوماتية عن الضبط فى الجرائم التقليديه من حيث المحل لان الاولي ترد على مواد ذات طبيعة معنوية حيث انه غير ماديه وغير ملموسه  هذا بخلاف الاسطوانه الممغنطه حيث ان طبيعتها ماديه ومحتواها معنوي  ويجب  المحافظة على سرية الأشياء المضبوطة طبقا للاتفاقيات الأوربية والتوصيات الصادرة فى هذا الشأن ويتعين  على مامور الضبط القضائي تحرير البيانات محل الضبط فى محاضر موقع عليها ومختوم بالشمع الاحمر لعد التلاعب والعبث بها

 *فك شفره الرسائل الالكترونية* طبقا للقانون الفرنسي فانه يجوز  لرئيس النيابة أو لسلطة التحقيق أو للمحكمة المختصة أن يصدروا امرا  بتعيين  شخصا طبيعيا او معنويا للقيام بهذة العملية وان يكون علي درحه من الحياد والنزاهه اذا كان ذلك له مقتضي

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

مرحبا ابراهيم شحاته 
اطلعت على إجابتك 
خالص أمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

مرحبا فهمي محمد 
اطلعت على إجابتك 
خالص تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

مرحبا هشام 
اطلعت على إجابتك 
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## hesham.nassar

شكرا جزيلا لحضرتك

----------


## محمدحسن عبدالحميدابراهيم

> أجب عن السؤال التالي :
> 
> وضح مدى إختلاف إجراءات التحقيق في مجال الجرائم الإلكترونية!



للاجابه على هذا التساؤل ينقسم الى ثلاثه مباحث
المبحث الاول :الخصائص التى تميز التفتيش والاعتراض والتسجيل فى مجال التعاملات الالكترونيه
المبحث الثانى :القواعد التى تنظم التفتيش والاعتراض والتسجيل فى مجال التعاملات الالكترونيه
المبحث الثالث :قواعد الضبط فى مجال التعاملات الالكترونيه

المبحث الاول :الخصائص التى تميز التفتيش والاعتراض والتسجيل فى مجال التعاملات الالكترونيه

1- القاعده : حرمه الحياه الخاصه للبيانات المعالجه اليا:
فلا يجوز دخل المساكن بغير سبق الحصول على اذن وايضا الدخول الى البيانات الموجوده داخل النظام ومفهوم الدخول الى النظام يختلف عن الدخول الى المساكن؛ فالدخول الى النظام يتم عن طريق تشيغيل الجهاز عن قرب او بعد او الدخول الى البيانات الموجوده فى جهاز يعمل بالفعل

2- ضروره احترام حقوق الانسان فى مجال الاجراءات الجنائيه عن الجرائم الالكترونيه:
نصت الاتفاقيات الدوليه والاروبيه بالنص على ضروره احترام حقوق الانسان فى مجال الاجراءات الجنائيه التى تتخذ عند وقوع جريمه من جرائم السيبر (الانترنت )

3- تجريم اعتراض الاتصالات الالكترونيه :
يعاقب الكثير من التشريعات المقارنه على اعتراض الاتصالات السلكيه واللاسلكيه الخاصه دون اذن ويعاقب القانون المصرى بالحبس مده لاتقل عن سنه " كل من اعتدى على حرمه الحياه الخاصه للمواطن وذلك بان ارتكب احد الافعال الاتيه او بغير رضاء المجنى عليه :
أـ استرق السمع او سجل او نقل عن طريق جهاز نوع المحادثه فى مكان خاص
ب ـ التقط او نقل بجهاز من الاجهزه صوره شخص فى مكان خاص
ويحكم فى جميع الاحوال بمصادره الاجهزه وغيرها مما استخدم فى ارتكاب الجريمه ومحو التسجيلات المتحصله عن الجريمه او اعدامها

4ـ الخصائص التى تميز تفتيش البريد الالكترونى :
يتمتع صاحب البريد الالكترونى بالحق فى حرمه الحياه الخاصه بالنسبه للمعلومات المتواجده داخل البريد الالكترونى بجهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص به
ويماثل القضاء بين مراسلات البريد الالكترونى والمراسلات التى تتم عن طريق البريد العادى فكلاهما يتمتعان بالحق فى الخصوصيه

5ـالمقارنه بين الخطاب الورقى والمحادثات الالكترونيه فيما يتعلق بحرمه الحياه الخاصه :
اذا ارسل شخص الى اخر خطابا فهذا الخطاب يصبح ملكا للمرسل اليه من وقت تسليمه الى مصلحه البريد بينما فى حاله المحادثه التليفونيه حيث تجرى المحادثه فى شكل مباشر بين المتحدثين فليس هناك مرسل ومرسل اليه بل تفاعل فى الحديث بين الطرفين فالامر يتعلق بالمحادثه وليس بالمراسله ولا يجوز الاعتداء على حرمتها الا بموافقه الطرفين

6ـ مدى التماثل بين الرسائل الالكترونيه والرسائل البريديه من ناحيه النظام القانونى للتفتيش :
فهما يقتربان من عده اوجه
أ ـ كل منهما يشكل اتصال مكتوب بين طرفين
ب ـ كل منهما يستخدم صندوق بريد خاص
ج ـ مرور مده بين ارسال واستقبال رساله فى الحالتين
د ـ يتفقان عندما يتم ارسال رساله لايمكن للمرسل ان يستردها مره اخرى
واوجه الاختلاف بينهما
أـ هناك وسيط يتمثل فى وجود طرف ثالث (اى انسان ) بين المرسل والمرسل اليه فى الرسائل البريديه وهو لايتوافر بالنسبه للرسائل الالكترونيه
ب ـ الرسائل البريديه تتميز يالسريه بشكل اكبر من الرسائل الالكترونيه

7ـ مدى التماثل بين المحادثات الالكترونيه والمكالمات الهاتفيه :
هناك اوجه للتقارب بين المحادثات الالكترونيه والمكالمات الهاتفيه فيما يلى .
أـ يعتمد كل منهما على خط تليفون
ب ـ يتم الاتصال فى كل منهما مباشره بدون حاجه الى وسيط بينهما
ج ـ حدوث تبادل لمحادثات الالكترونيه والمكالمات الهاتفيه دون فاصل ذمنى
وعلى  المشرع ان يتدخل لسن قوانين لتنظيم الوضع القانونى للمحادثات الالكترونيه وذلك لطبيعتها الخاصه

8ـ التمييز بين مراقبه وتسجيل المحادثات الالكترونيه وقواعد التفتيش المعتداده :
ما يميز تسجيل المحادثات التلفونيه عن تفتيش اجهزه الكمبيوتر انه يمكن تتبع المعلومات وصولا الى الاجهزه الخادمه حيث يتم تخزين تلك المعلومات واعتراض المحادثات الالكترونيه او تفتيش اجهزه الكمبيوتر يمكن ان يتم عن بعد  وهو يختلف عن تسجيل المحادثات التليفونيه فى الوضع المعتاد

9ـ جواز التفتيش لضبط المعلومات :
اصبحت التشريعات الحديثه تجيز تفتيش الاجهزه الالكترونيهخ لضبط المعلومات المتواجده فيها والتى تفيد فى كشف الحقيقه

10ـ اختلاف تفتيش وضبط المعلومات المخذنه عن الاتصالات المباشره :
فالاتصالات المباشره يتم اعتراضهما ووضعها تحت التصنت وتسجيلها وهو لا يتوافر فى حاله المعلومات التى تم تخزينها بالفعل وتسجيل المحادثات تحتاج الى صرامه تتمثل فى صدور اذن من القاضى

11ـ التزام مزودى الخدمات بالتعاون مع المحقق :
تتجه التشريعات المقارنه الى الزام مزودى الخدمات بالتعاون مع المحقق بالاضافه الى التزامهم  بالتعاون مع رجال الضبط القضائى

12ـ التعاون الدولى فى مجال تفتيش اجهزه الكمبيوتر :
يقع على الدول واجب التعاون فيما بينهم على مكافحه الجرائم التى تقع عن طريق الانترنت وذلك لوجود عقبات كثيره ومنها صعوبه تحديد هويه مرتكبى هذا النوع من الجرائم

13ـ صعوبات تتعلق بالتعاون الدولى فى مجال تحقيق الجرائم الالكترونيه :
تتفق الاتفاقيات الدوليه على ضروره التعاون القضائى بين الدول الى انه هناك صعوبات تمنع هذا التعاون وهو عدم الاهتمام على المستوى الدولى من الكثير لجرائم الكمبيوتر .


المبحث الثانى :القواعد التى تنظم التفتيش والاعتراض والتسجيل فى مجال التعاملات الالكترونيه .

 (ينقسم الى مطلبين )
المطلب الاول : تفتيش النظام بناء على اذن
المطلب الثانى : تفتيش النظام بدون اذن


المطلب الاول : تفتيش النظام بناء على اذن
والمستقر ليه ان التشريعا المقارنه كالقانون الامريكى لا تجيز تفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر الا بناء على اذن ولا يصدر الاذن الا بعد تحريات جديه

1ـ شروط اذن التفتيش فى المواد الالكترونيه
يلزم توافر شروط معينه لصحه التفتيش فى المواد الالكترونيه ومن هذه الشروط
أ ـ شروط خطوره الجريمه
ب ـ شرط جديه التحريات
ج ـ شرط التحديد فى الاذن

2ـ مجال الاذن بالتفتيش
يمكن ان يصدر الاذن بالتفتيش ليشمل جميع البيانات الشخصيه الخاصه بالمشترك والمتعاملين معه وكذلك جميع محتويات الملفات المخزنه بما فيها التى تم تخزينها مده اقل من 180 يوم

3ـ اقتصار صدور الاذن بالتفتيش على الكمبيوتر
ليس هناك ما يمنع من صدور اذن بالتفتيش مقتصرا على تفتيش الكمبيوتر فقط دون بقيه اجزاء المسكن او محل العمل او شخص المتهم مثل ( حيازه صور جنسيه الكترونيه خاصه بالاطفال)

4ـمشكله تحديد السلطه المختصه لاصدار اذن التفتيش
فالاختصاص ينعقد للجه التى اصدرت اذن التفتيش ما دام محل التفتيش كان واقعا فى دائره تلك الجهه حتى وان تغير مكانه بعد ذلك قبل تفيذ الاذن او اجراء وانتقل الى دائره اخره

5ـ تنفيذ الاذن بالتفتيش والضبط فى  مجال المعلومات
اذا قام رجل الضبط القضائى بتفتيش اشياء لم يحددها الاذن الصادر بالتفتيش فهذا يجعل التفتيش باطل

6ـ القواعد التى يخضع لها تنفيذ اذن التفتيش فى مجال المواد الالكترونيه
يخضع تنفيذ الاذن فى المواد الالكترونيه لعده قواعد مستمده من القواعد العامه والبعض الاخر مستمد من الطبيعه الخاصه للمواد الالكترونيه ( الذاتيه )

7ـ مدى جواز اعتراض الاتصالات الالكترونيه
يتجه المجلس الاوربى الى جواز التصنت فى خصوص الجرائم الخطيره التى تقع على سريه الاتصالات اللا سلكيه والخاصه بالكمبيوتر والتداخل فى هذه الانظمه وان يقتصر هذا الاعتراض على ماهو ضرورى فى التحقيقات الجنائيه

8ـ الصور المختلفه لاعتراض الاتصالات الالكترونيه وتفتيشها
أ ـ اعتراض الاتصالات
ب ـ تفتيش الاتصالات المخزنه
ج ـ مجرد العلم
دـ الاتصالات بشبكه عامه

المطلب الثانى : تفتيش النظام بدون اذن

1ـ القاعده : عدم جواز تفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر بدون اذن

2ـ الاستثناء: جواز التفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر بدون اذن
تقضى القواعد العامه فى التفتيش بانه اذا توافرت حاله من الحالات التى يجوز فيها التفتيش بدون اذن فان التفتيش رغم ذلك صحيح ومن هذه الاستثناءات فى مجال المعلومات فى كثير من التشريعات وخاصه القانون الامريكى مايلى :

أـ التفتيش لا يخالف التقوقع المعقول للحياه الخاصه
ب ـ حاله الرضا
ج ـ التفتيش على اثر الضبط الصحيح
د ـ حاله الضروره
هـ ـ حاله التلبس
وـ التفتيش فى حاله جرد الاشياء المضبوطه
ز ـ تفتيش الجمارك
ى ـ تفتيش شبكه الانترنت

المبحث الثالث :قواعد الضبط فى مجال التعاملات الالكترونيه

1ـ محل الضبط فى قضايا التعاملات الالكترونيه
يختلف الضبط فى الجرائم المعلوماتيه عن الضبط فى غير ذلك من الجرائم من حيث المحل وذلك ان الاول يرد على اشياء ذات طبيعه معنويه وهى البيانات ففى جريمه القتل مثلا يتم ضبط اداه الجريمه وفى جرائم المخدرات يتم ضبط المخدر نفسه ؛ بينما فى الجرائم المعلوماتيه يتخذ الضبط شكل اخذ نسخه من المعلومات الموجوده على جهاز الكمبيوتر او دعامه ماديه دون حاجه للتحفظ على النظام كله

2ـ ضبط اجزاء الكمبيوتر
وهى عندما تكون هذه الاجزاء وسيله لارتكاب جريمه او متحصله منها او دليل يفيد فى كشف الحقيقه عن جريمه معينه

3ـ المحافظه على البيانات السريه محل الضبط
يتعين المحافظه على سريه البيانات التى تم ضبطها وهذا ما نصت عليه الاتفاقيه الاوربيه لجرائم السيبر على انه للطرف المتعاقد ان يلزم الجهه التى صدر اليها الامربحفظ المعلومات وان تحافظ على سريه تلك المعلومات

4ـ تحريز البيانات المبرمجه
يقوم رجال الضبط القضائى بعد تفتيش النظام المعلومات واخذ نسخه من البيانات المطلوبه بتحريز هذه الديسكات المخزن ليها البيانات فى احراز مختزمه بالشمع الاحمر ؛ وتختلف طريقه ظبط البيانات المعالجه اليا عن ضبط الاشياء المحسوسه كالمخدرات او السلاح المستخدم فى الجريمه لذلك تجيز الاتفاقيه الاوربيه بضبط البيانات عن طريق اخذ نسخه منها

5ـ فك شفره الرسائل الالكترونيه
تعالج بعض القوانين حاله البيانات المشفره وكيفيه التعامل معها اثناء التحقيق ومنها القانون الفرنسى

6ـ شروط اعمال الخبره في مجال التعاملات الالكترونيه
من المبادى القانونيه التى تحكم اعمال الخبرةوجوب ان يكون الخبير محايدا

7ـ مدى التزام الشاهد بالتعاون مع سلطه التحقيق فى مجال الجرائم الالكترونيه
تقضى القواعد العامه بان الشاهد يلتزم بالافضاء بما يعلمه من معلومات بخصوص جريمه والادلاء بكل ما يفيد فى كشف الحقيقه وفى مجال الجرائم الالكترونيه
هل يلتزم الشاهد ان يتعاون مع سلطه التحقيق ومساعده العداله ؟ فقد لا يتمكن الخبير المعين من الجهه القضائيه معرفه الاساليب الفنيه للكشف عن الجريمه وقد لا يعلمها الا الشاهد مثل كلمه المرور
ووفقا للقاعده العامه فى الشهاده لا يلتزم الشاهد الا بذكر ما يعلمه ولا يجوز اجباره على عمل معين وهذا يؤكد اهميه وجود قواعد خاصه فى هذا المجال .
لذلك يلاحظ ان كثير من التشريعات تلزم الشاهد بتقديم ما يعرفه عن الجريمه وليس القيام بعمل معين .
وقد نص قانون الاجراءات الجنائيه المصرى ( اذا امتنع الشاهد عن اداء اليمين او الاجابه فى غير الاحوال المنصوص عنها فى القانون حكم عليه )
ومعنى ذلك ان الشاهد يلتزم بالاجابه عن اسئله توجهها له المحكمه وليس للمحكمه ان تلزمه بالقيام بعمل معين وهذا ما نص عليه القانون الفرنسى
وعلى العكس من ذلك تفرض بعض التشريعات المقارنه واجب التعاون على الشاهد ويصبح الشاهد ملتزما بان يساعد الجهه القضائيه بان يقدم الدليل او يسهل الدخول الى المواقع التى تفيد فى كشف الحقيقه وهذا ما ص عليه القانون الانجليزى .
ومن التشريعات التى تفرض واجب التعاون على الشاهد فى مجال الجرائم المعلوماتيه منها القانون الهولندى .


ولكم منا جزيل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

مرحبا محمد حسن 

اطلعت على إجابتك 

خالص تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## حازم فيصل عبد الكريم

*المبحث الأول : الخصائص التي تميز التفتيش والاعتراض والتسجيل في مجال التعاملات الإلكترونية :*
  1- القاعدة : حرمة الحياة الخاصة للبيانات المعالجة آلياً .
  لا يجوز دخول المساكن بغير الحصول على إذن بذلك ونفس الأمر بالنسبة  للدخول للبيانات الموجودة على النظام بيد أن الدخول للبيانات يختلف عن  الدخول للمساكن فقد يكون الدخول عن طريق تشغيل الجهاز أو عن بعد بينما دخول  المساكن يكون عن طريق اقتحامها .
  2- احترام حقوق الإنسان في مجال الإجراءات الجنائية عن الجرائم الإلكترونية  :                                          الاتفاقية الأوروبية لحقوق  الإنسان مادة (15) : أشارت إلى ضرورة الضمانة القضائية والسلطة المحايدة  وضرورة وجود أسباب معقولة تبرر الإجراءات الجنائية الماسة بالحقوق الفردية .                                                               
     3- تجريم اعتراض الاتصالات الإلكترونية :  تعاقب كثير من التشريعات على انتهاك حرمة الحياة الخاصة بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن  سنة إذا ارتكب أحد الأفعال *الآتية :* 
 أ  - استراق السمع أو تسجيل أو نقل عن طريق جهاز من الأجهزة .
  ب- من التقط صورة لشخص ما في مكان خاص . 
    4- عدم جواز اعتراض الاتصالات الإلكترونية بين المدافع (محام) والمتهم :
  الأصل أن الحق في الدفاع يحول دون تفتيش جهاز الحاسب الآلي الخاص بالمحام  المدافع عن المتم إلا إذا اشترك المحام مع المتهم في الجريمة فلا يمنع ذلك  من تفتيش جهاز المحامى وآثار هذا الحكم نقاط ثلاث *وهي :*
*أ  -* إذا صدر أذن التفتيش عاماً فينصرف إلى جهاز الحاسب الآلي حسب التهمة فلا يمتد إلى غير ذلك .  ب*-* تفتيش الحاسب الآلي الخاص بالمحام له وضع خاص في القانون لأنه يأخذ حكم الملفات الورقية .
  جـ- القاعدة أنه يجوز تفتيش المكان المشترك ولكن إذا كان الشريك في  المكتب مدافعاً عن المتهم ولم يكن المحام متهماً فلا يجوز ضبط الملفات  الموجودة على الجهاز الخاص بالمكتب .
5- مدى التماثل بين الرسائل الألكترونيه والرسائل البريدية من ناحية النظام القانوني للتفتيش:
  أوجه الشبه:
  أ- كل منهما يشكل اتصالا مكتوبا بين الطرفين.
  ب- كل منهما يستخدم صندوقا بريديا خاصا. 
 ج- تمر مده بين إرسال واستقبال الرسالة.  أوجه الفرق:
  أ- تتميز الرسائل البريدية بالسرية وعدم أمكانيه التقاطها بالعكس مع  الرسائل الالكترونية التي يمكن اعتراضها والاطلاع عليها.  ب- بالنسبة  للرسائل البريدية هناك وسيط إنسان بين المرسل والمرسل إليه إما الالكترونية  لا يعرف الطرف الثالث.
*المبحث الثاني :** القواعد التي تنظم التفتيش والاعتراض والتسجيل في مجال التعاملات الإلكترونية :*
*1-**تفتيش النظام بناءا على اذن* 
*ا-*شروط إذن التفتيش:  * (1)* شرط خطوره الجريمه .  *(2)* جديه التحريات .  *(3)* شرط التحديد فى الإذن . 
 ب*_* صعوبه تحديد محل التفتيش فى الإذن :   ويرجع ذلك الى ان الكمبيوتر يحتوى على عدد كبير من الملفات واسماء هذه  الملفات لاتدل بالضروره على ما تحتويه فقد يعمد المتهم الى وضع اسم مستعار .  
ج- مجال الاذن بالتفتيش :
  قد يصدر الإذنبالتفتيش ليشمل البيانات الشخصيه الخاصه بالمشترك والمتعاملين لذلك فان إذن التفتيش لا يتقيد بنوع معين من المعلومات 
د-اقتصار ان التفتيش على الكمبيوتر 
ه- تفتيش اكثر من ملف فى كمبيوتر واحد .
و- تفتيش النظام الرئيسى والانظمه المتصله به من الداخل .
  فى امريكا اجازه التوجيهات تفتيش الشركه وفروعها الكائنه فى نفس العقار  يعتبره بعض التشريعات ان تفتيش الشبكات يعتبر صحيحا ويصح التفتيش ما دام  هذه الاجهزه متصله بشبكه واحده .
ز- تفتيش النظام الرئيسى والانظمه المتصله به من الخارج 
  تسمح بعض التشريعات المقارنه بتفتيش الانظمه المتصله حتى لو كانت متواجده  خارج اقليم الدوله ونصت التوصيه الاوروبيه على انه يمكن ان يمتد التفتيش  الى خارج نطاق الدوله اذا كان من الضرورى اتخاذ اجراءات عاجله فى هذا الشان  .
ذ- الصور المختلفه لاعتراض الاتصالات الالكترونيه وتفتيشها :
  1- اعتراض الاتصالات .
  2- تفتيش الاتصالات المخزنة .
  3- مجرد العلم .
  4- الاتصال بشبكه عامه .
2- تفتيش النظام بدون اذن :
ا- القاعده عدم  جواز التفتيش بدون اذن :
  ومقتضى ذلك اذا قام مأمور الضبط بتفتيش الجهاز بدون إذن يكون باطلا ولا يرتب اى اثر ولكن يرد عليه استثناء وهو حاله التلبس .
ب- الاستثناء : جواز تفتيش الكمبيوتر بدون اذن:
  1- التفتيش لا يخالف التوقع المعقول للحياه الخاصه .
  2- حاله الرضاء .
  3- التفتيش على اثر الضبط الصحيح .
  4- حاله الضروره .
  5 – حاله التلبس عند  وجود الكمبيوتر خارج السكن .
  6- التفتيش فى حاله  جرد الاشياء المضبوطه .
  7- تفتيش الجمارك .
  8- تفتيش اجهزه العمل الخاص والعام .
  9- الاستثناء الخاص باكتشاف دليل جنائى بطريق عرضى .
  10- الاستثناء الخاص بالاتصالات الداخليه .
  11- الاستثناء الخاص بالمواد المتاحه للكافه .
  12- التفتيش خلال شبكه الانترنت .
  13- جواز التفتيش الخاص بدون اذن وفق الدستور الامريكى .
ج- الحدود الوارده على التفتيش فى المواد الالكترونيه :
  1- حماية البانات النتعلقه بالحياه الشخصيه الخاصه بالافراد .
  2- حمايه بيانات الافراد الخاصه لدى الجهات القضائيه .
  3- حمايه بيانات الموكلين لدى المدافع عنهم .
3- قواعد الضبط فى مجال التعاملات الالكترونيه :
ا- محل الضبط فى قضايا التعاملات الالكترونية :
  يختلف الضبط فى مجال الجرائم المعلوماتية عن الضبط فى الجرائم الاخرى حيث  ان الاولى تقع على أشياء معنوية كالبيانات واخذ نسخه من المعلومات الكائنة  في جهاز الكمبيوتر بينما الثاني تقع على أشياء ماديه مثل جريمة جريمة  القتل التى تتطلب أداه الجريمة .
ب- ضبط أجزاء الكمبيوترhard ware  :
  يمكن ضبط أجزاء الكمبيوتر عندما تكون هذه الأجزاء وسيله لارتكاب الجريمة  او دليل يفيد فى كشف الجريمة كان يكون الجهاز تم تهريبه من الخارج دون  جمارك مستحقه وإرسال صور جنسيه فاضحه .
ج- المحافظة على البيانات السريه محل الضبط ٍ :
  يتعين المحافظة على البيانات السرية التى تم ضبطها مثل البيانات التى  يحميها القانون مثل بيانات المدافع والبيانات الطببيه وقد تتخذ البيانات  طابعا الكترونيا تستحق الحماية شانها شان المستندات الورقية .
د- تحريز البيانات المبرمجة 
  يقوم رجل الضبط بعد تفتيش النظام المعلوماتى اخذ نسخه من البيانات  المطلوبة بتحريز الدسكات المخزنة عليها البيانات فى إحراز مختومة بالشمع  الأحمر .
ه- فك شفره الرسائل الالكترونية :
  عندما تكون البيانات اللازمة للتحقيق الجنائي مشفره فلرئيس النيابة او  سلطه التحقيق إن يعينوا شخصا  طبيعيا مؤهلا للقيام بعمليه فك التشفير اذا  كان ذلك ضروريا .
و- شروط إعمال الخبرة فى مجال التعاملات الالكترونية :
  وجوب ان يكون الخبير محايدا وفى حاله ان تقع مخالفه لحق المؤلف الذى  ينسحب على برامج الكمبيوتر من حق المدعى ان يقدم خبيرا لمساعده رجل الضبط  او المحضر الذى يقوم بإثبات  الحالة .
ز- مدى التزام الشاهد بالتعاون مع سلطه التحقيق فى الجرائم الالكترونية :
  تقضى القاعدة العامة بان الشاهد يلتزم بالإفضاء بما يعلمه من معلومات  بخصوص واقعه الجريمة والفاعلين فيها والإدلاء بكل ما  يفيد فى كشف الحقيقة .
  مع خالص التمنيات ان ينال اعجاب سيادتكم .....
 حازم فيصل عبد الكريم .

----------


## محمد عبدالفتاح محمد حسن

*الحماية الجنائية للتعاملات الالكترونية*
*س1 وضح مدي اختلاف اجراءات التحقيق في مجال الجرائم الالكترونية*
تتميز اجراءات التحقيق في مجال التعاملات الالكترونية بطابع خاص وذلك لأنها تتعلق بحرمة الحياة الخاصة فهذه الاجراءات منها ما يتعلق بالتفتيش ومنها ما يتعلق بالاعتراض والتسجيل والضبط .

فمن الخصائص التي تميز التفتيش والاعتراض والتسجيل في مجال التعاملات الالكترونية :
ان القاعدة: حرمة الحياة الخاصة البيانات المعالجة اليا
فمن المعلوم ان المساكن لا يجوز دخولها دون الحصول على اذن بذلك من سلطة التحقيق وذلك ايضا بالنسبة للدخول للبيانات الموجودة في داخل النظاموهذا الاخير يختلف عن الدخول الى المساكن. فيدخل اليه عن طريق تشغيل جهاز عن قرب او بعد او باستعمال برنامج خاص بذلك فقد قضى في امريكا ان البيانات المعالجة اليا تحمي من التداخل اليها عن بعد مثل المنازل تماما سواء كان بالخول اليها او التنصنت او غير ذلك من وسائل الدخول الالكتروني غير المشروع.

فلذلك لابد من ضرورة احترام حقوق الانسان في مجال الاجراءات الجنائية من الجرائم الالكترونية.
فقد حرمت بعض الاتفاقيات والتشريعات اعتراض الاتصالات الالكترونية، السلكية منها واللاسلكية خاصة دون اذن بذلك.
فالمادة (309) عقوبات مصري على انه يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة كل من اعتدي على حرمة الحياة الخاصة للمواطن وذلك اذا:

استرق السمع او سجل او نقل عن طريق جهاز من الاجهزة ايا كان نوعه محاداثات جرت في مكان خاص او عن طريق التليفون.التقط او نقل بجهاز من الاجهزة ايا كان نوعه صورة شخص من مكان خاص : فاذا صدرت هذه الافعال في اجتماع عام فان رضاء هؤلاء يكون مفترضا. وفي جميع الاحوال يحكم بالمصادرة لهذه الاشياء من الاجهزة وقد عرف القانون الجنائي الفيدرالي الامريكي الاتصالات السلكية بانها نقل الكلمات المنطوقة بصفة كلية او جزئية من خلال استعمال معدات لنقل الاتصالات عن طريق اسلاك او كوابل او اي وسيلة اخرة مشابهة.
وقد ادخل المشرع الفرنسي ما يسمى تسجيل المحادثات التليفونية بالطريق الاداري بمقتضى المواد من 3 – 19 من القانون الصادر  1991 

*ومن اشكال المراقبة الالكترونية:*

استخدام وسائل فنية من خلال ما يسمى بقلم التسجيل او ما يسمى بالفخ.استخدام وسائل للتنصت على محتوى الرسالة الالكترونية او المحادثة الفورية الالكترونية بوسائل للاعتراض والتنصت .

وقد اسفر التقدم العلمي التقني عن ابتكار برامج لمكافحة ما يلجأ اليه المجرمون من تشفير رسائلهم الاجرامية وذلك باستعمال جهاز ما يقال له key logger system وتسمح تلك الوسيلة بتسجيل ضربات الجهاز على لوحة المفاتيح بعد استعمال الجهاز وبالتالي تعرف كلمة السر.كما ان اعتراض المحاداثات الالكترونية او تفتيش اجهزة الكمخبيوتر يمكن ان يتم عن بعد وهذا يختلف عن تسجيل المحاداثات التليفونية في الوضع المعتاد.

*التفتيش لضبط المعلومات:* 
كما يجوز التفتيش لضبط المعلومات فاصبحت التشريعات الحديثة تجيز تفتيش الاجهزة الالكترونية لضبط المعلومات المتواجدة فيها، والتي تفيد في كشف الحقيقة من ذلك ان المجلس الاوروبي اكد في التوصية رقم 13 على انه يتعين مراجعة القوانين في مجال الاجراءات الجنائية للسماح باعتراض الرسائل الالكترونية وتجميع للبيانات المتعلقة بتداول المعلومات في حالة التحقيقات والمتعلقة بجريمة من الجرائم الخطيرة الماسة بسرية او سلامة الاتصالات او انظمة الكمبيوتر.
*** ومن حيث التفتيش: فقد اختلف تفتيش وضبط المعلومات المخزنة عنن اعتراض الاتصالات المباشرة اي اثناء حدوث الاتصالات. هذه الاخيرة يتم اعتراضها ووضعها تحت الت\صنت وتسجيلها الامر الذي لا يتوافق في حالة المعلومات التي يتم تخزينها بالفعل. 
وقد كرست التوصية رقم 13 الصادرة من المجلس الاوروبي هذا المعنى بنصها على انه يجب اقامة التمييز بين تفتيش المعلومات المخزنة وضبطها وبين اعتراض تلك المعلومات عند انتقالها.
*** فلابد من التزام مزودي الخدمات للتعامل مع المحقق.
فتتجه بعض التشريعات المقارنة الى الزام مزودي الخدمات بالتعاون مع المحقق بالاضافة الى التزامهم بالتعاون مع رجال الضبط القضائي. فقد فرضت الاتفاقية الاوروبية لجرائم السيبر التزاما على مزودي الخدمات بالتعاون مع جهات التحقيق، فتنص المادة (20) من القسم الخامس على ان الدول الاعضاء من حقها ان تلزم مزودي الخدمات في حدود ما تسمح به وسائل الفنية المتاحة.

وهناك صعوبات تتعلق بالتعاون الدولي في مجال تحقيق الجرائم الالكترونية ومنها عدم الاهتمام على المستوى الدولي بالكثير من جرائم الكمبيوتر ما عدا جرائم الاستغلال الجنسي للاطفال وايضا يحول دون هذا التعاون انتماء الدول الى انظمة قانونية مختلفة فلكل دولة لها مفهومها في تحديد اركان الجريمة وفي انواع العقوبات وفي التحقيق والمحاكمة.
- والمعروف انه حتى يتم التعامل الدولي يتعيين ان يتوافر تجريم مشترك لفعل معين.
ولكي يتم ضبط الجرائم المعلوماتية نظرا لطابعها الاجرامي اصبح من الضروري عقثد اتفاقيات دولية للاعتراف بالادلة التي يتم ضبطها في دولة حتى يكون لها قوة الاثبات امام القضاء في الدولة الاخرى.
*ومن القواعد التي تنظم التفتيش والاعتراض والتسجيل في مجال التعاملات الالكترونية*

تفتيش النظام بناء على اذن.
ولكي يتم تفتيش النظام بعد الاذن بالتفتيش لابد من شروط تتوافر وهي لابد من ان تكون الجريمة خطيرة كالقانون الفنلدي وان تكون التحريات جدية ذات دلالة واضحة وان يكون الاذن محدد ومهو شرط لازم لصحة الاذن بالتفتيش

*مجال الاذن بالتفتيش*بان يصدر اذن بتفتيش الكمبيوتر ليشمل جميع البيانات الشخصية الخاصة بالمشترك والمتعاملين معه وكذلك محتويات الملفات المخزنة بما فيها تلك المخزنة مدة اقل من 180 يوم وفقا للقانون الامريكي .*ولابد من ان يقتصر صدور اذن تفتيش على الكمبيوتر:*
فما دامت الجريمة الكترونية معلوماتية  فيقتصر اذن التفتيش على جهاز الكمبيوتر او اي جهاز كمبيوتر متواجد في نفس المكان او المسكن .
ومن حيث السلطة المعترضة للتفتيش او اذن التفتيش :
ففي القانون الجنائي الفيدرالي ينص على ان الاختصاص باذن التفتيش يؤل الى الجهة القضائية في الدائرة الفيدرالية التي يتواجد فيها محل التفتيش شيئا كان او شخص .
وهناك من يقول انه اذا كانت البيانات سجلت في مكان على جهاز ما تم نقل هذا الجهاز الى مكان ما فان الجهة التي صدر منها وفيها اذن التفتيش هي التي ينعقد لها الاختصاص. فان الاذن يصلح للتنفيذ على تلك البيانات حتى وان قام المتهم بنقل تلك البيانات على ذاكرة في جهاز يقع في دائرة اختصاص اخرى مادام انها مرتبطة بالجهاز محل التفتيش بحيث يمكن الدخول اليها من هذا الجهاز.
*تنفيذ الاذن بالتفتيش* 
فمن المقرر انه اذا قام رجل الضبط القضائي بتفتيش اشياء لم يحددها الاذن الصادر بالتفتيش فان ذلك يجعل التفتيش باطلا وذلك لان القائم بالتفتيش  قد خالف الاذن بالتفتيش .
وقد ادخلت بعض التشريعات مثل هولندا تنظيما لمسألة تفتيش المعلومات المتواجدة في الكمبيوتر في ذلك القانون الصادر في 1993 والذي تجيز المادة (115) منه ان يصدر اذن بتفتيش بجهاز معين ويتم ضبط المعلومات المتواجدة فيه وفي اجهزة اخرى مادامت مرتبطة بهذا الجهاز وذلك بغرض ضبط تلك المعلومات عندئذ يجوز تسجيلها كوسيلة لضبطها.
-وعلي العكس فان هناك من التشريعات المقارنه مثل بلجيكا وسويسرا ما يقضي اثر اذن التفتيش على الاجهزة الموجودة في مكان محدد دون امتدادها الى الاجهزة المرتبطة.
فمن المستقر عليه ان قواعد القانون الجنائي سواء الموضوعية منها او الاجرائية تتعلق بسيادة الدولة .
*تفتيش النظام بدون اذن*
القاعدة: عدم جواز تفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر بدون اذن فحرمة الكمبيوتر من حرمة الحياة الخاصة فلا يجوز لمأمور الضبط القضائي ان يفتش جهاز الكمبيوتر الا بناء على اذن قضائي والا كان هذا الاجراء باطل.
والاستثناء جواز تفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر بدون اذن.
فالقواعد العامة في التفتيش انه اذا توافرت حالة من الحالات التي يجوز فيها تفتيش بدون اذن فان التفتيش يكون رغم ذلك  صحيحا من هذه الاسثناءات في مجال المعلومات في كثير من التشريعات وبصفة خاصة القانون الامريكي ما يلي:

التفتيش لا يخالف التوقع المعقول للحياة الخاصة .الحالة الثانية الرضاء بالتفتيش.
فتقضي القواعد العامة بان رجل الضبط القضائي لا يحتاج الى اذن بالتفتيش اذا كان صاحب المنقوا او العقار راضيا به. في ذلك تقول محكمة النقض المصرية لما كان من المقرر ان القيود الواردة على تفتيش المنازل والحماية التي احاطها بها الشارع تسقط عنها حين يكون دخولها بعد رضاء اصحابها رضاء صريحا حرا لا لبس فيه.
اذا فاذا كان حائز الجهاز موافقا على تفتيشه فانه لا يلزم صدور اذن بهذا التفتيش لكي يكون صحيحا مادام كان موافقا على هذا التفتيش.

 وما فيها تتعلق بالحالة الثالثة : وهو التفتيش بناء على حالة الضرورة لابد لوجود اذن التفتيش ان يكون هناك حالة ضرورة وفكرة الضرورة كمسوغ لوجود اذن التفتيش امر اقره القضاء في القوانين ذات الأصل اللاتيني، ففي مصر بصحة التفتيش الذي يجريه رجل الاسعاف ما دعى لنقل مصاب فاقد الوعى وايضا حالة دخول المنازل عند طلب المساعدة لاخماد حريق او غرق او ماشابه ذلك.جواز الضبط بناء على حالة  التلبس.
تقر التشريعات على اختلاف توجهاتها حالة التلبس ويترتب عليها جواز التفتيش بدون سبق الحصول على اذن بذلك غير ان الاختلاف يأتي بناء على مدي جواز تفتيش المسكن بتاء على التلبس.

التفتيش على اثر القبض الصحيح:
فالقاعدة العامة انه كلما جاز القبض جاز التفتيش وذلك بالنسبة للفرد والمنطقة المحيطة به وذلك وفقا للقانون الامريكي وقانون الاجراءات الجنائية المصري.

ويوجد ايضا حالات اخرى للتفتيش منها التفتيش عند حدود الدول وهو امر جائز دون اذن وهو ما يعرف بالتفتيش الجمركي وذلك بغرض من التأكد من احترام القوانين واللوائح وايضا التفتيش بغرض جدر المضبوطات والتفتيش خلال شبكة الانترنت وذلك لآنها شبكة عالمية مفتوحة يجوز الدخول اليها والاطلاع وضبط البيانات المتاحة للجمهور وذلك بدون اذن التفتيش.والله الموفق والهادي الي سواء السبيل

----------


## وسام رفعت عبدالحميد

:*التفتيش والاعتراض والتسجيل*
ونتناول فية القواعد العامة للتحقيق فى المجالان وكيفية احترام حقوق الانسان ،وهل تعاقب القوانين على تجريم الاعتراض ،وهل هناك شروط لتسجيل الاتصالات وتفتيشها
*المطلب الأول* :*القاعدة العامة لاجراءات التحقيق حرمة الحياة الخاصة للبيانات المعالجة اليا*
من المستقر علية طبقا *للقواعد التقليدية* لايجوزدخول المساكن اوتفتيشها الا بناء على اذن قضائى صادر من السلطة المختصة ،وهى سلطة التحقيق اما فى *التعاملات الالكترونية* فان مفهوم الدخول الى النظام يختلف عن الدخول الى المساكن حيث ان الأول يتم بصورة اخرى غير الصورة المعتادة،وذالك عن طرق تشغيل الجهاز عن قرب او عن بعد
 :*ضرورة احترام حقوق الانسان فى المجال المعلوماتى*
عنيت الاتفاقات الاوربية فى مجال جرائم الانترنت بالنص على ضرورة احترام حقوق الانسان فى جرائم *(السيبر*)حيث اشارت الاتفاقية فى المادة 15 حيث اشارت الى ضمانات حقوق الانسان ،منها الضمانات القضائية ،والى وجود اسباب معقولة يستند عليها الاذن الصادر من الجهات المختصة بالتفتيش او التصنت
 :*تجريم اعتراض الاتصالات الالكترونية*
تعاقب كثيرا من التشريعات المقارنة على اعتراض الاتصالات السلكية واللاسلكية وذالك دون اذن من السلطات المختصة
قانون العقوبات المصرى
نصت المادة 309 من القانون "يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتقل عن سنة كل من اعتدى على حرمة الحياة الخاصة للمواطن وذالك بأن ارتكب احد الأفعال الأتية فى غير الأحوال المصرح بها قانونا او بغير رضاء المجنى علية
(1)استرق السمع اوسجل اونقل عن طريق جهازمن الأجهزةايا كان نوعةمحادثات جرت فى مكان خاص اوعن طريق التليفون
(2)التقط اونقل بجهازمن الأجهزةايا كان نوعةصورة شخص فى مكان خاص
 : *شروط تسجيل الاتصالات الالكترونية فى القانون الأمريكى والتشريعان المقارنة*
يشترط المشرع الأمريكى لكى يتم تسجيل الاتصالات الالكترونية ، يلزم صدور اذن من القاضى المختص وذالك بناء على طلب النيابة العامةهذا وقد حدد *القانون الأمريكى* الجرائم التى يجوز فيها استصدار اذن بتسجيل الاتصالات وهى الجرائم المعاقب عليهابعقوبة الاعدام ،او بالحبس لمدة تزيد عن سنة
أما فى *التشريعات المقارنة* :فأقرت تسجيل المحادثات التليفونية ووضعها تحت المراقبة وذالك بناء على اذن من السلطة المختصة
كما اجازت المحكمة الأوربية لحقوق الانسان هذا الاجراء تطبيقا لنص المادة (8) من الاتفاقية مادام انة يحاط بالضمانات القانونية
 : *التفتيش لضبط المعلومات*
أجازت التشريعات الحديثة تفتيش الأجهزة الالكترونية لظبط المعلومات المتواجدة فيها ىوالتى تفيد فى كشف الحقيقة
وقد أكد على ذالك المجلس الأوروبى فى التوصية رقم (13)
*كما صرحت الاتفاقية الأوربية* لجرائم السيبر بحق الدول الأعضاء فى تفتيش أجهزة الكمبيوتر وتلزم كل الدول الأعضاء ان تسن فى قوانينها ما هو ضرورى لتمكين السلطات المختصة ان تقوم بالتفتيشوالدخول الى نظام الكمبيوتر ،والوسائط المخزنة فية
 :*القواعد التى تنظم التفتيش والاعتراض والتسجيل فى مجال المعاملات الالكترونية*
ونبين فيها الاذن بالتفتيش وشروطة ،والسلطة المختصة باصدارة ،وهل يجوز التفتيش بدون اذن ،وما هى استثناءاتة ،وكيف يتم الضبط فى المجال المعلوماتى
 :*شروط اذن التفتيش*
1- ان تكون الجريمة محل التفتيش من الجرائم الخطيرة
2- أن يكون الاذن صادر بناء على تحريات جدية
3- أن يكون الاذن محدد
 : *ماهى السلطة المختصة باصدار اذن التفتيش*
تقضى القواعد العامة فى كثير من الدول انة من الضرورى توافر الاختصاص للجهة القضائية التى تقوم باصدار اذن التفتيش ،كما نص قانون الاجراءات الجنائية الأمريكى الفيدرالى على الاختصاص باصدار الاذن يؤول الى الجهة القضائية فى الدائرة الفيدرالية التى يتواجد بها محل التفتيش
وقد يصدر اذن التفتيش لضبط بينات معينة كانت مسجلة فى جهاز مكعين يقع فى دائرة الجهازفان هذا التفتيش صحيحا حتى ولو قام المتهم او المراد تفتيشة بنقل هذة المعلومات فى جهاز أخر فى دائرة اخرة للاختصاص ويعد هذا تطبيقا لما هو مقرر من جواز تفتيش الشبكة التى يرتبط بها جهاز المتهم
:*تفتيش النظام بدون اذن*
السؤال الذى يطرح نفسة هل يحق لمامور الضبط ان يقوم بتفتيش الأجهزة بدون الحصول على اذن ؟وهل تخضع الأجهزة لحرمة الحياة الخاصة كالمنازل
 :*هل يجوز تفتيش النظام بدون اذن*
*القاعدة* : اذا قام مأمور الضبط لقضائى بتفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر دون أن يحصل على اذن مسبقا فان ماقام بة يكون باطلا،ولا يترتب علية اى اثروتبطل معة جميع الاجراءات باستثناء حالة التلبس
مقتضى ذالك ان للفرد حرمة خاصة بحيث لايجوز التعدى علية ولقد نص على ذالك جميع الدساتير فى العالم اجمع
 : *الاستثناءات الواردة على قاعدة التفتيش بدون اذن*
1-عدم مخالفة التفتيش للتوقع المعقول للحياة الخاصة
2-حالة الرضا بالتفتيش
3-التفتيش على اثر الضبط الصحيح
4-حالة التلبس
5-التفتيش فى حالة جرد الأشياء المضبوطة
6-تفتيش الجمارك
7-تفتيش شبكة الانترنت
8-حالة الضرورة
*:الضبط فى مجال التعاملات الالكترونية*
يختلف الضبط فى الجرائم المعلوماتية عن الضبط فى الجرائم العادية من حيث المحل وذالك لأن الجرائم المعلوماتية ترد على اشياء ذات طبيعة معنوية وهى بطبيعتها اشياء لايمكن ادراكها بالحواس او انها غير ملموسة ،ومن الممكن ان ينخذ الضبط صورة نسخ المعلومات الموجودة بالكمبيوترفاذا ماتمت هذة العملية وتم وضعها فى اسطوانة فمن الممكن ضبطهابحيث اصبحت فى هذة الحالة مادية ملموسة
،ويتعين المحافظة على سرية الأشياء المضبوطة طبقا للاتفاقيات الأوربية والتوصيات الصادرة فى هذا الشأن،ويجب على مامورى الضبط تحريز البيانات محل الضبطفى احراز مختومة بالشمع الأحمر
المبحث الثالث :ماالحكم لو كانت البيانات المسجلة مشفرة
عالجت بعض التشريعات البيانات المشفرة وكيفية التعامل معها،وقد تناول القانون الفرنسى الاجابة على التساؤل"لرئيس النيابة او لسلطة التحقيق او للمحكمة المختصة أن يعينوا شخصا طبيعيا او معنويا للقيام بهذة العملية اذا كان ذالك ضروريا، ويجب ان يكون هذا الخبير محايداوهذا شرط افترضة المشرع الفرنسى
:*هل يلتزم الشاهد بالتعاون مع سلطة التحقيق*
تقضى القواعد العامة ان الشاهد يلتزم بالافضاء الى مايعلمة بخصوص الجريمة والفاعلين والادلاء بكل مايفيدفى كشف الحقيقة ،ومن الممكن ان يتعاون الشاهدمع سلطة التحقيق كأن يقوم مثلا بعمليات معينة اذا كان من المتخصصين

----------


## محمود عبدالعزيز السيد

* (**القاعدة العامة " حرمة الحياه الخاصة للبيانات المعالجة اليآ)*


من الثابت انه لايجوز دخول المنازل بدون اذن من سلطة التحقيق مسبب ومحدد ونلاحظ ان البيانات الموجودة فى الحاسب الالى تتشابه فى حالات مع حالة دخول المنزل وتفتيشة وتختلف فى انه يمكن الدخول للبيانات او للنظام قد يكون عن بعد اما المنازل لابد ان تكون عن قرب طبعا .
ايضا بالنسبة للتنصت على الاحاديث الدائرة فى المنزل يكون عن وضع جهاز داخل او بقرب النوافذ  اما اعتراض الاتصالات الالكترونية يكون عن بعد باستخدام برامج ومعدات حديثة مثلا فى مجال الاتصالات اللاسلكية .وبناء على ذلك فان هذه الافعال غير مشروعة لتعرضها بالاعتداء على حرمة الحياه الخاصة للبيانات المعالجة اليا بمعنى ان المشرع يحمى هذه البيانات كما يحمى المنزل برمتة .
ويترتب على ذلك أنة يستبعد أى دليل نتج عن هذا العمل الغير مشروع ويجب استبعادة ولا يعول عليه .
ونادت الدول بهذا الحق فى الاتفاقية الاوروبية لحقوق الانسان بضرورة احترام حقوق الانسان فى مجال التعاملات الالكترونية وايضا تطلبت سلطة محايدة وان يوجد اسباب معقولة تبرر الاجراءات الجنائية كتفتيش البيانات أو اعتراض الاتصالات وان يكون النطاق الزمنى لها محدد احتراما للحريات .
*(اجراء مراقبة المكالمات التليفونية مقارنة باعتراض الاتصالات الالكترونية)* 
بمقتضى نص المادة 309 عقوبات مصرى يعاقب بالحبس من ارتكب بدون رضاء المجنى علية
استراق السمع او تسجيل محادثات تمت فى مكان خاص او بالتليفون , من التقط صورة شخص فى مكان خاص , ويكون الرضاء مفترض اذا حدثت امام الحاضرين فى الاجتماع , يتبين ان هذا النص يخص محادثات شفوية فلا يسرى هذا النص على المحادثات الالكترونية التى تتم بالحاسب لانها ليست بتليفون , حتى لو استعمال الانترنت كان باستخدام خط ارضى ايضا قد تتم عن طريق شات جماعى فياخذ حكم المكان العام , علما بان 309 تشترط مكان خاص .
لذلك كان يجب النص بخصوصية على تجريم هذه الافعال وهذا ما فعلة القانون الجنائى الفيدرالى الامريكى , فجرم اعتراض المراسلات الالكترونية أو الاتصالات السلكية او الشفوية بل يعاقب من افشى محتوى اتصال الكترونى . والاتصالات السلكية هى نقل للكلمات المنطوقة كليا او جزئيا باسلاك بين نقطة الاتصال ونقطة الاستقبال .
وفى مجال ضبط الرسائل البريدية والمحادثات الهاتفية فى مصر يشترط طبقا للمادة 95 اجراءات ان تكون الجريمة جناية او جنحة معاقب عليها بالحبس لمدة اكثر من 3 شهور .
نخلص من ذلك ان الاختلاف فى هذا الاجراء يمكن فى المحل والوسيلة اما السبب على كل حال حتى يكون الاجراء صحيح فيلزم اخذ اذن السلطة المختصة وهى اما قاضى التحقيق او الجزئى بناء على طلب النيابة العامة المحققة فى الدعوى م 206 اجراءات.
* ( التفتيش باذن*)
*(شروط التفتيش فى المواد الالكترونية**)* 
1- تشترط بعض الدول مثل فنلندا ان يكون جريمة معاقب عليها بحبس لاكثر من 6 شهور هذا فى التفيش بوجه عام ويختلف عن ذلك بالنسبة للجرائم الالكترونية ..
2- ايضا تشترط جدية التحريات السابقة على اصدار اذن التفتيش وفى مجال الجرائم الالكترونية نجد صعوبة فى اجراء التحريات وهذا يوضح مدى الاختلاف بين اجراءات التحقيق فى الجرائم العادية والجرائم الالكترونية . وتكون الدلائل كافية عندما نكشف ان جريمة نشر صور جنسية مثلا مرتبطة ب ip و mac add خاصين بحساب عميل لدى شركة نقل البيانات .
3-شرط التحديد لمحل الاذن
القاعدة العامة ان تفتيش المنزل مثلا يشمل تفتيش كل محتوياتة الملحقة به ولكن الامر يختلف نسبيآ فى مجال الحاسب فان تفتيش الحاسب احيانا يشمل تفتيش السى ديهات والهاردات المنفصلة عنه طالما كانت موجودة بالقرب منه لعل ان يكون فصلها قبل دخول رجل الضبط وتكون هى التى به ادلة الجريمة ايضا غالبا ما تحتاج الى خبير لكى يفتشها يعمل بمجال الحاسب فان مامور الضبط رجل شرطى فى الاغلب لا يفقه شئ فى مجال الحاسب والانترنت . وهذا اهم اختلاف فى تفتيش الاماكن العادية التى لا تحتاج الى كل هذه الخبرة . وهذا يدعونا الى القول بانة توجد صعوبة فى تحديد محل الاذن لوجود ملايين الملفات على جهاز الحاسب .
اما فى اعتراض الاتصال فان وضع جهاز ما تحت المراقبة يستلزم بالضرورة وضع جهاز اخر تحت المراقبة حتى ولو لم يتم تحديدة كمجنى عليه يطلب وضع جهازة تحت المراقبة لتلقية رسائل تشكل اهانة مثلا فيسلزم وضع جهاز السيرفر تحت المراقبة لمعرفة مصدر الاى بى صاحب الجريمة . ولاكن ننوه انه فى اعتراض الاتصال يلزم اذن القاضى الجزئى عكس التفتيش يكفيه اذن نيابة .
اما فى التفتيش العادى للاماكن والافراد فلا نجد صعوبة فى ذلك لانها اسهل بكثير عن التعقيدات التى تواجه مأمور الضبط سواء كانت من الناحية المادية او الفنية او القانونية – لاننا نعلم ان اغلب القوانين وخاصة دول العالم الثالث لا تعرف ماهية جرائم المعلوماتيه .
4- ايضا يوجد اختلاف بالنسبة لتحديد المصدر المكانى للاذن فتفتيش منزل من السهل الرجوع لنيابة المكان الموجود به المنزل أما تفتيش معلومة نجد صعوبة ما اذا كانت هذه المعلومة ثابتة فى جهاز او منقولة من خلال شبكة ولكن اذا تعلق الامر بالحالة الاولى فلا صعوبة فى ذلك اما فى الحالة الثانية فيكفى اختصاص دائرة احدى اجهزة الشبكة لاستصدار الاذن فجميعها مختص .
5- ايضا فى تمام التفتيش نرى هناك اختلاف – فعندما نجد مامور الضبط يفتش منزل فلا صعوبة عندما يرى اقفال فقد سمح القانون له باستعمال القوة ولاكن الامر يختلف فى مجال الحاسب الالى الامر يتعلق بقفل معنوى باس وورد – فلا مجال للقوة البدنية وبالتالى لمأمور الضبط ان يضبط الحاسب حتى يعرضة على خبير وليكن من اعضاء  
* فى التفتيش العادى للامكان اذا ترتب عليه عرضا وجود جريمة اخرى كمن يبحث عن مخدرات وجد سلاح فاستمر بالبحث عن طلقاتة فانه تقوم  جريمة اخرى – أما فى مجال الحاسب فمأمور الضبط الذى صدر له اذن بضبط معلومات متعلقة بجريمة نصب على الالة ولكن وجد صور جنسية لاطفال على الحاسب فاستمر بالبحث رغم ذلك فلا تقوم جريمة اخرى بل الدليل يعتبر باطل لتعدية محل الاذن وهذا طبقا للقانون الامريكى على خلاف القانون المصرى م 34 اجراءات.
*(التفتيش بدون اذن)* 
*(تقيدا بحرمة الحياه الخاصة**)* 
لايجوز تفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر بدون اذن الافى احوال بالضرورة تختلف عن التفيتش العادى للاماكن :-
1- التفتيش لا يخالف التوقع المعقول للحياه الخاصة اى ان الشخص لا يرد الى ذهنة على شئ ان لهذا الشئ حرمة للحياه الخاصة . وتعتبر الحالات الاتية متوافر فيها الحق فى التوقع بحرمة الحياه الخاصة
أ-الاشياء المغلقة الموجودة فى المنزل – المحدثات التى تتم فى كابينة تليفون مغلقة – صناديق مغلقة لايمكن رؤية ما بداخلها ويلحق بها اجهزة الحاسب لكونها صندوق مغلق .
وحالات لايجوز للشخص ان يتوقع ان له حرمة حياه خاصة عليها – كجهاز حاسب متاح للعامة استخدامة فان تفتيشة بدون اذن يعتبر صحيح
سى دى ملقى فى الشارع وتم ضبطة وايجاد صور جنسية للاطفال فيعتبر التفتيش صحيحا بدون اذن .
وهنا يتبين اختلاف التفتيش فى مجال الجرائم الالكترونية فان التفتيش العادى للاماكن لا يحتاج لمثل هذه المعاناه والتوقع وغيرة .
2- الرضاء بالتفتيش اذا ارتضى صاحب الحاسب بتفتيشة بارادة حرة واعية فانة يسال عن ما يتم ضبطة من ادلة ويعتد بها ويوافق الشخص اما عن تفتيش جزء محدد من الحاسب او الحاسب جملة . مع العلم انه لو اخبر رجال الضبط صاحب الجهاز انهم يبحثون عن ادلة جريمة مخدرات ووجدوا صور جنسية فلا يعتد بالرضاء لانه وافق على جريمة معينة .
الرضاء ايضا كام يصدر من صاحبة قد يصدر من مدير النظام نفسة باعتبارة المدير الفنى وبالتالى لهم الكشف عن الجرائم بدون اذن قضائى . وهنا بالمقارنة بالتفتيش العادى للاماكن لا نجد مثل هذه الامور المعقدة .
3- التفتيش بناء على حالة الضرورة قد يرى رجل الضبط القضائى المتهم يمحو الجريمة من الحاسب التى يجرى التحرى عنها فاذا انتظر حتى صدور الاذن فلا جدوى منه وبالتالى من الافضل تفتيش الحاسب اثناء ذلك بدون اذن  وبالنسبة لتفتيش الاماكن العادية لانجد مجال لهذا الامر فلابد اذن من النيابة على كل حال وهذا هو الاختلاف – ولكن نجد ذلك اقرب لتفتيش الاشخاص فى حالة طارئة مثلا دكتور العمليات الذى يفتش ملابس المريض المصاب بحادث تبين بسروالة مخدرات يحملها . ولكن لايزال الاختلاف موجود فتفتيش الاشخاص يختلف عن تفتيش الحاسب..
4-التفتيش بناء على حالة التلبس
يظهر الاختلاف بوضو ح هنا – لايجوز تفتيش الاماكن حتى لو وجدت حالة تلبس وقضى قديما بعدم دستورية جواز ذلك ولابد من اذن قضائى مسبب على كل حال لدخول المكان واجراء اللازم ومع تحريات جديه لاغنى عنها . اما فى مجال الحاسب الالى قد نجد فى سيبر رجل الضبط يتفقد حالة الامن وجد من يشاهد صور جنسية فتقوم بها حالة التلبس دون اذن قضائى .
5- التفتيش بناء على قبض عندما يصدر امر بالقبض على متهم مثلا فى جريمة سرقة فان من الجائز تفتيشة وتفيش الحاسب المحمول الذى فى حوزتة
6- بالنسبة لاجهزة العمل الخاص والعام
فانة يشترط الحصول على اذن لتفتيش اماكن القطاع الخاص او رضاء رب العمل وكذلك بالنسبة للقطاع العام يكفى موافقة الرئيس الادراى للمكتب المراد تفتيشة والمكتب المشترك بين موظفين لهم الحق ايضا فى تفتيشة لانهم شركاء فيه .
7-الاتصالات الداخلية للعمل طبقا للقانون الامريكى لرب العمل ان يراقبوا العاملين لديهم من خلال السويتشات التليفونية لمتابعة سير العمل والتاكد من كفاءة العاملين .
8- اكتشاف دليل جنائى بطريق العرض يعترف القانون الامريكى لمزودى الخدمات فى مجال الاتصالات الالكترونية ان يقوموا بالابلاغ عن محتوى اتصال يشكل جريمة جنائية كوجود صور جنسية للاطفال على الانترنت وامكانية نسبتها للفاعل .
9- المواد المتاحة للعامة القانون الامريكى يتيح للافراد تسجيل المحادثات بطريق التليفون او الحاسب طالما كانت متاحة لجميع الافراد وبالتالى دخول رجل الضبط ومشاهدة للجريمة يعتبر صحيحا ويقوم به حالة التلبس .
10- التفتيش بغرض الجرد فلرجل الضبط القضائى ان يقوم بجرد المضبوطات ولو تبين وجود جريمة له ان يقوم بالاجراءات التى ترتبها حالة التلبس ولكن يوجد صعوبة اذا طبقنا ذلك على ديسكات مضبوطة تتمتع بحرمة الحياه الخاصة وليس لها علاقة بالجريمة الخاصة بالجرد وهذا من بين الاختلافات الموجودة بين تفتيش الامكان والاشخاص وبين تفتيش الحاسب والمعلومات .
11- التفتيش الذى يتم فى الجمارك فان دخول شخص البلاد حامل لاب توب او سى ديهات للبلاد يجوز للمختص تفتيشة للتاكد من تطابق الامر للقوانين واللوائح السارية فى البلاد .
12- تفتيش الانترنت هى شبكة عامة لا يتم الدخول منها للاجهزة الخاصة غالبا الا عن طريق كلمات مرور ولاكن فى غير ذلك من مواقع فهى عامة لا تتعلق بحرمة الحياه الخاصة ويجوز تفتيشها بغير اذن قضائى .
*( الحدود الواردة على التفتيش فى المواد الالكترونية)*
اولا :حماية البيانات المتعلقة بالحياه الخاصة للافراد تحتوى الاجهزة على بيانات تتعلق بالحالة الاجتماعية والدينية والسياسية للفرد فان تفتيشها يخضع لقواعد خاصة فى بعض القوانين المقارنة حماية لهذه البيانات فاذا كانت تتعلق بشخص غير المتهم فان المحقق يحذفها ويخطر المتهم بذلك .
ثانيا :- حماية البيانات التى لدى الجهات القضائية تنظم القوانين كيفية الاطلاع وحذف بيانات الخصوم والشهود فى الدعاوى حماية لاسرار المهنة .
ثالثا :- حماية البيانات الخاصة بالمتهمين او الموكلين لدى المحامى المدافع فالتشريعات المقارنة تنظم كيفية تفتيش هذه البيانات لما تتضمنة من اسرار خطيرة . وتعطى لها ضمانات
فينص فى ذلك المشرع المصرى فى قانون المحاماه على انه "لايجوز التحقيق مع محام او تفتيش مكتبة الا بمعرفة احد اعضاء النيابة العامة ويجب على النيابة العامة أن تخطر مجلس النقابة الفرعية قبل البدء فى التحقيق بوقت مناسب ".
*(الضبط فى مجال التعاملات الالكترونية**)* 
محل الضبط فى الجرائم المعلوماتية هو معلومات وبيانات على خلاف الضبط فى الجرائم العادية كالسرقة والاشياء المادية المسروقة وقد سمح القانون الامريكى ضبط المعلومات كمعرفة تليفون شخص الذى قام بالاتصال فى وقت معين وايضا ايميل الشخص الذى ارسل رسالة .
اما ضبط الهارد وير المكون للحاسب فيمكن ضبطها عندماتشكل هذه الاجزاء وسيلة لارتكاب الجريمة او دليلا يفيد فى كشف الجريمة كان يكون جهاز تم تهربية من خارج البلاد دون دفع الجمارك المستحقة عليه او تم ارسال صور جنسية. ويجب المحافظة على سرية البيانات المضبوطة لانها قد تكون سرية مثل علاقة المحامى بموكلية والطبيب بمرضاه. تحرير البيانات المضبوطة بعد تفتيش النظام واخذ نسخ من البيانات المطلوبة يتم تحرير محضر جرد ويتم تحريز هذه البيانات فى ديسكات مثلا ويتم ختمها بالشمع لعدم امكانية العبث بها وهذا ما نصت عليه الاتفاقية الاوروبية – على الدول الاعضاء ان تتخذ ما تراه مناسبا للحفاظ على المعلومات على وجه الاستعجال اذا كان يخشى فقدانها او العبث بها .
** فك شفره الرسائل الالكترونية* *
عندما تكون البيانات اللازمة لسير التحقيق فان النيابة العامة او لقاض التحقيق ان يأمر بتعيين خبير فى مجال الحاسب الالى ويجب ان يكون محايدا بين سلطة الاتهام والمتهم ويقوم بعملة دون اى تقصير للوصول للحقيقة وفى بعض الدول يتم تعيين جهات خاصة مسبقا فى مجال جرائم المعلومات ومنهم المحققين الشرعيين فى جرائم المعلومات هم اشخاص مدنين وليسوا عسكريين ولكن يتم تدريبهم باحدث وسائل الاختراق ووسائل الكشف عن الجرائم وفك التشفيرات واسترجاع البيانات التى تم حذفها من وسائط التخزين المختلفة . وغالبا منهم ما يستخدم خبرتة فى الشر لذلك تسمى فئة منهم بالمخترق الطيب الذى يتعلم ليساعد رجال الضبط القضائى على كشف الحقيقة.......... 
**هل يلتزم الشاهد بالتعاون مع سلطة التحقيق**
تقضى القواعد العامة ان الشاهد يلتزم بالافضاء الى ما يعلمة بخصوص الجريمة والفاعلين والادلاء بكل ما يفيد فى كشف الحقيقة ومن الممكن ان يتعاون الشاهد مع سلطة التحقيق

----------


## كريم المصرى

> * (**القاعدة العامة " حرمة الحياه الخاصة للبيانات المعالجة اليآ)*
> 
> 
> من الثابت انه لايجوز دخول المنازل بدون اذن من سلطة التحقيق مسبب ومحدد ونلاحظ ان البيانات الموجودة فى الحاسب الالى تتشابه فى حالات مع حالة دخول المنزل وتفتيشة وتختلف فى انه يمكن الدخول للبيانات او للنظام قد يكون عن بعد اما المنازل لابد ان تكون عن قرب طبعا .
> ايضا بالنسبة للتنصت على الاحاديث الدائرة فى المنزل يكون عن وضع جهاز داخل او بقرب النوافذ  اما اعتراض الاتصالات الالكترونية يكون عن بعد باستخدام برامج ومعدات حديثة مثلا فى مجال الاتصالات اللاسلكية .وبناء على ذلك فان هذه الافعال غير مشروعة لتعرضها بالاعتداء على حرمة الحياه الخاصة للبيانات المعالجة اليا بمعنى ان المشرع يحمى هذه البيانات كما يحمى المنزل برمتة .
> ويترتب على ذلك أنة يستبعد أى دليل نتج عن هذا العمل الغير مشروع ويجب استبعادة ولا يعول عليه .
> ونادت الدول بهذا الحق فى الاتفاقية الاوروبية لحقوق الانسان بضرورة احترام حقوق الانسان فى مجال التعاملات الالكترونية وايضا تطلبت سلطة محايدة وان يوجد اسباب معقولة تبرر الاجراءات الجنائية كتفتيش البيانات أو اعتراض الاتصالات وان يكون النطاق الزمنى لها محدد احتراما للحريات .
> *(اجراء مراقبة المكالمات التليفونية مقارنة باعتراض الاتصالات الالكترونية)* 
> بمقتضى نص المادة 309 عقوبات مصرى يعاقب بالحبس من ارتكب بدون رضاء المجنى علية
> ...


*:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

محمود عبد العزيز السيد  مرحبا 

حضرتك نسيت تشيل كلمة mac add   &  ip 

عشان الدكتورة متخدش بالها ان دى اجابتى انا بالضبط مائة بالمائة - كدة بقى زى اجابتى بنسبة 99.9 %

مش عارف من حقى اعترض ولا لا .. 

لاكنى عملت برنت سكرين لاجابتك وحفظتها على الكمبيوتر حتى لا تتمكن من التعديل للاجابة بعد ما ترى شكواى هذه وتطمث الادلة....

عامة الكلام للدكتورة فى النهاية  ...

مع تحياتى لك 
صاحب الاجابة*  :Poster Spam:

----------


## السيدغنيمى توفيق ابراهيم

البداية اشكر الزميل الفاضل/كريم المصرى........................ولكن ياصديقى لقد اخطأت بذكر ان زميلك   الا ستاذ/................... قد نقل الاجابة الخاصة بك على المنتدى .............واعلم جيدا ان هذا الامر يغضبك ........ولكن  الهدف الرئيسى من السؤال  هو التقييم لهذا الباب وضرورة الاطلاع علية والتشجيع على القراءة لة............. ولا تنسى ان الاجابة علية من خلاال نظام open  book .................فهذا الامر حدث معى بأقتباس  اجابتى  وراجع ذالك...............ولم اغضب ولم اجرح احد من الزملاء على المنتدى والجميع يشاهد الامر.............فكان يمكنك الاتصال بة.............او اعلام  الدكتورة فقط   والامر متروك لتقديرها الشخصى والعلمى من الهدف من السؤال.........................اما انت يا ياحودة   انا مكسوف ليك سلف بس لما اشوفك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## كريم المصرى

ههههههههههههههههههههه اة يعنى طلعتوا صحاب وبتدافع عنه ماشى يا استاذ يا سيد بس تتعد الاراء الوصفيه للفعل ويبقى الفعل على وصفة الاصيل حسب القواعد العامة وهو الاعتماد على النفس فى الحل اذا بمقتضى هذه القاعدة تعد يد الاستاذ محمود عارضة على هذه المعلومات . هذا رأيى انا وأولا وأخيرا الرأى للدكتورة كما قلت اولا وكما أنت قلت ثانيا .

ثانيا ما المقصود بكلمة كتاب مفتوح :-

كتاب مفتوح للعين والذهن فقط تحفظ منه ما تشاء وتكتب الايدى بما يختلف عن ما رأته العين فى زمن مختلف ولو بلحظات  .
لاكن فى حالتنا هذه العين لم ترى والذهن لم يفكر بل اليد من فعلت (كوبى وباست) وهذا لا يدخل فى مفهوم الكتاب المفتوح  :Smile:  . 

تحياتى لك ايها الزميل الفاضل  :Smile:  

انا الان لست غاضب  :Smile:

----------


## احمد ابراهيم فرج فرج

الخصائص التى تميز التفتيش والاعتراض والتسجيل فى مجال التعاملات الالكترونيه:​
القاعده : حرمه الحياه الخاصه للبيانات المعالجه اليا:
المستقر عليه انه لا يجوز دخول المساكن بغير سبق الحصول على اذن من سلطة التحقيق وكذلك الدخول الى البيانات الموجوده داخل النظام بيد ان مفهوم الدخول الى النظام يختلف عن الدخول الى المساكن؛ فالدخول الى النظام يتم عن طريق تشيغيل الجهاز عن قرب او بعد او الدخول الى البيانات الموجوده فى جهاز يعمل بالفعل،وذلك باستعمال برنامج خاص بذلك وقضى بذلك بالولايات المتحدة  الامريكية مقيما التماثل بين الاقتحام المادى للمنازل والاقتحام المعنوى للمعلومات.
ضروره احترام حقوق الانسان فى مجال الاجراءات الجنائيه عن الجرائم الالكترونيه:
عنيت الاتفاقية الاروبيه فى مجال جرائم الانترنت بالنص على ضروره احترام حقوق الانسان فى مجال الاجراءات الجنائيه التى تتخذ عند وقوع جريمه من جرائم السيبر (الانترنت)ونصت على ذلط صراحة المادة15 من تلك الاتفاقية ،وخصت بلاشارة من بين ضمانات حقوق الانسان الى الضمانة القضائية  .تجريم اعتراض الاتصالات الالكترونيه :
تعاقب الكثير من التشريعات المقارنه على اعتراض الاتصالات السلكيه واللاسلكيه الخاصه دون اذن بإعتبار ان ذلك يتضم انتهاكا لحرمة الحياة الخاصة ويعاقب القانون المصرى طبقا لنص المادة 309 مكررا عقوبات مصرى بالحبس مده لاتقل عن سنه " كل من اعتدى على حرمه الحياه الخاصه للمواطن وذلك بان ارتكب احد الافعال الاتيه او بغير رضاء المجنى عليه :
أـ استرق السمع او سجل او نقل عن طريق جهاز نوع المحادثه فى مكان خاص
ب ـ التقط او نقل بجهاز من الاجهزه صوره شخص فى مكان خاص
ويحكم فى جميع الاحوال بمصادره الاجهزه وغيرها مما استخدم فى ارتكاب الجريمه ومحو التسجيلات المتحصله عن الجريمه او اعدامها .
ويلاحظ ان النص المصرى يخص المحادثات الشفويه فى المكان الخاص او التليفون   الا ان هناك تشريعات تذهب على خلاف ذلك.
شروط تسجيل الاتصالات الالكترونية وفقا للقانون الامريكى:
صدور اذن من القاضى المختص وذلك بناء على طلب من احد اعضاء النيابه ممن حددهم القانون الامريكى بالموافقة على طلب تسجيل المحادثات الالكترونية الذى يقدمه احد رجال الضبط القضائى يعد شرطا لازما كى يعد التسجيل صحيحا في مواجة القانون، وحدد القانون الامريكى الجرائم التى يجوز استصدار اذن بتسجيل الاتصالات ومن اهمها الجرائم المعاقب عليها بلاعدام او الحبس مدة تزيد على سنه
 عدم جواز اعتراض الاتصالات الالكترونيه بين المدافع والمتهم:
هناك تفرقة بين ما اذا كان دور المدافع 1/بصفته مدافعا  2/بصفته مشتركا في الجريمة
الاصل فى الاولى انه لايجوز تفتيش كمبيوتر المدافع عن المتهم لضبط ملفات خاصة بخلاف الحالة الثانية التى يعد فيها متهما.
الخصائص التى تميز تفتيش البريد الالكترونى :
يتمتع صاحب البريد الالكترونى بالحق فى حرمه الحياه الخاصه بالنسبه للمعلومات المتواجده داخل البريد الالكترونى بجهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص به
ويماثل القضاء بين مراسلات البريد الالكترونى والمراسلات التى تتم عن طريق البريد العادى فكلاهما يتمتعان بالحق فى الخصوصيه.
وبناءا عليه لايجوز التداخل للاطلاع على البريد الالكتونى دون اذن صاحبه مالم يصدر اذن قضائى بذلك .

المقارنه بين الخطاب الورقى والمحادثات الالكترونيه فيما يتعلق بحرمه الحياه الخاصه :
اذا ارسل شخص الى اخر خطابا فهذا الخطاب يصبح ملكا للمرسل اليه من وقت تسليمه الى مصلحه البريد  ومن باب اولى عند وصوله الى المرسل اليه ويختلف الامرفى حاله المحادثه التليفونيه حيث تجرى المحادثه فى شكل مباشر بين المتحدثين فليس هناك مرسل ومرسل اليه بل تفاعل فى الحديث بين الطرفين فالامر يتعلق بالمحادثه وليس بالمراسله ولا يجوز الاعتداء على حرمتها الا بموافقه الطرفين.

مدى التماثل بين الرسائل الالكترونيه والرسائل البريديه من ناحيه النظام القانونى للتفتيش :
الحقيقة ان الاثنين يقتربان من عده اوجه:
1 ـ كل منهما يستخدم صندوق بريد خاص 2ـ مرور مده بين ارسال واستقبال رساله فى الحالتين 3ـ كل منهما يشكل اتصال مكتوب بين طرفين 4 ـ يتفقان عندما يتم ارسال رساله لايمكن للمرسل ان يستردها مره اخرى 5_امكانية ارسال رسائل من اشخاص غير مرغوب فيهم
واوجه الاختلاف بينهما:
أـ هناك وسيط يتمثل فى وجود طرف ثالث (اى انسان ) بين المرسل والمرسل اليه فى الرسائل البريديه وهو لايتوافر بالنسبه للرسائل الالكترونيه
ب ـ الرسائل البريديه تتميز يالسريه بشكل اكبر من الرسائل الالكترونيه

مدى التماثل بين المحادثات الالكترونيه والمكالمات الهاتفيه :
هناك اوجه للتقارب بين المحادثات الالكترونيه والمكالمات الهاتفيه فيما يلى .
أـ يعتمد كل منهما على خط تليفون
ب ـ يتم الاتصال فى كل منهما مباشره بدون حاجه الى وسيط بينهما
ج ـ يحدث تبادل لمحادثات الالكترونيه والمكالمات الهاتفيه دون فاصل ذمنى
ويتجه الفقه فى غياب النصوص الصريحة او الاحكام القضائية الى اعمال القواعدالمتعلقه بالاختصاص فى موضوع تفتيش وضبط ومراقبة الاتصالات الهاتفية لكى تسرى فى مجال  الاصالات الكترونية .
وعلى المشرع ان يتدخل لسن قوانين لتنظيم الوضع القانونى للمحادثات الالكترونيه وذلك لطبيعتها الخاصه

                              ييز بين مراقبه وتسجيل المحادثات                                 ما يميز تسجيل المحادثات التلفونيه عن تسجيل المحادثات الالكترونيةان تسجيل المحادثات التليفونية يخضع لبعض القواعد المختلفة عن قواعد التفتيش فى المساكن ومما يميز تسجيل المحادثات التليفونية عن تفتيش اجهزة الكمبيوتر  انه يمكن تتبع المعلومات وصولا الى الاجهزه الخادمه حيث يتم تخزين تلك المعلومات واعتراض المحادثات الالكترونيه او تفتيش اجهزه الكمبيوتر يمكن ان يتم عن بعد وهو يختلف عن تسجيل المحادثات التليفونيه فى الوضع المعتاد.

جواز التفتيش لضبط المعلومات :
اصبحت التشريعات الحديثه تجيز تفتيش الاجهزه الالكترونيه لضبط المعلومات المتواجده فيها والتى تفيد فى كشف الحقيقه.وتفرضالطبيعه المعنويهللمعلومات قواعد خاصة للتفتيش لكى تتماشى مع تلك الطبيعة.

اختلاف تفتيش وضبط المعلومات المخذنه عن الاتصالات المباشره :
يختلف تفتيش وضبط المعلومات المخزنة عن اعتراض الاتصالات المباشرة فالاتصالات المباشره يتم اعتراضهما ووضعها تحت التصنت وتسجيلها وهو لا يتوافر فى حاله المعلومات التى تم تخزينها بالفعل وتسجيل المحادثات تحتاج الى صرامه تتمثل فى صدور اذن من القاضى

التزام مزودى الخدمات بالتعاون مع المحقق :
تتجه التشريعات المقارنه الى الزام مزودى الخدمات بالتعاون مع المحقق بالاضافه الى التزامهم بالتعاون مع رجال الضبط القضائى.
ومن التشريعات التى تسمح للمحكمة باصدار مثل هذا الامر القانون الامريكى

التعاون الدولى فى مجال تفتيش اجهزه الكمبيوتر :
يقع على الدول واجب التعاون فيما بينهم لمكافحه الجرائم التى تقع عن طريق الانترنت وذلك لوجود عقبات كثيره منها صعوبه تحديد هويه مرتكبى هذا النوع من الجرائم وايضاصعوبة اثبات تلك الجرائم ونسبتها الى مرتكبها ولتحقيق هذا الامر تدعو بعض التشريعات المقارنة الى التعاون الدولى في مجال تفتيش اجهزة الكمبيوتر .
 صعوبات تتعلق بالتعاون الدولى فى مجال تحقيق الجرائم الالكترونيه :
تتفق الاتفاقيات الدوليه على ضروره التعاون القضائى بين الدول الى انه هناك صعوبات تحول دون هذا التعاون وهو عدم الاهتمام على المستوى الدولى بالكثير من جرائم الكمبيوتر ماعدا جرائم الاستغلال الجنسى للاطفال ،انتماء الدول الى انظمة قانونية مختلفة.

القواعد التى تنظم التفتيش والاعتراض والتسجيل في مجال    التعاملات الالكترونية:
                                    تفتيش النظام بناء على اذن
والمستقر عليه ان التشريعات المقارنه كالقانون الامريكى لا تجيز تفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر الا بناء على اذن وفقا للاصل العام ولا يصدر الاذن الا بعد تحريات جديه ، ومع ذلك فان هالات يجوز فيها التفتيش بدون سبق الحصول على اذن

شروط اذن التفتيش فى المواد الالكترونيه:
يلزم توافر شروط معينه لصحه التفتيش فى المواد الالكترونيه ومن هذه الشروط
1 ـ شروط خطوره الجريمه
2 ـ شرط جديه التحريات
3 ـ شرط التحديد فى الاذن
صعوبة تحديد محل التفتيش في الاذن:
هناك صعوبة خاصةفى احترام الشرط الخاص بتحديد محل التفتيش فى الاذنالصادر بذلك فى مجال تفتيش اجهزة الكمبيوتر ويرجع ذلك الى الطبيعة الخاصة بجهاز الكمبيوتر
 مجال الاذن بالتفتيش
يمكن ان يصدر الاذن بالتفتيش ليشمل جميع البيانات الشخصيه الخاصه بالمشترك والمتعاملين معه وكذلك محتويات الملفات المخزنه بما فيها التى تم تخزينها مده اقل من 180 يوما وفقا للقانون الامريكى ولا يلزم لذلك ان يسبق صدور الاذن توجيه اخطار الى المشترك .

 اقتصار صدور الاذن بالتفتيش على الكمبيوتر
غالبا مايصدر الاذن بتفتيش مشسكن المتهم او محل عمله بحيث ينصرف هذا الاذن الى كل مايتواجد فى المسكن ا وفى مقر العمل وليس هناك ما يمنع من صدور اذن بالتفتيش مقتصرا على تفتيش الكمبيوتر فقط دون بقيه اجزاء المسكن او محل العمل او شخص المتهم .
مشكله تحديد السلطه المختصه لاصدار اذن التفتيش
تقتضى القاعدة العامة فى كثير من الدول بانه من الضرورى توافر الاختصاص للجهة القضائية التى تقوم باجراء قضائى معين فالاختصاص ينعقد للجهه التى اصدرت اذن التفتيش ما دام محل التفتيش كان واقعا فى دائره تلك الجهه حتى وان تغير مكانه بعد ذلك قبل تفيذ الاذن او اجراء وانتقل الى دائره اخره

تنفيذ الاذن بالتفتيش والضبط فى مجال المعلومات:
من المبادئ المقررة انه وذلك استنادا الى ان القائ بلاذا قام رجل الضبط القضائى بتفتيش اشياء لم يحددها الاذن الصادر بالتفتيش فهذا يجعل التفتيش باطلا استنادا الى ان القائم بالتفتيش قد خالف الاذن بالتفتيش.

القواعد التى يخضع لها تنفيذ اذن التفتيش فى مجال المواد الالكترونيه:
يخضع تنفيذ الاذن فى المواد الالكترونيه لعده قواعد بعضها مستمده من القواعد العامه مع تطويعها والبعض الاخر مستمد من الطبيعه الخاصه للمواد الالكترونيه الذاتية


                           تفتيش النظام بدون اذن
الاصل :انه لايجوز تفتيش الجهاز الا بعد الحصول على اذن بذلك من الجهة المختصة ولكن ذلك الاصل يرد عليه استثناء .
القاعده :
 عدم جواز تفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر بدون اذن واى اجراء يقع باطلا 

الاستثناء:
جواز التفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر بدون اذن
تقضى القواعد العامه فى التفتيش بانه اذا توافرت حاله من الحالات التى يجوز فيها التفتيش بدون اذن فان التفتيش يكون رغم ذلك صحيح ومن هذه الاستثناءات فى مجال المعلومات فى كثير من التشريعات وخاصه القانون الامريكى مايلى :

1- التفتيش لا يخالف التوقع المعقول للحياه الخاصه
2ـ حاله الرضا
3ـ التفتيش على اثر الضبط الصحيح
4 ـ حاله الضروره
5 ـ حاله التلبس عند وجود الكمبيوتر فى خارج السكن 
6ـ التفتيش فى حاله جرد الاشياء المضبوطه
7 ـ تفتيش الجمارك
8 ـ تفتيش شبكه الانترنت

                    قواعد الضبط فى مجال التعاملات الالكترونيه

محل الضبط فى قضايا التعاملات الالكترونيه
يختلف الضبط فى الجرائم المعلوماتيه عن الضبط فى غير ذلك من الجرائم من حيث المحل وذلك ان الاول يرد على اشياء ذات طبيعه معنويه وهى البيانات ففى جريمه القتل مثلا يتم ضبط اداه الجريمه وفى جرائم المخدرات يتم ضبط المخدر نفسه ؛ بينما فى الجرائم المعلوماتيه يتخذ الضبط شكل اخذ نسخه من المعلومات الموجوده على جهاز الكمبيوتر او دعامه ماديه دون حاجه للتحفظ على النظام كله

 ضبط اجزاء الكمبيوتر
وهى عندما تكون هذه الاجزاء وسيله لارتكاب جريمه او متحصله منها او دليل يفيد فى كشف الحقيقه عن جريمه معينه

 المحافظه على البيانات السريه محل الضبط
يتعين المحافظه على سريه البيانات التى تم ضبطها وهذا ما نصت عليه الاتفاقيه الاوربيه لجرائم السيبر على انه للطرف المتعاقد ان يلزم الجهه التى صدر اليها الامربحفظ المعلومات وان تحافظ على سريه تلك المعلومات

تحريز البيانات المبرمجه
يقوم رجال الضبط القضائى بعد تفتيش النظام المعلومات واخذ نسخه من البيانات المطلوبه بتحريز هذه الديسكات المخزن عليها البيانات فى احراز مختزمه بالشمع الاحمر ؛  وذلك وفقا للشروط المنصوص عليها فى قانون الاجراءات الجنائية الفرنسى وتختلف طريقه ظبط البيانات المعالجه اليا عن ضبط الاشياء المحسوسه كالمخدرات او السلاح المستخدم فى الجريمه لذلك تجيز الاتفاقيه الاوربيه بضبط البيانات عن طريق اخذ نسخه منها

فك شفره الرسائل الالكترونيه
تعالج بعض القوانين حاله البيانات المشفره وكيفيه التعامل معها اثناء التحقيق وقد تناول القانون الفرنسى موضوع التشفير وفك الشفرة

----------


## محمد عبدالفتاح محمد حسن

*الحماية الجنائية للتعاملات الالكترونية**س1 وضح مدي اختلاف اجراءات التحقيق في مجال الجرائم الالكترونية*
تتميز اجراءات التحقيق في مجال التعاملات الالكترونية بطابع خاص وذلك لأنها تتعلق بحرمة الحياة الخاصة فهذه الاجراءات منها ما يتعلق بالتفتيش ومنها ما يتعلق بالاعتراض والتسجيل والضبط .
· فمن الخصائص التي تميز التفتيش والاعتراض والتسجيل في مجال التعاملات الالكترونية :
ان القاعدة: حرمة الحياة الخاصة البيانات المعالجة اليا
فمن المعلوم ان المساكن لا يجوز دخولها دون الحصول على اذن بذلك من سلطة التحقيق وذلك ايضا بالنسبة للدخول للبيانات الموجودة في داخل النظاموهذا الاخير يختلف عن الدخول الى المساكن. فيدخل اليه عن طريق تشغيل جهاز عن قرب او بعد او باستعمال برنامج خاص بذلك فقد قضى في امريكا ان البيانات المعالجة اليا تحمي من التداخل اليها عن بعد مثل المنازل تماما سواء كان بالخول اليها او التنصنت او غير ذلك من وسائل الدخول الالكتروني غير المشروع.
· فلذلك لابد من ضرورة احترام حقوق الانسان في مجال الاجراءات الجنائية من الجرائم الالكترونية.
فقد حرمت بعض الاتفاقيات والتشريعات اعتراض الاتصالات الالكترونية، السلكية منها واللاسلكية خاصة دون اذن بذلك.
فالمادة (309) عقوبات مصري على انه يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة كل من اعتدي على حرمة الحياة الخاصة للمواطن وذلك اذا:
1. استرق السمع او سجل او نقل عن طريق جهاز من الاجهزة ايا كان نوعه محاداثات جرت في مكان خاص او عن طريق التليفون.
2. التقط او نقل بجهاز من الاجهزة ايا كان نوعه صورة شخص من مكان خاص : فاذا صدرت هذه الافعال في اجتماع عام فان رضاء هؤلاء يكون مفترضا. وفي جميع الاحوال يحكم بالمصادرة لهذه الاشياء من الاجهزة وقد عرف القانون الجنائي الفيدرالي الامريكي الاتصالات السلكية بانها نقل الكلمات المنطوقة بصفة كلية او جزئية من خلال استعمال معدات لنقل الاتصالات عن طريق اسلاك او كوابل او اي وسيلة اخرة مشابهة.
وقد ادخل المشرع الفرنسي ما يسمى تسجيل المحادثات التليفونية بالطريق الاداري بمقتضى المواد من 3 – 19 من القانون الصادر 1991 
*·* *ومن اشكال المراقبة الالكترونية:*
1. استخدام وسائل فنية من خلال ما يسمى بقلم التسجيل او ما يسمى بالفخ.
2. استخدام وسائل للتنصت على محتوى الرسالة الالكترونية او المحادثة الفورية الالكترونية بوسائل للاعتراض والتنصت .
· وقد اسفر التقدم العلمي التقني عن ابتكار برامج لمكافحة ما يلجأ اليه المجرمون من تشفير رسائلهم الاجرامية وذلك باستعمال جهاز ما يقال له key logger system وتسمح تلك الوسيلة بتسجيل ضربات الجهاز على لوحة المفاتيح بعد استعمال الجهاز وبالتالي تعرف كلمة السر.
· كما ان اعتراض المحاداثات الالكترونية او تفتيش اجهزة الكمخبيوتر يمكن ان يتم عن بعد وهذا يختلف عن تسجيل المحاداثات التليفونية في الوضع المعتاد.
*·* *التفتيش لضبط المعلومات:* 
كما يجوز التفتيش لضبط المعلومات فاصبحت التشريعات الحديثة تجيز تفتيش الاجهزة الالكترونية لضبط المعلومات المتواجدة فيها، والتي تفيد في كشف الحقيقة من ذلك ان المجلس الاوروبي اكد في التوصية رقم 13 على انه يتعين مراجعة القوانين في مجال الاجراءات الجنائية للسماح باعتراض الرسائل الالكترونية وتجميع للبيانات المتعلقة بتداول المعلومات في حالة التحقيقات والمتعلقة بجريمة من الجرائم الخطيرة الماسة بسرية او سلامة الاتصالات او انظمة الكمبيوتر.
*** ومن حيث التفتيش: فقد اختلف تفتيش وضبط المعلومات المخزنة عنن اعتراض الاتصالات المباشرة اي اثناء حدوث الاتصالات. هذه الاخيرة يتم اعتراضها ووضعها تحت الت\صنت وتسجيلها الامر الذي لا يتوافق في حالة المعلومات التي يتم تخزينها بالفعل. 
وقد كرست التوصية رقم 13 الصادرة من المجلس الاوروبي هذا المعنى بنصها على انه يجب اقامة التمييز بين تفتيش المعلومات المخزنة وضبطها وبين اعتراض تلك المعلومات عند انتقالها.
*** فلابد من التزام مزودي الخدمات للتعامل مع المحقق.
فتتجه بعض التشريعات المقارنة الى الزام مزودي الخدمات بالتعاون مع المحقق بالاضافة الى التزامهم بالتعاون مع رجال الضبط القضائي. فقد فرضت الاتفاقية الاوروبية لجرائم السيبر التزاما على مزودي الخدمات بالتعاون مع جهات التحقيق، فتنص المادة (20) من القسم الخامس على ان الدول الاعضاء من حقها ان تلزم مزودي الخدمات في حدود ما تسمح به وسائل الفنية المتاحة.
· وهناك صعوبات تتعلق بالتعاون الدولي في مجال تحقيق الجرائم الالكترونية ومنها عدم الاهتمام على المستوى الدولي بالكثير من جرائم الكمبيوتر ما عدا جرائم الاستغلال الجنسي للاطفال وايضا يحول دون هذا التعاون انتماء الدول الى انظمة قانونية مختلفة فلكل دولة لها مفهومها في تحديد اركان الجريمة وفي انواع العقوبات وفي التحقيق والمحاكمة.
- والمعروف انه حتى يتم التعامل الدولي يتعيين ان يتوافر تجريم مشترك لفعل معين.
ولكي يتم ضبط الجرائم المعلوماتية نظرا لطابعها الاجرامي اصبح من الضروري عقثد اتفاقيات دولية للاعتراف بالادلة التي يتم ضبطها في دولة حتى يكون لها قوة الاثبات امام القضاء في الدولة الاخرى.
*ومن القواعد التي تنظم التفتيش والاعتراض والتسجيل في مجال التعاملات الالكترونية*v تفتيش النظام بناء على اذن.
ولكي يتم تفتيش النظام بعد الاذن بالتفتيش لابد من شروط تتوافر وهي لابد من ان تكون الجريمة خطيرة كالقانون الفنلدي وان تكون التحريات جدية ذات دلالة واضحة وان يكون الاذن محدد ومهو شرط لازم لصحة الاذن بالتفتيش
*v* *مجال الاذن بالتفتيش*
v بان يصدر اذن بتفتيش الكمبيوتر ليشمل جميع البيانات الشخصية الخاصة بالمشترك والمتعاملين معه وكذلك محتويات الملفات المخزنة بما فيها تلك المخزنة مدة اقل من 180 يوم وفقا للقانون الامريكي .
*v* *ولابد من ان يقتصر صدور اذن تفتيش على الكمبيوتر:*
فما دامت الجريمة الكترونية معلوماتية فيقتصر اذن التفتيش على جهاز الكمبيوتر او اي جهاز كمبيوتر متواجد في نفس المكان او المسكن .
ومن حيث السلطة المعترضة للتفتيش او اذن التفتيش :
ففي القانون الجنائي الفيدرالي ينص على ان الاختصاص باذن التفتيش يؤل الى الجهة القضائية في الدائرة الفيدرالية التي يتواجد فيها محل التفتيش شيئا كان او شخص .
وهناك من يقول انه اذا كانت البيانات سجلت في مكان على جهاز ما تم نقل هذا الجهاز الى مكان ما فان الجهة التي صدر منها وفيها اذن التفتيش هي التي ينعقد لها الاختصاص. فان الاذن يصلح للتنفيذ على تلك البيانات حتى وان قام المتهم بنقل تلك البيانات على ذاكرة في جهاز يقع في دائرة اختصاص اخرى مادام انها مرتبطة بالجهاز محل التفتيش بحيث يمكن الدخول اليها من هذا الجهاز.
*تنفيذ الاذن بالتفتيش* 
فمن المقرر انه اذا قام رجل الضبط القضائي بتفتيش اشياء لم يحددها الاذن الصادر بالتفتيش فان ذلك يجعل التفتيش باطلا وذلك لان القائم بالتفتيش قد خالف الاذن بالتفتيش .
وقد ادخلت بعض التشريعات مثل هولندا تنظيما لمسألة تفتيش المعلومات المتواجدة في الكمبيوتر في ذلك القانون الصادر في 1993 والذي تجيز المادة (115) منه ان يصدر اذن بتفتيش بجهاز معين ويتم ضبط المعلومات المتواجدة فيه وفي اجهزة اخرى مادامت مرتبطة بهذا الجهاز وذلك بغرض ضبط تلك المعلومات عندئذ يجوز تسجيلها كوسيلة لضبطها.
-وعلي العكس فان هناك من التشريعات المقارنه مثل بلجيكا وسويسرا ما يقضي اثر اذن التفتيش على الاجهزة الموجودة في مكان محدد دون امتدادها الى الاجهزة المرتبطة.
فمن المستقر عليه ان قواعد القانون الجنائي سواء الموضوعية منها او الاجرائية تتعلق بسيادة الدولة .
*تفتيش النظام بدون اذن*القاعدة: عدم جواز تفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر بدون اذن فحرمة الكمبيوتر من حرمة الحياة الخاصة فلا يجوز لمأمور الضبط القضائي ان يفتش جهاز الكمبيوتر الا بناء على اذن قضائي والا كان هذا الاجراء باطل.
والاستثناء جواز تفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر بدون اذن.
فالقواعد العامة في التفتيش انه اذا توافرت حالة من الحالات التي يجوز فيها تفتيش بدون اذن فان التفتيش يكون رغم ذلك صحيحا من هذه الاسثناءات في مجال المعلومات في كثير من التشريعات وبصفة خاصة القانون الامريكي ما يلي:
1. التفتيش لا يخالف التوقع المعقول للحياة الخاصة .
2. الحالة الثانية الرضاء بالتفتيش.
فتقضي القواعد العامة بان رجل الضبط القضائي لا يحتاج الى اذن بالتفتيش اذا كان صاحب المنقوا او العقار راضيا به. في ذلك تقول محكمة النقض المصرية لما كان من المقرر ان القيود الواردة على تفتيش المنازل والحماية التي احاطها بها الشارع تسقط عنها حين يكون دخولها بعد رضاء اصحابها رضاء صريحا حرا لا لبس فيه.
اذا فاذا كان حائز الجهاز موافقا على تفتيشه فانه لا يلزم صدور اذن بهذا التفتيش لكي يكون صحيحا مادام كان موافقا على هذا التفتيش.
3. وما فيها تتعلق بالحالة الثالثة : وهو التفتيش بناء على حالة الضرورة لابد لوجود اذن التفتيش ان يكون هناك حالة ضرورة وفكرة الضرورة كمسوغ لوجود اذن التفتيش امر اقره القضاء في القوانين ذات الأصل اللاتيني، ففي مصر بصحة التفتيش الذي يجريه رجل الاسعاف ما دعى لنقل مصاب فاقد الوعى وايضا حالة دخول المنازل عند طلب المساعدة لاخماد حريق او غرق او ماشابه ذلك.
4. جواز الضبط بناء على حالة التلبس.
تقر التشريعات على اختلاف توجهاتها حالة التلبس ويترتب عليها جواز التفتيش بدون سبق الحصول على اذن بذلك غير ان الاختلاف يأتي بناء على مدي جواز تفتيش المسكن بتاء على التلبس.
5. التفتيش على اثر القبض الصحيح:
فالقاعدة العامة انه كلما جاز القبض جاز التفتيش وذلك بالنسبة للفرد والمنطقة المحيطة به وذلك وفقا للقانون الامريكي وقانون الاجراءات الجنائية المصري.
v ويوجد ايضا حالات اخرى للتفتيش منها التفتيش عند حدود الدول وهو امر جائز دون اذن وهو ما يعرف بالتفتيش الجمركي وذلك بغرض من التأكد من احترام القوانين واللوائح وايضا التفتيش بغرض جدر المضبوطات والتفتيش خلال شبكة الانترنت وذلك لآنها شبكة عالمية مفتوحة يجوز الدخول اليها والاطلاع وضبط البيانات المتاحة للجمهور وذلك بدون اذن التفتيش.
v والله الموفق والهادي الي سواء السبيل

----------


## محمد عبدالفتاح محمد حسن

*الحماية الجنائية للتعاملات الالكترونية**س1 وضح مدي اختلاف اجراءات التحقيق في مجال الجرائم الالكترونية*
تتميز اجراءات التحقيق في مجال التعاملات الالكترونية بطابع خاص وذلك لأنها تتعلق بحرمة الحياة الخاصة فهذه الاجراءات منها ما يتعلق بالتفتيش ومنها ما يتعلق بالاعتراض والتسجيل والضبط .
·         فمن الخصائص التي تميز التفتيش والاعتراض والتسجيل في مجال التعاملات الالكترونية :
ان القاعدة: حرمة الحياة الخاصة البيانات المعالجة اليا
فمن المعلوم ان المساكن لا يجوز دخولها دون الحصول على اذن بذلك من سلطة التحقيق وذلك ايضا بالنسبة للدخول للبيانات الموجودة في داخل النظاموهذا الاخير يختلف عن الدخول الى المساكن. فيدخل اليه عن طريق تشغيل جهاز عن قرب او بعد او باستعمال برنامج خاص بذلك فقد قضى في امريكا ان البيانات المعالجة اليا تحمي من التداخل اليها عن بعد مثل المنازل تماما سواء كان بالخول اليها او التنصنت او غير ذلك من وسائل الدخول الالكتروني غير المشروع.
·         فلذلك لابد من ضرورة احترام حقوق الانسان في مجال الاجراءات الجنائية من الجرائم الالكترونية.
فقد حرمت بعض الاتفاقيات والتشريعات اعتراض الاتصالات الالكترونية، السلكية منها واللاسلكية خاصة دون اذن بذلك.
فالمادة (309) عقوبات مصري على انه يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة كل من اعتدي على حرمة الحياة الخاصة للمواطن وذلك اذا:
1. استرق السمع او سجل او نقل عن طريق جهاز من الاجهزة ايا كان نوعه محاداثات جرت في مكان خاص او عن طريق التليفون.
2. التقط او نقل بجهاز من الاجهزة ايا كان نوعه صورة شخص من مكان خاص : فاذا صدرت هذه الافعال في اجتماع عام فان رضاء هؤلاء يكون مفترضا. وفي جميع الاحوال يحكم بالمصادرة لهذه الاشياء من الاجهزة وقد عرف القانون الجنائي الفيدرالي الامريكي الاتصالات السلكية بانها نقل الكلمات المنطوقة بصفة كلية او جزئية من خلال استعمال معدات لنقل الاتصالات عن طريق اسلاك او كوابل او اي وسيلة اخرة مشابهة.
وقد ادخل المشرع الفرنسي ما يسمى تسجيل المحادثات التليفونية بالطريق الاداري بمقتضى المواد من 3 – 19 من القانون الصادر  1991 
*·       * *ومن اشكال المراقبة الالكترونية:*
1. استخدام وسائل فنية من خلال ما يسمى بقلم التسجيل او ما يسمى بالفخ.
2. استخدام وسائل للتنصت على محتوى الرسالة الالكترونية او المحادثة الفورية الالكترونية بوسائل للاعتراض والتنصت .
·         وقد اسفر التقدم العلمي التقني عن ابتكار برامج لمكافحة ما يلجأ اليه المجرمون من تشفير رسائلهم الاجرامية وذلك باستعمال جهاز ما يقال له key logger system وتسمح تلك الوسيلة بتسجيل ضربات الجهاز على لوحة المفاتيح بعد استعمال الجهاز وبالتالي تعرف كلمة السر.
·         كما ان اعتراض المحاداثات الالكترونية او تفتيش اجهزة الكمخبيوتر يمكن ان يتم عن بعد وهذا يختلف عن تسجيل المحاداثات التليفونية في الوضع المعتاد.
*·       * *التفتيش لضبط المعلومات:* 
كما يجوز التفتيش لضبط المعلومات فاصبحت التشريعات الحديثة تجيز تفتيش الاجهزة الالكترونية لضبط المعلومات المتواجدة فيها، والتي تفيد في كشف الحقيقة من ذلك ان المجلس الاوروبي اكد في التوصية رقم 13 على انه يتعين مراجعة القوانين في مجال الاجراءات الجنائية للسماح باعتراض الرسائل الالكترونية وتجميع للبيانات المتعلقة بتداول المعلومات في حالة التحقيقات والمتعلقة بجريمة من الجرائم الخطيرة الماسة بسرية او سلامة الاتصالات او انظمة الكمبيوتر.
*** ومن حيث التفتيش: فقد اختلف تفتيش وضبط المعلومات المخزنة عنن اعتراض الاتصالات المباشرة اي اثناء حدوث الاتصالات. هذه الاخيرة يتم اعتراضها ووضعها تحت الت\صنت وتسجيلها الامر الذي لا يتوافق في حالة المعلومات التي يتم تخزينها بالفعل. 
وقد كرست التوصية رقم 13 الصادرة من المجلس الاوروبي هذا المعنى بنصها على انه يجب اقامة التمييز بين تفتيش المعلومات المخزنة وضبطها وبين اعتراض تلك المعلومات عند انتقالها.
*** فلابد من التزام مزودي الخدمات للتعامل مع المحقق.
فتتجه بعض التشريعات المقارنة الى الزام مزودي الخدمات بالتعاون مع المحقق بالاضافة الى التزامهم بالتعاون مع رجال الضبط القضائي. فقد فرضت الاتفاقية الاوروبية لجرائم السيبر التزاما على مزودي الخدمات بالتعاون مع جهات التحقيق، فتنص المادة (20) من القسم الخامس على ان الدول الاعضاء من حقها ان تلزم مزودي الخدمات في حدود ما تسمح به وسائل الفنية المتاحة.
·         وهناك صعوبات تتعلق بالتعاون الدولي في مجال تحقيق الجرائم الالكترونية ومنها عدم الاهتمام على المستوى الدولي بالكثير من جرائم الكمبيوتر ما عدا جرائم الاستغلال الجنسي للاطفال وايضا يحول دون هذا التعاون انتماء الدول الى انظمة قانونية مختلفة فلكل دولة لها مفهومها في تحديد اركان الجريمة وفي انواع العقوبات وفي التحقيق والمحاكمة.
- والمعروف انه حتى يتم التعامل الدولي يتعيين ان يتوافر تجريم مشترك لفعل معين.
ولكي يتم ضبط الجرائم المعلوماتية نظرا لطابعها الاجرامي اصبح من الضروري عقثد اتفاقيات دولية للاعتراف بالادلة التي يتم ضبطها في دولة حتى يكون لها قوة الاثبات امام القضاء في الدولة الاخرى.
*ومن القواعد التي تنظم التفتيش والاعتراض والتسجيل في مجال التعاملات الالكترونية*v     تفتيش النظام بناء على اذن.
ولكي يتم تفتيش النظام بعد الاذن بالتفتيش لابد من شروط تتوافر وهي لابد من ان تكون الجريمة خطيرة كالقانون الفنلدي وان تكون التحريات جدية ذات دلالة واضحة وان يكون الاذن محدد ومهو شرط لازم لصحة الاذن بالتفتيش
*v   * *مجال الاذن بالتفتيش*
v     بان يصدر اذن بتفتيش الكمبيوتر ليشمل جميع البيانات الشخصية الخاصة بالمشترك والمتعاملين معه وكذلك محتويات الملفات المخزنة بما فيها تلك المخزنة مدة اقل من 180 يوم وفقا للقانون الامريكي .
*v   * *ولابد من ان يقتصر صدور اذن تفتيش على الكمبيوتر:*
فما دامت الجريمة الكترونية معلوماتية  فيقتصر اذن التفتيش على جهاز الكمبيوتر او اي جهاز كمبيوتر متواجد في نفس المكان او المسكن .
ومن حيث السلطة المعترضة للتفتيش او اذن التفتيش :
ففي القانون الجنائي الفيدرالي ينص على ان الاختصاص باذن التفتيش يؤل الى الجهة القضائية في الدائرة الفيدرالية التي يتواجد فيها محل التفتيش شيئا كان او شخص .
وهناك من يقول انه اذا كانت البيانات سجلت في مكان على جهاز ما تم نقل هذا الجهاز الى مكان ما فان الجهة التي صدر منها وفيها اذن التفتيش هي التي ينعقد لها الاختصاص. فان الاذن يصلح للتنفيذ على تلك البيانات حتى وان قام المتهم بنقل تلك البيانات على ذاكرة في جهاز يقع في دائرة اختصاص اخرى مادام انها مرتبطة بالجهاز محل التفتيش بحيث يمكن الدخول اليها من هذا الجهاز.
*تنفيذ الاذن بالتفتيش* 
فمن المقرر انه اذا قام رجل الضبط القضائي بتفتيش اشياء لم يحددها الاذن الصادر بالتفتيش فان ذلك يجعل التفتيش باطلا وذلك لان القائم بالتفتيش  قد خالف الاذن بالتفتيش .
وقد ادخلت بعض التشريعات مثل هولندا تنظيما لمسألة تفتيش المعلومات المتواجدة في الكمبيوتر في ذلك القانون الصادر في 1993 والذي تجيز المادة (115) منه ان يصدر اذن بتفتيش بجهاز معين ويتم ضبط المعلومات المتواجدة فيه وفي اجهزة اخرى مادامت مرتبطة بهذا الجهاز وذلك بغرض ضبط تلك المعلومات عندئذ يجوز تسجيلها كوسيلة لضبطها.
-وعلي العكس فان هناك من التشريعات المقارنه مثل بلجيكا وسويسرا ما يقضي اثر اذن التفتيش على الاجهزة الموجودة في مكان محدد دون امتدادها الى الاجهزة المرتبطة.
فمن المستقر عليه ان قواعد القانون الجنائي سواء الموضوعية منها او الاجرائية تتعلق بسيادة الدولة .
*تفتيش النظام بدون اذن*القاعدة: عدم جواز تفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر بدون اذن فحرمة الكمبيوتر من حرمة الحياة الخاصة فلا يجوز لمأمور الضبط القضائي ان يفتش جهاز الكمبيوتر الا بناء على اذن قضائي والا كان هذا الاجراء باطل.
والاستثناء جواز تفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر بدون اذن.
فالقواعد العامة في التفتيش انه اذا توافرت حالة من الحالات التي يجوز فيها تفتيش بدون اذن فان التفتيش يكون رغم ذلك  صحيحا من هذه الاسثناءات في مجال المعلومات في كثير من التشريعات وبصفة خاصة القانون الامريكي ما يلي:
1. التفتيش لا يخالف التوقع المعقول للحياة الخاصة .
2. الحالة الثانية الرضاء بالتفتيش.
فتقضي القواعد العامة بان رجل الضبط القضائي لا يحتاج الى اذن بالتفتيش اذا كان صاحب المنقوا او العقار راضيا به. في ذلك تقول محكمة النقض المصرية لما كان من المقرر ان القيود الواردة على تفتيش المنازل والحماية التي احاطها بها الشارع تسقط عنها حين يكون دخولها بعد رضاء اصحابها رضاء صريحا حرا لا لبس فيه.
اذا فاذا كان حائز الجهاز موافقا على تفتيشه فانه لا يلزم صدور اذن بهذا التفتيش لكي يكون صحيحا مادام كان موافقا على هذا التفتيش.
3.  وما فيها تتعلق بالحالة الثالثة : وهو التفتيش بناء على حالة الضرورة لابد لوجود اذن التفتيش ان يكون هناك حالة ضرورة وفكرة الضرورة كمسوغ لوجود اذن التفتيش امر اقره القضاء في القوانين ذات الأصل اللاتيني، ففي مصر بصحة التفتيش الذي يجريه رجل الاسعاف ما دعى لنقل مصاب فاقد الوعى وايضا حالة دخول المنازل عند طلب المساعدة لاخماد حريق او غرق او ماشابه ذلك.
4. جواز الضبط بناء على حالة  التلبس.
تقر التشريعات على اختلاف توجهاتها حالة التلبس ويترتب عليها جواز التفتيش بدون سبق الحصول على اذن بذلك غير ان الاختلاف يأتي بناء على مدي جواز تفتيش المسكن بتاء على التلبس.
5. التفتيش على اثر القبض الصحيح:
فالقاعدة العامة انه كلما جاز القبض جاز التفتيش وذلك بالنسبة للفرد والمنطقة المحيطة به وذلك وفقا للقانون الامريكي وقانون الاجراءات الجنائية المصري.
v     ويوجد ايضا حالات اخرى للتفتيش منها التفتيش عند حدود الدول وهو امر جائز دون اذن وهو ما يعرف بالتفتيش الجمركي وذلك بغرض من التأكد من احترام القوانين واللوائح وايضا التفتيش بغرض جدر المضبوطات والتفتيش خلال شبكة الانترنت وذلك لآنها شبكة عالمية مفتوحة يجوز الدخول اليها والاطلاع وضبط البيانات المتاحة للجمهور وذلك بدون اذن التفتيش.
v     والله الموفق والهادي الي سواء السبيل

----------


## osama elsadk

*اجابة السؤال من الطالب اسامه سعيد السيد الصادق طالب دبلوم العلوم الجنائية*




  مدي اختلاف اجراءات التحقيق في مجال الجرائم الا لكترونية

  تقديم: 

  اجراءات التحقيق في مجال التعاملات الالكترونية له طابع خاص حيث ان اجراءات التحقيق في الجرائم الاخري تكون في جمع الاستدلال والتحقيق اما بالنسبه للاجراءات التحقيق في مجال التعاملات الالكترونية تكون كالتالي:
  اولا: الخصانص التي تميز التفتيش والاعتراض والتسجيل في مجال التعاملات الالكترونية:
  ثانيا: القواعد التي تنظم التفتيش والاعتراض والتسجيل في مجال التعاملات الالكترونية:
  ثالثا: قواعد الضبط في مجال التعاملات الالكترونية:


*اولا: الخصانص التي تميز التفتيش والاعتراض والتسجيل في مجال التعاملات الالكترونية:* 
*1- القاعدة العامة : حرمة الحياة الخاصة للبيانات المعالجة أليا:*
  لايجوز دخول المساكن بغير سبق الحصول علي اذن بذلك من سلطة التحقيق، ومفهوم الدخول الي النظام يختلف عن الدخول الي المساكن فالدخول الي النظام يتم عن طريق تشغيل الجهاز عن قرب او عن بعد او الدخول الي البيانات الموجودة في جهاز يعمل بالفعل وذلك باستعمال برنامج خاص بذلك .
  وتطبيقا لذلك قضي في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية بان التعديل الرابع للدستور الامريكي يحمي البيانات المعالجة اليا من التداخل اليها عن بعد مقيما التماثل بين الاقتحام المادي للمنازل والاقتحام المعنوي للمعلومات ،فلايشترط لتسجيل المحادثات الالكترونية ، بل والمحادثات الهاتفية الدخول الي اماكن خاصة ووضع اجهزة التصنت في تلك الاماكن بل يجوز القيام بذلك عن بعد وهنا يشملها التنظيم القانوني أي الحظر مادامت توافرت الشروط القانونية اللازمة لذلك.
  وهناك ضرورة احترام حقوق الانسان في مجال الاجراءات الجنائية عن الجرائم الالكترونية، حيث عنيت الاتفاقية الاوربية في مجال جرائم الانترنت بالنص علي ضرورة احترام حقوق الانسان في مجال الاجراءات الجنائية التي تتخذ عند وقوع جريمة من جرائم السيبر((الانترنت))، واشارت هذه الاتفاقية بصفة خاصة من بين ضمانات حقوق الانسان الي الضمانة القضائية او السلطة المحايدة الي وجود اسباب معقولة تبرر الاجراءات الجنائية الماسة بالحقوق الفردية الي ضرورة تحديد محل تلك الاجراءات (التفتيش، التصنت) وتحديد المدة ومضمون تلك الاجراءات.
*2- تجريم اعتراض الاتصالات الالكترونية:*
  تعاقب كثير من التشريعات المقارنة علي اعتراض الاتصالات السلكية واللاسلكية الخاصة دون اذن بذلك باعتتبار انه انتهاكا لحرمة الحياة الخاصة، لذلك تنص المادة (309) من قانون العقوبات المصري علي انه(يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتقل عن سنة كل من اعتدي علي حرمة الحياة الخاصة للمواطن وذلك بان ارتكب احد الافعال الاتيه غير الاحوال المصرح به قانونا اوبغير رضاء المجني عليه: أ- كل من استرق السمع او سجل او نقل عن طريق جهاز من الاجهزة ايا كان نوعه محادثات جرت في مكان خاص او عن طريق التليفون . ب- التقط او نقل بجهاز من الاحهزه ايا كان نوعه صورة شخص في مكان خاص. ويحكم في جميع الاحوال بمصادرة الاجهزة وغيرها مما يكون قد استخدم في الجريمة او تحصل عنها كما يحكم بمحو التسجيلات المتحصلة عن الجريمة .وتنص المادة(3) من القانون المدني في مقاطعة الكيبيك بكندا عل ان ((كل شخص من حقه احترام سمعتة واعتبارة وحياته الخاصة ولايجوز المساس بحرمة حياته الخاصه الا برضاء منه او من ورثته او كان القانون يجيز ذلك، وعددت صور المساس بالحياة الخاصه في التالي: أ- الدخول في مسكن الشخص او ضبط اشياء منه . ب- اعتراض او استعمال الاتصال اىلخاص. ج- التقاط او استعمال صورته عن عمد عندما يتواجد في مكان خاص . د- مراقبة حياته الخاصة باي وسيلة كانت. و- استعمال اسمه او صورته او ملامحه المتشابهة مع شخص او صوتة لغرض اخر . ز- استعمال مراسلاته الخاصه او مكاتيبه او مستنداته الشخصية.
*3- شروط تسجيل الاتصالات الالكترونية وفقا للقانون المقارن:*
  لكي يتم تسجيل الاتصالات الالكترونية أو الهاتفية علي الوجه القانوني الصحيح وفقا للقانونالأمريكي يلزم أن يصدر به إذن من القاضي المختص بناء علي طلب من احد أعضاء النيابة ممن حددهم القانون الأمريكي بالموافقة علي طلب تسجيل المحادثات الالكترونية الذي يقدمه احد رجال الضبط القضائي، وحدد القانون الأمريكي الجرائم التي يجوز فيها استصدار إذن بتسجيل الاتصالات ومن أهمها الجرائم المعاقب عليها بالإعدام أو الحبس لمدة تزيد علي سنة واحدة ، والتشريعات المقارنة أيضا تتجه إلي استلزم صدور إذن من القاضي لتسجيل المحادثات الهاتفية. فتنص المادة(100) من قانون الإجراءات الفرنسي علي انه((في مواد الجنايات وفي الجنح إذا كانت العقوبة المقررة للجريمة هي سنتان حبس أو كثر فان قاضي التحقيق له عندما تنقضي ضرورات التحقيق أن يأمر باعتراض وتسجيل وتدوين المراسلات التي تتم بطريق الاتصالات اللاسلكية وتتم تلك الإجراءات  تحت إشرافه ومراقبته ويكون قرار الاعتراض مكتوبا وهو لايجوز الطعن فيه )).
*4- الخصائص التي تميز تفتيش البريد الالكتروني:* 
  يتمتع صاحب البريد الالكتروني بالحق في حرمة الحياة الخاصة بالنسبة للمعلومات المتواجدة داخل البريد الالكتروني لجهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص به ، وتقيم أحكام القضاء التماثل بين مراسلات البريد الالكتروني و المراسلات التي تتم عن طريق البريد العادي فلا يجوز الاطلاع علي البريد الالكتروني دون إذن صاحبه مالم يصدر إذن قضائي بذلك. 
*5- جواز التفتيش لضبط المعلومات:*
  اصبحت التشريعات الحديثه تجيز تفتيش الاجمزة الالكترونية لضبط المعلومات المتواجده فيها والتي تفيد في كشف الحقيقه، وتفترض الطبيعة المعنوية للمعلومات قواعد خاصة للتفتيش لكي تتمشي مع تلك الطبيعة نظرا لان قواعد التفتيش التقليدية قد صمت لكي يتم ضبط الاشياء المادية لذا يتعين الاخذ بعين الاعتبار بتلك الطبيعة .وصرحت الاتفاقية الاوربية في شان جرائم السيبر بانه تحث الدول الاعضاء في تفتيش اجهزة الكمبيوتر في اطار الاجراءات الجنائية في المادة( 19) تنص علي انه كل دولة طرف من حقها ان تسن من القوانين ماهو ضروري لتمكن السلطات المختصة ان تقوم بتفتيش او الدخول الي نظام الكمبيوتر او جز منه او المعلومات المخزنه به او الوسائط التي يتم تخزين معلومات الكمبيوتر بها مادامت مخزنه في اقليمها.
*6- التزم مزودي الخدمات بالتعاون مع المحقق:*
  تتجة التشريعات المقارنة الي الزام مزودي الخدمات بالتعاون مع المحقق بالاضافة الي التزمهم بالتعاون مع رجال الضبط  القضائي، فرضت الاتفاقية الاوربية لجرائم السيبر الازما علي مزودي الخدمات بالتعاون مع جهات التحقيق فتنص المادة(20) من القسم الخامس علي ان الدول الاعضاء من حقها ان تلزم مزودي الخدمات في حدود ماتسمح به وسائله الفنية المتاحة ان يقوم ب: تجميع او تسجيل البيانات بالوسائل الفنية المناسبة وان يتعاون وان يساعد السلطة المختصة في تجميع وتسجيل البيانات المتعلقة بحركة التدوال في الوقت الحقيقي بالاتصالات التي تجري علي اقليمها والتي تجري بطريق الكمبيوتر.
*7- التعاون الدولي في مجال تفتيش اجهزة الكمبيوتر:*
  تدعو بعض التشريعات المقارنة الي التعاون الدولي في مجال تفتيش اجهزة الكمبيوتر، وضعت الاتفاقية الاوربية في شان جرائم السيبر لسنة 2001 قواعد للتعاون الدولي بين الدول الاعضاء في مجال جرائم الكمبيوتر والانترنت ومنها: اولا: تجيز احكام الاتفاقية تسليم المجرمين في هذه الجرائم بشرط ان يكون الفعل معاقبا عليه وفقا لقانون الدولتين وان لاتقل مدة العقوبة المنصوص عليها عن سنة. ثانيا: للدول الاطراف ان تطلب من بعضها المساعدة القضائية في مجال التحقيقات باستعمال وسائل سريعة في حالة الاستعجال مثل الفاكس والايميل بشرط ضمان سلامة المعلومات المتبادلة بين الطرفين بما فيها استعمال وسائل التشفير عند الضرورة وتعزيز ذلك بطلب رسمي . ثالثا: لايلزم لتوافر شرط ازدواجية التجريم ان يتفق قانون الدولة الطالبة في وصف الجريمة محل التحقيقات مع قانون الدولة المطلوب منها التعاون. رابعا:للدولة الطرف ان تبادر بكشف سرية التحقيقات التي تقوم بها وتقوم بابلاغ دولة اخري طرف في الاتفاقية بمعلومات تتعلق بتلك التحقيقات اذا كان ذلك من شانه مساعدة الدولة الثانية.
  وتوجد صعوبات تحول دون توافر هذا التعاون منها عدم الاهتمام علي المستوي الدولي بالكثيرمن جرائم الكمبيوتر ماعد جرائم الاستغلال الجنسي للاطفال وانما الدول الي انظمة قانونية مختلفة. 
*ثانيا: القواعد التي تنظم التفتيش والاعتراض والتسجيل في مجال التعاملات الالكترونية:*
*1**-**تفتيش النظام بناء علي إذن:*
*أولا: شروط إذن التفتيش في المواد الالكترونية:* 
1-    شرط خطورة الجريمة. 2- شرط جدية التحريات. 3- شرط التحديد في الإذن. 
وتواجد صعوبة في تحديد محل التفتيش في الاذن ويرجع ذلك الي الطبيعة الخاصة بجهاز الكمبيوتر الذي يحتوي علي عدد كبير من الملفات ، وتتجه لجنة الوزراء بالمجلس الاوربي اوصت علي خلاف ذلك بمقتضي توصيتهارقم13ل1995 عندما طالبت الدول الاعضاء بضرورة مراعاة التمييز بين تفتيش انظمة الكمبيوتر وبين ضبط البيانات وبين اعتراض تلك البيانات فالتفتيش يكفي له اذن من النيابة العامة بينما اعتراض الرسائل يلزم له اذن من القاضي.
*ثانيا: مجال الإذن بالتفتيش:*
يمكن ان يصدر اذن تفتيش الكمبيوتر ليشمل جميع البيانات الشخصية الخاصة بالمشترك وكذلك محتويات الملفات المخزنة بمافيها تلك التي تخزنها مدة اقل من 180 يوما وفقا للقانون الامريكي، واقتصار صدور الاذن بالتفتيش علي الكمبيوتر فاذا صدر اذن تفتيش المسكن او محل العمل الخاص بالمتهم فمن حق رجل الضبط القضائي انيقوم بتفتيش اجهزة الكمبيوتر المتواجدة في المسكن او محل العمل مادام ان ذلك يقفيد في كشف الحقيقة عن الجريمة التي صدر الاذن بخصوصها.
وتوجد مشكلة تحديد السلطة المختصة بإصدار إذن التفتيش  فقدم تم توافر الاختصاص للجهة القضائية التي تقوم باجراء قضائي معين فقانون الاجراءات الجنائيه الامريكي ينص علي ان الاختصاص باصدار اذن التفتيش يؤؤل الي الجهة القضائية في الدائرةالفيدراليه التي يتواجد فيها محل التفتيش شيئا كان او شخصا.
*2- تفتيش النظام بدون إذن:*
*     أولا: القاعدة: عدم جواز تفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر بدون إذن*: 
اذا قام  مامور الضبط القضائي بتفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر دون ان يحصل مسبقا علي اذن من الجهة المختصة فان ماقام به من تفتيش يكون باطلا ولا يترتب عليه أي اثر ولكن هذا الاصل يرد عليه بعض الاستثناؤات من اهمها حالة التلبس.
*ثانيا: الاستثناء :جواز تفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر بدون إذن:*
تقضي القواعد العامة في التفيش بانه اذا توافرت حالة من الحالات التي يجوز فيها التفتيش بدون اذن فان التفتيش يكون رغم ذلك صحيحا ومن هذه الاستثناءات: 1- عدم مخالفة التفتيش للتوقع المعقول للحياه الخاصة اى ان الشخص لا يرد الى ذهنة على شئ ان لهذا الشئ حرمة للحياه الخاصة . وتعتبر الحالات الاتية متوافر فيها الحق فى التوقع بحرمة الحياه الخاصة
أ-الاشياء المغلقة الموجودة فى المنزل – المحدثات– صناديق  المغلقة التي  لايمكن رؤية ما بداخلها  مثل اجهزة الحاسب.
وحالات لايجوز للشخص ان يتوقع ان له حرمة حياه خاصة عليها – كجهاز حاسب متاح للعامة استخدامة فان تفتيشة بدون اذن يعتبر صحيح
سى دى ملقى فى الشارع وتم ضبطة وايجاد صور جنسية للاطفال فيعتبر التفتيش صحيحا بدون اذن .
وهنا يتبين اختلاف التفتيش فى مجال الجرائم الالكترونية فان التفتيش العادى للاماكن لا يحتاج لمثل هذه المعاناه والتوقع وغيرة .
2- الرضاء بالتفتيش تقضي القواعد العامة بان رجل الضبط القضائي لايحتاج الي اذن بالتفيش  اذا ارتضى صاحب الحاسب بتفتيشة بارادة حرة واعية فانة يسال عن ما يتم ضبطة من ادلة ويعتد بها ويوافق الشخص اما عن تفتيش جزء محدد من الحاسب او الحاسب جملة ويصدرالرضاء  من  الزوجة والخلية او من الوالدين او الرضاء الصادر من مديري النظام نفسة باعتبارة المدير الفنى وبالتالى لهم الكشف عن الجرائم بدون اذن قضائى  وهناك ايضا الرضاء الضمني في مجال تفتيش الكمبيوتر.3- التفتيش بناء على حالة الضرورة قد يرى رجل الضبط القضائى المتهم يمحو الجريمة من الحاسب التى يجرى التحرى عنها فاذا انتظر حتى صدور الاذن فلا جدوى منه وبالتالى من الافضل تفتيش الحاسب اثناء ذلك بدون اذن
والنسبة لتفتيش الاماكن العادية لانجد مجال لهذا الامر فلابد اذن من النيابة على كل حال وهذا هو الاختلاف – ولاكن نجد ذلك اقرب لتفتيش الاشخاص فى حالة طارئة مثلا دكتور العمليات التى يفتش ملابش المريض المصاب بحادث تبين بسروالة مخدرات يحملها . ولاكن لايزال الاختلاف موجود فتفتيش الاشخاص يختلف عن تفتيش الحاسب..
4-التفتيش بناء على حالة التلبس تقرالتشريعات علي اختلاف توجهاتها حالة التلبس وترتب عليها جواز التفتيش بدون سبق الحصول علي اذن بذلك.
5-  التفتيش بناء على قبض عندما يصدر امر بالقبض على متهم مثلا فى جريمة سرقة فان من الجائز تفتيشة وتفيش الحاسب المحمول الذى فو حوزتة
6- تفتيش اجهزة العمل الخاص والعام
فانة يشترط الحصول على اذن لتفتيش اماكن القطاع الخاص او رضاء رب العمل وكذلك بالنسبة للقطاع العام يكفى موافقة الرئيس الادراى للمكتب المراد تفتيشة والمكتب المشترك بين موظفين لهم الحق ايضا فى تفتيشة لانهم شركاء فيه .
7- الاستثناء الخاص بالاتصالات الداخلية يسمح القانون  الامريكى لرب العمل ان يراقبوا العاملين لديهم من خلال السويتشات التليفونية لمتابعة سير العمل والتاكد من كفاءة العاملين .
8- الاستثنا الخاص باكتشاف دليل جنائى بطريق عرضي تسمح القوانين الحديثة كالقانون الامريكى لمزودى الخدمات فى مجال الاتصالات الالكترونية ان يقوموا بالابلاغ عن محتوى اتصال يشكل جريمة جنائية كوجود صور جنسية للاطفال على الانترنت وامكانية نسبها للفاعل .
9-الاستثناء الخاص بالمواد المتاحة للكافة القانون الامريكى يتيح للافراد تسجيل المحادثات بطريق التليفون او الحاسب طالما كانت متاحة لجميع الافراد وبالتالى دخول رجل الضبط ومشاهدة للجريمة يعتبر صحيحا ويقوم به حالة التلبس .
10-  التفتيش بغرض جرد المضبوطات لرجل الضبط القضائى ان يقوم بجرد المضبوطات ولو تبين وجود جريمة له ان يقوم بالاجراءات التى ترتبها حالة التلبس ولاكن يوجد صعوبة اذا طبقنا ذلك على ديسكات مضبوطة تتمتع بحرمة الحياه الخاصة وليس لها علاقة بالجريمة الخاصة بالجرد وهذا من بين الاختلافات الموجودة بين تفتيش الامكان والاشخاص وبين تفتيش الحاسب والمعلومات .
11-  تفتيش الجمارك يجوز القيام بالتفتيش علي حدود الدولة عند الدخول اليها او الخروج منها وذلك بدون صدور اذن تفتيشوهو الذى يتم فى الجمارك فان دخول شخص البلاد حامل لاب توب او سى ديهات للبلاد يجوز للمختص تفتيشة للتاكد من تطابق الامر للقوانين واللوائح السارية فى البلاد .
12-التفتيش خلال شبكة  الانترنت هى شبكة عامة لا يتم الدخول منها للاجهزة الخاصة غالبا الا عن طريق كلمات مرور ولاكن فى غير ذلك من مواقع فهى عامة لا تتعلق بحرمة الحياه الخاصة ويجوز تفتيشها بغير اذن قضائى .
13- جواز التفتيش الخاص بدون اذن وفقا للدستور الامريكي وهو التفتيش الخاص الذي يقوم به فرد من الافراد الذين لا ينتمون الي سلطة عامة فانه لايسري عليه الحماية المقررة في التعديل الرابع الحق في الخصوصية.
*ثالثا: الحدود الواردة علي التفتيش في المواد الالكترونية:*
1-    حماية البيانات المتعلقة بالحياة الخاصة للافراد حيث ان تحتوي بعض اجهزة الكمبيوتر علي بيانات متعلقة بالحرية الفردية كالحالة الاجتماعية والحالة الصحية ةالدين والانتمئات الساسية والحالة الوظيفية والحالة الجنائية لذا فان بعض القوانين المقارنة تضع قواعد خاصة لتفتيش هذا النوع من الاجهزه وذلك لحماية هذه البيانات.
*2-   * حماية بيانات الافراد لدي الجهات القضائية تحوز جهات قضائية كالنيابة العامة والمحاكم  وغيرها بيانات تتعلق بالقضايا التي تحتوي علي بيانات خاصه بالافراد سواء اكانو من المتهمين ام من الشهود وتنظيم كثير من التشريعات هذه البيانات المسجلة في انظمة تلك الجهات من حيث السلطات التي لها حق الاطلاع او الدخول الي تلك الانظمة.
*3-   * حماية بيانات الموكلين لدي المدافع عنهم.
*ثالثا: قواعد الضبط في مجال التعاملات الالكترونية:*
*1- مجال الضبط في قضايا التعاملات الالكترونية:*
يختلف الضبط في الجرائم المعلوماتية عن الضبط في غير ذلك من الجرائم من حيث المحل بسب ان الاول يرد علي اشياء ذات طبيعة معنوية وهي البيانات ففي جريمة القتل مثلا يتم ضبط اداة الجريمة بينما في الجرائم المعلوماتية يمكن ان يتخذ الضبط شكل اخذ نسخة من المعلومات الكائنة في جهاز الكمبيوتر او علي دعامة مادية اخري دون حلجة للتحفظ علي النظام كله، وقد يرد الضبط علي عناصر منفصلة مثل الديسكات والاسطوانات الممغنطة .
ويكمن في مجال الضبط ضبط اجزاء الكمبيوترويجب المحافظة علي البيانات السرية في محل الضبط،ويقوم رجال الضبط بعد تفتيش النظام النعلوماتي واخذ نسخ البيانات المطلوبة بتحريز هذه الديسكات المخزن عليها البيانات ،وفك شفرة الرسائل الالكترونية نصت عليه المادة 20 من القانون الفرنسي علي انه عندما تكون البيانات اللازمة لتحقيق جنائي شفرة فان لرئيس النيابة او لسلطة التحقيق او لسلطة الحكم المختصة بنظر الدعوي ان يعينوا شخصا طبيعيا او معنويا موهلا للقيام بعملية فك الشفرة.
*2-   * *مدي التزام الشاهد بالتعاون مع سلطة التحقيق في الجرائم الالكترونية:*
القاعدة العامة ان الشاهد يلتزم بالافضاء بما يعلمه من معلومات بما يعلمه من معلومات بخصوص واقعة الجريمة والفاعلين فيها ولادلا بكل ما يفيد في كشف الحقيقة من وقائع اخري ويختلف الامر في مجال الجراءم الالكترونية. حيث ان الخبير المنتدب من الحهة القضائية قد لايمكنه معرفة الاساليب التي يمكن  اتباعها للكشف عن ادلة تساعده في كشف الجريمة وقد لا يعلمها الا هذا الشاهد مثل كلمة المرور والبرامج وفقا للقواعد العامة في الشهادة لايلتزم الشاهد الا بذكر ما يعلمه ولا يجوز اجباره علي القيام بسلوك معين وكتثيرا من التشريعات تلزم الشاهد بتقديم ما يعرفه عن الجريمة وليس بالقيام بعمل معين.

----------


## السيدغنيمى توفيق ابراهيم

مش عارف اودى الجميل دة فين ............ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه...  .................بس انت عنك حق.   تحياتى لك وكل عام وحضرتك طيب  واسرة المنتدى  والامة الاسلامية بخير

----------


## كريم المصرى

*حبيبى يا استاذ سيد ههههههههههههههه شفت بقى
عامة عادى انا نسيت اصلا 

وانت طيب يا غالى ويارب رمضان كريم كلة سعادة عليك وعلى اسرتك  وكل اعضاء المنتدى الكريم *

----------


## mohamed elkomy2000

[QUOTE=د.شيماء عطاالله;34180]

أجب عن السؤال التالي :

وضح مدى إختلاف إجراءات التحقيق في مجال الجرائم الإلكترونية!
_ محمد محمود محمد عبدالله
_

 *اولا : الخصائص التي تميز التفتيش والاعتراض والتسجيل*  *1- حرمه الحياة الخاصة للبيانات المعالجه اليا :*     من خلال الحق الدستوري الذي اعطاه القانون لحرمه الحياة الخاصة بالنسبة لمساكنهم فانه لايجوز الدخول اليها او تفتيشها بدون اذن قضائي من خلا ما سبق نجد انه يقترب كثيرا من التعاملات الالكترونية في حرمه الحياة الخاصة بالنسبة لهم حيث وجدنا هذا الحق ايضا قد اعطاه الدستور الامريكي في الماده الرابعة التي تحمي الحياة الخاصة لمواطنيها وهذا ماوجدناه في الكثير من احكامه  *2- تجريم اعتراض الاتصالات الالكترونية :* ذهبت معظم التشريعات في الدول المعاقبه علي اعتراض الاتصالات الالكترونية بدون اذن وذلك لتعلقها بالحياة الخاصة بالنسبة للأفراد  حيث وجدنا مشرعنا المصري معاقبا عليها بالحبس مده لأتقل عن سنه كل من قام بأحدي هذه الصور وهي :               أ- نقل او تسجيل علي اي جهاز من الاجهزه ايا كان نوعها               ب - كلا من التقط بجهاز من الاجهزه ايا كان نوعها  ومن خلال هاتيين الصورتين يحكم في كلا الحالتين بمصادره الاجهزه المستعمله في الجريمة مع الحكم بمسح التسجيلات المتحصله من الجريمة هذا في اطارالمحادثات الشفوية اما بالنسبة للكمبيوتر فهي بالنسبة للمشرع المصري لا تتعلق بالحياة الخاصة اما اذا ذهبنا الي الامريكان الدخول الي معلومات مخزنه بدون اذن ومعاقبا ايضا علي مجرد الافشاء لاتصال او رسالة الكترونيه _3-شروط تسجيل الاتصالات الالكترونية_*:* لكي يتم تسجيل الاتصالات وفقا للقانون الامريكي يلزم ان يصدر به اذن اذن من القاضي المختص وذلك بناءا علي طلب من احد اعضاء النيابة الي القاضي المختص وذلك اساسا بناءا علي طلب من احد رجال الضبط القضائي وذلك بعد تأكد رجل الضبط من ان هناك جريمة خطيرة اوعلي وشك الحدوث وذلك كما تعلمنا حتى يتم استصدار الاذن وقد ذهب مشرعنا المصري علي انه يجوز للنيابة العامه بضبط الرسائل البريدية والخطابات وغيرها مما اعطاها القانون لها في هذا صدد وكذلك الاتصالات السلكية وذلك متي كان هناك فائدة من وراءه وهي ظهور الحقيقة سواء في جناية او جنحه وذلك كله بعد استصدار اذن من القاضي الجزئي وهذا ماذهبت اليه معظم التشريعات المقارنه  *               4- عدم جواز اعتراض الاتصالات الالكترونية بين المدافع عن المتهم  والمتهم* 
الاصلا ان الحق في الدفاع يحول دون تفتيش كمبيوتر المحامي مع المتهم في جريمة معينه ويجوز الخروج عن الاصل العام وذلك في حاله اشتراك المحامي مع المتهم في ارتكابه لجريمة معينه وعلي هذا لايجوز للمحامي الدفع ببطلان التسجيل الذي تم بينه وبين المتهم وتمسكه بحقه في الدفاع ويلزم ايضا توضيح ان تفتيش الكمبيوتر الخاص بالمدافع عن المتهم له قواعد خاصة مادام ان هذا الكمبيوتر موجود في مكتب المحامي فانه في هذه الحاله يأخذ حكم الملفات الورقيه  *5- مقارنات وتشابهات*  *                                    أ-  الخطاب الورقي والمحادثات التليفونيه في الحياة الخاصة* 
         اذا ارسل شخص الي شخص اخر خطاب ورقي عن طريق مصلحه البريد في هذه الحاله مملوكا للأخير المرسل اليه وذلك بعد تسلمه الخطاب يكون لديه الحق في افشاء محتوي الخطاب اما عن المحادثات التليفونيه فهي تختلف عن البريدية حيث انها بين شخصين وبالتالي فإنها ملك هاذيين الشخصين والأصل انه لايجوز الاعتداء علي حرمتها إلا بموافقتهما  * ب- الرسائل الالكترونية والرسائل البريدية  *  حيث يوجد تماثل بين الرسائل الالكترونية والرسائل البريدية وذلك في حاله غياب نص بالنسبة للأولي نستعين بالنص الخاص بالثاني  *  ج- المحادثات الالكترونيه والرسائل البريدية*   حيث يوجد تقارب بين المحادثات الالكترونية والمكالمات الهاتفيه حيث كلا منهما يستعمل خط تليفوني ويكون هذا الاتصال مباشر بدون وسيط  *ثانيا : قواعد تنظيم التفتيش والاعتراض*  تمهيد: ذهبت الكثير من التشريعات الي جواز تفتيش الاجهزه الالكترونية وذلك لضبط المعلومات التي تفيد الكشف عن ارتكاب جرائم وقد وجدنا هذا في الاتفاقيات الدوليه مثل الاتفاقية الدوليه لمكافحه جرائم السيبر حيث جاءت الدول الاعضاء في الاتفاقية الحق في تفتيش اجهزه الكمبيوتر وذلك من خلال ان تسن من القوانين ماهو ضروري لتمكينها من تفتيش الاجهزه الالكترونية ووجدنا هذا التعاون الدولي ايضا الدول فيما بينها لمكافحه الجرائم التي تقع عن طريق الانترنت وذلك لما تمتعه الجرائم الالكترونية بميزة خاصة وهي الصعوبة في معرفه او تحديد هوية مرتكب الجريمة لما يميزها في هذه الحاله عن غيرها من الجرائم ومن خلال هذا وجدنا ان التفتيش يتم عن طريقين اولا بإذن قضائي مسبب او بدون اذن قضائي مسبب.  *1- تفتيش النظام بإذن قضائي*  لايجوز تفتيش النظام بناءا علي اذن قضائي الا اذا توافر شرطيين وهما اولا ان تكون الجريمة خطيرة وثانيا ان تكون هناك تحريات جادة وعند تواجد هاذيين الشرطيين يخرج الاذن ولكن في الحدود التي خرج فيها الاذن وذلك مثلا اذا كان رجل الضبط القضائي قد اخذ الاذن لضبط معلومات ولكنه قام بضبط جهاز فانه في هذه الحاله قد خرج عن حدود الاذن خلاصه القول ان يلتزم بحدود الاذن خلاصه القول ان يلتزم بحدود الاذن وان يحدد الجهاز محل التفتيش او المراقبه وقد يخرج الاذن بالتفتيش مثلا علي شخص المتهم فانه في هذه الحاله يتم تفتيش المتهم وأجهزه الكمبيوتر المتواجدة معه او في مسكنه مادام ذلك يفيد في الكشف عن الجريمة وقد يخرج الاذن ايضا مقتصرا علي جهاز الكمبيوتر وحده ولكن توجد في هنا تساؤلا في حاله اذا كان جهاز كمبيوتر يحتوي علي اكثر من ملف وكل ملف مغلق فهل في هذه الحاله يحتاج كل ملف من هذه الملفات الي اذن قضائي  ام لا عندما نجيب علي هذا التساؤل نجد ان احكام القضاء الامريكي في هذا التساؤل قائله (لا يستوجب صدور اذن قضائي مستقل لكل ملف ) وقد ظهر رأي اخر قائلا لابد من استصدار اذن بكل ملف لان هذه الملفات قد تحتوي علي اشياء متعلقة بالحياة الخاصة مما يؤدي الي اعتداء علي الحياة الخاصة ويخضع الذن بالتفتيش لعده قواعد هامه وهي انه يجوز تفتيش الاشياء المغلقه مادام ان الاذن الصادر بالتفتيش كان صادرا بخصوص المكان الذي يوجد فيه هذه الاشياء . ولكن يظهر لنا مشكله اخري وذلك في حاله هل يمتد تفتيش كمبيوتر معين الي اجهزه المرتبطة به داخل البلد ؟  اجهزه الكمبيوتر ترتبط ببعضها البعض وذلك مثلا في حاله شركه ولها اكثر من فرع ففي هذه الحاله رجال المباحث وهم بصدد قيامهم بالتفتيش باستخدام برنامج معين والدخول به علي جهاز ثان وأيضا الي جهاز ثالث وهذا ماذهبت اليه بعض التشريعات علي ان هذا التفتيش صحيح والضبط صحيحا طالما انها تنتمي الي شخص واحد وهذا ادي الي الانتقاد وذلك لأنه لا يعقل بان يكون مسموحا بان يمتد التفتيش الي اجهزه كثيرة ومتعددة وتكون خارجه عن نطاق الاذن بالتفتيش وهذا ماذهبت اليه بعض التشريعات اي انه يقتصر الاذن علي الاجهزه الموجودة في مكان محدد دون الامتداد  *ب- السلطة المختصة باصدار الاذن* ظهر خلاف ففي بعض الدول ان الاختصاص للجهة القضائية اي انه يكون الجهاز الكمبيوتر المراد تفتيشه داخل النطاق الاختصاص القضائي المكاني للمحكمة اما القضاء الجنائي الفيدرالي حيث يكون الاختصاص باصدار اذن التفتيش يؤول الي الجهة القضائية في داخل الدائرة المكاني ويكون الاذن بالتفتيش يصلح للتنفيذ وذلك حتى لو قام المتهم بنقل تلك البيانات علي ذاكره جهاز اخري تقع داخل دائرة اخري  * ج-التفتيش بعد ضبط الجهاز*  لايوجد في التشريعات من النصوص التي تفرض مده معينه لاجراء التفتيش علي الجهاز المضبوط وذلك لما يحتاجه جهاز الكمبيوتر من فحص من جانب رجال الخبره  *        2 - تفتيش النظام بدون اذن قضائي*  لايجوز تفتيش النظام الابعد الحصول علي اذن قضائي من الجهة المختصة بإصدار الاذن ولكن يوجد حالات نخرج عن هذا النص اولا لماذا نتطلب اذن قضائي لتفتيش الجهاز ؟  نتطلب اذن قضائي للتفتيش وذلك لحماية الحياة الخاصة وهذا مااتفقت عليه معظم التشريعات المقارنه وهذا ماوجدناه ايضا في المشرع المصري ولامريكي والفرنسي  اما الاستثناءات للخروج عن الاصل العام في التفتيش وهي :  **** الرضاء بالتفتيش*  رجل الضبط لايحتاج الي اذن قضائي وذلك للتفتيش في حاله صدور رضاء من صاحب الشاءن برضاْه بالتفتيش وذلك ايضا في الحدود التي رسمها صاحب الشأن برضأه بالتفتيش فإذا تجاوز رجل الضبط هذه الحدود يكون اجراءه غير صحيح وماياتي عليه من ضبط بعد تجاوز الحدود يكون باطلا اما في التفتيش المعلوماتي صاحب الحق في اصدار الاذن هو صاحب الجهاز اي انه صاحب الجهاز وحده هوة الذي يكون لديه الموافقة علي التفتيش ام لا دون غيره فما هو الحال اذا وجدنا ان الرضاء بالتفتيش صادر من الزوجه فهل يكون صحيحا ام لا ؟ ذهب اغلب التشريعات اذا كان الرضاء بالتفتيش صادر من الزوجه فانه مايتبعه من ضبط للأشياء يكون صحيحا وهذا ما اتفقنا عليه ايضا ولكن هنا تسار صعوبة في حاله اذا كان الرضاء بالتفتيش صادر من احد الوالدين هل يسري عليه كما يسري علي الزوجه ام لا؟   يجب التمييز بين شيئيين حتى يكون الرضاء بالتفتيش صحيحا وهما اولا اذا كان اقل من 18 عاما فان الرضاء بالتفتيش صحيحا اما اذا كان غير ذلك اي تخطي 18 فانهلا يكون التفتيش غير صحيح وما يتبعه من ضبط .  **** التفتيش بناءا علي قبض صحيح*  قاعدة عامه كلما كان جائزا القبض جاز التفتيش وذلك بالنسبة للفرد والمنطقة المحيطه به وهذا ماذهب اليه مشرعنا المصري في هذا الصدد ولكن يشترط ان يكون القبض صحيح وفقا للقانون حتى يكون التفتيش صحيحا  ****التفتيش بناءا علي حاله تلبس*  حاله التلبس يجوز التفتيش بدون اذن  مسبق حيث يجوز تفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر المتواجد في حوزة الشخص اثناء التلبس يفيد في الكشف عن الحقيقة اما اذا كان في مسكن المتهم فانه لايجوز تفتيشه الا بناءا علي اذن مسبق وهذا ماذهب اليه المشرع المصري اما نظيره الفرنسي فانه يجوز التفتيش في الحاليتين  **** التفتيش بناءا علي حاله الضرورة*  معظم التشريعات ذهبت الي اعمال حاله الضرورة لأجازه تفتيش الاجهزه وذلك في الحالات التي ننتظر فيها اصدار الاذن بالتفتيش الي اتلاف البيانات والادله وهذا الاتلاف عمدا وهروب المتهم من الجزاء لمحو دليل الجريمة  * *** تفتيش الجمارك*      قاعدة عامه يجوز التفتيش علي حدود الدوله عند الدخول اليها او الخروج منها وذلك دون استصدار اذن بذلك بغرض التأكد من احترام القوانين داخل الدوله وهذا لم يايده المشرع المصري في هذا الصدد وذلك في مجال المعلومات  **** تفتيش اثناء جرد المضبوطات*  رجل الضبط القضائي اثناء جرد المضبوطات يقوم بتفتيشها وإذا تبيين له وجود جريمة له ان يقوم بالإجراءات حيث يترتب عليها حاله التلبس  ****التفتيش خلال شبكه الانترنت*  الانترنت شبكه عالميه يجوز الدخول اليها والإطلاع مابها وضبط البيانات المتاحه للجمهور وذلك بدون اذن بالتفتيش اما بخصوص الاشياء الاخري الغير ظاهره فانه لايتم التفتيش الابناءا علي اذن قضائي وذلك بالتعاون مع مزودي الخدمات اما غير ذلك فلا يجوز  *ثالثا : الضبط في التعاملات الالكترونية*  *1-  محل الضبط*  الضبط في المجال المعلوماتي والالكتروني يختلف عن الضبط في الاشياء الاخري فالجرائم المعلوماتية يكون الضبط محله المعلومات اما في مجال جرائم السرقات الاشياء المسروقة فكل جريمة تختلف عن الجريمة الاخري الذي يهمنا هو المجال المعلوماتي فيكون الضبط في المجال المعلوماتي هو المعلومات او جزء من اجزاء الكمبيوتر او الدعامة الماديه سواء كانت ديسك او اسطوانة ويمكن ان يكون الضبط علي جزء من اجزاء الكمبيوتر كان تكون تلك الاجهزه متهربة من الجمارك وعلي رجال الضبط ان يحفظوا سريه المعلومات التي كانت محل للضبط وهذا ماذهبت اليه الاتفاقية الاوروبيه لمكافحه جرائم السيبر حيث نصت علي ان الدول الاعضاء ان تحافظ علي المعلومات محل الضبط وان تحافظ عليها من العبث اذا كان يخشى عليها من العبث  *2- تحريز البيانات*  رجال الشرطه بعد تفتيشهم النظام والقيام بعملهم وضبط الاشياء المتحصله من الجريمة وأخذهم ان تأخذ نسخه من الاشياء المضبوطة فتقوم الشرطه بتحريز تلك البيانات المتحصله عن الجريمة ايا كانت بوضع الشمع الاحمر عليها  *3- فك شفره الرسائل الالكترونية*  علي رئيس النيابة او سلطه التحقيق اقاضي التحقيق اثناء نظر الدعوي ان يعينوا شخصا طبيعيا مؤهلا للقيام بعمليه فك الفره اذا كان ذلك ضروريا .

----------


## مها مهدى

*" بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم "* *" السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته "*   *الســــــؤال   : وضح مدى إختلاف إجراءات التحقيق فى مجال الجرائم الإلكترونية ؟* 


 *** الإجــــــــــــــــــــابـة *** _أكتب يا قلمى وعبر يا لسانى عن هذا الموضوع الشيق الجميل الذى يتحدث عن أهمية مدى إختلاف إجراءات التحقيق فى مجال الجرائم الإلكترونية  حيث أن الطبيعة الخاصة لإجراءات التحقيق فى مجال التعاملات الإلكترونية تتميز بطابع خاص وسوف نوضح ذلك من خلال المباحث الآتيــــــــــــــــة : -_ 
*المبحث الأول** : الخصائص التى تميز التفتيش والأعتراض والتسجيل فى مجال التعاملات الإلكترونية : -*
_- القاعدة : حرمة الحياة الخاصة للبيانات المعالجة اليا : -_
_لا يجوز دخول المساكن بغير سبق الحصول على إذن بذلك من سلطة التحقيق . ويقترب الأمر فى ذلك بالنسبة للدخول إلى البيانات الموجودة فى داخل النظام . بيد أن مفهوم الدخول إلى النظام يختلف عن الدخول إلى المساكن ، فالدخول إلى النظام يتم عن طريق تشغيل الجهاز عن قرب أو عن بعد أو الدخول إلى البيانات الموجودة فى جهاز يعمل بالفعل ، وذلك بأستعمال برنامج خاص بذلك . وتطبيقا لذلك قضى فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بأن التعديل الرابع للدستور الأمريكى الذى يحمى الحق فى الخصوصية يحمى البيانات المعالجة اليا من التداخل إليها عن بعد مقيما التماثل بين الأقتحام المادى للمنازل والأقتحام المعنوى للمعلومات . فلا يشترط لتسجيل المحادثات الإلكترونية بل والمحادثات الهاتفية الدخول إلى أماكن خاصة ووضع أجهزة التصنت فى تلك الأماكن ، بل يجوز القيام بذلك عن بعد وهنا يشملها التنظيم القانونى أى الحظر ما دامت توافرت الشروط القانونية اللازمة لذلك . تطبيقا لذلك قضى فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بأن وضع جهاز تنصت على كابينة تليفون لكى يسمح ذلك بالتنصت على مكالمة تليفونية يجريها المتهم مع الغير تعتبر عملا مشروعا . ونستفيد من ذلك انه لا يلزم دخول المكان الخاص بالتنصت وإنما يمكن أن يحدث ذلك عن بعد كما فى حالة اعتراض الاتصالات الإلكترونية . هذا الإلتقاط عن بعد يعتبر وسيلة غير مشروعة لتجميع الدليل ويعتبر الدليل الذى تحصل بتلك الطريقة دليلا باطلا ._ 
_- ضرورة أحترام حقوق الإنسان فى مجال الإجراءات الجنائية عن الجرائم الإلكترونية :-_ 
_عنيت الأتفاقية الأوربية فى مجال جرائم الإنترنت بالنص على ضرورة احترام حقوق الإنسان فى مجال الإجراءات الجنائية التى تتخذ عند وقوع جريمة من جرائم السيبر . فقد نصت على ذلك صراحة المادة ( 15 ) من تلك الأتفاقية . وقد أشارت هذه الأتفاقية بصفة خاصة من بين ضمانات حقوق الإنسان إلى الضمانة القضائية أو السلطة المحايدة وإلى وجود أسباب معقولة تبرر الإجراءات الجنائية الماسة بالحقوق الفردية وإلى ضرورة تحديد محل تلك الإجراءات ( التفتيش والتصنت ) وتحديد المدة ومضمون تلك الإجراءات . فالإجراءات الجنائية فى مجال جرائم الكمبيوتر والأنترنت يتعين توافر الضمانات التقليدية لحقوق الإنسان فى مجالها مثلها فى ذلك مثل غيرها من المجالات ._ 
_- تجريم أعتراض الأتصالات الإلكترونية : -_ 
_تعاقب كثير من التشريعات المقارنة على أعتراض الأتصالات السلكية واللاسلكية الخاصة دون إذن بذلك باعتبار أن ذلك يتضمن انتهاكا لحرمة الحياة الخاصة . فتنص المادة (309) مكرر عقوبات مصرى على أنة " يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتقل عن سنة كل من اعتدى على حرمة الحياة الخاصة للمواطن وذلك بأن أرتكب أحد الأفعال الآتية فى غير الأحوال المصرح بها قانونا أو بغير رضاء المجنى علية :-_ 
_1-     _ _استرق السمع أو سجل أو نقل عن طريق جهاز من الأجهزة أيا كان نوعه محادثات جرت فى مكان خاص أو عن طريق التليفون ._ 
_2-     _ _التقط أو نقل بجهاز من الأجهزة أيا كان نوعه صورة شخص فى مكان خاص ._ 
_فإذا صدرت الأفعال المشار إليها فى الفقرتين السابقتين أثناء اجتماع على مسمع أو مراى من الحاضرين فى ذلك الأجتماع فإن رضاء هؤلاء يكون مفترضا . ويحكم فى جميع الأحوال بمصادرة الأجهزة وغيرها مما يكون قد أستخدم فى الجريمة أو تحصل عنها كما يحكم بمحو التسجيلات المتحصلة عن الجريمة أو إعدامها "._ 
_ويلاحظ ان النص السابق يخص المحادثات الشفوية التى تتم عن طريق التليفون . وبالتالى فإن النص ينحسر دون المحادثات التى تتم عن طريق الكمبيوتر والتى تتخذ شكل البريد الإلكترونى أو المحادثة الفورية . ويعد ذلك تطبيقا لمبدأ الشرعية الذى يقضى بأنه " لاجريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بنص فى القانون " ._ 
_وتنص المادة (3) من القانون المدنى فى مقاطعة الكيبيك بكندا على أن " كل شخص من حقه أحترام سمعته واعتباره وحياته الخاصة ولا يجوز المساس بحرمة حياته الخاصة إلا برضاء منه أو من ورثته أو كان القانون يجيز ذلك . وقد عددت المادة (36) من القانون المدنى فى الكيبيك صور المساس بالحياة الخاصة فى التالى : -_
_1-     _ _الدخول فى مسكن الشخص او ضبط أشياء منه ._ 
_2-     _ _أعتراض أو إستعمال أتصال خاص ._ 
_3-     _ _التقاط أو استعمال صورته عن عمد عندما يتواجد فى مكان خاص ._ 
_4-     _ _مراقبة حياته الخاصة بأى وسيلة كانت ._ 
_5-     _ _استعمال اسمه أو صورته أو ملامحه المتشابههمع شخص أو صوته لغرض أخر بخلاف إعلام الجمهور ._ 
_6-     _ _استعمال مراسلاته الخاصة أو مكاتبيه أو مستنداته الشخصية ._ 
_وقد أوردت المادة (2858) من القانون المدنى لمقاطعة الكيبيك الجزاء المترتب على مخالفة تلك النصوص وهو استبعاد الدليل بقولها " يجب على المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها أن ترفض كل عناصر الإثبات التى تم الحصول عليها فى ظروف تشكل مساسا بالحقوق والحريات الأساسية والتى يكون من شأن استعمالها الإضرار بحسن سير العدالة " ._ 
_- شروط تسجيل الأتصالات الإلكترونية وفقا للقانون الأمريكى والمقارن : -_
_لكى يتم تسجيل الأتصالات الإلكترونية أو الهاتفية على الوجه القانونى الصحيح وفقا للقانون الأمريكى يلزم أن يصدر به إذن من القاضى المختص بناء على طلب من أحد أعضاء النيابة ممن حددهم القانون الأمريكى بالموافقة على طلب تسجيل المحادثات الإلكترونية الذى يقدمه أحد رجال الضبط القضائى . وقد حدد القانون الأمريكى الجرائم التى يجوز فيها أستصدار إذن بتسجيل الأتصالات ومن اهمها الجرائم المعاقب عليها بالأعدام أو بالحبس لمدة تزيد على سنة واحدة . فإن التشريعات المقارنة تقر مشروعية وضع المحادثات التليفونية تحت المراقبة بناء على إذن من السلطة المختصة لتجميع الأدلة عن جريمة معينة متى كان ضروريا لظهور الحقيقة ._ 
_فتنص المادة (100) من قانون الإجراءات الفرنسى على أنه " فى مواد الجنايات وفى الجنح إذا كانت العقوبة المقررة للجريمة هى سنتان حبس أو أكثر فإن قاضى التحقيق له عندما تقتضى ذلك ضرورات التحقيق أن يأمر بأعتراض وتسجيل وتدوين المراسلات التى تتم بطريق الأتصالات اللاسلكية . وتتم تلك الإجراءات تحت إشرافه ومراقبته . ويكون قرار الأعتراض مكتوبا وهو لا يجوز الطعن فيه " . وتتلخص تلك الشروط وفقا للقانون السابق فى التالى : -_
_1-     _ _يلزم صدور إذن من قاضى التحقيق فلا يكفى صدور إذن من النيابة العامة فى إطار حالة التلبس ._ 
_2-     _ _أن يكون ذلك فى الجنايات والجنح المعاقب عليها بعقوبة الحبس سنتين على الأقل ._ 
_3-     _ _يجب أن يكون الإذن الصادر به مكتوبا كما أنه يلزم أن يحدد هذا الإذن الخط التليفونى الذى يتم وضعه تحت المراقبة ._ 
_- عدم جواز أعتراض الأتصالات الإلكترونية بين المدافع والمتهم : -_ 
_يثار التساؤل عن مدى انطباق او إعمال القواعد الخاصة باعتراض المحادثات التليفونية على المحادثات الإلكترونية كالرسائل والمحادثات الفورية . هلى تسرى عليها قاعدة أحترام الحق فى الدفاع وخصوصا المحادثات التى تجرى بين المتهم والمدافع عنه بطريق مباشر أو بالتليفون ؟ وهل نحتاج إلى قواعد خاصة لكى تحكم المحادثات الألكترونية ؟ الأصل أن الحق فى الدفاع يحول دون تفتيش كمبيوتر المحامى عن المتهم لضبط ملفات خاصة بالدفاع . بيد أنه إذا أشترك المحامى مع المتهم فى جريمة معينة فإنه يصبح هو الآخر متهما . لذا قضى فى ذلك بأنه لايجوز التمسك بالحق فى الدفاع للدفع ببطلان تسجيل المحادثات التليفونية التى تتم بين المتهم والمدافع عنه مادام أن المحامى يشترك فى جريمة مع المتهم فيصبح هو الآخر عندئذ متهما معه ._ 
_كما أثار هذا الحكم النقاط الثلاث التالية وهما : -_ 
*أولا*_ : صدور إذن بتفتيش مكان معين ينسحب على جهاز الكمبيوتر المتواجد به ولا يشترط صدور إذن صريح بتفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر . ويتمشى هذا المفهوم مع ما يتجه إليه القضاء الأمريكى فى العديد من احكامه ._
*ثاني**ا* _: أن تفتيش الكمبيوتر الخاص بالمدافع عن المتهم وضع له القانون قواعد خاصة مادام أنه متواجد فى مكتب المحامى لأنه متواجد فى مكتب المحامى لأنه يأخذ حكم الملفات الورقية ._ 
*ثالثا*_ : يثار التساؤل عما إذا كان يجوز تفتيش كمبيوتر جماعى وكان أحد أصحاب الحق متهما دون الآخرين وصدر إذن بتفتيشه او بتفتيش المكان الذى يتواجد فيه ، هل يصح هذا الإذن أم أنه باطل ؟ تقضى القاعدة بأن تفتيش المكان المشترك جائز مادام أن المتهم يشارك فيه كأن يكون منزلا مشتركا أو مكتبا مشتركا . أما إذا كان أحد المشتركين فى الكمبيوتر مدافعا عن المتهم ولم يكن هذا المدافع متهما هو الآخر فإننا نرى أن التفتيش يتعين أن يحترم الحق فى الدفاع فلا يجوز ضبط ملفات فى الكمبيوتر تتعلق بالدفاع عن المتهمين . ويقترب ذلك من تفتيش مسكن أحد أصحاب الحصانات كعضو مجلس الشعب أو أحد القضاة ، إذا كان ابنه متهما ومقيما معه فى نفس المسكن دون رفع الحصانة يؤدى إلى تفويت الغاية التى من أجلها شرعت الحصانة ._ 
_- الخصائص التى تميز تفتيش البريد الإلكترونى : -_ 
_يتمتع صاحب البريد الإلكترونى بالحق فى حرمة الحياة الخاصة بالنسبة للمعلومات المتواجدة داخل البريد الإلكترونى لجهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص به . وتقيم طريق البريد العادى وبناء عليه لايجوز التداخل للأطلاع على البريد الإلكترونى دون إذن صاحبه مالم يصدر إذن قضائى بذلك . تطبيقا لذلك قضى بعدم مشروعية الدليل فى قضية بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بالنسبة للمتهم الذى كان يحوز صورا فاضحة خاصة بالأطفال ويعاقب على ذلك القانون الأمريكى استنادا إلى أن رجال الضبط القضائى لجأوا إلى مزود الخدمات الخاص بهذا المتهم لكى يساعدهم على الدخول إلى بريده الإلكترونى والتعرف على ما يحوزه من تلك الصور ومعرفة من يتعامل معهم فى هذه الصور وذلك دون سبق الحصول على إذن قضائى بذلك . فالبريد الإلكترونى يتماثل مع المراسلات البريدية فى أن كلا النوعين يتمتعان بالحق فى الخصوصية الذى يضمنه الدستور والقانون فى التشريعات المقارنة تطبيقا لذلك قضى فى كندا ببطلان الدليل المستمد من البريد الإلكترونى لأحد الأشخاص دون موافقته ._ 
_- المقارنة بين الخطاب الورقى والمحادثة التليفونية فيما يتعلق بحرمة الحياة الخاصة : -_ 
_إذا أرسل شخص إلى أخر خطابا فإن هذا الخطاب يصبح ملكا للمرسل إليه من وقت تسليمه إلى مصلحة البريد ومن باب أولى عند وصوله إلى المرسل إليه . وبالتالى فإنه من الطبيعى أنيكون لهذا الأخير أن يفشى محتواه إلى الغير فالرضاء ذو أثر فعال سواء أكان هذا الرضاء صريحا أم ضمنيا . ومن التطبيقات على الرضاء الضمنى ما قضت به المحاكم الكندية من أن الزوجة التى تلقت خطابا وسلمته لزوجها دون مظروف خارجى يغلفه لكى يقوم بوضعه بين بريدها قد تخلت عن حقها فى حرمة الحياة الخاصة وبالتالى فإن من حق هذا الزوج أن يقرأه ._ 
_ويختلف الأمر فى حالة المحادثة التليفونية حيث تجرى المحادثة فى شكل مباشر بين المتحدثين فليس هناك مرسل ومرسل إليه بل تفاعل فى الحديث بين طرفين فالأمر يتعلق بمحادثة وليس بمراسلة .وبالتالى فإنها ملك الأثنين والأصل أنه لا يجوز الأعتداء على حرمتها إلا بموافقة الطرفين ._ 
_- مدى التماثل بين الرسائل الإلكترونية والرسائل البريدية من ناحية النظام القانونى للتفتيش :-_
_فى حالة عدم وجود نص يحدد النظام القانونى للرسائل الإلكترونية يجب أن نبحث عما يقترب من الرسائل الإلكترونية ولا نجد سوى النظام القانونى المعروف والخاص بالرسائل البريدية . والحقيقة أن الأثنين يقتربان من عدة أوجه هى :-_ 
_1-     _ _كل منهما يشكل أتصالا مكتوبا بين طرفين ._
_2-     _ _كل منهما يستخدم صندوقا بريديا خاصا ._
_3-     _ _تمر مدة بين إرسال وأستقبال الرسالة فى الحالتين ._
_4-     _ _تتفق الحالتان فى أنه عندما يتم إرسال الرسالة لايمكن للمرسل أن يستردها مرة أخرى ._
_5-     _ _كما يتفقان أيضا فى إمكانية إرسال رسائل إلى المرسل إليه من أشخاص غير مرغوب فيهم كأصحاب الإعلانات للبضائع والخدمات ._ 
_وهناك فرق بين الرسائل البريدية والرسائل الإلكترونية وذلك على الوجه التالى : -_ 
_1-     _ _أن هناك وسيط يتمثل فى وجود طرف ثالث (أى إنسان ) بين المرسل والمرسل إليه فى خصوص الرسائل البريدية الأمر الذى لا يتوافر بالنسبة للرسائل الإلكترونية ._ 
_2-     _ _أن الرسائل البريدية تتميز بالسرية بشكل أكبر من الرسائل الإلكترونية الى تسببت الوسائل التكنولوجية الحديثة فى إمكانية التقاطها من الغير بالأستعانة ببرامج خاصة بذلك ._ 
_- مدى التماثل بين المحادثات الإلكترونية والمكالمات الهاتفية :-_
_1- يعتمد كل منهما على خط تليفونى ._
_2- يتم الأتصال فى كل منهما مباشرة ودون الحاجة إلى وسيط بينهما وذلك على خلاف الوضع بالنسبة للمراسلات البريدية ._
_3- يحدث تبادل للمحادثات الإلكترونية والمكالمات الهاتفية دون فاصل زمنى وهذا على خلاف الرسائل البريدية ._ 
_وقد تضمنت المادة (2510) من القانون الأمريكى تعريفا للأتصالات السكلية حيث تتطلب وجود صوت إنسان لكى نكون بصدد أتصال سلكى وإذا لم تحتوى الأتصالات على صوت إنسانى حقيقى فأنها تخرج عن نطاق الأتصالات السلكية . ولقد أكدت هذا المعنى المحاكم الأمريكية فى العديد من أحكامها . ولا بد أن يتم الأتصال السلكى أو يمر بأكمله أو فى جزء منه خلال سلك أو كابل ._ 
_ويثار التساؤل عن أعتبار التليفون الهوائى من قبيل الأتصالات السلكية أم لا ؟ والرد هنا بالإيجاب حيث يعتبر التليفون الهوائى من قبيل الأتصالات السلكية والسبب فى ذلك يرجع إلى أنه فى لحظة من لحظات الأتصال تمر المكالمة بمرحلة سلكية تتمثل فى محطة السنترال . ويجب القول بأنه إذا وجد السلك داخل جهاز التليفون عند حدوث الإرسال أو الأستقبال للأتصال فإن ذلك لايكفى لاعتبار الأتصال هنا إتصالا سلكيا ._ 
_ويجب على المشرع أن يتدخل لسن قوانين لتنظيم الوضع القانونى للمحادثات الإلكترونية ولا يتركها لأجتهاد المحاكم لمعرفة ما إذا كان الوضع القانونى لهذه المحادثات تسرى عليه القواعد الخاصة بالأتصالات السلكية . ويرجع ذلك إلى الطبيعة الخاصة للمراسلات الإلكترونية والتى تأخذ بعض الجوانب من المراسلات البريدية ._
_- التمييز بين مراقبة وتسجيل المحادثات الإلكترونية وقواعد التفتيش المعتادة : -_ 
_على الرغم من أن الأتصالات التليفونية تتم فى الوقت الحالى عن طريق أجهزة الكمبيوتر فى السنترالات المختلفة فإن هناك ما يميز تسجيل المحادثات التليفونية عن تسجيل المحادثات الإلكترونية أو تفتيش الكمبيوتر ذاته وعلى الرغم من أن أجهزة الكمبيوتر تعمل على خط تليفونى عندما تكون متصلة بالأنترنت فإن تسجيل المحادثات التليفونية يخضع لبعض القواعد المختلفة عن قواعد تفتيش المساكن من ذلك أنه لا يتم إخطار أو حضور صاحب الشأن فى أثناء تسجيل المكالمات الهاتفية بينما يلزم ذلك فى حالة تفتيش المساكن (مادة 92 إجراءات مصرى ) ._
_ومما يميز تسجيل المحادثات التليفونية عن تفتيش أجهزة الكمبيوتر أنه يمكن تتبع المعلومات وصولا إلى الأجهزة الخادمة حيث يتم تخزين تلك المعلومات . كما أن أعتراض المحادثات الإلكترونية أو تفتيش أجهزة الكمبيوتر يمكن أن يتم عن بعد وهذا يختلف عن تسجيل المحادثات التليفونية فى الوضع المعتاد . وعلى الرغم من أن أجهزة الكمبيوتر تعمل على خط تليفونى فإن تفتيشها لا يخضع لنفس النظام الذى يحكم تسجيل المحادثات التليفونية ._ 
_- جواز التفتيش لضبط المعلومات :-_ 
_أصبحت التشريعات الحديثة تجيز تفتيش الأجهزة الإلكترونية لضبط المعلومات المتواجدة فيها والتى تفيد فى كشف الحقيقة . من ذلك أن المجلس الأوربى أكد على أنه يتعين مراجعة القوانين فى مجال الإجراءات الجنائية للسماح بأعتراض الرسائل الإلكترونية وتجميع للبيانات المتعلقة بتداول المعلومات فى حالة التحقيقات المتعلقة بجريمة من الجرائم الخطيرة الماسة بسرية أو سلامة الأتصالات أو أنظمة الكمبيوتر ._ 
_- أختلاف تفتيش وضبط المعلومات المخزنة عن الأتصالات المباشرة : -_ 
_يختلف تفتيش وضبط المعلومات المخزنة عن أعتراض الأتصالات المباشرة أى أثناء حدوث تلك الأتصالات ._
_حيث يتم اعتراضها ووضعها تحت التنصت وتسجيلها الأمر الذى لا يتوافر فى حالة المعلومات التى تم تخزينها بالفعل فإذا كان تسجيل المحادثات فى أثناء حدوثها يحتاج إلى إجراءات أكثر صرامة ويتمثل فى صدور إذن من القاضى الجزئى بناء على طلب من النيابة العامة وفقا للقوانين المقارنة . فإن التفتيش بغرض ضبط المعلومات المخزنة بما فيها المحادثات التى أنتهت والتى يستمر تخزينها فى الجهاز الخادم يتميز بقواعد أقل صرامة تتمثل فى الأكتفاء بإذن من النيابة العامة . وتفتيش جهاز الخادم يعنى تفتيش أماكن العمل وهذا النوع من التفتيش ليس تفتيشا يتعلق بالمنازل والتى قضت المحكمة الدستورية المصرية بتاريخ 2 يونية سنة 1984 بالنسبة له بأنه يكفى قيام حالة التلبس لجواز ذلك التفتيش . وبناء عليه فإن تفتيش جهاز الخادم مع أنه يقتضى الدخول أى تفتيش المكان إلا أنه تفتيش لأماكن العمل يجوز فى رأينا بناء على توافر حالة التلبس ._ 
_- ألتزام مزودى الخدمات بالتعاون مع المحقق :-_
_تتجه التشريعات المقارنة إلى إلزام مزودى الخدمات بالتعاون مع المحقق بالإضافة إلى ألتزامهم بالتعاون مع رجال الضبط القضائى ويتعين أن يفرض ألتزام على مزودى الخدمات الذين يقدمون خدمات الأتصالات اللاسلكية للجمهور إما من خلال شبكة عامة أو من خلال شبكة خاصة أن يقدموا لسلطة التحقيق المعلومات اللازمة لتحديد هوية مستعمل الشبكة ._ 
_- التعاون الدولى فى مجال تفتيش أجهزة الكمبيوتر : -_ 
_يقع على الدول واجب التعاون فيما بينهما لمكافحة الجرائم التى تقع عن طريق الإنترنت ذلك لوجود عقبات كثيرة منها صعوبة تحديد هوية مرتكبى هذا النوع من الجرائم وأيضا صعوبة إثبات تلك الجرائم ونسبتها إلى مرتكبيها ولتحقيق هذا الآثر تدعو بعض التشريعات المقارنة إلى التعاون الدولى فى مجال تفتيش اجهزة الكمبيوتر . والمجلس الأوربى يدعو أعضاءه إلى التعاون فيما بينهم فى مجال تفتيش الأنظمة المعلوماتية بحيث يستطيع رجال الضبط القضائى تفتيش النظام المعلوماتى المتواجد فى دولة أخرى وذلك مع مراعاة سيادة الدول ._ 
_- صعوبات تتعلق بالتعاون الدولى فى مجال تحقيق الجرائم الإلكترونية :-_ 
_يدعو الطابع الدولى لجرائم الكمبيوتر بسبب وجود شبكة الإنترنت وكذلك بسبب إتصال أجهزة الكمبيوتر بعضها ببعض عبر حدود الدول إلى ضرورة التعاون القضائى الجنائى بين الدول . غير أنه توجد صعوبات تحول دون توافر هذا التعاون منها عدم الأهتمام على المستوى الدولى بالكثير من جرائم الكمبيوتر ما عدا جرائم الأستغلال الجنسى للأطفال كما يحول دون زيادة هذا التعاون أنتماء الدول إلى أنظمة قانونية مختلفة فكل دولة لها مفهومها فى تحديد أركان الجريمة وفى أنواع العقوبات وفى التحقيق والمحاكمة . يضاف إلى ذلك أن جرائم الكمبيوتر لا تنتمى إلى الجرائم الجسيمة التى تدعو إلى الأهتمام الدولى بها ._ 
*المبحث الثانى** : القواعد التى تنظم التفتيش والأعتراض والتسجيل فى مجال التعاملات الإلكترونية :-* 
_المطلب الأول__ : تفتيش النظام بناء على إذن :-_ 
_- شروط إذن التفتيش فى المواد الإلكترونية :-_
*أولا* _: شرط خطورة الجريمة :- تشترط  بعض التشريعات لصحة التفتيش بوجه عام أن يكون ذلك فى جريمة ذات خطورة معينة وذلك كالقانون الفنلندى الذى يستلزم أن تكون الجريمة معاقبا عليها الحبس مدة لا تزيد عن ستة أشهر ، ولا يتوافر ذلك فى الجرائم المعلوماتية . أما القانون المصرى فإنه لم يشترط درجة معينة من الجسامة إلا فيما يتعلق بضبط الرسائل البريدية وتسجيل المحادثات الهاتفية حيث يتعين ان يكون ذلك فى جناية أو جنحة معاقب عليها بالحبس لمدة تزيد عن ثلاثة أشهر (مادة 95و206 إجراءات جنائية ) وبتطبيق ذلك على الجرائم الإلكترونية يتبين لنا أنه يلزم توافر هذا الشرط فى التشريعات التى تستلزم ذلك فقط ._ 
*ثانيا*_ : شرط جدية التحريات :- من المستقر عليه فى التشريعات المقارنة أن الإذن بالتفتيش يلزم أن يصدر بناء على تحريات جدية بل إن الدستور الأمريكى عنى فى التعديل الرابع منه بالنص على أن " الإذن تفتيشا أو قبضا " يجب ان يكون صادر بناء على دلائل كافية وبالمثل فإن قواعد الإجراءات الجنائية الأمريكية الفيدرالية فى الفقرة 41-ج تتطلب هذا الشرط . ومن التطبيقات على الدلائل الكافية التى يلزم ان يستند الإذن بتفتيش المعلومات عليها ما قضى به من توافر تلك الدلائل بين نقل الصور الفاضحة وعنوان الأنترنت بروتوكول وأرتباط ذلك مع رقم حساب المتهم لدى مزود الخدمات ووجود رقمين للتليفون لديه يستخدمان فى ذلك ._ 
*ثالثا* _: شرط التحديد فى الإذن : - يتجه الرأى فى التشريعات المقارنة كما هو الحال فى القضاء الأمريكى إلى تطلب شرط التحديد اللازم لصحة الإذن والتفتيش. ويعتبر تنفيذ الإذن مخلا بشرط التحديد إذا قام رجل الضبط القضائى بضبط الجهاز مع أن الإذن كان لضبط المعلومات ولا يعتبر الإذن مخلا بشرط التحديد أن ينص على ضبط وتفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر والديسكات الممغنطه والأقراص الممغنطه وكل البرامج التى يمكن ان تحتوى على أدله تفيد فى كشف الجريمه وبناء عليه فإنه يكفى لصحة الإ ذن بالتفتيش والضبط ان يقتصر هذا الإذن على ذكر"ضبط جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بالمتهم" دون تحديد أكثر من ذلك._
_- صعوبة تحديد محل التفتيش فى الإذن:-_
_نجد أن صعوبه تحديد محل التفتيش فى الإذن الصادر فى مجال تفتيش أجهزة الكمبيوتر يرجع ذلك إلى الطبيعه الخاصة بجهاز الكمبيوتر الذى يحتوى على عدد كبير من الملفات بالإضافه الى أن أسماء هذه الملفات لا تدل بالضرورة على ما تحتويها، فقد يعمد المتهم الى وضع إسم مستعار بينما يحتوى هذا الملف على ما يشكل جريمة._
_- مجال الإذن بالتفتيش :-_
_يمكن أن يصدر إذن بتفتيش الكمبيوتر ليشمل جميع البيانات الشخصية الخاصه بالمشترك والمتعاملين معه وكذلك محتويات الملفات المخزنه بما فيها تلك التى تم تخزينها مدة اقل من 180يوما وفقا للقانون الأمريكى ولا يلزم لذلك أن يسبق صدور الإذن توجيه إخطار الى المشترك.وبناء على ذلك فإن الإذن بالتفتيش لا يتقيد بنوع معين من المعلومات غير أنه مشروط فى صدوره بضرورة توافر الدلائل الكافية على وقوع جريمة يفيد التفتيش لدى مزود الخدمات فى كشف الحقيقة بخصوصها._
_- إقتصار صدور الإذن بالتفتيش على الكمبيوتر :-_
_غالبا ما يصدر الإذن بتفتيش مسكن المتهم أو محل عمله بحيث ينصرف هذا الإذن إلى كل ما يتواجد فى المسكن أو فى مقر العمل ،فإذا صدر إذن بتفتيش المسكن أو محل العمل الخاص بالمتهم فمن حق رجل الضبط القضائى أن يقوم بتفتيش أجهزة الكمبيوتر المتواجدة فى المسكن أو محل العمل ما دام أن ذلك يفيد فى كشف الحقيقة عن الجريمة التى صدر الإذن بخصوصها._
_- تفتيش أكثر من ملف فى كمبيوتر واحد:-_
_قد يحتوى جهاز الكمبيوتر على أكثر من ملف فإن التساؤل يثار حول إعتبار كل ملف صندوقا مغلقا يحتاج كل واحد منها إلى إذن قضائى مستقل عن الآخر.فى إجابته على هذا التساؤل صدرت للقضاء الأمريكى أحكام اعتبرت الديسك بما فيه من ملفات وجهاز كمبيوتر بما يحتويه من ملفات صندوقا مغلقا واحدا، أى أن هذة الأحكام لم تعتبر الملف الواحد صندوقا مغلقا مستقلا وبالتالى فإن هذة الأحكام لا تستوجب صدور إذن قضائى مستقل لكل ملف على حدة._
_- مشكلة تحديد السلطه المختصة بإصدار إذن التفتيش:-_
_تقضى القاعدة العامة فى كثير من الدول- مثل كندا والولايات المتحدة بأنة من الضرورى توافر الإختصاص للجهة القضائية التى تقوم بإجراء قضائى معين ويتوافر هذا الإختصاص فى الدولتين المشار إليهما عندما تتواجد بيانات الكمبيوتر محل التفتيش أو الضبط فى جهاز أو على شبكة تتواجد فى دائرة إختصاص الجهة التى تأمر بهذا الإجراء .فالقاعدة رقم41 (أ) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائيه الأمريكى الفيدرالى تنص على أن الإختصاص بإصدار إذن التفتيش يؤول إلى الجهة القضائية فى الدائرة الفيدراليه التى يتواجد فيها محل التفتيش شيئا كان أو شخصا._
_- تنفيذ الإذن بالتفتيش والضبط فى المجال المعلوماتى :-_

----------


## مها مهدى

_من المبادىء المقررة أنه إذا قام رجل الضبط القضائى بتفتيش أشياء لم يحددها الإذن الصادر بالتفتيش فإن ذلك يجعل التفتيش باطلا وذلك إستنادا إلى أن القائم بالتفتيش قد خالف الإذن بالتفتيش ويسمى القانون الأمريكى تلك الحالة بالمخالفة الواضحة للإذن، ومع أن كثيرا من المتهمين فى الولايات المتحدة يتمسكون بالمخالفه الواضحه للإذن فى مجال تفتيش الكمبيوتر عندما يصدر الإذن بضبط ملفات معينه فيقوم رجال الضبط القضائى بتفتيش وضبط جهاز الكمبيوتر بأكمله وتقضى المحاكم بصحه هذا التفتيش وذلك لضبط الجهاز والملفات أيضا._
_- القواعد التى يخضع لها تنفيذ إذن التفتيش فى المواد الإلكترونيه :-_
_يخضع تنفيذ الإذن فى المواد الإلكترونيه لعدة قواعد بعضها مستمد من القواعد العامه مع تطويعها لكى تتلائم مع تلك المواد والبعض الآخر روعى فيه ما لتفتيش المواد الإلكترونيه من ذاتية من ذلك أن القواعد العامة فى تنفيذ التفتيش تسمح بتفتيش الأشياء المغلقه ما دام أن الإذن بلتفتيش كان صادرا بخصوص المكان الذى تتواجد فيه هذه الأشياء تطبيقا لذلك قضى فى أمريكا بصحه تفتيش الصناديق المغلقه المتواجدة فى المكان الذى يرد عليه التفتيش._
_-_ _تنفيذ التفتيش المعلوماتى بعد ضبط الكمبيوتر :-_ 
_لا تتضمن التشريعات المقارنه كالقانون الأمريكى من النصوص ما يفرض مدة معينه لإجراء تفتيش الجهاز بعد ضبطه بيد أن القانون الأمريكى يتضمن نصا يستلزم أن يتم تنفيذ الإذن بالضبط والتفتيش فى مدة لا تتجاوز عشرة أيام من وقت صدور الإذن ._ 
_- تفتيش النظام الرئيسى والأنظمة المتصله به فى الداخل :-_
_يثار التساؤل حول أثر تفتيش الأنظمة المتصلة بالنظام المأذون بتفتيشه إذا تواجدت فى دائرة إختصاص مختلفة،هل يمتد تفتيش كمبيوتر معين إلى الأجهزة المرتبطة به فى داخل البلاد؟_
_ من المعروف أن الإذن بالتفتيش فى الجرائم التقليديه يتعين أن يحدد مكانه ومحل التفتيش والمقصود بمكان التفتيش مكان العمل أو المسكن الذى صدر الإذن بدخوله والبحث فيه عن أدله الجريمة ونقصد بمحل التفتيش الأدله التى يسعى التفتيش إلى تجميعها وذلك بغرض إظهار الحقيقة . فعند البحث عن المخدرات يكون مكان التفتيش هو منزل المتهم ويكون محل التفتيش هو المخدر نفسه فإذا طبقنا ذلك على الجرائم المعلوماتيه فإننا نقصد بمكان التفتيش مقر الشركة أو الشخص الذى يمتلك أجهزة الكمبيوتر ونقصد بمحل التفتيش أجهزة الكمبيوتر نفسها التى قد تتضمن أدلة تفيد فى كشف الحقيقة ._ 
_- تفتيش النظام الرئيسى والأنظمة المتصلة به فى الخارج : -_ 
_يظهر أحيانا فى أثناء التحقيقات أنه من الضرورى تفتيش جهاز كمبيوتر فى الخارج كما لو تعلق الأمر بشركة أم رئيسة وفروعها فى الخارج حيث تربط أجهزة الشركة بعضها ببعض وأحيانا ترتبط بعض الأجهزة بقاعدة بيانات متواجدة فى الخارج . تسمح بعض التشريعات المقارنة بتفتيش الأنظمة المتصلة حتى ولو كانت متواجدة فى خارج إقليم الدولة . فتجيز المادة 17 فقرة 2 من القانون الفرنسى لرجال الضبط القضائى أن يقوموا بتفتيش الأنظمة المتصلة حتى ولو تواجدت فى خارج الإقليم مع مراعاة الشروط المنصوص عليها فى المعاهدات الدولية فتنص المادة السابقة على أنه " إذا كانت البيانات مخزنة فى نظام معلوماتى يقع فى خارج إقليم الدولة فإنه يجوز لرجال الضبط الدخول إلى هذه البيانات مع مراعاة الشروط المنصوص عليها فى المعاهدات الدولية " ._ 
_- مدى جواز إعتراض الأتصالات الإلكترونية :-_ 
_يعرف القانون الأمريكى التقاط أو اعتراض الإتصالات بأنه " أكتساب سماعى أو غيره لمحتوى أية إتصالات سلكية أو إلكترونية أو شفوية وذلك من خلال إستعمال أى جهاز سواء كان هذا الجهاز اليا أو إلكترونيا أو غير ذلك " وقد قضى بأن المقصود بكلمة أكتساب أن يتم الألتقاط أثناء الأتصال نفسه ، ويترتب على ذلك أن مراقبة الأتصالات المخزنة لايعتبر ألتقاطا لها . وقد قضت المحاكم الأمريكية بذلك حيث أعتبرت الدخول إلى الأتصالات الخاصة بالبريد الإلكترونى المخزنة مختلفا عن الألتقاط ._ 
_- الصور المختلفة لأعتراض الأتصالات الإلكترونية وتفتيشها : -_
_يجوز أعتراض الأتصالات الإلكترونية على غرار ما يحدث بالنسبة للأتصالات التليفونية بناء على أمر بذلك فى أثناء حدوثها ويتضمن ذلك إجراء تسجيل لتلك الإتصالات فتنص المادة 20من القسم الخامس من الأتفاقية الأوربية لجرائم السيبر لسنة 2001على أنه " من حق الدولة الطرف أن تقوم بإعتراض وتسجيل الإتصالات الإلكترونية المتداولة فى الوقت الحقيقى أى فى أثناء الوقت الذى يتم تداولها فيه "._
_ويجب التمييز فى راينا بين أربعة اوضاع للإطلاع على محتوى الرسائل أو الإتصالات وهما : -_ 
*أولا* _: أعتراض الإتصالات : ويتم ذلك فى أثناء تبادل الإتصالات ._ 
*ثانيا*_ : تفتيش الإتصالات المخزنة : ويتم ذلك بعد وصول تمام الإتصال او وصول الرسالة الإلكترونية وقيام مأمور الضبط القضائى بفتح الجهاز للإطلاع عليها ._ 
*ثالثا* _: مجرد العلم : ويتم ذلك عند وصول الرسالة مفتوحة أو تمام الإتصال فى حضور رجال الضبط القضائى وذلك إستعمال حيلة أو خدعة من هؤلاء الآخرين ._ 
*رابعا*_ : الإتصال بشبكة عامة : ويتم ذلك فى حالة الإتصال بشبكة عامة أى يسمح لعدد غير محدد من الأفراد بالإتصال بها حتى ولو كان نظير دفع رسم معين كشبكة الميناتل فى فرنسا ._ 
_المطلب الثانى__ : تفتيش النظام بدون إذن :-_ 
_- القاعدة : عدم جواز تفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر بدون إذن :-_ 
_إذا قام مأمور الضبط القضائى بتفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر دون أن يحصل مسبقا على إذن من الجهة المختصة فإن ما قام به من تفتيش يكون باطلا ولا يترتب عليه أى أثر . ولكن هذا الأصل يرد عليه بعض الآستثناءات من أهمها حالة التلبس ._
_- الأستثناء : جواز تفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر بدون إذن :-_ 
_تقضى القواعد العامة فى التفتيش بأنه إذا توافرت حالة من الحالات التى يجوز فيها التفتيش بدون إذن فإن التفتيش يكون رغم ذلك صحيحا ، ومن هذه الإستثناءات فى مجال المعلومات فى كثير من التشريعات وبصفة خاصة القانون الأمريكى ما يلى : -_
_1- التفتيش لا يخالف التوقع المعقول للحياة الخاصة .  2- حالة الرضاء .  3- التفتيش على أثر الضبط الصحيح ._ 
_4- حالة الضرورة .   5- حالة التلبس عند وجود الكمبيوتر فى خارج المسكن . 6- تفتيش الجمارك ._ 
_7- التفتيش فى حالة جرد الأشياء المضبوطة .    8- تفتيش شبكة الأنترنت ._ 
_*الحالة الأولى : عدم مخالفة التفتيش للتوقع المعقول للحياة الخاصة :- حدد التعديل الرابع من الدستور الأمريكى الحالات التى يجوز فيها التفتيش بدون إذن وذلك بغرض الحصول على الديليل . فينص الدستور الأمريكى على أن " الفرد له حق فى أن يأمن على نفسه وبيته وأمواله المنقولة ومستنداته ضد أى ضبط أو تفتيش غير معقول ، حيث يجب عدم مخالفة هذه الحقوق . غير أن التفتيش إذا أستند إلى سبب معقول وبناء على تحريات جديه فإنه يقع صحيحا " ويعتبر التفتيش بدون إذن صحيحا  إذا توافر فرض من الفرضين اللذين قررتهما المحكمة العليا فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وهما : -_ 
_الفرض الأول : وفيه لا يخالف التفتيش معيار التوقع المعقول للشخص محل التفتيش فى الحياة الخاصة ._
_الفرض الثانى : وفيه يخالف التفتيش معيار التوقع المعقول للشخص فى الحياة الخاصة ._
_وسوف نعرض حالات يتوافر فيها للشخص الحق فى التوقع المعقول للحياة الخاصة وحالات لا يتوافر فيها هذا الحق : -_ 
*أولا*_ : حالات يتوافر فيها للشخص الحق فى التوقع المعقول للحياه الخاصة :- أعتبرت المحكمة العليا الأمريكية هذا المعيار متوافرا فى الأشياء المتواجدة فى منزل المتهم ويتوافر أيضا فى المحادثات التى تتم فى كابينة تليفون مغلقة بين شخصين . ويمنع الدستور الأمريكى بوجه عام رجال الضبط القضائى من الدخول ورؤية البيانات أو المعلومات المخزنة فى الكمبيوتر بدون إذن وذلك قياسا على منع الدخول وفتح الصناديق المغلقة وفحص محتوياتها ._ 
*ثانيا* _: حالات لا يتوافر فيها للشخص الحق فى التوقع المعقول للحياة الخاصة :- الفرد يتمتع بالحق فى الخصوصية فيما يتعلق بالمعلومات المتواجدة فى داخل جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص به ، إلا إنه يفقد هذا الحق فى بعض الحالات . من ذلك أن يقوم الفرد بترك الكمبيوتر الخاص به متاحا لكل شخص يمكن أن يقوم بفتحه ومعرفة المعلومات الموجودة فى داخلة وبذلك قضت المحكمة الأمريكية حيث شاهد رجال البوليس كلمة المرور على شاشة الكمبيوتر بينما كان المتهم يقوم بإدخالها فى الكمبيوتر الخاص به على سند من أن المتهم لا يتمتع بالحق فى الخصوصية فيما يتعلق بالمعلومات التى تظهر على الشاشة والتى يمكن أن يراها رجال البوليس أو الجمهور من الناس ._
_*الحالة الثانية : الرضاء بالتفتيش :- تقضى القواعد العامة بأن رجل الضبط القضائى لا يحتاج لإذن بالتفتيش إذا كان صاحب المنقول أو العقار محل التفتيش راضيا به . فى ذلك تقول محكمة النقض المصرية " لما كان من المقرر أن القيود الواردة على تفتيش المنازل والحماية التى أحاطها بها الشارع تسقط عنها حين يكون دخولها بعد رضاء أصحابها رضاء صريحا حرا لا لبس فيه . ومؤدى ذلك أنه إذا كان حائز الجهاز موافقا على تفتيشه فإنه لا يلزم صدور إذن بهذا التفتيش لكى يكون صحيحا . ويعتبر الرضاء من مسائل الواقع وبالتالى فإن لمحكمة الموضوع تقدير توافره دون معقب عليه من محكمة النقض ._ 
_- نطاق التفتيش :- إذا وافق صاحب الجهاز بأن يقوم رجل الضبط عندما سأله عما إذا كان يسمح له بأن يلقى نظره على هذا الجهاز فهل تجيز تلك الموافقة لرجل الضبط أن يقوم بفتح هذا الجهاز ومعرفة الأرقام المسجلة فيه ؟ أجابت أحكام القضاء الأمريكى بعدم جواز ذلك إستنادا إلى أن الموافقة أنصرفت فى هذه الحالة إلى النظر إلى الجهاز من الخارج لمعرفة نوعه وحجمه دون فتحه . وإذا صدرت الموافقة صحيحة من صاحب الحق فيه فإن هذه الموافقة تحدد النطاق الذى يصح فى إطاره التفتيش فإذا تجاوز هذا النطاق أصبح إجراء غير صحيح . _ 
_- الرضاء الضمنى بالتفتيش : - يتحقق الرضاء الضمنى إذا كانت الظروف تسمح بأستخلاص ذلك الرضاء كمن يعمل بإحدى الجهات وكانت اللوائح أو كان العرف يجرى على تفتيش العاملين بتلك الجهة عند دخولهم او عند الخروج . تطبيقا لذلك قضت المحاكم الأمريكية بالنسبة للعاملين بالبريد أنهم لا يتمتعون بالحق فى الخصوصية بالنسبة لما يودعونه فى دواليبهم المتواجدة فى أماكن العمل مادام أنهم وافقوا على ذلك بمقتضى قبولهم للعمل ._ 
_- صاحب الحق فى الرضاء الضمنى :- نص القانون الأمريكى فى المادة الثانية على أن يسمح لأى شخص يكون طرفا فى الأتصال بالموافقة على المراقبة لهذا الأتصال ففى الأتصالات السلكية من السهل تحديد هوية طرفى الأتصال ولكن يختلف الأمر فى مجال الإتصالات الإلكترونية وبصفة خاصة الإتصالات التى تتم عبر شبكة الإنترنت والتى يصعب فيها تحديد هوية طرفى الإتصال أحيانا ._ 
_* الحالة الثالثة : التفتيش بناء على حالة الضرورة :- تتجه أحكام القضاء فى التشريعات المقارنة ومنها أحكام القضاء الأمريكى إلى إعمال أثر حالة الضرورة  لتجيز التفتيش دون إذن بالتفتيش وذلك فى الحالات التى لا يمكن فيها الأنتظار حتى يصدر الإذن بالتفتيش لدفع أذى بدنى حال فى مواجهة رجل الشرطة أو أى شخص أخر أو لتفادى إتلاف الدليل على الجريمة أو هروب المتهم . كما أجازت أحكام القضاء المصرى لعضو النيابة أن يمد إختصاصه بالتحقيق متى بدأفى دائرة إختصاصه ثم استوجبت ظروف التحقيق ومقتضياته متابعة الإجراءات وإمتدادها إلى خارج تلك الدائرة . _ 
_* الحالة الرابعة : جواز الضبط بناء على حالة التلبس : -  تقر التشريعات على إختلاف توجهاتها حالة التلبس وترتب عليها جواز التفتيش بدون سبق الحصول على إذن بذلك . غير أن الإختلاف بينهما يأتى من ناحية مدى جواز تفتيش المسكن بناء على حالة التلبس الأمر الذى لا يجيزه القانون المصرى بسبب نص الدستور ( مادة 44 التى تستلزم صدور إذن قضائى مسبب لتفتيش المسكن ) بينما يجيزه القانون الفرنسى ( مادة 56إجراءات ) ، أما فى القانون الأمريكى فإن حالة التلبس تجيز الضبط ولا تجيز تفتيش المسكن . وبناء على ذلك إذا كان تفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر المتواجد فى حوزة الشخص الذى ضبط فى حالة تلبس يفيد فى كشف الحقيقة بخصوص جريمة معينة جاز تفتيشه سواء فى القانون المصرى أو فى القانون الفرنسى ._ 
_*الحالة الخامسة : التفتيش على أثر القبض الصحيح : - تقضى القاعدة العامة بأنة كلما جاز القبض جاز التفتيش وقد كرس قانون الإجراءات الجنائية المصرى تلك القاعدة فى المادة 46منه. وتطرد أحكام القضاء الأمريكى أيضا على أنه متى جاز القبض جاز التفتيش وذلك بالنسبة للفرد والمنطقة المحيطة به فقد أصبح من المقرر فى القانون الأمريكى أنه يجوز دخول المساكن للقبض على شخص قدر رجل الشرطة أن هناك دلائل كافية على أتهامه بجناية فقانون الشريعة العامة يسمح بدخول المنزل للقبض على متهم بجناية بدون إذن وبدون حالة التلبس_ 
_*الحالة السادسة : تفتيش أجهزة العمل الخاص والعام : -_ 
*- أولا*_ : بالنسبة لأجهزة العمل الخاص :- الأصل أن العاملين فى القطاع الخاص يتمتعون بالحق فى الخصوصية بالنسبة لأماكن عملهم وبناء عليه يلزم الحصول على إذن لتفتيش تلك الأماكن من جانب رجل الضبط إلا إذا تم هذا التفتيش برضاء من رب العمل أو من مستخدم له سلطة على تلك الأماكن .لذا قضى ببطلان تفتيش ملفات أحد العاملين فى تلك الجهات دون إذن بذلك . ولا يدفع هذا البطلان أن هناك اخرين يقاسمون المتهم مكتبه هؤلاء لا يعتد برضائهم بالتفتيش بخصوص ملفات المتهم . أما بالنسبة لرب العمل أو للمدير فى العمل الخاص فإن رضائهم بالتفتيش يعتد به بالنسبة لأماكن العمل الخاصة بالمستخدمين تطبيقا لذلك قضى بصحة الرضاء من جانب نائب المدير بالنسبة لتفتيش بدروم به مخزن خاص بالشركة ويعمل به المستخدم المتهم ._
*- ثانيا*_ : تفتيش أجهزة العمل فى الجهات العامة : -_ 
_- مدى تمتع الموظف بالحق فى الخصوصية فى أماكن العمل : ينص القانون المصرى على الحق فى الخصوصية وأن هذا الحق نسبى وليس مطلقا أى أنه يقبل أن ترد عليه قيود هذه القيود يمكن ان تجد مصدرها فى القوانين واللوائح ومن هذه القيود الأنظمة المعمول بها فى الجهات المختلفة سواء كانت عامة أو خاصة ما دامت هذه اللوائح معلنه وان الموظف على علم بها وقبل العمل بتلك الجهة قابلا الخضوع لهذه اللوائح .فتنص المادة 45 من الدستور المصرى على انه "لحياة المواطنين الخاصة حرمة يحميها القانون . والمراسلات البريدية والبرقية والمحادثات التليفونية وغيرها من وسائل الأتصال حرمة وسريتها مكفولة ولا تجوز مصادرتها أو الاطلاع عليها ومراقبتها إلا بأمر قضائى مسبب ولمدة محددة وفقا لأحكام القانون " كما تنص المادة 44 من الدستور المصرى على أنه " للمساكن حرمة فلا يجوز دخولها ولا تفتيشها إلا بأمر قضائى مسبب وفقا لأحكام القانون " ._ 
_*الحالة السابعة : الإستثناء الخاص بالإتصالات الدلخلية :- يسمح القانون الأمريكى لرب العمل وكذلك لمزودى خدمات الأتصالات التليفونية بوصفهم أرباب عمل أن يراقبوا العاملي نلديهم من خلال الوصلات التليفونية الداخلية وذلك لمتابعة سير العمل اليومى والتأكد من كفاءة مستخدميهم من ذلك ما قضى به من جواز مراقبة رب العمل للإتصالات التى يقومون بعا مع بعضهم البعض فى داخل الشركة ومع عملاء الشركة فى خارجها ._ 
_* الحالة الثامنة : - الإستثناء الخاص بأكتشاف دليل جنائى بطريق عرضى :- تسمح القوانين الحديثة كالقانون الأمريكى لمزودى الخدمات سواء فى المحادثات التليفونية أو الإلكترونية بأن يقوموا بإبلاغ رجل الضبط القضائى بمحتوى الإتصالات التى تدل على وقوع جريمة جنائية كأن يكتشف وجود صور جنسية للأطفال على شبكة الأنترنت .تطبيقا لذلك قضى بأن الضبط العارض لا يخالف القانون ولا يترتب عليها مسئولية القائمين على الضبط والتفتيش ويعد ذلك تطبيقا لقيام حالة التلبس ما دام أن رجل الضبط قد رأى هذه الصور بنفسه ._ 
_* الحالة التاسعة : الإستثناء الخاص بالمواد المتاحة للكافة :- تسمح القوانين الحديثة مثل القانون الأمريكى لكل شخص أن يقوم بمراقبة وتسجيل المحادثات والبيانات سواء بطريق التليفون أو بطريق الكمبيوتر ما دام أن هذه المواد منشورة للكافة . فإذا كان صاحب النظام يسمح للكافة بالدخول إلى ناديه ومشاهدة ما يعتبر جريمة فإن دخول رجل الضبط ومشاهدته للجريمة يعد صحيحا ويترتب على ذلك ما يترتب على قيام حالة التلبس ._ 
_*الحالة العاشرة :التفتيش بغرض جرد المضبوطات : - لرجل الشرطة بل إن من واجبه أن يقوم بجرد المضبوطات وتحريزها على الوجه الصحيح . عندئذ لو تبين وجود ما يعد حيازته جريمة له ان يقوم بالإجراءات التى ترتبها حالة التلبس وليس هناك ما يعيب الإجراءات بالبطلان بخصوص الجريمة التى ظهرت عرضا أثناء عملية الجرد والتحريز ._ 
_*الحالة الإحدى عشر : تفتيش الجمارك :- من المبادىء المستقرة فى التشريعات المقارنة أنه يجوز القيام بالتفتيش على حدود الدولة عند الدخول إليها أو الخروج منها وذلك دون إستصدار إذن بذلك وهو مايسمى بالتفتيش الجمركى وذلك بغرض التأكد من أحترام القوانين واللوائح . على هذا المبدأ تستقر أحكام القضاء المصرى والأمريكى . تطبيقا لذلك أجازت احكام القضاء الأمريكى فتح والإطلاع على كمبيوتر محمول وديسكات كان يحملها المتهم عند وصوله إلى البلاد ._ 
_* الحالة الإثنى عشر : التفتيش خلال شبكة الإنترنت :- الإنترنت شبكة عالمية مفتوحة يجوز الدخول إليها والإطلاع وضبط البيانات المتاحة للجمهور وذلك بدون إذن بالتفتيش .أما بالنسبة للبيانات لمخزنة لدى مزودى الخدمات المتواجدين فى خارج إقليم الدولة فإنه يجب اللجوء إلى طلب المساعدة القضائية وذلك لتعلق الأمر بسيادة الدولة التى يتواجد فيها مزود الخدمات ._ 
_*الحالة الثالثة عشر :- جواز التفتيش الخاص بدون إذن وفقا للدستور الأمريكى :- لا تسرى الحماية التى يقررها الدستور الأمريكى إلا على الإعتداء على الحقوق الدستورية من جانب سلطة عامة أى أن الحق فى الخصوصية الذى يقرره الدستور الأمريكى لا يسرى إلا فى حالة التفتيش الذى يقوم به رجل الضبط لكى يحول دون هذا التفتيش ويبطل أثاره .أما التفتيش الخاص الذى يقوم به فرد من الأفراد الذين لا ينتمون إلى سلطة عامة فإنه لايسرى عليه الحماية المقررة فى التعديل الرابع للدستور (الحق فى الخصوصية ) ._ 
_- الحدود الواردة على التفتيش فى المواد الإلكترونية :-_ 
*أولا*_ : حماية البيانات المتعلقة بالحياة الخاصة للأفراد : - تحتوى بعض أجهزة الكمبيوتر على بيانات متعلقة بالحرية الفردية كالحالة الإجتماعية والحالة الصحية والدين والأنتماءات السياسية والحالة الوظيفية والجنائية لذا فإن بعض القوانين المقارنة تضع قواعد خاصة لتفتيش هذا النوع من الأجهزة وذلك لحماية هذه البيانات .  غير أن المشرع الأمريكى سن قانون حماية الحياة الخاصة ليحظر هذا النوع من التفتيش فينص هذا القانون على أنه " لا يجوز لرجال الضبط القضائى تفتيش أو الضبط للمواد فى أحد الفروض الآتية : 1- أن تكون المواد مجهزة أو مقدمة أو مؤلفة بغرض العرض على الجمهور . 2- أن تتضمن المواد الأنطباع العقلى أو النتائج أو النظريات لمن قام بإعدادها . 3- أن تكون هذه المواد بغرض النشر للجمهور . 4- أن تكون هذه المواد وثائقية والتى تحتوى على المعلومات "._ 
*ثانيا* _: حماية بيانات الأفراد لدى الجهات القضائية :- تحوز جهات قضائية كالنيابة العامة والمحاكم كما تحوز جهات الضبط القضائى بيانات تتعلق بالقضايا التى تحتوى على بيانات خاصة بالأفراد سواء أكانوا من المتهمين ام من الشهود . وتنظم كثيرمن التشريعات هذه البيانات المسجلة فى أنظمة تلك الجهات من حيث السلطات التى لها حق الأطلاع أو الدخول إلى تلك الأنظمة .ففى فرنسا لا يجوز الدخول إلى تلك الأنظمة للإطلاع على البيانات إلا بمقتضى أمر قضائى أو عند توافر حالة التلبس ،كما تجيز بعض التشريعات لرجال الضرائب ان يطلعوا على تلك البيانات وذلك بهدف مكافحة التهرب الضريبى ._
*ثالثا:*_ حماية بيانات الموكلين لدى المدافع عنهم :- تعتبر بيانات الموكلين لدى المدافعين عنهم من البيانات التى وضع المشرع لتفتيشها نظاما خاصا ومن الواضح أن هذا النظام يسرى على البيانات المبرمجة فى كمبيوتر المحامين .فتنص المادة 51من قانون المحاماه رقم 17 لسنة 1983على أنه" لا يجوزالتحقيق مع محام أو تفتيش مكتبه إلا بمعرفة أحد أعضاء النيابة العامة ويجب على النيابة العامة ان تخطر مجلس النقابة الفرعية قبل الشروع فى تحقيق أية شكوى ضد محام بوقت مناسب ". ويترتب البطلان على مخالفة الفقرة الأولى من المادة السابقة ومن الواضح أن التفتيش والضبط لا يتم فى هذه الحالة ألا عندما يكون المحامى هو نفسه متهما بتهمة معينة . _ 
_المبحث الثالث__ : قواعد الضبط فى مجال التعاملات الإلكترونية : -_
_- محل الضبط فى قضايا التعاملات الإلكترونية :- يختلف الضبط فى الجرائم المعلوماتية عن الضبط فى غير ذلك من الجرائم من حيث المحل . وذلك بسبب أن الأول يرد على أشياء ذات طبيعة معنوية وهى البيانات . ففى جريمة القتل مثلا يتم ضبط أداة الجريمة وفى جرائم المخدرات يتم ضبط المخدر نفسه ،بينما فى الجرائم المعلوماتية يمكن أن يتخذ الضبط شكل أخذ نسخة من المعلومات الكائنة فى جهاز الكمبيوتر أو على دعامة مادية أخرى دون حاجة للتحفظ على النظام كله ._ 
_- ضبط أجزاء الكمبيوتر :- يمكن ضبط أجزاء الكمبيوتر عندما تكون هذه الأجزاء وسيلة أرتكاب الجريمة أو متحصلة منها او كانت دليلا يفيد فى كشف الحقيقة عن جريمة معينة .ومن التطبيقات على أعتبار أجزاء الكمبيوتر متحصلة من جريمة أن يكون الجهاز قد تم تهريبه من الخارج دون دفع الجمارك المستحقه كما أن هذا الجهاز قد يستخدم كوسيلة لإرتكاب الجرائم مثل إرسال صور جنسية فاضحة ._ 
_- المحافظة على البيانات السرية محل الضبط :- يتعين المحافظة على سرية البيانات التى تم ضبطها . وقد أدرك المجلس الأوربى أن إجراءات التفتيش والضبط قد ترد على بيانات يحمى القانون طابعها السرى مثل البيانات لدى المدافع والبيانات الطبية وقد تتخذ تلك البيانات طابعا إلكترونيا وهى بذلك تستحق الحماية شأنها فى ذلك شأن المستندات الورقية . فتنص توصية لجنة الوزراء التابعة للمجلس الأوربى على أنه "عندما يتم تجميع البيانات المحمية قانونا فى أثناء تحقيق جنائى وخاصة عندما يتم ذلك عن طريق إعتراض الإتصالات اللاسلكية فإنه يتعين المحافظة عليها بطريقة مناسبة " . توصية رقم 13لسنة 1995._
_- تحريز البيانات المبرمجة :- يقوم رجال الضبط القضائى بعد تفتيش النظام المعلوماتى وأخذ نسخ بالبيانات المطلوبة بتحريز هذه الديسكات المخزن عليها البيانات فى أحراز مختومة بالشمع الأحمر وذلك وفقا للشروط المنصوص عليها فى قانون الإجراءات الجنائية الفرنسى وهذا ما نصت عليه المادة 17 فقرة 3 من قانون 239لسنة 2003 ._
_- فك شفرة الرسائل الإلكترونية : - تعالج بعض القوانين حالة البيانات المشفرة وكيفية التعامل معها فى أثناء التحقيق . فقد تناول القانون الفرنسى الصادر فى 15 نوفمبر سنة 2001 فى شأن الأمن اليومى موضوع التشفير وفك الشفرة . فتنص المادة 30 من هذا القانون على انه عندما تكون البيانات اللازمة لتحقيق جنائى مشفرة فإن " لرئيس النيابة أو لسلطة التحقيق أو لسلطة الحكم المختصة بنظر الدعوى أن يعينوا شخصا طبيعيا أو معنويا مؤهلا للقيام بعملية فك التشفير إذا كان ذلك ضروريا " ._
_- شروط أعمال الخبرة فى مجال التعاملات الإلكترونية :- من المبادىء القانونية التى تحكم أعمال الخبرة وجوب أن يكون الخبير محايدا . لذا تنص المادة 332 فقرة 4 من قانون الملكية الفكرية الفرنسى على أنه فى حالة وقوع مخالفة لحق المؤلف الذى ينسحب على برامج الكمبيوتر أيضا من حق المدعى أن يقدم خبيرا لمساعدة رجل الضبط القضائى أو المحضر الذى يقوم بإثبات الحالة ،هذا الخبير يتعين أن يكون محايدا بالنسبة لأطراف الخصومة فى الدعوى ويتفرع هذا الشرط عن الحق فى دعوى عادلة ._ 
_- مدى إلتزام الشاهد بالتعاون مع سلطة التحقيق فى الجرائم الإلكترونية : - تقضى القاعدة العامة بأن الشاهد يلتزم بالإفضاء بما يعملة من معلومات بخصوص واقعة الجريمة والفاعلين فيها والإدلاء بكل ما يفيد فى كشف الحقيقة من وقائع أخرى . لذا يلاحظ أن كثيرا من التشريعات تلزم الشاهد بتقديم مايعرفه عن الجريمة وليس بالقيام بعمل معين . وتنص المادة 284 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية المصرى على أنه " إذا امتنع الشاهد عن أداء اليمين أو عن الإجابة فى غير الأحوال التى يجيز له القانون فيها ذلك ،حكم عليه ...." ومعنى ذلك أن الشاهد يلتزم بالإجابة عن أسئلة توجهها المحكمة له وليس للمحكمة أن تلزمه بالقيام بعمل معين وبالمثل فإن المادة 331من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية الفرنسى تحدد واجبات الشاهد فى الشهادة بخصوص الوقائع المسندة إلى المتهم أو بخصوص شخصية هذا الأخير أو أخلاقياته ( مرسوم رقم 1067لسنة 1960)._ 
_**وهكذا لكل بداية نهاية وخير العمل ماحسن اخره وبعد هذا الجهد المتواضع .أتمنى أن يوفقنى الله فى إجابتى والله ولى التوفيق . فقد قال تعالى " وقل أعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنين ". **_
*&& عمل الطالبة : مها عبد العظيم عبدالله عطية مهدى .&&*


_                                   ***************************************_

----------


## احمد بدوي

اجابة من الطالب احمد علاء بدوي
                                               طالب دبلوم علوم جنائيه

اجابة السؤال:

*** الإجــــــــــــــــــــابـة ***
_أكتب يا قلمى وعبر يا لسانى عن هذا الموضوع الشيق الجميل الذى يتحدث عن أهمية مدى إختلاف إجراءات التحقيق فى مجال الجرائم الإلكترونية حيث أن الطبيعة الخاصة لإجراءات التحقيق فى مجال التعاملات الإلكترونية تتميز بطابع خاص وسوف نوضح ذلك من خلال المباحث الآتيــــــــــــــــة : - 
المبحث الأول : الخصائص التى تميز التفتيش والأعتراض والتسجيل فى مجال التعاملات الإلكترونية : -
- القاعدة : حرمة الحياة الخاصة للبيانات المعالجة اليا : -
لا يجوز دخول المساكن بغير سبق الحصول على إذن بذلك من سلطة التحقيق . ويقترب الأمر فى ذلك بالنسبة للدخول إلى البيانات الموجودة فى داخل النظام . بيد أن مفهوم الدخول إلى النظام يختلف عن الدخول إلى المساكن ، فالدخول إلى النظام يتم عن طريق تشغيل الجهاز عن قرب أو عن بعد أو الدخول إلى البيانات الموجودة فى جهاز يعمل بالفعل ، وذلك بأستعمال برنامج خاص بذلك . وتطبيقا لذلك قضى فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بأن التعديل الرابع للدستور الأمريكى الذى يحمى الحق فى الخصوصية يحمى البيانات المعالجة اليا من التداخل إليها عن بعد مقيما التماثل بين الأقتحام المادى للمنازل والأقتحام المعنوى للمعلومات . فلا يشترط لتسجيل المحادثات الإلكترونية بل والمحادثات الهاتفية الدخول إلى أماكن خاصة ووضع أجهزة التصنت فى تلك الأماكن ، بل يجوز القيام بذلك عن بعد وهنا يشملها التنظيم القانونى أى الحظر ما دامت توافرت الشروط القانونية اللازمة لذلك . تطبيقا لذلك قضى فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بأن وضع جهاز تنصت على كابينة تليفون لكى يسمح ذلك بالتنصت على مكالمة تليفونية يجريها المتهم مع الغير تعتبر عملا مشروعا . ونستفيد من ذلك انه لا يلزم دخول المكان الخاص بالتنصت وإنما يمكن أن يحدث ذلك عن بعد كما فى حالة اعتراض الاتصالات الإلكترونية . هذا الإلتقاط عن بعد يعتبر وسيلة غير مشروعة لتجميع الدليل ويعتبر الدليل الذى تحصل بتلك الطريقة دليلا باطلا . 
- ضرورة أحترام حقوق الإنسان فى مجال الإجراءات الجنائية عن الجرائم الإلكترونية :- 
عنيت الأتفاقية الأوربية فى مجال جرائم الإنترنت بالنص على ضرورة احترام حقوق الإنسان فى مجال الإجراءات الجنائية التى تتخذ عند وقوع جريمة من جرائم السيبر . فقد نصت على ذلك صراحة المادة ( 15 ) من تلك الأتفاقية . وقد أشارت هذه الأتفاقية بصفة خاصة من بين ضمانات حقوق الإنسان إلى الضمانة القضائية أو السلطة المحايدة وإلى وجود أسباب معقولة تبرر الإجراءات الجنائية الماسة بالحقوق الفردية وإلى ضرورة تحديد محل تلك الإجراءات ( التفتيش والتصنت ) وتحديد المدة ومضمون تلك الإجراءات . فالإجراءات الجنائية فى مجال جرائم الكمبيوتر والأنترنت يتعين توافر الضمانات التقليدية لحقوق الإنسان فى مجالها مثلها فى ذلك مثل غيرها من المجالات . 
- تجريم أعتراض الأتصالات الإلكترونية : - 
تعاقب كثير من التشريعات المقارنة على أعتراض الأتصالات السلكية واللاسلكية الخاصة دون إذن بذلك باعتبار أن ذلك يتضمن انتهاكا لحرمة الحياة الخاصة . فتنص المادة (309) مكرر عقوبات مصرى على أنة " يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتقل عن سنة كل من اعتدى على حرمة الحياة الخاصة للمواطن وذلك بأن أرتكب أحد الأفعال الآتية فى غير الأحوال المصرح بها قانونا أو بغير رضاء المجنى علية :- 
1- استرق السمع أو سجل أو نقل عن طريق جهاز من الأجهزة أيا كان نوعه محادثات جرت فى مكان خاص أو عن طريق التليفون . 
2- التقط أو نقل بجهاز من الأجهزة أيا كان نوعه صورة شخص فى مكان خاص . 
فإذا صدرت الأفعال المشار إليها فى الفقرتين السابقتين أثناء اجتماع على مسمع أو مراى من الحاضرين فى ذلك الأجتماع فإن رضاء هؤلاء يكون مفترضا . ويحكم فى جميع الأحوال بمصادرة الأجهزة وغيرها مما يكون قد أستخدم فى الجريمة أو تحصل عنها كما يحكم بمحو التسجيلات المتحصلة عن الجريمة أو إعدامها ". 
ويلاحظ ان النص السابق يخص المحادثات الشفوية التى تتم عن طريق التليفون . وبالتالى فإن النص ينحسر دون المحادثات التى تتم عن طريق الكمبيوتر والتى تتخذ شكل البريد الإلكترونى أو المحادثة الفورية . ويعد ذلك تطبيقا لمبدأ الشرعية الذى يقضى بأنه " لاجريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بنص فى القانون " . 
وتنص المادة (3) من القانون المدنى فى مقاطعة الكيبيك بكندا على أن " كل شخص من حقه أحترام سمعته واعتباره وحياته الخاصة ولا يجوز المساس بحرمة حياته الخاصة إلا برضاء منه أو من ورثته أو كان القانون يجيز ذلك . وقد عددت المادة (36) من القانون المدنى فى الكيبيك صور المساس بالحياة الخاصة فى التالى : -
1- الدخول فى مسكن الشخص او ضبط أشياء منه . 
2- أعتراض أو إستعمال أتصال خاص . 
3- التقاط أو استعمال صورته عن عمد عندما يتواجد فى مكان خاص . 
4- مراقبة حياته الخاصة بأى وسيلة كانت . 
5- استعمال اسمه أو صورته أو ملامحه المتشابههمع شخص أو صوته لغرض أخر بخلاف إعلام الجمهور . 
6- استعمال مراسلاته الخاصة أو مكاتبيه أو مستنداته الشخصية . 
وقد أوردت المادة (2858) من القانون المدنى لمقاطعة الكيبيك الجزاء المترتب على مخالفة تلك النصوص وهو استبعاد الدليل بقولها " يجب على المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها أن ترفض كل عناصر الإثبات التى تم الحصول عليها فى ظروف تشكل مساسا بالحقوق والحريات الأساسية والتى يكون من شأن استعمالها الإضرار بحسن سير العدالة " . 
- شروط تسجيل الأتصالات الإلكترونية وفقا للقانون الأمريكى والمقارن : -
لكى يتم تسجيل الأتصالات الإلكترونية أو الهاتفية على الوجه القانونى الصحيح وفقا للقانون الأمريكى يلزم أن يصدر به إذن من القاضى المختص بناء على طلب من أحد أعضاء النيابة ممن حددهم القانون الأمريكى بالموافقة على طلب تسجيل المحادثات الإلكترونية الذى يقدمه أحد رجال الضبط القضائى . وقد حدد القانون الأمريكى الجرائم التى يجوز فيها أستصدار إذن بتسجيل الأتصالات ومن اهمها الجرائم المعاقب عليها بالأعدام أو بالحبس لمدة تزيد على سنة واحدة . فإن التشريعات المقارنة تقر مشروعية وضع المحادثات التليفونية تحت المراقبة بناء على إذن من السلطة المختصة لتجميع الأدلة عن جريمة معينة متى كان ضروريا لظهور الحقيقة . 
فتنص المادة (100) من قانون الإجراءات الفرنسى على أنه " فى مواد الجنايات وفى الجنح إذا كانت العقوبة المقررة للجريمة هى سنتان حبس أو أكثر فإن قاضى التحقيق له عندما تقتضى ذلك ضرورات التحقيق أن يأمر بأعتراض وتسجيل وتدوين المراسلات التى تتم بطريق الأتصالات اللاسلكية . وتتم تلك الإجراءات تحت إشرافه ومراقبته . ويكون قرار الأعتراض مكتوبا وهو لا يجوز الطعن فيه " . وتتلخص تلك الشروط وفقا للقانون السابق فى التالى : -
1- يلزم صدور إذن من قاضى التحقيق فلا يكفى صدور إذن من النيابة العامة فى إطار حالة التلبس . 
2- أن يكون ذلك فى الجنايات والجنح المعاقب عليها بعقوبة الحبس سنتين على الأقل . 
3- يجب أن يكون الإذن الصادر به مكتوبا كما أنه يلزم أن يحدد هذا الإذن الخط التليفونى الذى يتم وضعه تحت المراقبة . 
- عدم جواز أعتراض الأتصالات الإلكترونية بين المدافع والمتهم : - 
يثار التساؤل عن مدى انطباق او إعمال القواعد الخاصة باعتراض المحادثات التليفونية على المحادثات الإلكترونية كالرسائل والمحادثات الفورية . هلى تسرى عليها قاعدة أحترام الحق فى الدفاع وخصوصا المحادثات التى تجرى بين المتهم والمدافع عنه بطريق مباشر أو بالتليفون ؟ وهل نحتاج إلى قواعد خاصة لكى تحكم المحادثات الألكترونية ؟ الأصل أن الحق فى الدفاع يحول دون تفتيش كمبيوتر المحامى عن المتهم لضبط ملفات خاصة بالدفاع . بيد أنه إذا أشترك المحامى مع المتهم فى جريمة معينة فإنه يصبح هو الآخر متهما . لذا قضى فى ذلك بأنه لايجوز التمسك بالحق فى الدفاع للدفع ببطلان تسجيل المحادثات التليفونية التى تتم بين المتهم والمدافع عنه مادام أن المحامى يشترك فى جريمة مع المتهم فيصبح هو الآخر عندئذ متهما معه . 
كما أثار هذا الحكم النقاط الثلاث التالية وهما : - 
أولا : صدور إذن بتفتيش مكان معين ينسحب على جهاز الكمبيوتر المتواجد به ولا يشترط صدور إذن صريح بتفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر . ويتمشى هذا المفهوم مع ما يتجه إليه القضاء الأمريكى فى العديد من احكامه .
ثانيا : أن تفتيش الكمبيوتر الخاص بالمدافع عن المتهم وضع له القانون قواعد خاصة مادام أنه متواجد فى مكتب المحامى لأنه متواجد فى مكتب المحامى لأنه يأخذ حكم الملفات الورقية . 
ثالثا : يثار التساؤل عما إذا كان يجوز تفتيش كمبيوتر جماعى وكان أحد أصحاب الحق متهما دون الآخرين وصدر إذن بتفتيشه او بتفتيش المكان الذى يتواجد فيه ، هل يصح هذا الإذن أم أنه باطل ؟ تقضى القاعدة بأن تفتيش المكان المشترك جائز مادام أن المتهم يشارك فيه كأن يكون منزلا مشتركا أو مكتبا مشتركا . أما إذا كان أحد المشتركين فى الكمبيوتر مدافعا عن المتهم ولم يكن هذا المدافع متهما هو الآخر فإننا نرى أن التفتيش يتعين أن يحترم الحق فى الدفاع فلا يجوز ضبط ملفات فى الكمبيوتر تتعلق بالدفاع عن المتهمين . ويقترب ذلك من تفتيش مسكن أحد أصحاب الحصانات كعضو مجلس الشعب أو أحد القضاة ، إذا كان ابنه متهما ومقيما معه فى نفس المسكن دون رفع الحصانة يؤدى إلى تفويت الغاية التى من أجلها شرعت الحصانة . 
- الخصائص التى تميز تفتيش البريد الإلكترونى : - 
يتمتع صاحب البريد الإلكترونى بالحق فى حرمة الحياة الخاصة بالنسبة للمعلومات المتواجدة داخل البريد الإلكترونى لجهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص به . وتقيم طريق البريد العادى وبناء عليه لايجوز التداخل للأطلاع على البريد الإلكترونى دون إذن صاحبه مالم يصدر إذن قضائى بذلك . تطبيقا لذلك قضى بعدم مشروعية الدليل فى قضية بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بالنسبة للمتهم الذى كان يحوز صورا فاضحة خاصة بالأطفال ويعاقب على ذلك القانون الأمريكى استنادا إلى أن رجال الضبط القضائى لجأوا إلى مزود الخدمات الخاص بهذا المتهم لكى يساعدهم على الدخول إلى بريده الإلكترونى والتعرف على ما يحوزه من تلك الصور ومعرفة من يتعامل معهم فى هذه الصور وذلك دون سبق الحصول على إذن قضائى بذلك . فالبريد الإلكترونى يتماثل مع المراسلات البريدية فى أن كلا النوعين يتمتعان بالحق فى الخصوصية الذى يضمنه الدستور والقانون فى التشريعات المقارنة تطبيقا لذلك قضى فى كندا ببطلان الدليل المستمد من البريد الإلكترونى لأحد الأشخاص دون موافقته . 
- المقارنة بين الخطاب الورقى والمحادثة التليفونية فيما يتعلق بحرمة الحياة الخاصة : - 
إذا أرسل شخص إلى أخر خطابا فإن هذا الخطاب يصبح ملكا للمرسل إليه من وقت تسليمه إلى مصلحة البريد ومن باب أولى عند وصوله إلى المرسل إليه . وبالتالى فإنه من الطبيعى أنيكون لهذا الأخير أن يفشى محتواه إلى الغير فالرضاء ذو أثر فعال سواء أكان هذا الرضاء صريحا أم ضمنيا . ومن التطبيقات على الرضاء الضمنى ما قضت به المحاكم الكندية من أن الزوجة التى تلقت خطابا وسلمته لزوجها دون مظروف خارجى يغلفه لكى يقوم بوضعه بين بريدها قد تخلت عن حقها فى حرمة الحياة الخاصة وبالتالى فإن من حق هذا الزوج أن يقرأه . 
ويختلف الأمر فى حالة المحادثة التليفونية حيث تجرى المحادثة فى شكل مباشر بين المتحدثين فليس هناك مرسل ومرسل إليه بل تفاعل فى الحديث بين طرفين فالأمر يتعلق بمحادثة وليس بمراسلة .وبالتالى فإنها ملك الأثنين والأصل أنه لا يجوز الأعتداء على حرمتها إلا بموافقة الطرفين . 
- مدى التماثل بين الرسائل الإلكترونية والرسائل البريدية من ناحية النظام القانونى للتفتيش :-
فى حالة عدم وجود نص يحدد النظام القانونى للرسائل الإلكترونية يجب أن نبحث عما يقترب من الرسائل الإلكترونية ولا نجد سوى النظام القانونى المعروف والخاص بالرسائل البريدية . والحقيقة أن الأثنين يقتربان من عدة أوجه هى :- 
1- كل منهما يشكل أتصالا مكتوبا بين طرفين .
2- كل منهما يستخدم صندوقا بريديا خاصا .
3- تمر مدة بين إرسال وأستقبال الرسالة فى الحالتين .
4- تتفق الحالتان فى أنه عندما يتم إرسال الرسالة لايمكن للمرسل أن يستردها مرة أخرى .
5- كما يتفقان أيضا فى إمكانية إرسال رسائل إلى المرسل إليه من أشخاص غير مرغوب فيهم كأصحاب الإعلانات للبضائع والخدمات . 
وهناك فرق بين الرسائل البريدية والرسائل الإلكترونية وذلك على الوجه التالى : - 
1- أن هناك وسيط يتمثل فى وجود طرف ثالث (أى إنسان ) بين المرسل والمرسل إليه فى خصوص الرسائل البريدية الأمر الذى لا يتوافر بالنسبة للرسائل الإلكترونية . 
2- أن الرسائل البريدية تتميز بالسرية بشكل أكبر من الرسائل الإلكترونية الى تسببت الوسائل التكنولوجية الحديثة فى إمكانية التقاطها من الغير بالأستعانة ببرامج خاصة بذلك . 
- مدى التماثل بين المحادثات الإلكترونية والمكالمات الهاتفية :-
1- يعتمد كل منهما على خط تليفونى .
2- يتم الأتصال فى كل منهما مباشرة ودون الحاجة إلى وسيط بينهما وذلك على خلاف الوضع بالنسبة للمراسلات البريدية .
3- يحدث تبادل للمحادثات الإلكترونية والمكالمات الهاتفية دون فاصل زمنى وهذا على خلاف الرسائل البريدية . 
وقد تضمنت المادة (2510) من القانون الأمريكى تعريفا للأتصالات السكلية حيث تتطلب وجود صوت إنسان لكى نكون بصدد أتصال سلكى وإذا لم تحتوى الأتصالات على صوت إنسانى حقيقى فأنها تخرج عن نطاق الأتصالات السلكية . ولقد أكدت هذا المعنى المحاكم الأمريكية فى العديد من أحكامها . ولا بد أن يتم الأتصال السلكى أو يمر بأكمله أو فى جزء منه خلال سلك أو كابل . 
ويثار التساؤل عن أعتبار التليفون الهوائى من قبيل الأتصالات السلكية أم لا ؟ والرد هنا بالإيجاب حيث يعتبر التليفون الهوائى من قبيل الأتصالات السلكية والسبب فى ذلك يرجع إلى أنه فى لحظة من لحظات الأتصال تمر المكالمة بمرحلة سلكية تتمثل فى محطة السنترال . ويجب القول بأنه إذا وجد السلك داخل جهاز التليفون عند حدوث الإرسال أو الأستقبال للأتصال فإن ذلك لايكفى لاعتبار الأتصال هنا إتصالا سلكيا . 
ويجب على المشرع أن يتدخل لسن قوانين لتنظيم الوضع القانونى للمحادثات الإلكترونية ولا يتركها لأجتهاد المحاكم لمعرفة ما إذا كان الوضع القانونى لهذه المحادثات تسرى عليه القواعد الخاصة بالأتصالات السلكية . ويرجع ذلك إلى الطبيعة الخاصة للمراسلات الإلكترونية والتى تأخذ بعض الجوانب من المراسلات البريدية .
- التمييز بين مراقبة وتسجيل المحادثات الإلكترونية وقواعد التفتيش المعتادة : - 
على الرغم من أن الأتصالات التليفونية تتم فى الوقت الحالى عن طريق أجهزة الكمبيوتر فى السنترالات المختلفة فإن هناك ما يميز تسجيل المحادثات التليفونية عن تسجيل المحادثات الإلكترونية أو تفتيش الكمبيوتر ذاته وعلى الرغم من أن أجهزة الكمبيوتر تعمل على خط تليفونى عندما تكون متصلة بالأنترنت فإن تسجيل المحادثات التليفونية يخضع لبعض القواعد المختلفة عن قواعد تفتيش المساكن من ذلك أنه لا يتم إخطار أو حضور صاحب الشأن فى أثناء تسجيل المكالمات الهاتفية بينما يلزم ذلك فى حالة تفتيش المساكن (مادة 92 إجراءات مصرى ) .
ومما يميز تسجيل المحادثات التليفونية عن تفتيش أجهزة الكمبيوتر أنه يمكن تتبع المعلومات وصولا إلى الأجهزة الخادمة حيث يتم تخزين تلك المعلومات . كما أن أعتراض المحادثات الإلكترونية أو تفتيش أجهزة الكمبيوتر يمكن أن يتم عن بعد وهذا يختلف عن تسجيل المحادثات التليفونية فى الوضع المعتاد . وعلى الرغم من أن أجهزة الكمبيوتر تعمل على خط تليفونى فإن تفتيشها لا يخضع لنفس النظام الذى يحكم تسجيل المحادثات التليفونية . 
- جواز التفتيش لضبط المعلومات :- 
أصبحت التشريعات الحديثة تجيز تفتيش الأجهزة الإلكترونية لضبط المعلومات المتواجدة فيها والتى تفيد فى كشف الحقيقة . من ذلك أن المجلس الأوربى أكد على أنه يتعين مراجعة القوانين فى مجال الإجراءات الجنائية للسماح بأعتراض الرسائل الإلكترونية وتجميع للبيانات المتعلقة بتداول المعلومات فى حالة التحقيقات المتعلقة بجريمة من الجرائم الخطيرة الماسة بسرية أو سلامة الأتصالات أو أنظمة الكمبيوتر . 
- أختلاف تفتيش وضبط المعلومات المخزنة عن الأتصالات المباشرة : - 
يختلف تفتيش وضبط المعلومات المخزنة عن أعتراض الأتصالات المباشرة أى أثناء حدوث تلك الأتصالات .
حيث يتم اعتراضها ووضعها تحت التنصت وتسجيلها الأمر الذى لا يتوافر فى حالة المعلومات التى تم تخزينها بالفعل فإذا كان تسجيل المحادثات فى أثناء حدوثها يحتاج إلى إجراءات أكثر صرامة ويتمثل فى صدور إذن من القاضى الجزئى بناء على طلب من النيابة العامة وفقا للقوانين المقارنة . فإن التفتيش بغرض ضبط المعلومات المخزنة بما فيها المحادثات التى أنتهت والتى يستمر تخزينها فى الجهاز الخادم يتميز بقواعد أقل صرامة تتمثل فى الأكتفاء بإذن من النيابة العامة . وتفتيش جهاز الخادم يعنى تفتيش أماكن العمل وهذا النوع من التفتيش ليس تفتيشا يتعلق بالمنازل والتى قضت المحكمة الدستورية المصرية بتاريخ 2 يونية سنة 1984 بالنسبة له بأنه يكفى قيام حالة التلبس لجواز ذلك التفتيش . وبناء عليه فإن تفتيش جهاز الخادم مع أنه يقتضى الدخول أى تفتيش المكان إلا أنه تفتيش لأماكن العمل يجوز فى رأينا بناء على توافر حالة التلبس . 
- ألتزام مزودى الخدمات بالتعاون مع المحقق :-
تتجه التشريعات المقارنة إلى إلزام مزودى الخدمات بالتعاون مع المحقق بالإضافة إلى ألتزامهم بالتعاون مع رجال الضبط القضائى ويتعين أن يفرض ألتزام على مزودى الخدمات الذين يقدمون خدمات الأتصالات اللاسلكية للجمهور إما من خلال شبكة عامة أو من خلال شبكة خاصة أن يقدموا لسلطة التحقيق المعلومات اللازمة لتحديد هوية مستعمل الشبكة . 
- التعاون الدولى فى مجال تفتيش أجهزة الكمبيوتر : - 
يقع على الدول واجب التعاون فيما بينهما لمكافحة الجرائم التى تقع عن طريق الإنترنت ذلك لوجود عقبات كثيرة منها صعوبة تحديد هوية مرتكبى هذا النوع من الجرائم وأيضا صعوبة إثبات تلك الجرائم ونسبتها إلى مرتكبيها ولتحقيق هذا الآثر تدعو بعض التشريعات المقارنة إلى التعاون الدولى فى مجال تفتيش اجهزة الكمبيوتر . والمجلس الأوربى يدعو أعضاءه إلى التعاون فيما بينهم فى مجال تفتيش الأنظمة المعلوماتية بحيث يستطيع رجال الضبط القضائى تفتيش النظام المعلوماتى المتواجد فى دولة أخرى وذلك مع مراعاة سيادة الدول . 
- صعوبات تتعلق بالتعاون الدولى فى مجال تحقيق الجرائم الإلكترونية :- 
يدعو الطابع الدولى لجرائم الكمبيوتر بسبب وجود شبكة الإنترنت وكذلك بسبب إتصال أجهزة الكمبيوتر بعضها ببعض عبر حدود الدول إلى ضرورة التعاون القضائى الجنائى بين الدول . غير أنه توجد صعوبات تحول دون توافر هذا التعاون منها عدم الأهتمام على المستوى الدولى بالكثير من جرائم الكمبيوتر ما عدا جرائم الأستغلال الجنسى للأطفال كما يحول دون زيادة هذا التعاون أنتماء الدول إلى أنظمة قانونية مختلفة فكل دولة لها مفهومها فى تحديد أركان الجريمة وفى أنواع العقوبات وفى التحقيق والمحاكمة . يضاف إلى ذلك أن جرائم الكمبيوتر لا تنتمى إلى الجرائم الجسيمة التى تدعو إلى الأهتمام الدولى بها . 
المبحث الثانى : القواعد التى تنظم التفتيش والأعتراض والتسجيل فى مجال التعاملات الإلكترونية :- 
المطلب الأول : تفتيش النظام بناء على إذن :- 
- شروط إذن التفتيش فى المواد الإلكترونية :-
أولا : شرط خطورة الجريمة :- تشترط بعض التشريعات لصحة التفتيش بوجه عام أن يكون ذلك فى جريمة ذات خطورة معينة وذلك كالقانون الفنلندى الذى يستلزم أن تكون الجريمة معاقبا عليها الحبس مدة لا تزيد عن ستة أشهر ، ولا يتوافر ذلك فى الجرائم المعلوماتية . أما القانون المصرى فإنه لم يشترط درجة معينة من الجسامة إلا فيما يتعلق بضبط الرسائل البريدية وتسجيل المحادثات الهاتفية حيث يتعين ان يكون ذلك فى جناية أو جنحة معاقب عليها بالحبس لمدة تزيد عن ثلاثة أشهر (مادة 95و206 إجراءات جنائية ) وبتطبيق ذلك على الجرائم الإلكترونية يتبين لنا أنه يلزم توافر هذا الشرط فى التشريعات التى تستلزم ذلك فقط . 
ثانيا : شرط جدية التحريات :- من المستقر عليه فى التشريعات المقارنة أن الإذن بالتفتيش يلزم أن يصدر بناء على تحريات جدية بل إن الدستور الأمريكى عنى فى التعديل الرابع منه بالنص على أن " الإذن تفتيشا أو قبضا " يجب ان يكون صادر بناء على دلائل كافية وبالمثل فإن قواعد الإجراءات الجنائية الأمريكية الفيدرالية فى الفقرة 41-ج تتطلب هذا الشرط . ومن التطبيقات على الدلائل الكافية التى يلزم ان يستند الإذن بتفتيش المعلومات عليها ما قضى به من توافر تلك الدلائل بين نقل الصور الفاضحة وعنوان الأنترنت بروتوكول وأرتباط ذلك مع رقم حساب المتهم لدى مزود الخدمات ووجود رقمين للتليفون لديه يستخدمان فى ذلك . 
ثالثا : شرط التحديد فى الإذن : - يتجه الرأى فى التشريعات المقارنة كما هو الحال فى القضاء الأمريكى إلى تطلب شرط التحديد اللازم لصحة الإذن والتفتيش. ويعتبر تنفيذ الإذن مخلا بشرط التحديد إذا قام رجل الضبط القضائى بضبط الجهاز مع أن الإذن كان لضبط المعلومات ولا يعتبر الإذن مخلا بشرط التحديد أن ينص على ضبط وتفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر والديسكات الممغنطه والأقراص الممغنطه وكل البرامج التى يمكن ان تحتوى على أدله تفيد فى كشف الجريمه وبناء عليه فإنه يكفى لصحة الإ ذن بالتفتيش والضبط ان يقتصر هذا الإذن على ذكر"ضبط جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بالمتهم" دون تحديد أكثر من ذلك.
- صعوبة تحديد محل التفتيش فى الإذن:-
نجد أن صعوبه تحديد محل التفتيش فى الإذن الصادر فى مجال تفتيش أجهزة الكمبيوتر يرجع ذلك إلى الطبيعه الخاصة بجهاز الكمبيوتر الذى يحتوى على عدد كبير من الملفات بالإضافه الى أن أسماء هذه الملفات لا تدل بالضرورة على ما تحتويها، فقد يعمد المتهم الى وضع إسم مستعار بينما يحتوى هذا الملف على ما يشكل جريمة.
- مجال الإذن بالتفتيش :-
يمكن أن يصدر إذن بتفتيش الكمبيوتر ليشمل جميع البيانات الشخصية الخاصه بالمشترك والمتعاملين معه وكذلك محتويات الملفات المخزنه بما فيها تلك التى تم تخزينها مدة اقل من 180يوما وفقا للقانون الأمريكى ولا يلزم لذلك أن يسبق صدور الإذن توجيه إخطار الى المشترك.وبناء على ذلك فإن الإذن بالتفتيش لا يتقيد بنوع معين من المعلومات غير أنه مشروط فى صدوره بضرورة توافر الدلائل الكافية على وقوع جريمة يفيد التفتيش لدى مزود الخدمات فى كشف الحقيقة بخصوصها.
- إقتصار صدور الإذن بالتفتيش على الكمبيوتر :-
غالبا ما يصدر الإذن بتفتيش مسكن المتهم أو محل عمله بحيث ينصرف هذا الإذن إلى كل ما يتواجد فى المسكن أو فى مقر العمل ،فإذا صدر إذن بتفتيش المسكن أو محل العمل الخاص بالمتهم فمن حق رجل الضبط القضائى أن يقوم بتفتيش أجهزة الكمبيوتر المتواجدة فى المسكن أو محل العمل ما دام أن ذلك يفيد فى كشف الحقيقة عن الجريمة التى صدر الإذن بخصوصها.
- تفتيش أكثر من ملف فى كمبيوتر واحد:-
قد يحتوى جهاز الكمبيوتر على أكثر من ملف فإن التساؤل يثار حول إعتبار كل ملف صندوقا مغلقا يحتاج كل واحد منها إلى إذن قضائى مستقل عن الآخر.فى إجابته على هذا التساؤل صدرت للقضاء الأمريكى أحكام اعتبرت الديسك بما فيه من ملفات وجهاز كمبيوتر بما يحتويه من ملفات صندوقا مغلقا واحدا، أى أن هذة الأحكام لم تعتبر الملف الواحد صندوقا مغلقا مستقلا وبالتالى فإن هذة الأحكام لا تستوجب صدور إذن قضائى مستقل لكل ملف على حدة.
- مشكلة تحديد السلطه المختصة بإصدار إذن التفتيش:-
تقضى القاعدة العامة فى كثير من الدول- مثل كندا والولايات المتحدة بأنة من الضرورى توافر الإختصاص للجهة القضائية التى تقوم بإجراء قضائى معين ويتوافر هذا الإختصاص فى الدولتين المشار إليهما عندما تتواجد بيانات الكمبيوتر محل التفتيش أو الضبط فى جهاز أو على شبكة تتواجد فى دائرة إختصاص الجهة التى تأمر بهذا الإجراء .فالقاعدة رقم41 (أ) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائيه الأمريكى الفيدرالى تنص على أن الإختصاص بإصدار إذن التفتيش يؤول إلى الجهة القضائية فى الدائرة الفيدراليه التى يتواجد فيها محل التفتيش شيئا كان أو شخصا.


_*اولا: الخصانص التي تميز التفتيش والاعتراض والتسجيل في مجال التعاملات الالكترونية:*

*1- القاعدة العامة : حرمة الحياة الخاصة للبيانات المعالجة أليا:
لايجوز دخول المساكن بغير سبق الحصول علي اذن بذلك من سلطة التحقيق، ومفهوم الدخول الي النظام يختلف عن الدخول الي المساكن فالدخول الي النظام يتم عن طريق تشغيل الجهاز عن قرب او عن بعد او الدخول الي البيانات الموجودة في جهاز يعمل بالفعل وذلك باستعمال برنامج خاص بذلك .
وتطبيقا لذلك قضي في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية بان التعديل الرابع للدستور الامريكي يحمي البيانات المعالجة اليا من التداخل اليها عن بعد مقيما التماثل بين الاقتحام المادي للمنازل والاقتحام المعنوي للمعلومات ،فلايشترط لتسجيل المحادثات الالكترونية ، بل والمحادثات الهاتفية الدخول الي اماكن خاصة ووضع اجهزة التصنت في تلك الاماكن بل يجوز القيام بذلك عن بعد وهنا يشملها التنظيم القانوني أي الحظر مادامت توافرت الشروط القانونية اللازمة لذلك.
وهناك ضرورة احترام حقوق الانسان في مجال الاجراءات الجنائية عن الجرائم الالكترونية، حيث عنيت الاتفاقية الاوربية في مجال جرائم الانترنت بالنص علي ضرورة احترام حقوق الانسان في مجال الاجراءات الجنائية التي تتخذ عند وقوع جريمة من جرائم السيبر((الانترنت))، واشارت هذه الاتفاقية بصفة خاصة من بين ضمانات حقوق الانسان الي الضمانة القضائية او السلطة المحايدة الي وجود اسباب معقولة تبرر الاجراءات الجنائية الماسة بالحقوق الفردية الي ضرورة تحديد محل تلك الاجراءات (التفتيش، التصنت) وتحديد المدة ومضمون تلك الاجراءات.
2- تجريم اعتراض الاتصالات الالكترونية:
تعاقب كثير من التشريعات المقارنة علي اعتراض الاتصالات السلكية واللاسلكية الخاصة دون اذن بذلك باعتتبار انه انتهاكا لحرمة الحياة الخاصة، لذلك تنص المادة (309) من قانون العقوبات المصري علي انه(يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتقل عن سنة كل من اعتدي علي حرمة الحياة الخاصة للمواطن وذلك بان ارتكب احد الافعال الاتيه غير الاحوال المصرح به قانونا اوبغير رضاء المجني عليه: أ- كل من استرق السمع او سجل او نقل عن طريق جهاز من الاجهزة ايا كان نوعه محادثات جرت في مكان خاص او عن طريق التليفون . ب- التقط او نقل بجهاز من الاحهزه ايا كان نوعه صورة شخص في مكان خاص. ويحكم في جميع الاحوال بمصادرة الاجهزة وغيرها مما يكون قد استخدم في الجريمة او تحصل عنها كما يحكم بمحو التسجيلات المتحصلة عن الجريمة .وتنص المادة(3) من القانون المدني في مقاطعة الكيبيك بكندا عل ان ((كل شخص من حقه احترام سمعتة واعتبارة وحياته الخاصة ولايجوز المساس بحرمة حياته الخاصه الا برضاء منه او من ورثته او كان القانون يجيز ذلك، وعددت صور المساس بالحياة الخاصه في التالي: أ- الدخول في مسكن الشخص او ضبط اشياء منه . ب- اعتراض او استعمال الاتصال اىلخاص. ج- التقاط او استعمال صورته عن عمد عندما يتواجد في مكان خاص . د- مراقبة حياته الخاصة باي وسيلة كانت. و- استعمال اسمه او صورته او ملامحه المتشابهة مع شخص او صوتة لغرض اخر . ز- استعمال مراسلاته الخاصه او مكاتيبه او مستنداته الشخصية.
3- شروط تسجيل الاتصالات الالكترونية وفقا للقانون المقارن:
لكي يتم تسجيل الاتصالات الالكترونية أو الهاتفية علي الوجه القانوني الصحيح وفقا للقانونالأمريكي يلزم أن يصدر به إذن من القاضي المختص بناء علي طلب من احد أعضاء النيابة ممن حددهم القانون الأمريكي بالموافقة علي طلب تسجيل المحادثات الالكترونية الذي يقدمه احد رجال الضبط القضائي، وحدد القانون الأمريكي الجرائم التي يجوز فيها استصدار إذن بتسجيل الاتصالات ومن أهمها الجرائم المعاقب عليها بالإعدام أو الحبس لمدة تزيد علي سنة واحدة ، والتشريعات المقارنة أيضا تتجه إلي استلزم صدور إذن من القاضي لتسجيل المحادثات الهاتفية. فتنص المادة(100) من قانون الإجراءات الفرنسي علي انه((في مواد الجنايات وفي الجنح إذا كانت العقوبة المقررة للجريمة هي سنتان حبس أو كثر فان قاضي التحقيق له عندما تنقضي ضرورات التحقيق أن يأمر باعتراض وتسجيل وتدوين المراسلات التي تتم بطريق الاتصالات اللاسلكية وتتم تلك الإجراءات تحت إشرافه ومراقبته ويكون قرار الاعتراض مكتوبا وهو لايجوز الطعن فيه )).
4- الخصائص التي تميز تفتيش البريد الالكتروني: 
يتمتع صاحب البريد الالكتروني بالحق في حرمة الحياة الخاصة بالنسبة للمعلومات المتواجدة داخل البريد الالكتروني لجهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص به ، وتقيم أحكام القضاء التماثل بين مراسلات البريد الالكتروني و المراسلات التي تتم عن طريق البريد العادي فلا يجوز الاطلاع علي البريد الالكتروني دون إذن صاحبه مالم يصدر إذن قضائي بذلك.
5- جواز التفتيش لضبط المعلومات:
اصبحت التشريعات الحديثه تجيز تفتيش الاجمزة الالكترونية لضبط المعلومات المتواجده فيها والتي تفيد في كشف الحقيقه، وتفترض الطبيعة المعنوية للمعلومات قواعد خاصة للتفتيش لكي تتمشي مع تلك الطبيعة نظرا لان قواعد التفتيش التقليدية قد صمت لكي يتم ضبط الاشياء المادية لذا يتعين الاخذ بعين الاعتبار بتلك الطبيعة .وصرحت الاتفاقية الاوربية في شان جرائم السيبر بانه تحث الدول الاعضاء في تفتيش اجهزة الكمبيوتر في اطار الاجراءات الجنائية في المادة( 19) تنص علي انه كل دولة طرف من حقها ان تسن من القوانين ماهو ضروري لتمكن السلطات المختصة ان تقوم بتفتيش او الدخول الي نظام الكمبيوتر او جز منه او المعلومات المخزنه به او الوسائط التي يتم تخزين معلومات الكمبيوتر بها مادامت مخزنه في اقليمها.
6- التزم مزودي الخدمات بالتعاون مع المحقق:
تتجة التشريعات المقارنة الي الزام مزودي الخدمات بالتعاون مع المحقق بالاضافة الي التزمهم بالتعاون مع رجال الضبط القضائي، فرضت الاتفاقية الاوربية لجرائم السيبر الازما علي مزودي الخدمات بالتعاون مع جهات التحقيق فتنص المادة(20) من القسم الخامس علي ان الدول الاعضاء من حقها ان تلزم مزودي الخدمات في حدود ماتسمح به وسائله الفنية المتاحة ان يقوم ب: تجميع او تسجيل البيانات بالوسائل الفنية المناسبة وان يتعاون وان يساعد السلطة المختصة في تجميع وتسجيل البيانات المتعلقة بحركة التدوال في الوقت الحقيقي بالاتصالات التي تجري علي اقليمها والتي تجري بطريق الكمبيوتر.
7- التعاون الدولي في مجال تفتيش اجهزة الكمبيوتر:
تدعو بعض التشريعات المقارنة الي التعاون الدولي في مجال تفتيش اجهزة الكمبيوتر، وضعت الاتفاقية الاوربية في شان جرائم السيبر لسنة 2001 قواعد للتعاون الدولي بين الدول الاعضاء في مجال جرائم الكمبيوتر والانترنت ومنها: اولا: تجيز احكام الاتفاقية تسليم المجرمين في هذه الجرائم بشرط ان يكون الفعل معاقبا عليه وفقا لقانون الدولتين وان لاتقل مدة العقوبة المنصوص عليها عن سنة. ثانيا: للدول الاطراف ان تطلب من بعضها المساعدة القضائية في مجال التحقيقات باستعمال وسائل سريعة في حالة الاستعجال مثل الفاكس والايميل بشرط ضمان سلامة المعلومات المتبادلة بين الطرفين بما فيها استعمال وسائل التشفير عند الضرورة وتعزيز ذلك بطلب رسمي . ثالثا: لايلزم لتوافر شرط ازدواجية التجريم ان يتفق قانون الدولة الطالبة في وصف الجريمة محل التحقيقات مع قانون الدولة المطلوب منها التعاون. رابعا:للدولة الطرف ان تبادر بكشف سرية التحقيقات التي تقوم بها وتقوم بابلاغ دولة اخري طرف في الاتفاقية بمعلومات تتعلق بتلك التحقيقات اذا كان ذلك من شانه مساعدة الدولة الثانية.
وتوجد صعوبات تحول دون توافر هذا التعاون منها عدم الاهتمام علي المستوي الدولي بالكثيرمن جرائم الكمبيوتر ماعد جرائم الاستغلال الجنسي للاطفال وانما الدول الي انظمة قانونية مختلفة.*

----------


## احمد بدوي

ميعاد امتحان الشفوي امتي؟؟؟؟
وياريت يتاجل اسبوعين علشان نعرف نذاكر علشان الكهربة كانت بتقطع كتير وكنا عايشين في عصر النهضة.....

----------


## نورا السيد نجيده

نحن نعلم كما ذكرتي حضرتك لما لهذه الانظمة الالكترونية من طبيعه خاصه   تميزها عن غيرها من الجارئم الاخرى فكان لابد من وضع قواعد لاجراءات   التحقيق في هذا المجال الالكتروني لان القواعد العامه في مجال التحقيق غير   كافيه ومن هنا تاتي.
(1) حرمة الحياة الخاصه للبيانات المعالجه اليا.
        نحن نعلم انه لا يجوز الدخول الى المساكن بغير سبق الحصول على اذن   من سلطة التحقيق وهنا يقترب الامر من الدخول الى البيانات ولكن الاختلاف   يكون في مفهوم الدخول نفسه اي ممكن الدخول عن طريق تشغيل الجهاز اما عن قرب   او عن بعد او الدخول الى البيانات الموجوده في جهاز يعمل بالفعل ولذلك  قضى  بان هذا الدخول يكون بالطرق الغير مشروعه ويعتبر الدليل المستند من  هذه  الطريقه دليلا باطلا لذلك يشمل التعديل الرابع من الدستور الامريكي  بانه لا  يجوز الاطلاع او التصنت او التفتيش الا باذن قضائي مسبب ووفقا  للقواعد  العامه المستقره عليها في مجال التصنت والتفتيش 
(2) تجريم اعتراض الاتصالات الالكترونيه.
       تعاقب غالبيه التشريعات الاوروبيه كل من اعترض اتصال الكتروني   بعقوبة الحبس مده لا تقل عن سنه لان هذا الاعتراض يهدد حرمة الحياه الخاصه   لذلك عاقب كل من.
         (أ) من استرك السمع او سجل او نقل عن طريق جهاز من الاجهزة محادثات تمت عن طريق خط تليفون او تمت في مكان خاص 
        (ب) اذا التقط بجهاز صورة شخص في مكان خاص وكل ذلك يخص المحادثات   الشفويه لذلك جاء من هنا الخلاف فكان لابد من وجود نصوص خاصه تسري على   الاتصالات الالكترونية التي تتم عن طريق الكمبيوتر فجائت              كثير   من التشريعات ومن تلك التشريعات القانون الجنائي الامريكي الذي عاقب كل  من  اعترض او حاول او ساعد غيره على الاعتراض كما يعاقب ايضا على الدخول  الى  المعلومات المخزنه الكترونيا بدون تصريح وبناء على ذلك اذا تمت مراقبة   الاتصالات الالكترونية بدون اذن او تصريح فان الدليل المستمد منه يعد  باطلا

 # فكان لابد من وجود شروط لتسجيل الاتصالات الالكترونية وهي.
1- صدور اذن من القاضي المختص بناء على طلب احد اعضاء النيابه العامه ممن   حددهم القانون بالموافقه على طلب التسجيل الذي يقدمه احد رجال الضبط   القضائي 
2- حدد القانون الامريكي الجرائم التي يجوز فيها استصدار اذن بتسجيل   الاتصالات وفي الجرائم المعاقب عليها بالاعدام او بالحبس الذي تزيد مددته   عن سنه واحده 
ملحوظة:- تقر التشريعات المقارنه مشروعية وضع المحادثات التليفونية تحت   المراقبة بناء على اذن من السلطة المختصه لتجميع الادله في جرائم معينة متى   كان ذلك ضروريا بظهور الحقيقه واجازت ذلك المحكمه الاوروبية لحقوق  الانسان  ما دام هذا الاجراء محاط بالضمانات القانونية الازمة 
عدم جواز اعتراض الاتصالات الالكترونية بين المدافع والمتهم 
يثار التساؤل هنا حول مدى انطباق القواعد الخاصه حول المحادثات التليفونية   على المحادثات الالكترونية كالرسائل والمحادثات الفورية وهل تسري عليها   قاعدة احترام الحق في الدفاع وخصوصا التي تجري بين المتهم والمحامي فهنا   سوف نفرق بين 
صدور اذن بتفتيش مكان معين وهنا يسري التفتيش على جهاز الكمبيوتر المتواجد بهذا المكان ولا يشترط هنا صدور اذن صريح 
يفتش جهاز الكمبيوتر ما دام اذن التفتيش قد جاء عاما ولكن اذا جاء التفتيش خاصا بجريمه معينة فلا يجوز تفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر 
تفتيش الكمبيوتر الخاص بالمدافع عن المتهم وضع له القاون قواعد خاصه مادام   انه متواجد في مكتب المحاي لانه هنا ياخذ حكم الملفات الورقية 
يجوز تفتيش المكان المشترك كان يكون منزلا او مكتبا اما اذا كان احد   المشتركين في الكمبيوتر مدافعا عن المتهم فلابد في التفتيش الحق في الدفاع   فلا يجوز ضبط ملفات عن الكمبيوتر نحن نعلم كما ذكرتي حضرتك لما لهذه  الانظمة الالكترونية من طبيعه خاصه  تميزها عن غيرها من الجارئم الاخرى  فكان لابد من وضع قواعد لاجراءات  التحقيق في هذا المجال الالكتروني لان  القواعد العامه في مجال التحقيق غير  كافيه ومن هنا تاتي.
(1) حرمة الحياة الخاصه للبيانات المعالجه اليا.
        نحن نعلم انه لا يجوز الدخول الى المساكن بغير سبق الحصول على اذن   من سلطة التحقيق وهنا يقترب الامر من الدخول الى البيانات ولكن الاختلاف   يكون في مفهوم الدخول نفسه اي ممكن الدخول عن طريق تشغيل الجهاز اما عن قرب   او عن بعد او الدخول الى البيانات الموجوده في جهاز يعمل بالفعل ولذلك  قضى  بان هذا الدخول يكون بالطرق الغير مشروعه ويعتبر الدليل المستند من  هذه  الطريقه دليلا باطلا لذلك يشمل التعديل الرابع من الدستور الامريكي  بانه لا  يجوز الاطلاع او التصنت او التفتيش الا باذن قضائي مسبب ووفقا  للقواعد  العامه المستقره عليها في مجال التصنت والتفتيش 
(2) تجريم اعتراض الاتصالات الالكترونيه.
       تعاقب غالبيه التشريعات الاوروبيه كل من اعترض اتصال الكتروني  بعقوبة الحبس مده لا تقل عن سنه لان هذا الاعتراض يهدد حرمة

----------


## نورا السيد نجيده

> أجب عن السؤال التالي :  وضح مدى إختلاف إجراءات التحقيق في مجال الجرائم الإلكترونية!


نحن نعلم كما ذكرت حضرتك لما لهذه الانظمة الالكترونية من طبيعه خاصة تمييزها عن غيرها من الجرائم الاخرى فكان لابد من 
من وضع قواعد لاجرائات التحقيق في هذا المجال الالكتروني لان القواعد العامه في مجال التحقيق غير كافية ومن هنا تاتي.
1- حرمة الحياه الخاصه المعالجة اليا 
     نحن نعلم انه لايجوز الدخول الى المساكن بغير سبق الحصول على اذن من سلطة التحقيق وهنا يقترب الامر من الدخول الى البيانات ولكن الاختلاف يكون في مفهوم الدخول نفسه اي ممكن الدخول عن طريق تشغيل الجهاز اما عن قرب او عن بعد او الدخول الى البيانات الموجوده في جهاز يعمل بالفعل ولذلك قضى بان هذا الدخول يكون بالطرق غير المشروعه ويعتبر الدليل المستمد من هذه الطريقه دليلا باطلا 
لذلك يشمل التعديل الرابع من الدستور الامريكي بانه لايجوز الاطلاع او التصنت او التفتيش الا باذن قضائي مسبب ووفقا للقواعد العامه المستقر عليها في مجال التصنت او التفتيش 
2- تجريم اعتراض الاتصالات الالكترونيه 
تعاقب غالبية التشريعات الاوروبيه كل من اعترض اتصال الكتروني بعقوبة الحبس مده لاتقل عن سنه لان هذا الاعتراض يهدد حرمة الحياه الخاصه لذلك عاقب كلا من استرق السمع او سجل او نقل عن طريق جهاز من الاجهزة محادثات تمت عن طريق خط تليفون او تمت في مكان خاص 
اذا التقط بجهاز صورة شخص في مكان خاص وكل ذلك يخص المحادثات الشفوية 
لذلك جاء من هنا الخلاف فكان لابد من وجود نصوص خاصه تسري على الاتصالات الالكترونية التي تتم عن طريق الكمبيوتر فجاءة كثير من التشريعات ومن تلك التشريعات القانون الجنائي الامريكي الذي عاقب كل من اعترض او حاول او ساعد غيره على الاعتراض كما يعاقب ايضا على الدخول الى المعلومات المخزونه الكترونيا بدون تصريح او اذن فان الدليل المستمد منه يعد باطلا 
فكان لابد من وجود شروط لتسجيل الاتصالات الالكترونية وهي 
1- صدور اذن من القاضي المختص بناء على طلب احد اعضاء النيابه العامه ممن حددهم القانون بالموافقه على طلب التسجيل الذي يقدمه احد رجال الضبط القضائي 
2- حدد القانون الامريكي الجرائم التي يجوز فيها استصدار اذن بتسجيل الاتصالات وفي الجرائم المعاقب عليها بالاعدام او بالحبس الذي تزيد مددته عن سنه واحده 
ملحوظة.. تقر التشريعات المقارنه مشروعية وضع المحادثات التليفونيه بناء على اذن من السلطة المختصه لتجميع الادله في جرائم معينة متى كان ذلك ضروريا لظهور الحقيقه واجازت ذلك ايضا المحكمة الاوروبية لحقوق النسان مادام هذا الاجراء محاط بالضمانات القاونية الازمة 
عدم جواز اعتراض الاتصالات الالكترونية بين المدافع والمتهم 
يثار التساؤل هنا حول مدى انطباق القواعد الخاصه حول المحادثات التليفونية على المحجادثات الالكترونية كالرسائل والمحادثات الفورية  وهل تسري عليها احترام الحق في الدفاع وخصوصا التي تجري بين المتهم والمحامي فهنا سوف نفرق بين صدور اذن بالتفتيش مكان معين وهنا يسري التفتيش على جهاز الكمبيوتر الموجود بهذا المكان ولا يشترط هنا صدور اذن صريح بالتفتيش مادام اذن التفتيش قد جاء عام ولكن اذا جاء اذن التفتيش خاص بجريمة معينة فلا يجوز تفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر 
تفتيش الكمبيوتر الخاص بالمدافع عن المتهم وضع له القانون قواعد خاصه مادام انه متواجد في مكتب المحامي لانه هنا ياخذ حكم الملفات الورقية 
يجوز تفتيش المكان المشترك كان يكون منزلا او مكتبا اما اذا كان احد المشتركين في الكبيوتر مدافعا عن المتهم فلابد في التفتيش احترام الحق في الدفاع فلا يجوز ضبط ملفات في الكمبيوتر تتعلق في الدفاع عن المتهمين 
هناك خصائص تميز تفتيش البريد الالكتروني 
يتمتع صاحب الحق في البريد الالكتروني بحرمة الحياه الخاصه بالنسبة للمعلومات المتواجده في جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص به 
المقارنه بين الخطاب الورقي والمحادثات التليفونية فيما يتعلق بحرمة الحياة الخاصه اذا ارسل شخص الى اخر خطاب فانه يصبح ملكا للمرسل اليه ويجوز الاطلاع عليه دون رضاء المرسل وتختلف هنا عن المحادثات التليفونية التي هي ملك للطرفين فهي تتمتع بحرمة الحياه الخاصه ولا يجوز الاطلاع عليها الا بموافقة الطرفين ولذلك هنا يوجد تماثل بين الرسائل الالكترونية والرسائل البريديه من حيث النظام القانوني بالتفتيش في ان كل منهما يمثل اتصالا مكتوبا بين الطرفين وكل منهما يستخدم صندوق بريد خاص ويوجد بين كل من الارسال والاستقبال مده معينة 
التميز بين مراقبة وتسجيل المحادثات الالكترونية وقواعد التفتيش المعتاده 
كما ذكرنا من قبل تختلف قواعد التسجيل والمراقبة في المحادثات التليفونية عن تفتيش المساكن ويالتالي تختلف ايضا عن تفتيش الاجهزة الالكترونية من حيث 
اولا: في المكالمات التليفونية لا يتم اخطار او حضور صاحب الشان في اثناء التسجيل بينما يلزم ذلك في حالة تفتيش المساكن 
ثانيا: يتميز تسجيل المحادثات التليفونية عن تفتيش اجهزة الكمبيوتر في انه يمكن تتبع المعلومات وصولا الى الاجهزة الخاصة حيث يتم تخزين تلك المعلومات 
ثالثا: تفتيش الاجهزة الالكترونية يمكن ان يتم عن بعد وهو يختلف عن المحادثات التليفونية وعلى الرغم من ان اجهزة الكمبيوتر تعمل على ط تليفون الا انها لاتخضع للتفيش لنظم المحادثات التليفونية ولذلك كان لابد من استخدام نصوص خاصة لمراقبة النصوص الالكترونية وبناء على ذلك عدلت التشريعات من نصوصها كي تاخذ في الاعتبار هذا التطور الفني 
جواز التفتيش لضبط المعلومات 
لما لهذه المعلومان من طبيعه معنوية فكان لابد من وجود قواعد خاصه للتفتيش تتماشى مع هذه الطبيعه لان القواعد العامة صممت لضبط الاشياء المادية وايضا تختلف تفتيش المعلومات المخزونه عن الاتصالات المباشرة في ان الاتصالات يتم وضعها تحت التصنت والتسجيل على خلاف المعلومات يتم تخزينها وتختلف ايضا من حيث انه يصدر اذن من القاضي المختص بناء على طلب النيابه العامه على خلاف ضبط المعلومات التي تكتفي بصدور اذن من النيابه العامة فقط 
ولقد لاحظت ان راي حضرتك يجيز تفتيش اماكن العمل في حالة التلبس اذا توافرت وعلى مزودي الخدمات التعاون مع المحقق ومع رجال الضبط القضائي من خلال 
1- تجميع او تسجيل البيانات بالوسائل الفنية المناسبة 
2- ان يتعاون وان يساعد السلطة المختصه في تجميع وتسجيل البيانات المتعلقه بالاتصالات التي تجري على اقليمها والتي تجري عن طريق الكمبيوتر 
ملحوظة.. اذا كان على مزودي الخدمات التعاون مع رجال الضبط القضائي فان هذا التعاون يكون ملزما في حالة المحاكمة 
التعاون الدولي في مجال تفتيش الاجهزة 
هناك قواعد كما وضعتها الاتفاقية الاوروبية بين الدول الاعضاء في مجال جرائم الكمبيوتر وهي 
1- تسليم المجرمي في هذه الجرائم بشرط ان يكون الفاعل معاقب عليه وفقا لقاون الدولتين 
2- للدول الاعضاء ان تطلب من بعضها المساعده القضائية في هذا المجال 
3- لدولة الطرف ان تكشف عن سرية التحقيقات التي تقوم بها وتقوم بابلاغ دولة اخرى طرف في الاتفاقية 
4- للدولة طالبة المساعده ان تطلب من الدوله المطلوب منها ان تتخذ التدابير الازمة للحفاظ على سلامة البيانات المخزونه لديها 
5- لدولة الطرف ان ترفض المساعده في حالة عدم توافر ازدواجية التجريم 
هذا ما لدي في هذا المجال وشكرا لسعة صدر سيادتكم 
                                                                                              نورا السيد ابراهيم نجيده

----------


## هند أحمد السيد محمد

> أجب عن السؤال التالي :
> 
> وضح مدى إختلاف إجراءات التحقيق في مجال الجرائم الإلكترونية!


الاجابة:
 نتناول الاجابة من خلال المباحث الأتية:
*المبحث الأول*
*الخصائص التي تميز التفتيش والأعتراض والتسجيل*
*في مجال التعاملات الالكترونية*
*القاعدة: حرمة الحياة الخاصة في مجال التعاملات الالكترونية:*
لا يجوز دخول المساكن بغير سبق الحصول علي اذن بذلك من سلطة التحقيق ويقترب الامر في ذلك بالنسبة للدخول الي البيانات الموجودة داخل النظام بيد ان مفهوم الدخول الي النظام يختلف عن الدخول الي المساكن فالدخول الي النظام يتم عن طريق تشغيل الجهاز عن قرب او عن بعد او الدخول الي بيانات موجودة في جهاز يعمل بالفعل.
ولا يلزم دخول المكان الخاص للتنصت وانما يمكن ان يحدث ذلك التنصت عن بعد، كما في حالة اعتراض الاتصالات الالكترونية ولا يجوز الاطلاع او التنصت او التفتيش الا باذن قضائي مسبب وفقا للقواعد المستقر عليها في مجال التنصت والتفتيش.
*ضرورة احترام حقوق الانسان في مجال الاجراءات الجنائية عن الجرائم الالكترونية:*
لابد من احترام حقوق الانسان في مجال الاجراءات الجنائية وفقا للاتفاقية الاوربية عند وقوع جريمة من جرائم السيبر.
*تجريم اعتراض الاتصالات الالكترونية:*
تعاقب كثير من التشريعات المقارنة علي اعتراض الاتصالات السلكية واللاسلكية لاعتبار ان ذلك يتضمن انتهاك الحياة الخاصة حيث يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة كل من اعتدى علي حرمة الحياة الخاصة للمواطن وذلك بان ارتكب احد الافعال الاتية في غير الاحوال المصرح بها قانونا او بغير رضاء المجني عليه:
1- استرق السمع او سجل او نقل عن طريق جهاز من الاجهزة ايا كان نوعه محادثات جرت في مكان خاص او عن طريق التليفون.
2-  التقط او نقل بجهاز من الاجهزة ايا كان نوعه صورة شخص في مكان خاص.
3- ويحكم في جميع الاحوال بمصادرة الاجهزة وغيرها مما يكون قد استخدم في الجريمة او تحصل منها.
تسجيل المحادثات التليفونية بدون موافقة طرفيها يصم الدليل المستمد منها بالبطلان وذلك لمخالفته لمبدأ مشروعية الدليل ومع ذلك القضاء الكندي يجيز لرب العمل ان يتنصت علي المحادثات التليفونية التي تجري بين المستخدمين في شركته وبين عملاء الشركة وذلك استنادا الي ان تلك الاجهزة التليفونية تنتمي الي العمل ومخصصة لمتابعة سير العمل.
والقضاء الكندي يتجه الي قبول التسجيلات التليفونية بوصفها دليل في الاثبات وذلك علي الرغم من مخالفتها لحرمة الحياة الخاصة اذا وافق عليها احد طرفي المحادثة بل اكثر من ذلك 
وقد عددت المادة(36) من القانون المدني في الكيبيك صور المساس بالحياة الخاصة في التالي:
1- الدخول في مسكن الشخص او ضبط اشياء منه.
2- اعتراض او استعمال اتصال خاص.
3- التقاط او استعمال صورته عن عمد عندما يتواجد في مكان خاص
4- مراقبة حياته الخاصة باي وسيلة كانت
5- استعمال اسمه او صورته او ملامحه المتشابهة مع شخص او صوته لغرض اخر بخلاف اعلام الجمهور.
6- استعمال مراسلاته الخاصة او مكاتيبه او مستنداته الشخصية.
*شروط تسجيل الاتصالات الالكترونية وفقا للقانون الامريكي والمقارن:-*
لكي يتم تسجيل الاتصالات الالكترونية او الهاتفية علي الوجه القانوني الصحيح يلزم ان يصدر به اذن من القاضي المختص بناء علي طلب من احد اعضاء النيابة ممن حددهم القانون الامريكي بالموافقة علي طلب تسجيل المحادثاث الالكترونية الذي يقدمه احد رجال الضبط القضائي.
التشريعات المقارنة تتجه الي استلزام اذن صادر من قاض لتسجيل المحادثات الهاتفية ويجوز للنيابة ان تضبط لدي مكتب البريد جميع الخطابات والرسائل والجرائد والمطبوعات والطرود ولدي مكاتب البرق جميع البرقيات وان تراقب المحادثات السلكية واللاسلكية وان تقوم بتسجيل محادثات جرت في مكان خاص ويشترط لاتخاذ اي اجراء من الاجراءات السابقة الحصول مقدما علي امر مسبب بذلك من القاضي الجزئي بعد اطلاعه علي الاوراق ويبرز ذلك ما 
وتنص المادة(100) من قانون الاجراءات الفرنسي علي انه" في مواد الجنايات وفي الجنح اذا كانت العقوبة المقررة للجريمة هي سنتان حبس او اكثر فان قاضي التحقيق له ان يأمر باعتراض وتسجيل وتدوين المراسلات التي تتم بطريق الاتصالات السلكية وتتم تلك الاجراءات تحت اشرافه ومراقبته ويكون قرار الاعتراض مكتوبا وهو لا يجوز الطعن فيه"
*عدم جواز اعتراض الاتصالات الالكترونية بين المدافع والمتهم:*
يثار التساؤل عن مدي انطباق او اعمال القواعد الخاصة باعتراض المحادثات التليفونية علي المحادثات الالكترونية كالرسائل والمحادثات الفورية.
الاصل ان الحق في الدفاع يحول دون تفتيش كمبيوتر المحامي عن المتهم لضبط ملفات خاصة بالدفاع بيد انه اذا اشترك المحامي مع المتهم في جريمة معينة فانه يصبح هو الاخر متهم ولا يجوز الحق في الدفاع للدفع ببطلان تسجيل المحادثات التليفونية التي تتم بين المتهم والمدافع عنه ما دام ان المحمي يشترك في جريمة مع المتهم فيصبح هو الاخر متهما معه.
*الخصائص التي تميز تفتيش البريد الالكتروني:*
يتمتع صاحب البريد الالكتروني بالحق في حرمة الحياة الخاصة بالنسبة للمعلومات المتواجدة داخل البريد الالكتروني لجهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص به وتقيم احكام القضاء التماثل بين مراسلات البريد الالكتروني والمراسلات التي تتم عن طريق البريد العادي وبناءا عليه لايجوز التداخل للاطلاع علي البريد الالكتروني دون اذن صاحبه.
*المقارنة بين الخطاب الورقي والمحادثة التليفونية فيما يتعلق* *بحرمة الحياة الخاصة:*
اذا ارسل شخص لاخر خطاب فان هذا الخطاب يصبح ملكا للمرسل اليه من وقت تسلمه الي مصلحة البريد فانه من الطبيعي ان يكون لهذا الاخير ان يفشي محتواه الي الغير فالرضاء ذو اثر فعال سواء كان هذا الرضاء صريحا ام ضمنيا.
ويختلف الامر في حالة المحادثة التليفونية حيث تجري المحادثة في شكل مباشر بين المتحدثين فليس هناك مرسل ومرسل اليه بل تفاعل في الحديث بين الطرفين فالامر يتعلق بمحادثة وليس بمراسلة.
*مدي التماثل بين الرسائل الالكترونية والرسائل البريدية من ناحية* *النظام القانوني للتفتيش:*
في حالة عدم وجود نص يحدد النظام القانوني للرسائل الالكترونية يتعين علينا ان نبحث عما يقترب من الرسائل الالكترونية ولا نجد سوي النظام القانوني المعروف والخاص بالرسائل البريدية والاثنين يقتربان من عدة اوجه: 1- كل منهما يستخدم صندوقا بريديا خاصا 2- كل منهما يشكل اتصال مكتوب بين الطرفين 3- تمر مدة بين ارسال واستقبال الرسالة في الحالتين 4- تتفق الحالتان في انه عندما يتم ارسال الرسالة لا يمكن للمرسل ان يستردها مرة اخري 5- كما يتفقان ايضا في امكانية ارسال رسائل الي المرسل اليه من اشخاص غير مرغوب فيهم كأصحاب الاعلانات للبضائع والخدمات.
*مدي التماثل بين المحادثات الالكترونية والمكالمات الهاتفية:*
ثمة اوجة للتقارب بين المحادثات الالكترونية والمكالمات الهاتفية من ذلك ما يلي: 1- يعتمد كل منهما علي خط تليفوني 2- يتم الاتصال في كل منهما مباشرة ودون الحاجة الي وسيط بينهما وذلك علي خلاف الوضع بالنسبة للمراسلات البريدية 3- يحدث تبادل للمحادثات الالكترونية والمكالمات الهاتفية دون فاصل زمني وهذا علي الرسائل البريدية.

                         المبحث الثاني
القواعد التي تنظم التفتيش والاعتراض والتسجيل
             في مجال التعاملات الالكترونية

                        المطلب الاول
               تفتيش النظام بناء علي اذن
*شروط اذن التفتيش في المواد االالكترونية:*
يلزم توافر شروط معينة لصحة التفتيش في المواد الالكترونية *من* هذه الشروط ان تكون الجريمة علي درجة معينة من الخطورة وشرط جدية التحريات بالاضافة الي شرط التحديد
*اولا: شرط خطورة الجريمة:*
تشترط بعض التشريعات لصحة التفتيش ان يكون ذلك في جريمة ذات خطورة معينة وذلك كالقانون الفنلندي اما القانون المصري فانه لم يشترط درجة معينة من الجسامة الا فيما يتعلق بضبط الرسائل البريدية وتسجيل المحادثات الهاتفية.
*ثانيا: شرط جدية التحريات:*
الاذن بالتفتيش يجب ان يصدر بناء علي تحريات جديةوالدستور الامريكي عني بالنص علي ان الاذن تفتيشا او قبضا يجب ان يكون صادر بناء علي ادلة كافية.
*ثالثا: شرط التحديد في الاذن:*
يتجه الرأي في تشريعات مقارنة الي تطلب شرط التحديد اللازم لصحة الاذن والتفتيش ويعتبر تنفيذ الاذن مخلا بشرط التحديد اذا قام رجل الضبط القضائي بضبط الجهاز مع ان الاذن لضبط المعلومات ولا يعتبر الاذن مخلا بشرط التحديد ان ينص علي ضبط وتفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر والديسكات الممغنطة والاقراص الممغنطة وكل البرامج التي يمكن ان تحتوي علي ادلة في كشف الجريمة.ويجوز تحديد الاشياء محل الضبط بصياغة شاملة بحيث تشمل البحث عن ادلة جريمة معينة.
*صعوبة تحديد محل التفتيش في الاذن:*
هناك صعوبة في تحديد محل التفتيش في الاذن الصادر بذلك في مجال تفتيش اجهزة الكمبيوتر ويرجع ذلك الي الطبيعة الخاصة بجهاز الكمبيوتر الذي يحتوي علي عدد لبير من الملفات بالاضافة الي ان اسماء هذه الملفات لا تدل بالضرورة علي ما تحتويها.
والاذن يمكن ان يصدر بخصوص الجهاز الخادم هذا الجهاز له من الامكانات ما يسمح له بتتبع مصدر الرسائل المعاقب عليها.
ويجوز ان يمتد تفتيش جهاز معين للكمبيوتر الي اجهزة اخري متصلة به اذا كان ذلك ضروييا وملحا وقد سمح قانون    patriot act بتتبع رسائل البريد الالكتروني مهما تعددت الاجهزة التي يمر بها كما ان هذا القانون يسمح باستخدام وسائل التنصت علي الرسائل والمحادثات الالكترونية من خلال استخدام وسائل تقنية بعضها يسمح بمعرفة الاجهزة.
*مجال الاذن بالتفتيش:*
يمكن ان يصدر اذن بتفتيش الكمبيوتر ليشمل جميع البيانات الشخصية الخاصة بالمشترك والمتعاملين معه وكذلك محتوي الملفات المخزنة بما فيها التي تم تخزينها مدة اقل من 180 يوم وفقا للقانون الامريكي.
*اقتصار صدور الاذن بالتفتيش علي الكمبيوتر:*
غالبا ما يصدر الاذن بالتفتيش مسكن المتهم او محل عمله بحيث ينصرف هذا الاذن الي كل ما يتواجد في المسكن او في مقر العمل فاذا صدر اذن بتفتيش المسكن او محل العمل الخاص بالمتهم فمن حق رجل الضبط القضائي ان يقوم بتفتيش اجهزة الكمبيوتر المتواجدة في المسكن او محل العمل.
وليس هناك ما يمنع من صدور اذن بالتفتيش مقتصرا علي تفتيش الكمبيوتر فقط دون بقية اجزاء المسكن.
*تفتيش اكثر من ملف في كمبيوتر واحد:*
صدرت للقضاء الامريكي اعتبرت الديسك بما فيه من ملفات وجهاز الكمبيوتر بما يحتويه من ملفات صندوق مغلقا واحدا اي ان هذه الاحكام لم تعتبر الملف الواحد صندوقا مغلقا مستقلا وبالتالي فان هذه الاحكام لا تستوجب صدور اذن قضائي مستقل لكل ملف علي حده وكل ملف يتطلب اذن للتفتيش.
*مشكلة تحديد السلطة المختصة باصدار اذن التفتيش:*
تقضي القاعدة العامة في كثير من الدول مثل كندا والولايات المتحدة بانه من الضروري توافر الاختصاص للجهة القضائيةالتي تقوم باجراء قضائي معين والاختصاص باذن التفتيش يؤول الي الجة القضائية في الدائرة الفيدرالية التي يتواجد فيها محل التفتيش شيئا كان او شخصا.
والاختصاص ينعقد للجهة التي اصدرت اذن التفتيش مادام محل التفتيش كان واقعا في تلك الجهة حتي وان تغير مكانه بعد ذلك.
*تنفيذ الاذن بالتفتيش والضبط في المجال المعلوماتي:*
اذا قام رجل الضبط القضائي بضبط اشياء لم يحددها الاذن الصادر بالتفتيش فان ذلك يجعل التفتيش باطلا وذلك استنادا الي ان القائم بالتفتيش قد خالف الاذن بالتفتيش واذا كان الاذن صادر لتفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر في موضعه فان هذا الاذن يسمح بالتقتيش في المواقع الخارجية للكمبيوتر اي فيما يتجاوز الجهاز من ادوات.
*القواعد التي يخضع لها اذن التفتيش في المواد الالكترونية:*
يخضع الاذن بالتفتيش الي عدة قواعد بعضها مستمد من القواعد العامة مع تطويعها لكي تتلاءم مع تلك المواد والبعض الاخر روعي فيه ما لتفتيش المواد الالكترونية من ذاتية.
والاصل في القانون الامريكي بالنسبة لطريقة اذن التفتيش هو اتباع قاعدة عدم الاقتحام اي ان رجل الشرطة يلتزم بان يعلن عن نفسه قبل دخول المكان المراد تفتيشه.
ويجوز اقتحام المكان دون اعلان رجل الضبط القضائي عن نفسه له فائدته الواضحة لضبط البيانات المؤثمة في الجرائم التي تقع بطريق الكمبيوتر والانترنت والمراد تفتيشها.
*تنفيذ التفتيش المعلوماتي بعد ضبط الكمبيوتر:*
لا تتضمن التشريعات المقارنة من النصوص ما يغرض مدة معينة لاجراء تفتيش الجهاز بعد ضبطه.
والقانون الامريكي يتضمن نصا يستلزم ان يتم تنفيذ الاذن بالضبط والتفتيش في مدة لا تتجاوز عشرة ايام من وقت صدور الاذن.
*تفتيش النظام الرئيسي والانظمة المتصلة به في الداخل:*
الاذن بالتفتيش في الجرائم التقليدية يتعين ان يحدد مكان ومحل التفتيش وقد لا تثار في مجال الجرائم التقليدية التفتيش عن الجرائم المعلوماتية.
اجهزة الكمبيوتر في كثير من الاحيان ترتبط بعضها ببعض عن طريقة دائرة داخلية تنتمي الي نفس الشركة حتي لو تعددت فروعها في نفس الشركة.
وجدت بعض التشريعات المقارنة حلا عندما اجازت التوجيهات الداخلية الخاصة باجراءات التفتيش ان يمتد اذن التفتيش الصادر الي مقر الشركة معينة الي فروعها الكائنة في نفس العقار.
واذا صدر اذن بتفتيش جهاز كمبيوتر معين فهل يمتد هذا الاذن عند تنفيذه الي تفتيش الشبكة التي يتصل بها؟ فالاذن في هذه الحالة قد صدر صحيحا لانه صدر بخصوص كمبيوتر معين وما يرتبط به من اجهزة.
يمكن لرجال الضبط القضائي ان يدخلوا من الجهاز الرئيسي علي البيانات التي تهم عملية البحث والتحري.
وتسمح الاتفاقية الاوربية لجرائم السيبر للدول الاعضاء ان تمد نطاق التفتيش الذي كان محله جهاز كمبيوتر معين الي غيره من الاجهزة المرتبطة به في حالة الاستعجال اذا كان يتواجد به معلومات يتم الدخول اليها في هذا الجهاز.
*تفتيش النظام الرئيسي والانظمة المتصلة به في الخارج:*
من الضروري تفتيش جهاز كمبيوتر من الخارج كما لو تعلق الامر بشركة ام وفروعها في الخارج حيث ترتبط اجهزة الشركة بعضها ببعض.
وتنتهي اللجنة الاوربية للمشكلات الجنائية التابعة للمجلس الاوربي الي القول بان التفتيش والضبط والاجراءات القسرية الاخري التي تقع علي اقليم دولة اخري تعتبر غير مشروعة الا اذا كان القانون الدولي يجيزها ويلاحظ في هذا الخصوص يعرف خبراء المجلس الاوربي التفتيش بقولهم يتوافر التفتيش في اقليم دولة اجنبية اذا توافرت علاقة السببية بين افعال سلطات التحقيق في بلد معين وبين عمل جهاز يتواجد بالخارج.
*النتائج القانونية المترتبة علي الاذن بالتفتيش والضبط في المجال المعلوماتي:*
اذا قام رجل الضبط بالتفتيش في خصوص جريمة الاتجار بالمخدرات وبدلا من ذلك وجد صور فاضحة للاطفال فتوقف عن البحث عن الادلة بخصوص الجريمة الاولي وقام بالبحث عن معلومات في الجريمة الثانية فان ما قام به يجعل الدليل باطلا في رأي المحكمة.
*مدي جواز اعتراض الرسائل الالكترونية:*
اعتراض الاتصالات هو اكتساب سماعي او غيره لمحتوي اي اتصالات سلكية او الكترونية او شفوية وذلك من خلال استعمال اي جهاز سواء كان هذا الجهاز اليا او الكترونيا او غير ذلك.
يتجه المجلس الاوربي الي جواز التنصت بخصوص الجرائم الخطيرة التي تقع علي سرية الاتصالات اللاسلكية وكذلك الخاصة بالكمبيوتر والتداخل في الانظمة.
*الصور المختلفة لاعتراض الاتصالات الالكترونية وتفتيشها:*
يجب التمييز بين اربعة اوضاع للاطلاع علي محتوي الرسائل او الاتصالات:
اولا- اعتراض الاتصالات ويتم ذلك في اثناء تبادل الاتصالات
ثانيا- تفتيش الاتصالات المخزنة
ثالثا: مجرد العلم
رابعا- الاتصال بشبكة عامة.


                       المطلب الثاني
                   تفتيش النظام بدون اذن
*القاعدة: عدم جواز تفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر بدون اذن:*
اذا قام مأمور الضبط القضائي بتفتيش جهاز كمبيوتر دون ان يحصل مسبقا علي اذن من الجهة المختصة فان ما قام به من تفتيش يكون باطلا ولا يترتب عليه اي اثر ولكن هذا الاصل يرد عليه بعض الاستثناءات من اهمها حالة التلبس.
فلا يجوز تفتيش الكمبيوتر الا باذن وفقا للعديد من القوانين الفرد له حرمة الحياة الخاصة بحيث لا يجوز التعدي عليها باتخاذ اجراء يخالف التوقع المعقول للحياة الخاصة هذا الاجراء الاخير يعتبر تفتيشا ومن الفرد الحماية في مواجهته وذلك بضرورة استصدار اذن قضائي بالتفتيش.
*الاستثناء: جواز تفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر بدون اذن:*
تقضي القواعد العامة في التفتيش بانه اذا توافرت حالة من الحالات التي يجوز التفتيش فيها التفيش بدون اذن فان التفتيش يكون رغم ذلك صحيح من هذه الاستثناءات في مجال المعلوملت في كثير من التشريعات وبصفة خاصة القانون الامريكي ما يلي:
1- التفتيش لا يخالف التوقع المعقول للحياة الخاصة
2- حالة الرضاء
3- التفتيش علي اثر الضبط الصحيح
4- حالة الضرورة
5- حالة التلبس عند وجود الكمبيوتر في خارج المسكن
6- التفتيش في حالة جرد الاشياء المضبوطة
7- تفتيش الجمارك
8- تفتيش شبكة الانترنت
*الحالة الاولي: عدم مخالفة التفتيش للتوقع المعقول للحياة الخاصة:*
ويعتبر التفتيش بدون اذن صحيح اذا توافر فرض من فرضين وهما:
الفرض الاول: لا يخالف التفتيش معيار التوقع المعقول للشخص محل التفتيش في الحياة الخاصة اي انه لم يكن من حق الشخص محل التفتيش ان يتوقع ان له حقا في حرمة الحياة الخاصةفي حالة معينة.
الفرض الثاني: يخالف التفتيش معيار التوقع المعقول في الحياة الخاصة ولكنه يندرج ضمن الاستثناءات التي يجوزفيها التفتيش بدون اذن.
*التوقع المعقول كمعيار لجواز التفتيش بدون اذن وفقا للدستور* *الامريكي:*
قضت المحكمة العليا الامريكية ان الشخص له الحق في التوقع المعقول للحياة الخاصة علي الاموال المتواجدة في داخل منزله.
*اولا: حالات يتوافر فيها للشخص الحق في التوقع المعقول للحياة الخاصة:*
ويتوافر هذا المعيار ايضا في المحادثات التي تتم في كابينة تليفون مغلقة بين شخصين ويتوافر هذا المعيار ايضا بالنسبة لمحتويات الصناديق المعتمة التي لا يتبين ما بداخلها حيث انها لا يمكن تفتيشها الا بعد الحصول علي بذلك من الجهة المختصة.
اتجهت المحاكم الامريكية الي قياس الاجهزة المخزنة الكترونيا علي الصناديق المغلقة ولقد استندت المحاكم الامريكية الي ان المعلومات المخزنة في داخل الاجهزة الالكترونية يتشابه مع فتح الصناديق المغلقة.
وقد اتجهت المحاكم الامريكية الي الاعتراف للفرد بالحق في توقع الحياة الخاصة علي المعلومات في داخل الكمبيوتر.
*ثانيا: حالات لا يتوافر فيها للشخص الحق في التوقع المعقول للحياة الخاصة:*
يلزم وجود اذن بالتفتيش اذا كان ذلك التفتيش يخل بالتوقع  المعقول للحياة الخاصة.
اما اذا كان الفرد لا يتمتع بالحق في التوقع المعقول للحياة الخاصة فان التفتيش يصبح صحيح بدون الحصول علي اذن مسبق.
وفي حكم للقضاء الامريكي اتجخت المحكمة الي اعتبار تفتيش رجال الضبط القضائي لجزء من الكمبيوتر والديسك غير مخالف للدستور الامريكي.
*ثانيا: الرضاء بالتفتيش:*
رجل الضبط القضائي لا يحتاج الي اذن بالتفتيش اذاكان محل المنقول راضيا به.
اذا كان صاحب الجهاز موافقا علي تفتيشه فانه لا يلزم صدور اذن بهذا الاذن حتي يكون صحيح.
*نطاق الرضاء:*
هل وافق صاحب الجهاز علي النظر اليه من الخارج ام انه اجاز فتح هذا الجهاز والاطلاع علي ما بداخله؟
احكام للقضاء الامريكي بعدم جواز ذلك استنادا الي ان الموافقة انصرفت في هذه الحالة الي النظر الي الجهز من الخارج لمعرفة نوعه وحجمه دون فتحه.
*صاحب الحق في الرضاء بالتفتيش:*
*صاحب الحق في حرمة المعلومات المتواجدة بالكمبيوتر بوجه عام:*
صاحب الجهاز له الحق في حرمة الحياة الخاصة بالنسبة لما يحتويه جهازه اذا كان في حيازتهوهذا الجهز قد يكون في حيازة الغير.
وقد استمرت احكام القضاء الامريكي علي ان صاحب الشئ يظل متمتعا بالحق في الخصوصية اذا تركه لدي الغير بصفة مؤقتة.
*الرضاء الصادر من الزوجة والخليلة:*
الرضاء من شخص مقيم اقامة اقامة مشتركة مع اخرين هو رضاء يصحح التفتيش حتي ولو لم يوافق الحائزون المشتركون علي التفتيش.
والام لها ان توافق علي تفتيش الغرفة الخاصة بابنها البالغ من العمر 23 عاما وليس لها ان توافق علي تفتيش الخزينة المقفولة الخاصة بهذا الابن.
ويعتد القضاء المصري بالرضاء الصادر من زوجة صاحب المسكن او خليلته اذا صدر عنها رضاء بتفتيش المسكن استنادا الي انها تعتبر وكيلة عن صاحب المسكن.
الرضاء الصادر من الوالدين:
بالنسبة للرضاء الصادر من الوالدين بخصوص اجهزة الكمبيوتر التي يستعملها اولادهم تبني القضاء الامريكي تفرقة بين ما اذا كان الاولاد يقل اعمارهم عن 18 سنةاو انه يزيد علي ذلك في الحالة الاولي يعتد برضاء الوالدين اما في الحالة الثانية فان الامر يتوقف علي ظروف الواقعة.
*الرضاء الصادر من مديري النظام:*
القضاء الامريكي ليس لموظف الفندق الحق في تفتيش غرفة النزلاء علي الرغم من ان المفتاح معه
*الرضاء الضمني بالتفتيش:*
*المقصود بالرضاء الضمني في مجال الكمبيوتر:*
يتحقق الرضاء الضمني اذا كانت الظروف تسمح باستخلاص ذلك الرضاء كمن يعمل باحدى الشركات وكانت اللوائح تجري علي تفتيش العاملين.
*صاحب الحق في الرضاء الضمني:*
تسمح لاي شخص يكون طرفا في الاتصال بالموافقة علي المراقبة علي الاتصال.
*ذاتية الرضاء بالمراقبة في قضايا الكمبيوتر:*
تراقب شبكة الكمبيوتر اذا ظهرت علي شاشة الكمبيوتر فيشه اعلان تحتوي علي تحذير المستخدم من انه اذا دخل علي الشبكة سوف يكون تحت المراقبة.
*خصوصية مفهوم طرف الاتصال في خصوص الكمبيوتر:*
مالك جهاز الكمبيوتر هو الذي يكتسب صفة الطرف في الاتصالاتوذلك عندما يقوم احد الاشخاص غير المعروفين بالتدخل في جهاز معين ينتمي الي المالك.
*ثالثا: التفتيش بناء علي حالة الضرورة:*
تتجه احكام القضاء في التشريعات الي اعمال اثر حالة الضرورة لتجيز التفتيش دون اذن بالتفتيش.
*رابعا: جواز الضبط بناء علي حالة التلبس:*
تقر التشريعات حالة التلبس وترتب عليها جواز التفتيش بدون سبق الحصول علي اذن.
*خامسا: التفتيش علي أثر القبض الصحيح:*
القاعدة العامة كلما جاز القبض جاز التفتيش وبالتالي يجوز دخول المساكن للقبض علي شخص قدر رجل الشرطة وجود دلائل كافية علي اتهامه بجناية.
*سادسا: تفتيش اجهزة العمل الخاص والعام:*
العمل الخاص لا يجوز لرجل الضبط التفتيش بدون اذن الا بموافقة رب العمل بينما في حالة تفتيش اماكن العمل العامة لا يجوز التفتيش الا اذا وجدت توجيهات مكتوبة.
سابعا: الاستثناء الخاص بالاتصالات الداخلية:
يسمح القانون الامريكي لرب العمل وكذلك لمزودي خدمات الاتصالات التليفونية بوصفهم ارباب عمل ان يراقبوا العاملين لديهم.
*ثامنا: الاستثناء الخاص باكتشاف دليل جنائي بطريق عرضي:*
تسمح القوانين الحديثة لمزودي الخدمات سواء في المحادثات التليفونية او الالكترونية بان يقوموا بابلاغ رجل الضبط القضائي بمحتوي الاتصالات التي تدل علي وقوع جريمة جنائية.
*تاسعا: الاستثناء الخاص بالموارد المتاحة للكافة:*
تسمح القوانين الحديثة لكل شخص ان يقوم بمراقبة المحدثات سواء بطريق التليفون او الكمبيوتر مادام ان هذه الموارد منشورة للكافة.
*عاشرا: التفتيش بغرض جرد المضبوطات:*
لرجل الشرطة بل ان من واجبه ان يقوم بجرد المضبوطات وتحريزها علي الوجه الصحيح.
*احد عشر: تفتيش الجمارك:*
يجوز القيام بالتفتيش علي حدود الدولة عند الدخول اليها او الخروج منها وذلك دون استصدار اذن بذلك وهو ما يسمي بالتفتيش الجمركي.
*اثنا عشر: التفتيش من خلال شبكة الانترنت:*
تفتيش مواقع الانترنت لا يسري عليها قواعد تفتيش المساكن ولا تعتبر شبكة الكمبيوتر من قبيل المسكن الخاص وبالتالي لا يسري عليها الحماية المقررة في التشريعات المختلفة
*ثالث عشر: جواز التفتيش الخاص بدون اذن وفقا للدستور* *الامريكي:*
لا تسري الحماية التي يقررها الدستور الامريكي الا علي الاعتداء علي الحقوق الدستورية من جانب سلطة عامة اي ان الحق في الخصوصية الذي يقره الدستور الامريكي لا يسري الا في حالة التفتيش.

----------


## شيرين على

·        هل تختلف الاجراءات الخاصة بالتحقيق في التعاملات الالكترونية عنها في التعاملات العادية ؟
لكي نجيب علي هذا السؤال يجب ان نستعرض اولا اهم الخصائص التي تميز قواعد التفتيش و التسجيل في مجال التعاملات الالكترنية ثم نستعرض تفيش النظام بناءا علي اذن او بدون اذن ثم اخيرا لقواعد الضبط في مجال التعاملات الالكترونيه.
اولا : اهم الخصائص التي تميز قواعد التفتيش والتسجيل في مجال التعاملات الالكترونية
1.      القاعدة : حرمة الحياة الخاصه للبيانات المعالجه اليا :
حيث يقترب الامر للدخول الي البيانات من الدخول الي المساكن ولكنه يختلف عنه في ان الدخول الي النظام يكون عن بعد او عن قرب وذلك باستعمال برنامج خاص لذلك , حيث القام الدستور الامريكي التماثل بين اقتحام المنازل و الاقتحام المعنوي للمعلومات .
وكذلك  تصف الاتفاقية الاوروبية في مجال الانترنت علي ضرورة احترام حقوق الانسان في الاجراءات الجنائية عن الجرائم الالكترونية.
2.      تجريم اعتراض الاتصالات الالكترونيه :
اختلف كل من المشرع المصري و الامريكي و الكندي بالنسبه لتحريم اعتراض الرسائل الالكترونية فحيث اختص المشرع المصرى فى حماية الحياة الخاصة للمواطن بالنسبة لتحريم الاستماع وتسجيل المحاداثات الشفوية التى تتم فى مكان خاص أو المحاداثات التى تتم عن طريق الكمبيوتر
فقد عاقب المشرع الامريكي علي اعتراض المراسلات الالكترونية مساويا بينها وبين الاتصالات السلكيه.
اما بالنسبه الي المشرع الكندي فقد وجد في نصوصه فجوة بين هذع النصوص و تطبيقها حيث نص هذا القانون علي ان تسجيل المحادثات التلفونية دون اذن طرفيها يصم الدليل المستمد منها بالبطلان بينما اثبت الواقع العملي علي قبول هذه التسجيلات بوصفها دليلا في الاثبات طالما وافق احد طرفيها.

ثانيا :القواعد التي تنظم التفتيش و الاعتراض والتسجيل في مجال التعاملات الالكترونيه:
هل يجوز تفتيش النظام دون اذن ؟
للاجابه علي هذا السؤال يجب ان نبين اولا قواعد تفتيش النظام بناءا علي اذن ثم  توضح الحالات التي يجوز فيها تفتيش النظان من دون اذن,
اولا : تفتيش النظام بناءا علي اذن.
شروط اذن التفتيش في التعاملات الالكترونية
·         شرط خطورة الجريمة:رتشترط بعض التشريعات درجة معينة من خطوره الجريمه للحصول علي اذن التفتيش (يعاقب عليها اكثر من سته شهور ) بينما كثيرا من التشريعات لم تلتزم ذلك.
·         شرط جدية التحريات 
·         شرط التحديد في الاذن : يجب ان يكون الاذن محددا لصحه الاذن و التفتيش.
وهناك صعوبة بالنسبة لتحديد محل التفتيش في الاذن : وذلك للطبيعة الخاصة باذن التفتيش في مجال تفتيش الاجهزه الالكترونية وذلك للطبيعة الخاصة لجهاز الكمبيوتر وما يحتويه من معلومات.
تنفيذ الاذن بالتفتيش و الضبط وقواعدهم في المجال المعلوماتي ,
اذا قام رجل الضبط القضائي بتفتيش اشياء لم يحددها اذن التفتيش كان التفتيش باطلا.
والقواعد العامة في تنفيذ التفتيش تسمح بتفتيش الاشياء المتعلقه طالما كان الاذن بالتقتيش صادرا بتفتيش المكان الذي يتواجد فيه الجهاز .
ونظرا للطبيعة الخاصه بتفتيش انظمة الكمبيوتر وتواجد بعضها في مكان و بعضها الاخر في مكام اخر متصله و مرتبظه بشبكه بينها فيجوز ان يمتد التفتيش الي الاجهزة المرتبطة لمعرفة ما يفيد في كشف الحقيقه.
ثانيا : تفتيش النظام بدون اذن :
هنا لو حالات استثنائية اجازت فيها كثير من التشريعات تفتيش الجهاز بدون اذن هذه الحالات :
·         عدم مخالفة التفتيش للتوقع المعقول للحياة الخاصة . 
·         حال الرضاء .
·         التفتيش علي اثر الضبط الصحيح .
·         حالة الضروره .
·         حالة التلبس عند وجود الكمبيوتر في خارج المكان .
·         التفتيش في حالة جرد الاشياء المضبوطة ,
·         تفتيش الجمارك .
·         تفتيش شبكة الانترنت .
ثالثا :قواعد الضبط فى مجال التعاملات الالكترونية
هل تختلف قواعد الضبط فى مجال التعاملات الالكترونية عنها فى مجال الجرائم العادية
1-محل الضبط فى قضايا التعاملات الالكترونية:
-يختلف الضبط فى الجرائم المعلوماتية عنها فى الجرائم العادية ويرجع ذلك الى الطبيعة المعنوية للاشياء محل الضبط فى الجرائم المعلوماتية وهى المعلومات او البيانات.
-ولهذا فقد يرد الضبط على عناصر معلوماتية منفصلة مثل الديسكات والاسطوانات الممغنطة وهنا لا تثار مشكلة قانونية بينما الصعوبة عندما يلزم ضبط النظام كله او الشبكات كلها لانها تحتوى على عناصر لا يمكن فصلها ومع ذلك تتعين ضبطها لانها تتضمن عناصر للاثبات فى الجريمة وهنا تتعين اعمال مبدأ التناسب وهو اقتصار الضبط على الادلة التى تفيد فى كشف  الحقيقة بحيث لا يؤدى الضبط الى تعطيل كل العمل فى النظام والشبكات المتصل بها.
2-المحافظة على البيانات السرية محل الضبط وتحريز البيانات المبرمجة:
تتعين المحافظة على حرية البيانات التى تتم ضبطها فنصت الاتفاقية الاوروبية لجرائم السيبر على انه للطرف المتاعقد ان يلزم الجهة التى صدر اليها الامر بحفظ المعلومات وان تحافظ على سرية تلك المعلومات . اما بالنسبة لتحرير البيانت المبرمجة  فيتعين على رجل الضبط القضائىبعد تفتيش النظام المعلومات واخذ نسخة ان يقوم بتحريز هذه الديسكات فى احراز مختومة وفقا للشروط المنصوص عليها فى قانون الاجراءات الجنائية الفرنسى.
3-فك شفرة الرسائل الالكترونية :
ينص القانون الفرنسى على انه عندما تكون البيانات الازمة لتحقيق جنائى مشفرة فان لرئيس النيابة او لسلطة التحقيق او لسلطة الحكم المختصة بنظر الدعوى ان يعينو شخصا طرف او معنويا مؤهلا للقيام بعملية فك التشفير اذا كان ذلك ضروريا:
4-مدى التزام الشاهد بالتعاون مع سلطة التحقيق فى الجرائم الالكترونية:
هل يلتزم الشاهد فى جرائم الكمبيوتر بأن يتعاون مع سلطة التحقيق كأن يقوم مثلا بعمليات  معبنة على الجهاز اذا كان من المتخصيصين فى هذا المجال ليساعد العدالة.
-وفقا للقواعد العامة فى الشاهدة لا بلزم الشاهد الا بذكر ما بعلمه ولا يجوز اجبارهعلى القيام بسلوك معين  ولهذا يجب وضع قواعد خاصة فى هذا المجال تعرض واجب التعاون مع الجهات القضائية اثناء التحقيقات والمحاكمة على الشاهد.
وهناك تشريعات اخرى تعرض واجب التعاون على الشاهد وبهذا يصبح ملتزما بمساعدة الجهات القضائية لتحقيق العدالة.

----------


## ألهام الحارون

اولا:الخصائص التي تميزالتفتيش والتسجيل والاعتراض في التعاملات الالكترونيه
1_حرمه الحياه الخاصهللبيانات المعالجه اليا.
من المستقر عليه انه لا يجوزدخول المنازل دون الحصول علي اذن بذلك من سلطه التحقيق ويقترب الامر بالنسبهللدخول الي البيانات الموجوده داخل النظام.
فالدخول الي المنازل يختلف عن الدخول الي النظام فالدخول للنظام يتم عن طريق تشغيلالجهازعن قرب او عن بعد
رفضت الولايات المتحده الامريكيهبان التعديل الرابع للدستور ينص علي 
"الذي يحمي الحق في الخصوصيه يحمي البيانات المعالجه اليا من التداخل اليهاعن بعدبين الاقتحام المادي والمعنوي"
لذلك لايجوز الاطلاع او التفتيش او التنصت الا بموجب اذن قضائيوذلك لحمايهالاتصالات الالكترونيه من التنصت
2_ضروره احترام حقوق الانسانفي مجال الاجراءات الجنائيه.
نصت الماده"15"علي"ان ضمانات حقوق الانسان من الضمانات القضائيه اي وجود اسباب معقوله تبررالاجراءات الجنائيه الماسه بالحقوق الفرديه والي ضروره تحديد محل تلك الاجراءات 
وتحديد المده والاجراءات ومضمونها
3- تجريم اعتراض الاتصالاتالالكترونيه.
نصت الماده"309"عقوبات مصر 
"يعاقب بالحبس مده لاتقل عن سنه كل من اعتدي علي حرمه الحياه الخاصه للمواطنوذلك بان ارتكب احد افعال الاتيه في غير الاحوال المصرح بها قانونا او بغير رضاءالمجني عليه.
-استرق السمع او نقل او سجل عن طريق جهاز من الاجهزه سواء كانت بمحادثه كانت فيمكان خاص او في التليفون
_التقط او نقل بجهاز من الاجهزه ايا كان نوعه صوره شخص في مكان خاص
فيحكم علي من فعل ذلك بمصادره الاجهزه وغيرها مما يكون قد استخدم في الجريمه اوتحصل عنها وايضا يحكم بمحو التسجيلات عن الجريمه اعدامها 
نصت الماده "36" من القانون المدني 
" كل شخص من حقه الاحترام سمعته وحياه الخاصه ولا يجوز المساس بحرمه حياتهالخاصه الا برضاء منه او من ورثته لو كان القانون يجيز ذلك 
وقد وضعت الماده 36 صور المساس بالحياه الخاصه
_الدخول الي مسكن الشخص او ضبط اشياء منه
_اعتراض او استعمال اتصال خاص 
_ التقاط او استعمال صورته عن عمد عندما يتواجد في مكان خاص 
_مراقبه حياته الخاصه باعم وسيله
-استعمال اسمه او صورته او ملامحه المنشأ به مع شخص اخر 
4-شروط تسجيل الاتصالاتالالكترونيه وفقا للقانون الامريكي المقارن.
انه لابد ان يصدر اذن منالقاضي المختص بناء علي طلب من احد اعضاء النيابه ممن حددوا القانون الامريكيبالموافقه علي طلب تسجيل المحادثات الالكترونيه الذي يقدمه رجال الضبط القضائيوالجرائم التي يجوز فيها استصار هذا الاذن هي الجرائم المعاقب عليها بالاعداموالحبس مده تزيد عن سنه واحده.
ونستطيع ان نوجز اشكال المراقبه في الاتي
_استخام وسائل فنيه من خلال ما يسمي بقلم التسجيل وفي هذه الحاله يتم تسجيل اسماءالمتراسلين مع متهم معين اي مع بريده الالكتروني 
_استخدام وسائل للتنصت علي محتوي الرساله الالكترونيه والمحادثه الفوريه 
5_عدم جواز اعتراض الاتصالاتالالكترونيه بين المدافع والمتهم
الاصل ان الحق في الدفاعيحول دون تفتيش كمبيوتر المحامي عن المتهم لضبط ملفات خاصه بالدفاع بيد انه اذااشترك المحامي عن المتهم في جريمه معينه فانه يصبح هذا الاخير متهم لذا قضي انه لايجوز التمسك بالحق في الدفاع للدفع ببطلان التسجيل للمحادثات التليفونيه التي تتمبين المتهم والمدافع عنه مادام ان المحامي يشترك في جريمه مع المتهم فيصبح هوالاخر متهما معه 
اثار هذا الحكم تتمثل في 
-صدور اذن بتفتيش مكان معينينسحب علي جهاز الكمبيوتر المتواجد به ولا يشترط صدور اذن صريح بتفتيش جهازالكمبيوتر 
_ان تفتيش الكمبيوتر الخاص للمدافع عن المتهم وضع له القانون قواعد خاصه مادام انهمتواجد في مكتب المحامي لانه ياخذ حكم الملفات الورقيه 
_ هل يجوز تفتيش كمبيوتر جماعي وكان صاحب الحق فيه متهما دون الاخر ؟
تقضي القاعده ان تفتيش المكان المشترك جائز مادام ان المتهم يشارك فيه
6_الخصائص التي تميز تفتيشالبريد الالكتروني.
يتمتع صاحب البريدالالكتروني بالحق في حرمه الحباه. بالمعلومات علي البريد الالكتروني 
سوف نعرض قضيه تتلخص وقائعها في
انه قام مامور الضبط القضائي اثناء تفتيش حهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بالمتهم عن تهمهتقليد البرامج ودخل علي البريد الالكتروني ووجد به رسائل جنسيه خاصه بالقصر 
ومن المعروض ان هذه الرسائل محظوره علي الاشخاص حيازتها وطعن المتهم ببطلان الدليلوقد خالف مامور الضبط حق المتهم في حرمه الحياه الخاصه 
وقضت المحكمه ببطلان الدليل وذذلك استنادا للاسباب الاتيه
_التفتيش غير قانوني لعدم وجود اذن بالتفتيش علي خلاف التعسف بالتفتيش في ان يفتحكل الملفات بما فيها ملف الرسم
_قيام مامور الضبط بقراءه البريد الالكتروني الخاص بالمتهم وخالف حرمه حياتهالخاصه
_قيامه بالتفتيش دون الحصول علي اذن مسبق .
7_المقارنه بين الخطاب الورقيوالمحادثه التليفونيه فيما يتعلق بحرمه الحياه الخاصه 
اذا ارسل شخص الي اخر خطابفان هذا الخطاب يصبح ملكا للمرسل اليه وبالتالي فانه من الطبيعي ان يكون لهذاالاخير
ان يفشي محتواه الي الغير فالرضاء ذو اثر فعال سواء كان هذا الرضاء صريحا او ضمنيا
مثال: الزوجه التي تلقت خطابا وسلمته لزوجها دون مظروف خارجي يغلفه لكي يقوم بوضعهفي بريدها 
وبذلك قد تخلت عن حقها في حرمه الحياه الخاصه وبالتالي حق الزوج في ان يقرأها
8_ التمييز بين مراقبهوتسجيل المحادثات الالكترونيه وقواعد التفتيش المعتاده
مما يميز تسجيل المحادثات التليفونيه عن تفتيش اجهزه الكمبيوتر انه يمكن ان تتيحالمعلومات وصولا الي الاجهزه الخادمه حيث يتم تخزين المعلومات 
كما ان اعتراض المحادثات الالكترونيه او تفتيش اجهزه الكمبيوتريمكن ان يتم عن بعدوهذا يختلف عن تسجيل المحادثات التليفونيه والمراسلات البريديه فان النصوص التيتجيز ذلك 
لم تواجه بشكل صريح تسجيل المحادثات والمراسلات التي تتم عن طريق الانترنت 
والقانون الصادر في شان الاتصالات اللكترونيه سنه 1986
"كل انتقال بشكل كلي او جزئي للاشارات او الكتابات او الصور او الاصوات اوالمعطيات ايا كان نوعها عن طريق الكابل او النظام الكهرومغناطيسي او الصور المرئيه
9_جواز التفتيش لضبطالمعلومات.
اصبحت التشريعات تجيز تفتيشالاجهزه الالكترونيه لضبط المعلومات المتواجده فيها واتي تفيد في كشف الحقيقه كماصرحت الاتفاقيه الاوروبيه في شان جرائم السير لدول الاعضاء 
في تفتيش اجهزه الكمبيوتر في ايطار الاجراءات الجنائيه فتنص الماده "19"انه علي كل دوله طرف من حقها ان تسند من القوانين ما هو ضروري لتمكين السلطهالمختصه ان تقوم بالتفتيش 
او الدخول الي :1_نظام الكمبيوتر او جزء منه او المعلومات المختزنه عليه 
2_الوسائط التي يتم تخزينها المعلومتت بها مادامت مختزنه في اقليمها 

ثانيا:القواعد التي تنظمالاعتراض والتسجيل في مجال التعاملات الالكترونيه .
اولا_تفتيش النظام باذن
1_ شروط اذن التفتيش فيالمواد الالكترونيه 
_شرط خطوره الجريمه
يشترط لصحه التفتيش ان تكونجريمه ذات خطوره معينه فالقانون المصري لم يشترط درجه معينه من الجسامه فيما يتعلقبضبط الرسائل البريديه وتسجيل المحادثه ااهاتفيه 
ويتعين ذلك في جنايه او جنحه بالحبس لمده تزيد عن ثلاثه شهور 
_شرط جديه التحريات 
الاذن بالتفتيش يلزم ان يصدربناء علي تحريات جديه لذلك نص الدستور الامريكي ان يكون الاذن سواء كان ضبط او قبضصادر علي دلائل كافيه ومن هذه الدلائل وهي 
عنوان الانترنت او نقل الصور وارتباط ذلك مع رقم حساب المتهم لدي الخدمات ووجودرقمين لديه يستخدمان في ذلك 
_شرط التحديد في الاذن
لابد ان يكون الاذن محددابالشئ المراد ضبطه فاذا كان الاذن الصادر بضبط المعلومات وقام مامور الضبط بضبطالجهاز نفسه اصبح اذن التفتيش مخلا بشرط التحديد 
فالسؤال هنا هل يشمل الاذن بضبط الجهاز والديسكات والاقراص الممغنطه التي تتواجدعلي مقربه منه ؟ 
فاننا نري ان الديسكات والاقراص من ملحفات الجهاز بشرط ان تكون متواجده علي مقربهمنه اما بالنسبه للملفات فالاصل هنا ضروره تحديد تلك الملف محل الضبط لذالك يجوزتحديد الاشياء محل 
بصياغه شامله بحيث تشمل البعد عن ادله جريمه معينه 
ثانيا_صعوبه تحديد محلالتفتيش 
نجد صعوبه في احترام هذاالشرط وهو تحديد محل التفتيش كما يثار صعوبه قانونيه في خصوص جرائم الكمبيوتروالأنترنت عندما يشتكى صاحب الجهاز من وقوع جريمة معينة ويطلب من جهاز الضبطالقضائى معرفة المتهم فى هذة الحالة ويلزم معرفة صاحب الرسائل المؤثمة عندئذ يجوزأن يصدر أذن التفتيش محدد فى كمبيوتر المجنى علية وليس كمبيوتر المتهم أذن يتيحأذن التفتيش فى مراقبة الرسائل الواردة من أجهزة متعددة ويبرز ذلك الطابع الخاصلمراقبة الرسائل الألكترونية بالمقارنة بمراقبة الاتصالات التليفونيةرحيث عادة مايصدر الاذن بمراقبة تليفون المتهم كما ان ضبط تلك الرسائل أستوجب من الشرع الأمريكىأن يفرض على مزود الخدمة أن يحتفظ بها خلال مدة معينة و ان يتعاون مع من ينفذ أذنالتفتيش الصادر لضبط الرسائل 
ثالثا_إقتصار حدود الأذنبالتفتيش على الكمبيوتر
غالبا يصدر أذن التفتيش علىمسكن المتهم او محل عمله بيحيث ينصرف هذا الأذن إلى كلما يتواجد فى المسكن أو فىمقر العمل فإذا صدر إذن بتفتيش المسكن او محل العمل الخاص بالمتهم من حق رجل الضبطالقضائى أن يقوم بتفتيش أجهزة الكمبيوتر المتواجدة فى المسكن أو محل العمل مادامذلك يفيد كشف الحقيقة عن الجريمة التى صدر الأذن بخصوصها
رابعا_تفتيش أكثر من ملف فىكمبيوتر واحد
قد يحتوى جهاز الكمبيوتر علىأكثر من ملف التساؤل اعتبار كل ملف صندوق مغلق يحتاج كل واحد أذن قضائى ؟ الاجابةأنه صدر القضاء الأمريكى أحكام الديسك بما فيه من ملفات وجهاز الكمبيوتر بمايحتوية من ملفات فأن هذة الأحكام لم تعتبر الملف الواحد صندوقا مستقلا ولا تستوجبهذة الأحكتم صدور أذن قضائى فى كل ملف على حدة على خلاف ذلك أتجهت أحكام اخرىللقضاء الامريكىأن كل ملف فى الكمبيوتر يتطلب أذن تفتيش فتقول المحكمة "أنالسبب فى أعتبار الملف الواحد صندوقا مغلقا هو الكمبيوتر الذى يحتوى على الكثير والكثير من المعلومات التى تتعلق بالحياة الخاصة لصاحب هذا الجهاز
خامسا_مشكلة تحديد السلطةالمختصة لاصدار أذن التفتيش
نصت المادة (41) من قانونالأجراءات الجنائية الأمريكية على أن الأختصاص من اصدار أذن التفتيش يؤل الى الجهةالقضائية فى الدائرة الفدرالية التى يتواجد فيها محل التفتيش شيئا كان أوشخصافالأختصاص ينعقد من الجهة التى أصدرت أذن التفتيش مادام محل التفتيش كان واقعافى دائرة تلك الجهةحتى و أن تغير مكانة بعد ذلك
سادسا_تنفيذ الاذن بالتفتيشوالضبط فى مجال المعلومات
أذا قام رجل الضبط بتفتيشأشياءلم يحددها الأذن بعد التفتيش باطلا عندما يصدر الأذن بضبط ملفات معينة فيقومرجال الضبط بتفتيش وضبط الحهاز بأكمله وتقضى المحاكم بصحة هذا التفتيش وذلك بضبطالجهاز والملفات ثانيا_التفتيش بدون أذن
االقاعدة العامة فيها عدمتفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر بدون أذن المستخدمأذا قام مأمور الضبط بتفتيش جهاز بدون أذنيكون تفتيش باطل ولا يترتب علية أى أثر و يرد علىهذة القاعدة عدة أستثناءات:-
1) جواز الضبط فى حالة التلبس 
جواز التفتيش بدون الحصول علىأذن مسبق فالقانون المصرى لا يجيز ذلك ويستلزم صدور أذن بينما القانون الفرنسىيجيز ذلك
2) الرضاء بالتفتيش
يحق لرجل الضبط التفتيش بدون أذن أذا كان صاحب العقار أو الكمبيوتر راضيا بذلك
3) تفتيش الجمارك
حيث أنه يجوز تفتيش حدودالدولة عند الدخول أليها أو الخروج منهابدون أستصدار أذن بهدف أحترام اللوائحوالقوانين

----------


## مروه محمود

:Party: 
*الطبيعة الخاصة الإجراءات التحقيق في مجال التعاملات الألكترونية.*
*المبحث الأول**:-* *الخصائص التي تميز التفتيش والأفعتراض والتسجيل في مجال التعاملات الألكترونية.* 
*القاعدة:-** هي** حرمة الحياة الخاصة للبيانات المعالجة ألياً**.*
أنه لايجوز دخول المساكن بغير سبق الحصول علي إذن بذلك من سلطة التحقيق ومثله بالنسبه للدخول إلي البيانات الموجودة في داخل النظام .
*والدخول إلي النظام*  يتم عن طريق تشغيل الجهاز عن قرب أو عن بعد أو الدخول إلي البيانات الموجودة وذلك بأستعمال برنامج خاص وقضي في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية.الدستور الامريكي الذي يحمي الحق في الخصوصيةويحمي البيانات المعالجة ألياًمن التداخل إليها عن بعد.فلا يشترط لتسجيل المحادثات الألكترونية والهاتفية الدخول إلي أماكن خاصة بل يجوز القيام بذلك عن  بعد.
*مثال:*قضي في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بأن وضع جهاز تنصت علي كابينة تليفون لكي يسمع ذلك التنصت علي مكالمة تليفونية يجريها المتهم مع الغير تعتبر عملا غير مشروع.
*ويستفاد من هذا الحكم:-أنه* لا يلزم دخول المكان الخاص للتنصت وإنما يحدث التنصت عن بعد وأن هذا الألتقاط عن بعد يعتبر وسيلة غير مشروعة لتجميع الدليل ويعتبر الدليل الذي يحصل بتلك الطريقة دليلاً باطلاً.
أن الدستور الأمريكي يشمل الحماية وبناء عليه لا يجوز الاطلاع أو التنصت أو التفتيش إلا بأذن قضائي مسبب وفقاً للقواعد المستقرة عليها في مجال التنصت والتفتيش.
*مثال:-*قضت المحكمة العليا الأمريكية في قضيةBergerبأن تعديل الرابع من الدستور يحمي الاتصالات الألكترونية من التنصت عليها أو أعتراضها وتسجيلها. 
*ضرورة إحترام حقوق الأنسان في مجال الأجراءات الجنائية عن الجرائم الألكترونية:-*
فقد نصت مادة(15)من الأتفاقية أنه من بين الضمانات يتم إضافة حقوق الأنسان إلي الضمانة القضائية أوالسلطة المحايدةوإلي وجود أسباب معقولة بترك الأجراءات الجنائية الماسة بالحقوق الفردية وإلي ضرورة تحديد محل إجراءات التفتيش والتنصت وتحديد المدة ومضمون هذه الأجراءات.
*تجريم إعتراض الأتصالات الألكترونية:-*
تعاقب كثير من التشريعات المقارنه علي إعتراض الأتصالات السلكية واللاسلكية دون أذن وهذا يتضمن أنتهاك لحرمة الحياة الخاصة م(309)من قانون العقوبات المصري أنه"يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة كل من إعتدي علي حرمة الحياة الخاصة للمواطن"
*ما هي الافعال التي يجرمها القانون والتي يكون بغير رضاء المجني عليه؟*
1)أسترق السمع أو السجل أو نقل عن طريق جهاز من الأجهزة أياً كان نوعه محادثات جرت في مكان خاص أو عن طريق التليفون.
2)التقط أو نقل بجهاز من الاجهزة أيان كان نوعة صورة شخص في مكان خاص.
فأنه يحكم في جميع الأحوال بمصادرة الأجهزة وغيرها مما يكون قد أستخدم في الجريمة أو تحصل منها كما يحكم بمحو التسجيلات المتحصلة عن الجريمة أو إعدامه.
أنه يوجد راي:-وهو أن لمبدأ الشرعية الذي يقضي بأنه لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بناء علي قانون.
 وأن النص يسري علي المحادثات التي تجري في مكان خاص ولا تعتبر شبكة الأنترنت مكانا خاصاً حتي بالنسبة للمحادثات الفورية مثل"التشات"ويوجد من قال أنه يسري علي هذا النوع من المحادثات أستناد إلي أنها تتم عن طريق خط تليفوني .
أننا لا نؤيد هذا الرأي أستناداً إلي هذا النوع من المحادثات ويتم عن طريق شبكة الأنترنت وما أستخدام الخط التليفوني إلاوسيلة للدخول إلي الشبكة فقط.
أن التشريع الجنائي الفدرالي الأمريكي هو عقاب من قام بأعتراض المراسلات الألكترونية مساويا في ذلك بينها وبين الأتصالات السلكية ينص علي:يوجد عقاب كل من إعترض أو حاول أعتراض أو ساعد غيرة علي أن يعترض ويحاول أعتراض أي إتصال سلكي أو شفوي أو إلكتروني،وأن القانون الأمريكي يعاقب هذا:أ)أحتراماً لحرمة الحياة الخاصة .
ب)وأنه يعاقب القانون الأمريكي أيضاً الدخول إلي معلومات مخزنة إلكترونياً بدون تصريح أو تجاوز لتصريح سابق.
ج)يعاقب أيضا علي تعديل طريقة الدخول لصاحب الحق في.
ويتم تشديد العقوبة إذا توافرت قصد خاص يتمثل في الرغبة في الحصول علي مزايا تجارية أو ماديةً.
**عرف القانون الجنائي الفيدرالي الأمريكي الأتصالات السلكية:*
هي نقل لكلمات المنطوقة بصفة كلية أو بصفة جزئية من خلال أستعمال معدات لنقل الأتصالات عن طريق أسلاك أو كزابل بين نقطة الأتصالات الأصلية ونقطة الأستقبال.
*القانون الكندي**:*نص علي أن تسجيل المحادثات التليفونية بدون موافقة طرفيها يضم الدليل المستمد منها بالبطلان وذلك لمخالفة لمبدأ مشروعية الدليل وقد أيدت المحكمة العليا الكندية هذه القاعدة.علي الرغم من أن القضاء الكندي يجيز لرب العمل أن يتنصت علي المحادثات التليفونية التي تجري بين المستخدمين في شركتة وبين العملاء،ويستند في ذلك إلي أن الأجهزة التليفونية تنتمي إلي العمل.ونحن لا نتفق مع هذا الرأي0الأتجاه الذي يخالف ما هو مستقر عليه من بطلان الدليل المستخدم من الأجراء الباطل.
*ماهي صور المساس بالحياة الخاصة؟*
1)الدخول في مسكن الشخص أو ضبط أشياء منه.
2)أعتراض أو أستعمال إتصال خاص. 
3)التقاط أو إستعمال صورته عن عمد عندما يتواجد في مكان خاص.
4)مراقبة حياته الخاصة بأي وسيلة كانت.
5)إستعمال أسمه أو صورتة أو ملامحه المتشابهة مع شخص أخر لفرد أخر بخلاف أعلام الجمهور.
6)إستعمال مرالاتة الخاصة أو مستنداته الشخصية.
*ماهي شروط تسجيل الأتصالات الألكترونية وفقاً للقانون الأمريكي والقانون المقارن؟*
لكي يتم تسجيل الأتصالات الألكترونية أو الهاتفية علي الوجة القانوني الصحيح:فإنه وفقاً للقانون الأمريكي يلزم أن يصدر به إذن من القاضي المختص بناء علي طلب من أحد أعضاء النيابة ممن حددهم القانون الأمريكي بالموافقة علي طلب تسجيل المحادثات الألكتروني الذي يقدمة أحد رجال الضبط القضائي وقد حدد القانون الأمريكي الجرائم التي يجوز فيها إستصدارإذن بتسجيل الأتصالات.
ومن أهمها الجرائم المعاقب عليها أو بالحبس لمدة تزيد علي سنة واحدة.
فتنص م(206)من قانون الأجراءات المصري علي"أنه يجوز لها النيابة العامة أن تضبط لدي مكاتب البريد جميع الخطابات والرسائل والجرائد والمطبوعات والطرود ولدي مكاتب البرق جميع البرقيات وأن تراقب المحادثات السلكية واللاسلكية وأن تقوم بتسجيل لمحادثات جرت في مكان خاص متي كان ذلك فائدة في ظهور الحقيقة في جناية أو جنحة مما عاقب عليها بالحبس لمدة تزيد عن ثلاثة أشهر.ويشترط لاتخاذ أي من هذه التدابير والأجراءات السابقة الحصول مقدماً علي أمر مسبباًبذلك من القاضي الجزئئي بعد إطلاعه علي الأوراق"
*الشروط لتسجيل الأتصالات الألكترونية وفقاً للقانون الأمريكي والقانون المقارن:-*
1)يلزم صدور إذن من قاضي التحقيق فلا يكفي صدور إذن من النيابة العامة في إطار حالة التلبس.
2)أن يكون ذلك في الجنايات والجنح المعاقب عليها بعقوبة الحبس سنتين علي الأقل.
3)يجب أن يكون الأذن الصادر به مكتوباًكما أنه يلزم أن يحدد هذا الأذن الخط التليفوني الذي يتم وصفه تحت المراقبة.
*وقد أدخل المشرع الفرنسي ما يسمي بتسجيل المحادثات التليفونية بالطريق الأداري.
*ولكن حتي يتم تطبيق هذا التسجيل الأداري لابد أن يتوافر فية الشروط الأتية:-*
أ)أن يصدر تصريح من رئيس الوزراء بناء علي طلب من الوزير المختص.
ب)تسري تلك الموافقة لمدة اربعة أشهر ما لم يتم التجديد.
ج)يتم التسجيل والتفريغ للتسجيلات والاتلاف وفقاً للأساليب المتبعة في حالة التسجيل القضائي.
د)تخضع التسجيلات من هذا النوع لرقابة اللجنة الوطنية للرقابة.
*ما هي أشكال المراقبة الألكترونية التي نتبعها؟ * 
1)إستخدام وسائل فنية من خلال ما يسمي بقلم التسجيل أو ما يسمي بالفخ والمتابعة في هذه الحالة يتم تسجيل أسماء المتراسلين مع متهم معين أي مع بريده الألكتروني أو ما يقوم بالمحادثة الفوريةمعه"التشات"
2)أستخدام وسائل للتنصت علي محتوي الرسالة الألكترونية أو المحادثة الفورية الألكترونية وسائل للاعتراض والتنصت.
*مثال:*أنه يتعين التميز بين الوسائل التقنية التي من شأنها الأطلاع علي الجهاز وهو مغلق لأستخدامه المتهم في المراسلة.
*عدم جواز إعتراض الأتصالات الألكترونية بين المدافع والمتهم.
*س/هل تسري قاعدة إحترام الحق في الدفاع وخصوصاً المحادثات التي تجري بين المتهم والمدافع عنه بطريق مباشر أو بالتليفون؟*
*الأصل العام**:*أن الحق في الدفاع يحول دون تفتيش كمبيوتر المحامي عن المتهم لضبط ملفات خاصة بالدفاع وأنة إذا أشترك المحامي مع المتهم في جريمة معينة فإنه يصبح هو المحامي متهماً،لذا قضي في هذه الحالة بأنه لايجوز التمسك بالحق في الدفاع للدفع ببطن تسجيل المحادثات التليفونية التي تتم بين المتهم والمدافع عنه مادام أن المحامي يشترك في جريمة مع المتهم فيصبح المحامي هو عندئذ متهماً معه.
*قد أثار هذا الحكم نقاط وهي:-*
*اولاً:*صدور إذن بتفتيش مكان معين ينسحب علي جهاز الكمبيوتر المتواجد به ولا يشترط صدور إذن صريح بتفتيش جهاز الكمبيوترويتمشي هذا مع ما يتجة إلية القضاء الأمريكي في العديد من أحكامه حيث يصح التفتيش الواقع علي الكمبيوترمادام إذن التفيش قد جاء عاماً بالمكان التواجد فية هذا الجهازولكن عندما يقوم رجل الضبط بتفتيش الكمبيوتر فإن عليه أن يلتزم بالبحث عن الحقيقة في التهمة التي صدر الأذن بخصوصها فإذا كان صادراً للتفتيش  عن جريمة مخدرات فلا يصح للقائم بالتفتيش أن يتفرغ للتفتيش عن جرائم إستغلال جنس الأطفال.
*ثانياً:*أن تفتيش الكمبيوتر الخاص بالمدافع عن المتهم وضع له القانون قواعد خاصة مادام أنه متواجد في مكتب المحامي لأنه يأخذ حكم الملفات الورقية.
*ثالثاً:هل يجوز تفتيش كمبيوتر جماعي وكان أحد أصحاب الحق فية متهماً دون الأخرين وصدر إذن بتفتيش المكان الذي يتواجد فيه وهل يصح الأذن أم يبطل؟*
يقضي أن تفتيش المكان المشترك جائز مادام أن المتهم يشارك فيه كأن يكون منزلاً مشترك أو مكتب مشترك،أما إذا كان إحدي المشتركين في الكمبيوتر مدافعاً عن المتهم .
*رأي الدكتورة:*نري أن التفتيش يتعين أن يحترم الحق في الدفاع فلا يجوز ضبط الملفات من الكمبيوتر التي تتعلق بالدفاع عن المتهمين.
*مثال:*عند تفتيش مسكن أحد أصحاب الحصانات مثل:عضو مجلس شعب أو أحد القضاه.
إذا كان إبنه متهماً ومقيماً معه في نفس المسكن فيتجة الرأي إلي عدم جواز ذلك تأسيساً علي أن تفتيش المسكن دون رفع الحصانة يؤدي إلي تفويت الغاية التي من أجلها شرعت الحصانه.
**الخصائص التي تميز تفتيش البريد الألكتروني:-*
يتمتع صاحب البريد الألكتروني بالحق في حرمة الحياة الخاصة بالنسبه للمعلومات المتواجدة داخل البريد الألكتروني لجهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص به وأنه لا يجوز التداخل للأطلاع علي البريد الألكتروني دون إذن صاحبه ما لم يصدر إذن قضائي بذلك.
*مثال:*أن مأمور الضبط القضائي أثناء قيامه بتفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بالمتهم عن تهمة تقليد البرامج-دخل علي البريد الألكتروني ووجد به رسائل جنسية خاصة بالقصر وأن هذه الرسائل يحظر القانون علي الأشخاص حيازتها وقد طعن ببطلان الدليل إستناد إلي أن مأمور الضبط القضائي قد خالف حق المتهم في حرمة حياته الخاصة.
*قد قضت المحكمة ببطلان الدليل للاسباب الأتية:-*
1)التفتيش من قبل مأمور الضبط القضائي غير قانوني لعدم وجود إذن مسبق بالتفتيش بالإضافة إلي التعسف في التفتيش الذي يتضح من خلاله قيام مأمور الضبط القضائي بفتح كل الملفات بما فيها ملف الرسم.
2)أن قيام مأمور الضبط القضائي بقراءة البريد الألكتروني الخاص بالمتهم حيلة واضحة ومتعمدة وهي تمس بحق المتهم في التوقع المعقول للحياة الخاصة.
3)أن قيام مأمور الضبط القضائي بالتفتيش بدون الحصول علي إذن مسبق بذلك يمثل مخالفه صريحة لميثاق الحقوق والحريات.
*س/ ما هي أوجه المقارنة بين الخطاب الورقي والمحادثة التليفونية فيما يتعلق بحرمة الحياة الخاصة؟* 
لو أرسل شخص إلي أخر خطاب فإن هذا الخطاب يصبح ملكاً للمرسل إليه من وقت تسليمه إلي مصلحة البريد وأنه من الطبيعي أن يكون للمرسل إليه أن يفشي محتواه إلي الغير فالرضاء ذو أثر فعال سواء أكان هذا الرضاء صريحاً أو ضمنياً.
*مثال/الرضاء الضمني:-*إن الزوجة التي تلقت خطابا وسلمته إلي زوجها دون مظروف خارجي يغلقه لكي يقوم بوضعه بين بريدها فهي قد تخلت عن حقها في حرمة الحياة الخاصة وبالتالي فإنه من حق الزوج أن يقرأه،أما المحادثات التليفونية فهي تجري المحادثة في شكل مباشر بين المتحدثين فليس هناك مرسل ومرسل إليه وبالتالي فإنها ملك للأثنين والأصل أنه لايجوز الأعتداء علي حرمتها إلابموافقته الطرفين.
**مدي التماثل بين الرسائل الالكترونيه والرسائل البريديه من ناحية النظام القانوني للتفتيش:*
أن عدم وجود نص يحددالنظام القانوني الألكترونية ولا نجد سوي النظام القانوني المعروف والخاص بالرسائل البريدية يقتربان من عدة اوجه:
*أوجه التشابهة:-**1)*كل منهما يشك أتصالاً مكتوباً بين طرفين.
2)كل منهما يستخدم صندوق بريدياً خاصاً .   3)تمر مده بين إرسال وإستقبال الرسالة في الحالتين.
4)تتفق في أنه عندما يتم إرسال الرسالة لا يمكن للمرسل أن يستردها مرة أخري .      
5)أنهما يتفقان في إمكانية إرسال رسائل إلي المرسل إليه من أشخاص غير مرغوب فيهم كأصحاب الأعلانات للبضائع.
*ماهي أوجه الأختلاف بين الرسائل البريدية والألكترونية؟*
1)هناك وسيط يتمثل في وجود طرف ثالث (إنسان)بين المرسل والمرسل إليه في خصوص الرسائل البريدية الأمر الذي لا يتوافر بالنسبة للرسائل الألكترونيه.
2)الرسائل البريدية تتميز بالسرية بشكل أكبر من الرسائل الألكترونية التي تسببت الوسائل التكنولوجية الحديثة في إمكانية إلتقاطها من الغير بالأستعانة ببرامج خاصة.
*أنه لا يجوز الإطلاع علي المراسلات الألكترونية لدي الجهاز الخادم إلا بعد سبق الحصول علي إذن بذلك من الجهة المختصة.
*مدي التماثل بين المحادثات الألكترونية والمكالمات الهاتفية:*
*ماهي أوجه التشابه بين المحادثات الألكترونية والمكالمات الهاتفية**؟*
*1)*يتم الأتصال في كل منهما مباشرة ودون الحاجة إلي وسيط بينهما وذلك علي خلاف الوضع بالنسبة للمراسلات البريدية.
2)يعتمد كل منهما علي خط تليفوني.             
3)يحدث تبادل للمحادثات الألكترونية والمكالمات الهاتفية دون فاصل زمن وهذا علي خلاف الرسائل البريدية.
*هل أعتبر التليفون الهوائي من قبيل الأتصالات السلكية أم لا؟*
*نعم/*يعتبرالتليفون الهوائي من قبيل الأتصالات السلكية وهذا يرجع إلي أنه في لحظة من لحظات الأتصالات تمر المكالمة بمرحلة سلكية تتمثل في محطة السنترال.
*رأي الدكتورة:-*أن المشرع يتعين عليه أن يتدخل لسن قوانين لتنظيم الوضع القانوني للمحادثات ولا يتركها لاجتهاد المحاكم لمعرفة ما إذا كان الوضع القانوني لهذة الحادثات تسري عليه القواعد الخاصة بالأتصالات السلكية ويرجع هذا إلي الطبيعة الخاصة للمراسلات الألكترونية والتي تأخذ بعض الجوانب من المراسلات البريدية.
*ما هي أوجه التميز بين مراقبة وتسجيل المحادثات الألكترونية وقواعد التفتيش المعتادة؟*
*1)*أنه يميز تسجيل المحادثات التلفونية عن تفتيش أجهزة الكمبيوترأنه يمكن تتبع المعلومات وصولاً إلي الأجهزة الخادمة حيث يتم تخزين تلك المعلومات.
2)أن أعتراض المحادثات الألكترونية أو تفتيش أجهزة الكمبيوتر يمكن أن يتم عن بعد وهذا يختلف عن تسجيل المحادثات التلفونية في الوضع المعتاد.
3)أن أجهزة الكمبيوتر تعمل علي خط تلفوني فإن تفتيشها لا يخضع لنفس النظام الذي يحكم تسجيل المحادثات.
أنه بالنسبة لتسجيل المحادثات التلفونية والمراسلات البريدية فإن النصوص التي تجيز ذلك لم تواجة بشكل صريح تسجيل المحادثات والمراسلات التي تتم عن طريق الانترنت ولقد أصبح القانون الصادر في شأن الأتصلات الألكترونية 1986في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية ينظم التنصت علي المحادثات الالكترونية عن طريق الكابل أو الراديو أو النظام الكهرومغناطيس وبناء علي ذلك تم أعتراض وتسجيل المراسلات التي تجري عن طريق الأنترنت في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية.
*هل يجوز التفتيش لضبط المعلومات؟*
تجيز تفتيش الأجهزة الألكترونية لضبط المعلومات المتواجدة فيها والتي تفيد في كشف الحقيقة وأن المجلس الأوروبي أكد علي أنه يتعين مراجعة القوانين في مجال الأجراءات الجنائية للسماح بأعتراض الرسائل الألكترونية وتجميع للبيانات المتعلقة بتداول المعلومات في حالة التحقيقات المتعلقة بجريمة من الجرائم الخطيرة الماسة بسرية أو سلامة الأتصلات أو أنظمة الكمبيوتر.
تفرض الطبيعة المعنوية للمعلومات قواعد خاصة للتفتيش لكي تتمشي مع الطبيعة ولأن قواعد التفتيش التقليدية قد صممت لكي يتم ضبط الأشياء المادية لذا يتعين الأخذ بعين الأعتبار.
وقد حرصت التوصية الأروبية تأكيد أنه عندما يتم تجميع المعلومات في أثناء التحريات والتحقيقات وبصفة خاصة عندما يتم إعتراض الرسائل الألكترونية فإن المعلومات التي هي محل للحماية القانونية والتي تتم معالجتها بطريق الكمبيوتر يجب أن يتم التحفظ عليها وصيانتها بطريق مناسبة.
*ماهي أوجه أختلاف تفتيش وضبط المعلومات المخزنة عن الأتصالات المباشرة؟*
أ)أثناء الاتصالات يتم أعتراضها ووضعها تحت التنصت وتسجيلها الأمر الذي لا يتوافر في حاله المعلومات التي تخزنها فيها بالفعل.
ب)إذا كان تسجيل المحادثات يكون أثناء حدوثها يحتاج إلي إجراءات أكثر صرامة ويتمثل في صدور إذن من القاضي الجزئي بناء علي طلب من النيابة العامة.
ج)أن التفتيش بفرض ضبط المعلومات المخزنة بما فيها المحادثات التي أنتهت والتي يستمر تخزنها في الجهاز الخادم يتميز بقواعد أقل صرامة تتمثل في الأكتفاء بإذن من النيابة العامة.
فقضت المحكمة الدستورية المصرية:-أنه لا يكفي قيام حالة التلبس لحواجز التفتيش وبناء عليه فإن تفتيش جهاز الخادم مع أنه يقضي الدخول أي تفتيش المكان إلا أنه تفتيش الأماكن العمل يجوز قانوناً بناء علي توافر حالة التلبس.
**التزام مزودي الخدمات بالتعاون مع المحقق**:-*
المجلس الأروبي فية يتعين أن يفرض التزام علي مزودي الخدمات الذين يقدمون خدمات الأتصالات اللاسلكية للجمهور من خلال شبكة عامة أو من خلال شبكة خاصة أن يقدموا لسطة التحقيق العلومات اللازمة لتحديد هوية مستعمل الشبكة.
أن الدول الأعضاء من حقها أن تلتزم مزود الخدمات في حدود ما تسمح به وسائل الفنية المتاحة.
*ماهي الألتزمات التي تضعها الدول علي مزودي الخدمات؟*
*1)*تجميع أو تسجيل البيانات بالوسائل الفنية  المناسبة.
*2)*أن يتعاون وأن يساعد السلطة المختصة في تجميع وتسجيل البيانات المتعلقة بحركة التداول في الوقت الحقيقي المتعلقة بالأتصالات التي تجري علي إقليمها والتي تجري بطريق الكمبيوتر.
أذا كانت التشريعات تلزم مزود الخدمات بالتعاون مع سلطة التحقيق فإن هذا التعاون يصبح واجباً في مرحلة المحاكمة فيجوز للمحكمة أن تصدر أمراً لمزود الخدمات بأن يقدم المعلومات اللازمة لتحديد هوية المشتركين في الأتصالات الألكترونية أو الذين قاموابأنشاء موقع معين علي الأنترنت.
*مثال:-*القانون الأمريكي الذي يلزم مزودي الخدمات بأن يقدموا ما لديهم من معلومات تخص المشتركين والمتعاملين معهم والتي تقف المحكمة عند هذا الحد فلا يجوز لها أن تصدر أمريتعلق بمحتوي الملفات نفسها.
*ماهي الشروط المتطلبة لصدور أمر تعاون مزودي الخدمة مع سلطة التحقيق؟*
*1)*تتمثل في وجود تحقيق جنائي.           *2)*أن يكون هناك ما يدعو إلي الكشف عن هذة المعلومات لدي مزود الخدمات يفيد في إظهار الحقيقة.
*نص قانون الأجراءات الجنائية الأمريكي:-*أنه يجب علي رجال الضبط القضائي أن يقدموا معلومات واضحة وكافية علي أن محتويات الأتصالات الألكترونية والسلكية تفيد في الكشف عن الحقيقة في تحقيق جنائي جار.
**التعاون الدولي في مجال تفتيش أجهزة الكمبيوتر:*
أن علي الدول واجب التعاون فيما بينها لمكافحة الجرائم التي تقع عن طريق الأنترنت وأن تمتد سلطة التفتيش إلي الأجهزة المعلوماتية عندما يتواجد النظام في دائرة إختصاص جهة أجنبية وذلك بشرط أن يكون ذلك ضروري ولتجنب مخالفة سيادة الدول أو القانون الدولي ويجب إيجاد أساس  قانوني لهذا التفتيش والضبط الذي يمتد خارج الدول.
*ماهي قواعد التعاون الدولي بين الدول في مجال جرائم الكمبيوتر في شأن جرائم السيبر؟*
*1)*تجيز أحكام الأتفاقية تسلم المجرمين في هذة الجرائم بشرط أن يكون الفعل معاقباً عليه وفقاً لقانون الدولتين وأن لاتقل مدة العقوبة عن سنة.
*2**)*للدول الأطراف أن تطلبمن بعضها المساعدة القضائية في مجال التحقيقات بأستعمال وسائل سريعة في حالة الأستعجال مثل"الفاكس والأيميل"بشرط ضمان سلامة المعلومات المتبادلة بين الطرفين بما فيها إستعمال وسائل التشفير عند الضرورة وتعزيز هذا بطلب رسمي لاحق.
*3)*لا يلزم لتوافر شرط إزدواجية التجريم أن يتفق قانوناًمع الدولة الطالبة في وصف لجريمة محل التحقيقات مع قانون الدولة المطلوب منهاالتعاون.
*4)*للدولة الطرف أن تبادر بكشف سرية التحقيقات التي تقوم بها وتقوم بإبلاغ دولة أخري طرف في الأتفاقية بمعلومات تتعلق بتلك التحقيقات إذا كان ذلك من شأنه مساعدة الدولة الثانية والدولة التي قامت بالمساعدة تطلب الحفاظ علي سرية الأجراءات التي قامت بها لمساعدة الدولة الأخري.
*5)*للدولة طالبة المساعدة أن تطلب من الدولة المطلوب منها أن تتخذ التدابير اللازمة للحفاظ علي سلامة البيانات المخزنة في أجهزة الكمبيوتر لديها علي وجهة الأستعجال وقبل تقديم الطلب الرسمي بالمساعدة وأن تقوم بما يلزم من إجراءات التفتيش.
*6)*للدولة المطلوب منها المساعدة أن ترفض ذلك في حالة عدم توافر شرط إزدواجية التجريم.
*7)*للدولةالمطلوب منها المساعدة أن ترفض إذاكانت الجريمة سياسية أو كان تنفيذ طلب المساعدة من المحتمل أن يعتد بسيادة الدولة أو أمنها أو النظام العام فيها أو مصالح أخري أساسية.
*8)*يمكن أن تتمنع عن كشف سرية المعلومات وسرية الأتصالات للدولة الطالبة التي لها أن ترفض فيها المساعدة القضائية.
*9)*يمكن للدولة الطررف وبدون سبق الحصول علي إذن أن:-
أ-تحصل علي البيانات للجمهور بغض النظر عن مكان تخزين البيانات.
ب-أن تدخل أو تستقبل من خلال جهاز الكمبيوتر المتواجد علي إقليمها معلومات مخزنة في إقليم دولة أخري.
*10)*تقدم الدولة المطلوب منها المساعدة القضائية تلك المساعدة عند تجميع البيانات في الوقت الحقيقي.
*ماهي الصعوبات التي تتعلق بالتعاون الدولي في مجال تحقيق الجرائم الألكترونية؟* 
يدعو الطابع الدولي لجرائم الكمبيوتر بسبب وجود شبكة الأنترنت إلي ضرورة التعاون القضائي الجنائي بين الدول وأن الصعوبات تكون في عدم الأهتمام علي المستوي الدولي بالكثير من جرائم الكمبيوتر ماعدا جرائم الأستغلال الجنسي للاطفال وأن عدم زيادة التعاون إنتماء الدول إلي أنظمة قانونية مختلفة فكل دولة لها مفهومها في تحديد أركان الجريمة وفي أنواع العقوبات وفي التحقيق والمحاكمة وأن جرائم الكمبيوتر لا تنتمي إلي الجرائم الجنسية التي تدعو إلي الأهتمام الدولي بها.
*رأي الدكتور:-* الحقيقة أن نظراًلطابع الجرائم المعلوماتية التي تتخطي حدود حتي يكون لها قوة في الأثبات أمام قضاء الدولةالأخري.
*المبحث الثاني**:القواعد التي تنظم التفتيش والأعتراض والتسجيل في مجال التعاملات الألكترونية.*
*المطلب الأول**:تفتيش النظام بناء علي إذن.*
أن التشريعات المقارنة كالقانون الأمريكي لا يجيز تفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر إلا بناء علي إذن وفقاً للأصل العام ولا يصدر الأذن إلا بعد تحريات جدية ويوجد حالات يجوز فيها التفتيش بدون سبب الحصول علي إذن. 
**شروط إذن التفتيش في المواد الألكترونية:-*
*أولاً:شرط خطورة الجريمة:-*
هو أن تكون الجريمة علي درجة معينة من الخطورة وأنه لم يشترط درجة معينة من الجسامة فيما يتعلق بضبط الرسائل البريدية وتسجيل المحادثات الهاتفية حيث يتعين أن يكون في جناية أو جنحة معاقب عليها بالحبس لمدة تزيد علي ثلاثة أشهر ويتم تطبيق ذلك علي الجرائم الألكترونية.
ثانياً:شرط جدية التحريات:-
أن الأذن بالتفتيش يصدر بناء علي تحريات جدية وأن الدستور الأمريكي نص أن الأذن بالتفتيش أو القبض يجب أن يكون صادر علي دلائل كافية طبقاً لقواعد الأجراءات الجنائية الأمريكية.
ثالثاً:شرط التحديد في الأذن:-
تطلب شرط التحديد اللازم لصحة الأذن والتفتيش ويعتبر تنفيذ الأذن مخلاًبشرط التحديد إذا أقام رجل الضبط القضائي الجهاز مع أن الأذن كان لضبط المعلومات ولا يعتبر الأذن مخلاً بشرط التحديد أن ينص علي ضبط وتفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر والديسكات الممغنطة وكل البرامج التي يمكن أن تحتوي علي أدلة تفيد في كشف الجريمة وأنه يكفي لصحة الأذن بالتفتيش والضبط أن يقتصر هذا الأذن علي ضبط جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بالمتهم.
وأنه يمكن الرجوع إلي القواعد العامة في تفتيش الأماكن حيث تتجة الأحكام القضائية إلي الأذن الصادر بتفتيش المنازل ويمتد إلي ملحقاتة فالتالي نري أن الديسكات والأقراص هي من ملحقات الجهاز بشرط أن تكون متواجدة علي مقربة من هذا الجهاز محل التفتيش.
**ما مدي صعوبة تحديد محل التفتيش في الأذن؟*

أن الأذن يرجع صعوبتة إلي الطبيعة الخاصة بجهاز الكمبيوتر الذي يحتوي علي عدد كبير من الملفات بالأضافة إلي أن هذة الملفات لاتدل بالضرورة علي ما يحتويها.
وقد يعمد إلي وضع مستعار يحتوي هذا الملف علي ما يشكل جريمة وإن هذا الأذن يمكن أن يصدر بخصوص الجهاز الخادم هذا الجهاز له من الأمكانيات ما يسمح له بتتبع مصدر الرسائل المعاقب عليها وما يعتربها من تموية يتمثل في المرور من خلال أجهزة الغير وهذا التعدد في أجهزة الغير والمقترن بعدم التحديد لا ببطلان إذن مراقبة الرسائل الألكترونية.
*التفتيش يكفي له إذن من النيانة العامة بينما إعتراض الرسائل يلزم إذن من القاضي.
*رأي الدكتورة:-*نري أن توصيات لجنة الوزراء بالمجلس الأروبي لم تتبين فكرة ذاتية إجراءات وتفتيش الكمبيوتر بشكل كامل فقد أخضعها للقواعد العامة التقليدية شأن التفتيش والضبط والتميز في القانون بين تفتيش الأنظمة المعلوماتية بالأضافة إلي ضبط البيانات التي تحتويها تللك الأنظمة وإعتراض البيانات أثناء النقل يجب أن يكون واضحاً ومحدداً.
ونري أيضا أن المراقبة تكون للشخص وليس للجهاز فيجوز أن يصدر إذن مراقبة الأتصالات التليفونية في منزل شخص معين وإن تعددت أجهزة التليفونات الموجودة في هذا المنزل كما يصح الأذن ولو لم يتم تحديد رقم التليفون الموجود في منزل معين مادام أن هذا الأذن قد حدد ذلك المنزل.
**مجال الأذن بالتفتيش:-ً*
يمكن أن يصدر إذن بتفتيش الكمبيوتر ليشمل جميع البيانات الشخصية الخاصة بالمشترك والمتعاملين معه وكذلك محتويات الملفات المخزنة بما فيها تلك التي تم تخزينها مدة أقل من 180يوم وفقاً للقانون الأمريكي ولا يلزم لذلك أن يسبق صدور الأذن توجية إخطار إلي المشترك.
إن الأذن بالتفتيش لا يتقيد بنوع معين من المعلومات غير أنه مشروط في صدوره بضرورة توافر الدلائل الكافية علي وقوع جريمة يفيد التفتيش لدي مزود الخدمات في كشف الحقيقة بخصوصها.
**إقتصار صدور الأذن بالتفتيش علي الكمبيوتر:-*
أن ما يصدر الأذن بتفتيش مسكن المتهم أو محل عمله بحيث ينصرف هذا الأذن إلي كل ما يتواجد في المسكن أو في مقر العمل فإذا صدر إذن بتفتيش المسكن أو محل العمل الخاص بالمتهم فمن حق رجل الضبط القضائي أن يقوم بتفتيش أجهزة الكمبيوتر المتواجدة في المسكن أو محل العمل مادام أن ذلك يفيد في كشف الحقيقة عن الجريمة التي صدر الأذن بخصوصها.
بالمثل إذا صدر إذن بتفتيش شخص المتهم وكان هذا المتهم يحمل متنقلا للكمبيوتر أو كان يقود سيارة بها جهاز كمبيوتر فإنه يعتبر من ملحقات الشخص حيث لا تجيز حالة التلبس تفتيش مسكن المتهم بينما تجير تلك الحالة تفتيش شخص المتهم.
**تفتيش أكثر من ملف في كمبيوتر واحد:-*
صدرت للقضاء الأمريكي أحكام خاصة بالديسك بما فيه من ملفات وجهاز الكمبيوتر بما يحتوية من ملفات في صندوق واحد أي أن هذه الأحكام لم تعتبر الملف الواحد صندوقاً مغلقاً وهذه الأحكام لا تستوجب صدور إذن قضائي مستقل لكل ملف علي حده .علي عكس هذا أتجهت أحكام أخري للقضاء الأمريكي إلي أن كل ملف في الكمبيوتر يتطلب إذناً لتفتيش وبناء علي ذلك فإنها أعتبرت أن الملف الواحد صندوق مغلقاً.وإذا أخذنا في الأعتبار أنه يجوزلرجال الضبط القضائي فتح الملفات الأخري الموجودةفي داخل جهاز الكمبيوتر فإنه ذلك سوف يؤدي بالفعل إلي الأعتداء علي الحياة الخاصة التي يتمتع بها الفرد.
**ماهي مشكلة تحديد السلطة المختصة بإصدار إذن التفتيش؟*
من الضروري توافر الأختصاص للجهة القضائية التي تقوم بإجراء قضائي معين وذلك عندما تواجد بيانات الكمبيوتر محل التفتيش أو الضبط في جهاز أو علي شبكة تتواجد في دائرة إختصاص الجهة التي تأمر بهذا الأجراء *قاعدة رقم41من قانون الأجراءات الجنائية الأمريكي الفيدرالي* أن الأختصاص بإصدار إذن التفيش يؤول إلي الجهة القضائية في الدائرة الفيدرالية التي يتواجد فيها محل التفتيش،أن الأختصاص ينعقد للجهة التي أصدرت إذن التفتيش مادام محل التفتيش كان واقفاً في دائرة تلك الجهة حتي وإن تغيرمكانه قبل تنفيذ الأذن أو الأجراء.
**تنفيذ الأذن بالتفتيش والضبط في المجال المعلوماتي:-*
أنه إذا قام رجل الضبط القضائي بتفتيش أشياء لم يحددها الأذن الصادر بالتفتيش فإن يجعل التفيش باطلاً وأستناد إلي أن القائم بالفتيش قد خالف الأذن بالتفيش ويسمي القانون الأمريكي هذا بالمخالفة الواضحة للأذن وأن كثيراً من المجرمون يتمسكون بالمخالفة الواضحة للأذن في مجال تفتيش الكمبيوتر عندما يصدر الأذن بضبط ملفات معينة فيقوم رجال الضبط القضائي بتفتيش وضبط جهاز الكمبيوتر بأكمله وتقضي المحاكم بصحة هذا التفتيش وذلك لضبط الجهاز والملفات.
وتطرد أحكام القضاء الأمريكي علي أنه إذا كان الأذن صادر لتفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر في موضوعه فإنه هذا الأذن يسمح بالتفتيش في المواقع الخارجية للكمبيوتر ومايجاور الجهاز من أدوات تتعلق به طابعة-ديسكات-أقراص.
ويؤيد أن الأذن بضبط وتفتيش ملفات معينة يشمل ضبط وتفتيش الجهاز بأكمله وأن بعض الأجهزة محمية بكلمات مرور الأمر الذي يقتضي ضبط الجهاز بأكمله للتغلب علي هذه العقبة من الناحية الفنية.
**ماهي القواعد التي يخضع لها تنفيذ إذن التفتيش في المواد الألكترونية؟*
*1)*أن تسمح بتفتيش الأشياء الغلقة مادام أن الأذن بالتفتيش كان صادراً بخصوص المكان الذي تتواجد فية هذه الأشياء.
*مثال*:قضي في أمريكا بصحة التفتيش الصناديق المغلقة المتواجدة في المكان الذي يرد عليه التفتيش ومادام الكمبيوتر يتماثل مع الصناديق المغلقة فإن تفتيش الجهاز يعد صحيح حتي ولو لم يكن معيناً في الأذن مادام الأذن صادر بتفتيش المكان الذي يتواجد فيه جهاز الكمبيوتر.
*2)*أن إتباع قاعدة عدم الأقتحام أي أن رجل الشرطة يلتزم بأن يعلن عن نفسه قبل دخول المكان المراد تفتيشهم وفقاً لقاعدة *إطراق الباب وأعلن عن* *نفسك* *اولآً*وهذه القاعدة تطبق بشكل مرن وخاص في جرائم المخدرات وأن هذا الأصل يرد عليه إستثناءات هي تسمح للمحقق أن يصدر أذن التفتيش مع الأ قتحام وهذا يختلف عن الوضع في القانون المصري الذي لا يعرف مثل تلك التفرقة وأنه يسمح في كل الحالات بأقتحام المكان دون سابق إعلان من جانب رجال الضبط القضائي وأن جواز إقتحام المكان بدون إعلان رجل الضبط القضائي عن نفسه له فائدتة الواضحة هي لضبط البيانات المؤثمة في الجرائم التي تقع بطريق الكمبيوتر والأنترنت والمراد تفتيشها قبل أن يقوم المتهم بمحوها وهو الأمر الذي يسهل القيام به في لحظات قليلة.
*3)*التفتيش عن طريق الدخول خلسة والذي يسمح بدخول المكان دون سبق إعلان صاحبه بوصول رجال الشرطة عن طريق الدخول خفية ومن الواضح أن هذا النوع من التفتيش يلائم الوضع عند تفتيش وضبط بيانات الكمبيوتر.
**تنفيذ التفتيش المعلوماتي بعد ضبط الكمبيوتر:-*
أن القانون الأمريكي يتضمن نص يستلزم أن يتم تنفيذ الأذن بالضبط والتفتيش في مده لا تتجاوز 10أيام من وقت صدور الأذن وهذه القاعدة لا تنطبق علي الدليل الذي تم ضبطه ولم يتم تفتيشه إلا في وقت لاحق بمدة كبيرة.
**تفتيش النظام الرئيسي والأنظمة المتصلة به في الداخل:-*
فإنه نظرناً للطبيعة الخاصة لتفتيش أنظمة الكمبيوتر وتواجد بعضها في مكان والبعض الأخر في مكان مختلف وهي مرتبطةبشبكة بينها وتنتمي إلي شركة واحدة أو شخص واحد فإن بعض القوانين المقارنة في ألمانيا والنمسا تسمح بأمتداد التفتيش إلي هذه الأجهزة المرتبطة لمعرفة ما يفيد في كشف الحقيقة وأن القانون الكندي يتضمن نص م(16)التي تجيز للقائم بالتفتيش أن يضبط المعلومات التي تتواجد في أنظمة الكمبيوتر للشركة.
محل التفتيش وكذلك للأجهزة المتصلة بتلك الأنظمة ومن القانون الفرنسي رقم 239لسنة2003 بشأن الأمن الداخلي أنه يمكن لرجال الضبط القضائي أن يدخلو من الجهاز الرئيسي علي البيانات التي تهم عملية البحث والتحري نص م (17) أنه يجوز لرجال الضبط القضائي من درجة ضباط وغيرهم من رجال الضبط القضائي أن يدخلو عن طريق الأنظمة المعلوماتية المثبتة في الأماكن التي فيها التفتيش علي البيانات التي تهتم التحقيق والمخزنة في النظام مادامت هذة البيانات متصلة في شبكة واحدة مع النظام الرئيسي أو يتم الدخول إليها أو  تكون متاحة إبتداء من النظام الرئيسي.
أنه في حالة التلبس لا يشترط الحصول مسبقاً علي إذن لتفيش الجهاز حيث يمكن أن يرد التفتيش علي الأجهزة المرتبطة ومن الواضح أنه في حالة يتم التفتيش دون دخول مسكن غير المتهم ولا يحتاج تفتيش كمبيوتر غير المتهم إلي الأنتقال إلي مكان الجهاز الثاني بل إن ذلك يتم بأستعمال وسائل تقنية.أن قواعد التفتيش تقضي بأن يقوم مأمور الضبط القضائي عند تنفيذ إذن تفتيش المكان بأصطحاب أثنين من الشهود سواء من أصحاب المنزل محل التفتيش.وأذا تعلق الأمر بجهاز كمبيوتر فيمكن له أن يصطحب أثنين من الخبراء في مجال الكمبيوتر.
**تفتيش النظام الرئيسي والأنظمة المتصلة به في الخارج:-* 
أثناء التحقيقات أنه من الضروري تفتيش جهاز كمبيوتر متواجد في الخارج كما لو تعلق الأمر بشركة وفروعها في الخارج حيث ترتبط أجهزة الشركة بعضها بعض وقد أجازت بعض التشريعات أن يمتد تفتيش الأجهزة المتواجد علي إقليم الدولة إلي الأجهزة المتصلة بها في دول أخري.
**ما هي النتائج القانونية المترتبة علي الأذن بالتفتيش والضبط في مجال المعلوماتي؟*
إذا أصدر الأذن بضبط الكمبيوتر فإن المحكمة الفيدرالية الأمريكية بأن الأذن الصادر بالضبط يجيز التفتيش. 
*مثال:*إذا قام رجل الضبط بتفتيش الكمبيوتر في خصوص جريمة أتجار المخدرات وبدلا من ذلك وجد صور فاضحة فتوقف عن البحث الأدلة المخدرات،وقام بالبحث عن معلومات بجهاز الكمبيوتر بخصوص الجريمة صور فاضحة للأطفال فإن ما قام به يجعل الدليل باطل في رأي المحكمة الفيدرالية للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية فإن القضاء الأمريكي يستلزم من رجل الضبط أن يتوقف عن البحث عن الجريمة الثانية ويعود إلي طلب إذن بالتفتيش خاص بهذه الجريمة وهنا تبرز ذاتية القانون الأمريكي فيما يتعلق بحالة التلبس التي تجيز الضبط ولكنها لا تجيز التفتيش.
**ما مدي جواز إعتراض الأتصالات الألكترونية؟*
*إعتراض الأتصالات:*هو أكتساب سماعي أو غيره لمحتوي أية أتصالات سلكية إلكترونية أو شفوية من خلال إستعمال أي جهاز سواء كان هذا الجهاز ألياً أو إلكترونياً وأن يتم الألتقاط أثناء الأتصالات نفسه. وقضي أن الدخول علي الأتصالات السلكية المخزنة لا يعتبر من قبيل إعتراض الأتصالات،ويوجد راي يقول أن الألتقاط يمكن أن يرد علي أتصالات مخزنة وأستند علي حجتين:
*1)*أن الأتصالات السلكية تختلف عن الأتصالات الألكترونية من حيث العبارة التي وردت في تعريف الأتصالات السلكية:وهي  تخزين إلكتروني لهذه الأتصالات.
2*)*إن إقتصار الألتقاط علي الأتصالات السلكية أثناء أنتقالها.
*وقد أدي هذا الخلاف إلي:ألقاء القانون الأمريكي من تعريف الأتصالات السلكية وبذلك تم حسم الخلاف لصالح.
*الرأي الراجح*:والراحج أن التقاط أو إعتراض الأتصالات يكون أثناء الأتصالات نفسة فقط وفيما عدا ذلك لا يعتبر إعتراض أو إلتقاط للأتصال.
ويتجة المجلس الأروبي إلي جواز التنصت بخصوص الجرائم الخطيرة التي تقع علي سرية الأتصالات اللأسلكية وكذلك الخاصة بالكمبيوتر والتداخل في هذه الأنظمة.
ولقد أوصت لجنة الوزراء التابعة للمجلس الأوروبي سنة1995بأن يقتصر هذا الأعتراض علي ماهو ضروري للتحقيقات الجنائية.
**ماهي الصور المختلفة لأعتراض الأتصالات الألكترونية وتفتيشها؟*
*يجب التميز بين أربعة أوضاع علي محتوي الرسائل  أو الأتصالات:-*
*1)*أعتراض الأتصالات في أثناء تبادل الأتصالات.
*2)* تفتيش الأتصالات المخزنة بعد وصول أتمام الأتصالات أو وصول الرسالة الألكترونية وقيام مأمور الضبط القضائي بفتح الجهاز للأطلاع عليها.
*3)*مجرد العلم عند وصول الرسالة مفتوحة أو تمام الأتصال في حضور رجال الضبط القضائي دون إستعمال حيلة أو خدعة.
*4)*الأتصال بشبكة عامة في حالة الأتصال بشبكة عامة أي يسمح لعدد غير محدد من الأفراد بالأتصال بها وحتي ولو كان نظير دفع رسم كشبكة الميناتل في فرنسا.
*v**المطلب الثاني:-**تفتيش النظام بدون إذن.* 
*الأصل العام:-**أنه لا يجوز تفتيش الجهاز إلا بعد الحصول علي إذن.*
*القاعدة:-**عدم جواز تفتيش جهاز بدون إذن.*
إذا قام مأمور الضبط القضائي بتفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر دون أن يحصل مسبقاً علي إذن من الجهة المختصة فإن ما قام به من تفتيش يكون باطلا ولا يترتب عليه أثر ولكن هذا الأصل يرد عليه بعض الأستثناءات من أهمها حالة التلبس وفي مجال جرائم الكمبيوتر فإنه من الواجب أن نعتبر الكمبيوتر من قبل الصندوق المغلق وبناء عليه فإن المعلومات التي تتواجد داخل جهاز الكمبيوتر تعتبر أموال منقولة لحائز الكمبيوتر ويقبل منه أن يتمسك بالواقع المعقول للحياة الخاصة وقد أنحاز القضاء الأمريكي إلي هذا الرأي في العديد من أحكامة.
**الأستثناء جواز جهاز الكمبيوتر بدون إذن:-*
*1)*التفتيش لا يخالف التوقع المعقول للحياة الخاصة.                      * 2)*حالة الرضاء.
*3)*التفتيش علي أثر الضبط الصحيح.                                   *4)*حالة الضرورة.
*5)*حالة التلبس عند وجود الكمبيوتر في جارج المسكن.*                         6)*التفتيش في حالة جرد الأشياء المظبوطة.
*7)*تفتيش الجمارك.*                                                                8)*تفتيش شبكة الأنترنت.
**أولاً:** عدم مخالفة التفتيش للتوقع المعقول للحياة الخاصة.*
ينص الدستور الأمريكي علي أن "الفرد له حق في أن يأمن علي نفسة وبيتة وأموالة المنقولة ومستنداته ضد أي ضبط أو تفتيش غير معقول حيث يجب عدم مخالفة هذه الحقوق غير أن التفتيش إذا أستند إلي سبب معقول وبناء علي تحريات جدية فإنه يقع صحيحاً.
**يعتبر التفتيش بدون إذن صحيحاً إذا توافر الشروط الأتية:-*
*1)*لا يخالف التفتيش معيار التوقع المعقول للشخص محل التفتيش في الحياة الخاصة في حاله معينة.
*2)*يخالف التفتيش التوقع المعقول للشخص في الحياة الخاصة.
**ماهو التوقع المعقول كمعيار لجواز التفتيش بدون إذن وفقاً للدستور الأمريكي؟*
قضت المحكمة العليا الأمريكية بأن الشخص له الحق في التوقع المعقول للحياةة الخاصة علي الأموال المتواجدة في داخل منزله وأعتبرت المحمكة العليا الأمريكية بالنسبة للمحادثات التي في كابينة تليفون مغلقة.
**ما هي الحالات التي يتوافر فيها للشخص الحق في التوقع المعقول للحياة الخاصة؟*
*1)*الأشياء المتواجدة في منزل المتهم.                                                                     *2)* المحادثات التي تتم في كابينة تليفونات مغلقة بين شخصين.
*3)* بالنسبة لمحتويات الصناديق المعتمة التي لا يتبين ما بداخلها حيث أعتبرت أن الصناديق المعتمة لا يمكن تفتيشها إلا بعد الحصول علي أن بذلك من الجهة المختصة وبتطبيق ذلك في مجال الكمبيوتر يتضح أن الكمبيوتر يتماثل مع الصناديق المعتمة في وضعها القانوني بالنسبة للتفتيش.
**ما مدي توافر الحق في التوقع المعقول للحياة الخاصة بالنسبة للمعلومات أو البيانات المخزنة في الكمبيوتر؟*
**القاعدة:* أنه لايمكن الدخول إلي هذه البيانات إلا بعد الحصول علي إذن فالكمبيوتر يتماثل مع الصندوق المقفول،ويمنع الدستور الأمريكي بوجة عام رجال الضبط القضائي من الدخول ورؤية البيانات أو المعلومات المخزنة في الكمبيوتر بدون إذن قياساً علي منع الدخول ووضح الصناديق المغلقة وفحص محتوياتها.
***وقد اتجهت المحاكم الأمريكية إلي الأعتراف للفرد بالحق في توقع الحياة الخاصة علي المعلومات في داخل الكمبيوتر..
وأطر الققاء الأمريكي علي أن الفرد له الحق في التوقع المعقول للحياة الخاصة فيما يتعلق بجهاز النداء الألي الخاص به والكمبيوتر وأي بيانات مخزنة بطريقة إلكترونية.
ويؤدي ذلك إلي عدم جواز فتح التليفون المحمول أو الكمبيوتر والأطلاع علي المعلومات المخزنة في داخله إلا بعد الحصول علي إذن.
فقد حدد قانون الأجراءات الجنائية المصري والفرنسي حالات تفتيش الشخص وتفتيش المنازل علي وجه الدقة.
**ماهي الحالات التي يتوافر فيها للشخص الحق في التوقع المعقول للحياة الخاصة؟* 
قد أستخلصت أحكام القضاء الأمريكي من ذلك أنه إذا كان التفتيش يخالف توقع الفرد في الحياة الخاصة فإنه يتعين أن يصدر إذن بذلك التفتيش،أما إذا كان الفرد لا يتمتع بالحق في التوقع المعقول للحياة الخاصة فإن التفتيش يصبح صحيحاً بدون الحصول علي إذن مسبق والحالات هي:
*1)*أن يمارس الشخص أنشطتة في مكان مفتوح.
*2)* أن يقوم الفرد بترك الكمبيوتر الخاص به متاحاً لكل شخص يمكن أن يقوم بفتحة ومعرفة المعلومات الموجودة في داخله.
*3)*بالنسبة للقمامة الملقاه بجوار المنزل أو المحل.
كما أعتبرت المحكمة أن اللص الذي دخل منزل شخص أخر لكي يسرق منه ليس له الملحق في التوقع المعقول للحياة الخاصة،وفي حكم أخر للقضاء الأمريكي أتجهت المحكمة إلي أعتبار تفتيش رجال الضبط القضائي لجزء من الكمبيوتر والديسك غير مخالف للدستور الأمريكي وذلك ولأن المحكمة أعتبرت الكمبيوتر بأكمله صندوقاً مغلقاً والديسك بما فيه من ملفات في صندوق مغلق لم يخالف رجال الشرطة التوقع المعقول للحياة الخاصة بتفتيشهم المحتويات المتبقية من الكمبيوتر والديسك.
*ثانياً:الرضاء بالتفتيش:*
*القواعد العامة: هي أن رجل الضبط القضائي لا يحتاج إلي أذن بالتفتيش إذا كان صاحب المنقول أو العقار محل التفتيش راضياً به.
محكمة النقض المصرية: أن القيود الواردة علي تفتيش المنازل والحماية التي أحاطها بها الشارع تسقط عنها حيث يكون دخولها بعد رضاء أصحابها رضالا لبس فية،ويؤدي ذلك إذا كان حائز الجهاز موافقاً علي تفتيشه فإنه لا يلزم صدور إذن بهذا التفتيش لكي يكون صحيحاً.
**ماهو نطاق الرضاء:*
هو ينتمي إلي مسائل الواقع وبالتالي فإن المحكمة تقوم بتفسير نطاق موافقة صاحب الجهاز أي هل وافق صاحب الجهاز علي النظير إلية من الخارج أم أنه أجاز فتح هذا الجهاز والأطلاع علي ما بداخله؟فأذا وافق صاحب جهاز بيجر رجل الضبط عندما يسأل عما إذا كان يسمح له بأن يلقي نظرة علي هذا الجهاز فهل تجيز تلك الموافقة لرجل الضبط أن يقوم بفتح أجابت أحكام للقضاء الأمريكي بعدم جواز ذلك إستناد إلي أن الموافقة أنصرفت في هذة الحالة إلي النظر إلي الجهاز من الخارج لمعرفة نوعه وحجمة دون فتحه.
*مثل*:قضي بأن التفتيش تجاوز نطاق الرضاء إذا أفهم رجال الشرطة المتهم بأنهم يبحثون عن أدلة بخصوص المخدرات فقاموا بفتح جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص وعثروا فيه علي ملفات تشمل صوراً جنسية للأطفال وذلك فإن هذا الأجراء يعد باطلاً.
**من هو صاحب الحق في الرضاء بالتفتيش؟*
* صاحب الحاجة في حرمة المعلومات المتواجدة بالكمبيوتر بوجة عام:
أن صاحب الجهاز له الحق في حرمة الحياة الخاصة بالنسبة لما يحتوية جهازه إذا كان في حيازته وأن هنا الجهاز قد يوجد في حيازة شخص أخر فهل يستمر صاحب الجهاز في التمتع بالحق في الحياة الخاصة بالنسبة للملفات الموجودة في الجهاز في هذه الحالة.
قد أستقر القضاء الأمريكي علي أن صاحب الشيء الذي يظل متميز بالحق في الخصوصية إذا تركه لدي  الغير بصفة مؤقتة وينكر القضاء الأمريكي علي صاحب الحساب الجاري لدي البنك أن يتمسك بحرمة الحياة الخاصة فيما يتعلق بأستمرار هذا الحساب التي توجد في حيازة البنك،ويحظر علي السلطات العامة الحصول علي ملفات العملاء لدي المصارف والمؤسسات المالية إلا بمقتضي أمر قضائي أو إذن تفتيش.
وأن أحكام القضاء الأمريكي أنتهت إلي أن عدم تمتع صاحب المعلومات بالحق في الخصوصية الذي أستقر عليه أحكام القضاء الأمريكي من عدم توافر التوقع المعقول لحرمة الحياة الخاصة لدي مستخدمي الأنترنت بالنسبة لأتصالاتهم عبر الشبكة والتي يتم تدوين بياناتها لدي مزودي الخدمات وعدم سريان الحق الدستوري في حرمة الحياة الخاصة بالنسبة لما يدون لدي مزودي الخدمات من أتصالات صادرة منهم أو الواردة إليهم.
**الرضاء الصادر من الزوجة والخليلة:*
أرسي القضاء الأمريكي مبدأ قانونياً مؤداه أن الرضاء من شخص مقيم إقامة مشتركة مع أخرين هو رضاء يصحح التفتيش حتي ولو لو يوافق الحائزون المشتركون علي التفتيش أو كانوا غائبين.
مثال: قضي بأن الأم لها أن توافق علي تفتيش الغرفة الخاصة بأبنها البالغ من العمر 23 عام وليس لها أن توافق علي تفتيش الخزينة المقفولة الخاصة بهذا الأبن.
**رأي الدكتورة:*نحن لا نتفق مع ما أنتهي إليه القضاء الأمريكي من توسع في خصوص صاحب الحق في الرضاء وذلك بأعتباره أن كل ما يمكن إستعمال الكمبيوتر يصبح من حقه أن يرضي بتفتيش ولو كان إستعمالاً عرضياً.
*أننا لانؤيد القضاء المصري:* الذي يأخذ في أعتباره أن حرمة المسكن من الضمانات الدستورية وأنها من النظام العام فلا يجوز التنازل عنها.
*نحن نؤيد رأي الفقه المصري:*يستند إلي عدم فعالية الرضاء كمسوغ لتفتيش المسكن يستند في ذلك*:
1)*م(44)من الدستور المصري التي تقرر حرمة المسكن لا تجيز دخول المساكن أو تفتيشها إلا بناء علي أمر قضائي مسبب ولم يرد فيها ذكر لرضاء صاحب المسكن.
*2)*أن الرضاء الصادر من صاحب المسكن عادة ما يكون معيباً عندما يتواجد صاحب المسكن في مواجهة رجال السلطة العامة وما يقال عن تفتيش المسكن يقال عن تفتيش الكمبيوتر المتواجد داخل المسكن.
** الرضاء الصادر من الوالدين:*
تبني القضاء الأمريكي تفرقة بين ما إذا كان الأولاد يقل عمرهم عن 18 سنة أو أنه يزيد علي ذلك،أن القضاء الأمريكي عندما ينكر الأبناء علي والديهم حقهم في دخول حجراتهم الخاصة في هذه الحالة لا يحق للأباء أن يرضوا بتفتيش حجرات أبنائهم.
وأن القواعد العامة في تفتيش الصادر عن المساكن تسري أيضا بالنسبة لتفتيش أجهزة الكمبيوتر الخاص بالأبناء والمتواجدة في تلك المساكن.
**الرضاء الصادر من مديري النظام**"*المشرف علي شبكة الكمبيوتر*"*
تثير سلطة النظام في الرضاء مسألة أوسع وأشمل وهي سلطة المشرف بوجة عام وفقاً للقواعد العامة :يلاحظ أن القضاء الأمريكي أتجة بالفني بخصوص مدي حق موظف الفندق في الرضاء بتفتيش غرفة أحد النزلاء علي الرغم من أن هذا النزيليترك المفتاح معه خروجه.
**رأي الدكتورة:*أننا نري أن المشرف علي النظام له أن يقوم بمراقبة النظام بالقدر اللازم للتشغيل فقط دون أن يمتد ذلك إلي المراقبة بفرض المراقية وبالتالي ليس له أن يقوم بنسخ الملفات أو بتسجيل البريد الألكتروني أو المحادثه الفورية وأن بيانات المشتركين لدي مزودي الخدمات ليس لها حرمة الحياة الخاصة وأن لرجال الضبط القضائي أن يطلبوا من مزودي الخدمات الكشف عن تلك البيانات،أن الأمر ينحصر في مجال بيانات تتعلق بهوية المشتركين وليس بمحتوي الرسالة نفسها والتي تبقي في ظل حماية الحق في الحياة الخاصة.
**الرضاء الضمني بالتفتيش:*
*الرضاء الضمني في مجال تفتيش الكمبيوتر.*
يتحقق الرضاء الضمني إذا كانت الظروف تسمح بأستخلاص ذلك الرضاء كمن يعمل بإحدي الجهات وكانت اللوائح أو كان العرف يجري علي تفتيش العاملين بتلك الجهة عند دخولهم أو عند خروجهم.
*مثال**:*قضت المحاكم الأمريكية بصحة تفتيش إحدي السيارات داخل قاعدة من القواعد البحرية إستناداًُ  إلي أن صاحب السيارة كان قد وافق علي وضع تصريح دخول القاعدة علي سيارته وكان هذا التصريح نافيه أن السلطات من حقها أن تقوم بتفتيش السيارات وعندئذ يعتبر صحيحاً علي الرغم من عدم صدور إذن قضائي بالتفتيش.
**من هو صاحب الحق في الرضاء الضمني؟*
أن القانون الأمريكي يسمح لأي شخص يكون طرفاً من الأتصال في الموافقة علي المراقبة بهذا الأتصال،يختلف الأمر في مجال الأتصالات الألكترونية وبصفة خاصة الأتصالات التي تتم عبر شبكة الأنترنت والتي يصعب فيها تحديد هوية طرفي الأتصالات أحياناً.
**ذاتية الرضاء بالمراقبة في قضايا الكمبيوتر:*
يتضمن القانون الأمريكي نصاً يسمح بمراقبة شبكة الكمبيوتر ويحدث ذلك إذا ظهرت علي شاشة الكمبيوتر فيشبة إعلان يحتوي علي تحزير المستخدم من أنه إذا دخل علي الشبكة سوف يكون تحت المراقبة فإذا إستعمل المستخدم الشبكة بعد هذا التحذير فإن ذلك يعتبر رضاء ضمنياً بالمراقبة .
ولقد أتجهت المحاكم الأمريكية إلي هذا الأ[تجاه حيث قضت بأن  الأخطار الصريح بأن تليفوتان السجن سوف تكون تحت المراقبة تولد رضاء ضمنيناً بالمراقبة بين السجناء الذين يستخدمون التليفونات بعد علمهم بذلك.
**خصوصية مفهوم طرف الأتصال في خصوصية الكمبيوتر:*
يختلف الأمر بخصوص تحديد هوية المتصلين في مجال شبكة الكمبيوتر أو الأتصالات التي تتم عبر شبكة الأنترنت وذلك بسبب تدخل المقتحم "الهااكر"بين المتحدثين،وأن يقوم المقتحم"الهاكر" بالتدخل في كمبيوتر شخص ما وإقتحامه عن طريق كمبيوتر شخص ثالث بحيث يظهر أن المتدخل إلي كمبيوتر شخص غير المقتحم نفسه مما يؤدي إلي صعوبة معرفة هوية صاحب الأتصالات هنا، أن مالك جهاز الكمبيوتر هو الذي يكتسب صفة الطرف في الأتصالات.
*مثال*: عندما يقوم أحد الأشخاص غير المعروفين بالتدخل في جهاز معين ينتمي إلي هذا المالك،ومن الواضح أن مالك الجهاز من حقه الرضاء بالتفتيش.
**ثالثاً:التفتيش بناء علي حالة الضرورة:*
تتجه أحكام القضاء ومنها أحكام القضاء الأمريكي إلي أعمال أثر حالة الضرورة لتجيز التفتيش دون إذن بالتفتيش وذلك في الحالات التي لا يمكن فيها الأنتظار حتي يصدر الأذن بالتفتيش لدفع أذي بدني حال في مواجهة رجل الشرطة أو أي شخص أخر أو لتفادي إتلاف الدليل علي الجريمة أو هروب المتهم وأنه في مجال تفتيش المنازل ويقر المشرع المصري فكرة الضرورة عندما أجاز دخول المنازل بقوله لا يجوز لرجال السلطة الدخول في أي محل مسكون إلا في حالة طلب المساعدة من الداخل أو حالة الحريق أو الغرق.
وأجازت أحكام القضاء المصري لعضو النيابة أن يمد أختصاصه بالتحقيق إلي دائرة لا تدخل في أختصاصه متي بدأ في دائرة أختصاصه ثم أستوجبت ظروف التحقيق ومقتضياته متابعة الأجراءات وإمتدادها إلي خارج تلك الدائرة وأقرت أحكام القضاء المصري تلك الضرورة الأجرائية بالنسبة لرجل الضبط حيث له أن يضبط المتهم المطلوب القبض عليه وأن يضبط الأشياء المتحصلة من الجريمة ولو في غير الدائرة التي يختص بها .
*_وفي مجال جرائم الكمبيوتر:* بسبب سهولة إتلاف الدليل علي الجريمة إذا كان الجهاز أو الديسك،وقد طبق القانون الأمريكي بالعقل بأن رجل الضبط لا يحتاج إلي إذن بتفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر إذا شاهد المتهم وهو يقوم بمحو ملفات مسجلة في هذا الجهاز وتتعلق بالجريمة المتحري عنها.
*_وفقاً للقانون المصري:* للاستناد إلي حالة الضرورة لجواز تفتيش الأجهزة الألكترونية الخاصة بالمتهم إذا صدر إذن بالقبض عليه.
**رابعاً:جواز الضبط بناء علي حالة التلبس:*
الأمر الذي لا يجيزه القانون المصري بسبب نص الدستور م(44) التي تستلزم صدور إذن قضائي مسبب لتفتيش المسكن يجيزه القانون الفرنسي وذلك لعدم وجود نص في الدستور الفرنسي علي خلاف الدستور المصري أما في القانون الأمريكي فإن حالة التلبس تجيز الضبط ولا تجيز تفتيش المسكن،أذا كان تفتيش جهاز الكمبيوتر المتواجد في حوزة الشخص الذي ضبط في حالة تلبس يفيد في كشف الحقيقة بخصوص جريمة معينة جاز تفتيشه سواء في القانون المصري أو في القانون الفرنسي،أما إذا كان هذا الجهاز متواجد في مسكن المتهم فإن حالة التلبس لا تجيز الدخول لتفتيشه وفقاً للقانون المصري ويجوز ذلك وفقاً للقانون الفرنسي وعند تواجد الجهاز في مكان خاص في إحدي مقرات الشركات عندئذ نري أن حالة التلبس في القانون المصري تجيز الدخول إلي مقر العمل حتي ولو كان في غير مواعيد العمل الرسمية لتفتيشه وذلك لان الأمر لا يتعلق بمسكن،غير أن القانون الأمريكي يختلف عن القانون المصري والتشريعات ذات الأصل اللاتيني تجيز الضبط ولا تجيز التفتيش.
*أنه يصعب إعمال قواعد التلبس في مجال الجرائم الألكترونية حيث يتعين أن يشاهد رجل الضبط الجريمة وهي تقع أو إذا إتبع المجني عليه مرتكبها أو تبعته العامة بالصياح أثر وقوعها أو إذا وجد مرتكبها بعد وقوعها بوقت قريب.
فلا يعتبر من قبيل التلبس بالجريمة الألكترونية أن يتلقي رجل الضبط بالجريمة من الغير كما هو مقرر في مجال الجرائم العادية وهذا ما تستقر عليه أحكام القضاء في مصر وفي فرنسا.
**خامساً:التفتيش علي أثر القبض الصحيح:*
تقضي القاعدة العامة بأنه كلما جاز القبض جاز التفتيش في قانون الأجراءات الجنائية المصري وتطرد أحكام القضاء الأمريكي علي أنه متي جاز القبض جاز التفتيش بالنسبه للفرد والمنطقه المحيطة به في القانون الأمريكي أنه يجوز دخول المساكن للقبض علي شخص قدر رجل الشرطة أن هناك ولائل كافيه علي إتهامه بجناية.
بأعمال تلك المباديء في مجال تفتيش الحاسب الألي بالنسبة لبعض المتهمين الذين لم يصدر بخصوصهم إذن بالتفتيش أو قامت في خصوصهم حالة من حالات جواز التفتيش التفتيش بدون إذن ولكن توافرت في خصوصهم حالة من حالات القبض وتتجه أحكام القضاء الأمريكي إلي القول بصحة تفتيش الأجهزة الألكترونية التي تتواجد بصحبة المتهم الذي تم القبض عليه علي الوجه الصحيح.
**سادساً:تفتيش أجهزة العمل الخاص أو العام:*
تفرق أحكام القضاء كالقانون الأمريكي بين أماكن العمل الخاصة أو أماكن العمل العامة*. الأماكن الخاصة:*لا يجوز لرجل الضبط التفتيش بدون إذن إلا بموافقة من رب العمل أو من مستخدم له سلطة علي المنطقة محل التفتيش.أما حالة تفتيش.
*أماكن العمل العامة:*لا يجوز هذا التفتيش بدون إذن إلا إذا وجدت توجيهات مكتوبة أو عادات متبعة تجعل الموظف غير متمتع بالحق في الخصوصية.
*1)بالنسبةلأجهزة العمل الخاص:-*
*الأصل:*أن العاملين في القطاع الخاص يتمتعون بالحق في الخصوصية بالنسبة لأماكن عملهم وبناء عليه يلزم الحصول علي إذن التفتيش تلك الأماكن من جانب رجال الضبط إلا إذا تم هذا التفتيش برضاء من رب العمل أو من مستخدم له سلطة علي تلك الأماكن.
*مثال:*لذا قضي ببطلان تفتيش ملفات أحد العاملين في تلك الجهات دون أذن بذلك ولا يدفع هذا البطلان أن هناك إخرين يقاسمون المتهم مكتبه هؤلاء لا يعتد برضائهم بالتفتيش بخصوص ملفات المتهم.
*2)تفتيش أجهزة العمل في الجهات العامة:*
إستثناء من الأصل العام وهو حق الفرد في الخصوصية خاصة أحكام القضاء الأمريكي إلي الأعتداء بالرضاء بالتفتيش إذا كان صادراً من الرئيس الأداري كما أن الزملاء العاملين في نفس المكتب لهم الحق في الرضاء بتفتيش هذا المكتي المشترك علي ما سيلي:
**مدي تمتع الموظف بالحق في الخصوصية في أماكن العمل:*
يستند القضاء الأمريكي في تحديده لهذا الأمر إلي عدة إعتبارات تتمثل في الأجابات:هل مكتب الموظف مكان عام مفتوح للجمهور ولزملاء الموظف في العمل؟ج-عندئذ لا يتمتع الموظف بالحق في الخصوصية في مكان العمل وقضي بصحبة التفتيش الذي قام به أحد القضاه لدرج مكتب كاتب يعمل تحت إشرافه في المحكمة إستناد إلي أن هذا الكاتب ليس له الحق في الخصوصية في مكان عمله.
*أما إذا لم يكن يجري علي إعطاء هذا الحق في التفتيش لرب العمل أو المحققين ولم يكن الموظف مفتوحاً للجمهور وكان مقصوراً في إستعماله علي الموظف فإنه لا يجوز التفتيش إلا برضاء هذا الموظف.
ينص قانون المصري: علي الحق في الخصوصية وأن هذا الحق نسبي وليس مطلقاً أي أنه يقبل أن ترد عليه قيود وهذه القيود يمكن أن تجد مصدرها في القوانين واللوائح ومن هذه القيود الأنظمة المعمول بها في الجهات المختلفة سواء كانت عامة أو خاصة مادامت هذه اللوائح معلنة وأن الموظف علي علم بها وقبل العمل بتلك الجهة قابلا الخضوع لهذه اللوائح.  
**سايعاً:** الأستثناء الخاص بالأتصالات الداخلية:*
يسمح القانون الأمريكي لرب العمل وكذلك لمزودي خدمات الأتصالات التلفونية بوصفهم أرباب عمل أن يراقبو العاملين لديهم من خلال الوصلات التلفونية الداخلية وذلك لمتابعة سير العمل اليومي والتأكد من كفاءة مستخدميهم من ذلك ماقضي به من جواز مراقبة رب العمل للأتصالات التي يقومون مع بعضهم البعض في داخل الشركة ومع عملاء الشركة في الخارج.
**رأي الدكتورة:*نحن ننضم إلي الأحكام التي لا تجيز مشروعية هذا الأجراء لأن العيش في أسرة واحدة لا يعني إنكار الحق في الحياة الخاصة لأعضاء تلك الأسرة وبالتالي فإن ما يجيزه قانون الأجراءات الجنائيه الأمريكي الفيدرالي هو مراقبة المحادثات الداخلية التي تجري لأغراض متابعة حسن سير العمل الداخلي في الشركات.
**ثامناً:الأستثناء الخاص باكتشاف دليل جنائي بطريق عرضي**:*
تسمح القوانين الحديثة كالقانون الأمريكي يسمح لمزودي الخدمات سواء في المحادثات التلفونية أو الألكترونية بأن يقوموا بإبلاغ رجل الضبط القضائي بمحتوي الأتصالات التي تدل علي وقوع جريمة جنائية0تطبيقاً لذلك قضي بأن الضبط العارض لا يخالف القانون ولا يترتب عليها مسئولية القائمين علي الضبط والتفتيش.
*تاسعاً:** الأستثناء الخاص بالموارد المتاحة للكافة:-*
القانون الأمريكي يسمح لكل شخص أن يقوم بمراقبة وتسجيل المحادثات والبيانات سواء بطريق الكمبيوتر مادام أن هذه المواد منشورة للكافة.
*مثال:*إذا كان صاحب النظام يسمح للكافة بالدخول إلي ناديه ومشاهدة ما يعتبر جريمة فإن دخول رجال الضبط ومشاهدته للجريمة يعد صحيحاً ويترتي علي ذلك ما يترتب علي قيام حالة التلبس.
*عاشراً:التفيش بغرض جرد المضبوطات:*
لرجال الشرطة بل أن واجبه أن يقوم بجرد المضبوطات وتحريزها علي الوجه الصحيح عندئذ لو تبين وجود ما يعد حيازته جريمة له يقوم بلأجراءات التي ترتبها حالة التلبس وليس هنالك ما يعيب الأجراءات بالبطلان بخصوص الجريمة التي ظهرت عرضاً أثناء عملية الجرد والتحريز وأن مجال المضبوطات الألكترونية يثير صعوبات ويجب أن يكون هناك مبرر لفتح الديسكات والأطاع عليها وهذا الأجراء يعتبر غير معقول وفقاً لأحكام القضاء الأمريكي.
*أحد عشر:تفتيش الجمارك:*
أنه يجوز القيام بالتفتيش علي حدود الدولة عند الدخول إليها أو الخروك منها وذلك دون إستصدار إذن بذلك وهو ما يسمي* بالتفتيش الجمركي* تستقر أحكام القضاء المصري والأمريكي وأجازت القضاء الأمريكي فتح والأطلاع علي كمبيوتر محمول وديسكات كان يحملها المتهم عند وصوله إلي البلاد.
*رأي الدكتورة:* نحن لا ننضم إلي ما انتهي إليه القضاء الأمريكي من فتح الكمبيوتر الراكب الذي وصل إلي البلاد وأن للجمارك سلطه التفتيش الجمركي إلا أن ذلك مقيد بالغرض الذي من أجله شرع وهذا النوع من التفتيش وهو التحقيق من أحترام القوانين واللوائح أي درء مظنة التهرب الجمركي أو إدخال مواد ممنوع دخولها.
*أثناعشر:التفتيش خلال شبكة الأنترنت:*
تقضي القاعدة أن تفتيش مواقع الأنترنت لاتسري عليه قواعد تفتيش المساكن ولا تعنبر شبكة الكمبيوتر من قبيل المسكن الخاص وبالتالي لا يسري عليها الحمايه المقررة.
*ثالث عشر:جواز التفتيش الخاص بدون إذن وفقاً للدستور الأمريكي:*
لا تسري الحمايه التي يقررها الدستور الأمريكي إلا علي الأعتداء علي الحقوق الدستورية من جانب سلطة عامة أي أن الحق في الخصوصية الذي يقرره الدستور الأمريكي لا يسري إلا في حالة التفتيش الذي يقوم به رجل الضبط لكي يحول دون هذا التفتيش ويبطل أثاره،أما التفتيش الخاص الذي يقوم به فرد من الأفراد الذين لا ينتمون إلي سلطة عامة فإنه لا يسري عليه الحمايه المقرره في التعديل الرابع في الدستور وأنه يعتدبه في ترتيب أثاره من حيث جواز قبول المحكمة له كدليا في الأثبات وقد أطردت أحكام القضاء الأمريكي علي هذاا التفسير بإعتبار أن الدستور الأمريكي يحمي حريات الأفراد من تعسف السلطة العامة.
*رأي الدكتورة:*أن حرمة الحياة الخاصة من الحقوق الأساسية التي يجب أن يتمتع بها الفرد سواء أكان ذلك  في مواجهة أحد أفراد السلطة العامة أو في مواجهة فرد من أفراد العاديين لذا فإنه لا محل لتطبيق ما أنتهي إليه القضاء الأمريكي.
 :Tulips: 
    أتمني يا دكتورة شيماء ان تكون اجابتي قد اوفت السؤال

----------


## كريم المصرى

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله وسترى اجابتك الدكتوره فى القريب العاجل ان شاء الله

----------


## يسرا اشرف

يسرا اشرف:
وضح كيف تختلف اجراءات التحقيق فى مجال التعاملات الالكترونية ؟
*اولاً تختلف اجراءات التحقيق فى مجال التعاملات الالكترونية وذلك عن اجراءات التحقيق فى المجالات الاخرى وذلك لاختلاف آليات السلوك والمادى المكون للركن المادى للجريمة بالأضافة الى الركن المعنوى ويتضح الأختلاف من .......*
*أولاً* *من ناحية أليات الضبط وجمع اللأستدلالات وهى عبارة عن التفتيش –الأعتراض –التسجيل- الضبط وهى اى هذه الأجراءات تخضع لعده قواعد وخصائص مكونة على أشياء مرتبطة بحرمه الحياة الخاصة ومن هذة القواعد :*
*1 – حرمة الحياة الخاصة للبيانات المعالجة ألياً** .*
*إن البيانات الموجودة على أى جهاز لا يجوز الأقتراب منها أو الدخول إليها الا بإذن من سلطة التحقيق مثلها مثل دخول المنازلوتفتيشها هذا وأن اختلفت الطريقة فى الحالتين .*
*2- ضرورة احترام حقوق الأنسان فى مجال الأجراءات الجنائية عن الجرائم الألكترونية*
*وهذا ما اهتمت بة الاتفاقية الاروبية  من ضرورة عدم انتهاك حقوق الانسان فى الأجراءات الجنائية التى تُتخذ فى حالة وقوع جريمة من جرائم الكمبيوتر فلها مثل اى جريمة أخرى ومن بين هذة الحقوق وجوب الضمانة القضائية والاسباب المبررة والمنطقية إالى اتخاذ اى اجراء ضد اى فرد وضرورة تحديد تلك الاجراء تفتيش اة تنصت وتحديد مدته ومضمون الاجراء.*
*3- تجريم اعتراض الأتصالات الألكترونية* 
*وهذا ما تنص عليه كثيراً من التشريعات وخاصة التشريع المصرى فى مادته 309 عقوبات حيث حدد عقوبه الحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة لكل من  أعتدى على حرمة الحياة الخاصة بدون أرضاء صاحبها فى عدة حالات نُصت عليها بالمادة ولكن لوحظ أن النص لا يسدى إلا على المكالمات التليفونية والشفوية وحتى تتم فى مكان خاص او تتم عن طريق الكمبيوتر والبريد الألكترونى ويعتبرون النت لا يعد مكان خاص لا يسدى عليه النص ولكن هناك رأى أخر يتيح الأتصالات التى تتم عن طريق النت الى البعض حيث أن المكالمات وان تمت عن طريق النت ألا انها تتم بواسطة التليفون وهذا ما عنيت به التشريعات الحديثة لمعالجة القصور.*
*4- عدم جواز اعتراض الأتصالات الألكترونية بين المتهم والدافع عنه (محاميه )* 
*لقد ثار تساؤل عن إخضاع المكالمات والمحادثات بين المتهم ومحاميه الى الخصوصية وحتى لا يجوز اقتحامها وهى تحتاج الى قواعد خاصة تنظم هذا الموضوع. الأصل ان حق الدفاع يحول دون تفتيش كمبيوتر المحامى لضبط ملفات تخص المتهم الاإذا كان الدفاع مشترك مع المتهم فى جريمه.*
*هنالك ثلاث نقاط حول هذا الحكم :*
*1 –* *إذا صدر اذن تفتيش مكان معين فأنه ينسحب على الكمبيوتر الذى يتواجد فيه ولا يجوز للقائم بالتنفيذ التطرف الى غير الجريمة المأذون بالتفتيش عليها .*
*2*-  *قد اخضع القانون والتشريع الحديث الكمبيوتر الذى يتواجد فى مكتب المحامى إالى حكم الملفات العادية .*
*3-* * تفتيش كمبيوتر جماعى أختص به متهم دون الأخرين القاعدة ان التفتيش المكان المشترك جائزاً طالما أن المتهم يشارك فيه أما اذا كان احد المتهمين مدافعاً عن المتهم ولم يكن متهماً فالرأى أنه يجب احترام حق الدفاع فلا يجوز ضبط ملفات تخص المتهمين .*
*الخصائص التى تميز تفتيش البريد الالكترونى* 
*صاحب البريد الألكترونى يتمتع بالحياة الخاصة ولها حرمة مثلها مثل الرسائل التى ترسل بالبريد العادى وحتى لايجوز التعرض لها إلا بإذن قضائى .*
*6-  فيما يتعلق أيضاً بين الخطاب الورقى والمحادثة التليفونية بحرمه الحياة الخاصة * 
*لا يجوز افشاء محتوى الخطاب الذى سلم الى المرسل اليه والذى هو ملك له من ساعة وضعة فى البريد لا برضاه سواءً فان رضا صريحاً او ضمنياً وكذلك المحادثة بين شخصين لا بموافقتهما مجتمعين .*
*7- مدى التماثل بين الرسائل الالكترونية والبريدية فيما يتعلق بقواعد التفتيش* 
*إذا لم يوجد نص ينظم الوضع القانونى للرسائل الالكترونية فأنه ينطبق عليها النصوص التى تتعلق بالرسائل البريدية لوجود أوجه شبة ومفارقة بينهما فيما يلى :*
*1 – كل منهم اتصال مكتوب بين طرفين .*
*2 – كل منهم بريد خاص به .*
*3 – تمر الرسالة عبر وقت ومدة النوعين* 
*4 – لا يمكن استرداد الرسالة بعد ارسالها .*
*5 – يمكن ارسال رسائل الى المرسل الية من اشخاص غير مرغوب فيهم* 
*اوجه الاختلاف بين الرسائل الالكترونية والبريدية :*
*1 – الرسائل البريدية* *يوجد بها طرف ثالث انسان بين الراسل والمرسل اليه لا يتوافر فى الرسائل الالكترونية .*
*2 – الرسائل البريدية* *أكثر سرية من الالكترونية والتى يمكت التقاطها بالوسائل الالكترونية الحديث .*
*التماثل بين المحادثات الألكترونية الهاتفية :*
*1 – كل منهما يعتمد على خط تليفونى .*
*2* – *كل منهما لا يحتاج الى وسيط* .
*3* –* تحدث المكالمات والمحادثات الألكترونيه دون فاصل أمنى وقد اتجه الفقة الى تطبيق القواعد المتعلقة بضبط وتفتيش المكالمات التليفونية على المحادثات الالكترونية فى حالة غياب النص .*
*8- التميز بين مراقبة وتسجيل المحادثات الالكترونية وقواعد التفتيش المعتادة* 
*على الرغم من أن المحادثات التليفونية تتم عن طريق الكمبيوتر فأن هناك ما يميز تسجيل المحاثات التلفونية عن الالكترونيةاو تفتيش الكمبيوتر ذاته وعلى الرغم من ان أجهزة الكمبيوتر تعمل على خط تليفونى عندما تكون متصله بالنت الا ان قواعد تسجيل المحادثات التليفونية تختلف عن تفتيش المنازل مثل عدم الاخطار لصاحب الشان فى تسجيل المحادثات التليفونية بعكس المنازل مادة 92 إجراءات سياسية  .*
*ما يميز المحادثات التلفونية عن تفتيش اجهزة الكمبيوتر :*
*1 – امكانية تتبع المعلومات وصولاً الى الاجهزة الزودة حيث تخزين المعلومات .*
*2* – *اعتراض المحادثات الاكترونية وتفتيش اجهزة الكمبيوتر يمكن ان يتم عن بعد فيختلف عن تسجيل المحادثات التليفونية فى الوضع المعتاد .*
*3 –* *تفتيش الكمبيوتر لا يخضع الى احكام تسجيل المكالمات التليفونية والامر الذى صار حوله جدل حول ما هيا القواعد والواجبة التطبيق هل هى القواعد المنطبقة على تسجيل المحادثات التلفونية والرسائل البريدية حيث ان النص لا يصرح بذلك صراحتا .الامر الذى جعل مشرعى القانون الحديث الالتصاق الى هذة المشكله من ضمنها القانون الامريكى .*
*9- جواز التفتيش لضبط المعلمومات* 
*نظراً لتطور التقصى المعلوماتى وما قد يرتكب من جرائم وفقاً لهذة التطورات وخصوصاً فى مجال التعاملات الالكترونية فأن التشريعات الحديثة اجازات تفتيش اجهزة الكمبيوتر لضبط المعلومات بحيث تفيد فى كشف وحقيقة وتطورات التشريعات بحيث تتماشى مع طبيعة المعلومات المعنوية حيث ان القواعد صممت على المعلومات .*
*10 – اختلاف تفتيش وضبط المعلومات المخزنة على الاتصالات المباشرة* 
*حيث ان تفتيش المعلومات المخزنة لا يحتاج الا الى اذن نيابة ولكن تسجيل الاتصالات المباشرة واعتراضها يحتاج الى اجراءات اكثر صرامة ولا يجوز ذلك لا بإذن من القاضى مادة 95 اجراءات جنائية ضانية مضرى وتفتيش المعلومات يعنى الدخول الى الجهاز وما قالت فية المحكة الدستورية وتكفى حاجة التلبس لتفتيشه ورأى المؤلف هو الاقتضاء بحالة التلبس لتفتيشة .*
*11 – التزام مذودى الخدمات بالتعاون مع المحقق* *.*
*اتجهت التشريعات الحديثة الى احترام من يقدمون خدمات معلوماتية سواء شبكة عامة او خاصة بتقديم المعلومات اللازمة لسلطة التحقيق لتحديد هوية مستعمل الشبكة وهذا ما فرضته الاتفاقية لاوروبية* .
*12- التعاون الدولى فى مجال أجهزة الكمبيوتر* 
*وذلك نظراً لان شبكة المعلومات شبكة دولية فقد تطال الجريمة عده دول فكان لازماً على جميع الدول التعاون فيما بينهم والتعاون لمكافحة جرائم النت دون المساس سيادة اى دولة ويكون ذلك بتنظيم قواعد اجرائية تيسر ذلك ومن هذة الاتفاقيات :*
*الاتفاقية الاوروبية* *بشأن جرائم ليسين لسنة 2001 وقد وضعت عدة قواعد للتعاون الدولى بين الاعضاء فى مجال الكمبيوتر ومن هذة الاحكام والقواعد :*
*1** – تسليم المجرمين بشرط ان يكون الفعل معافيا علة بين الدولتين .*
*2**- للدول الاعضاء وان تطلب المساعدة فى مجال التحقيقات بالفرق السريعة مثل الفاكس والايميل .*
*3**- عدم الالزام يتوافر الازدواجية فى وصف الجريمة بين الدولة الغاله والمغلوب منها .*
*4**- سرعة الكشف عن سرية التحقيقات والالتزام بالسرية .*
*5**- للدولة طالبة المساعدة ان تطلب من الدول الاخرى ان تلتزم بالحفاظ على سلامة البيانات المخزنة لديها .*
*6**- للدولة المطلوب منها المساعدة ان ترفض فى حالة عدم توافر اذواجية الجرائم .*
*7**- سيطرة سيادة الدولة ونظامها العام .*
*8**- يمكن للدولة المطلوب منها المساعدة ان تمتنع عن الكشف عن سرية المعلومات وسرية الاتصالات فى الحالات السابقة وللدولة الطرف ان تطلب ذلك بين دول اخرى .*
*9**- يجوز للدولة الطرف فى الاتفاقية بدون اذن الحصول على المعلومات المتاحة للجمهور ،الحصول على معلومات من كمبيوتر موجود على اقليمها مخزنة على اقليم دولة اخرى طرف اذا حصل على اذن من شخص له الحق فى كشف هذه البيانات .*
*10** – تقدم الدولة المطلوب منها المساعدة فى الوقت الحقيقى الذى حصلت فيه الاتصالات بالفعل .*
*13- الصعوبات التى تتعلق بالتعاون الدولى فى مجال تحقيق الجرائم الالكترونية* *.*
*من هذه الصعوبات عدم الاهتمام بالكثير من الجرائم والتى تقع بواسطة الكمبيوتر ما عدا جرائم الاستغلال الجنسى للاطفال .*
*2- اختلاف المفاهيم القانونية فى كل دولة عدا الاخرى فى مجال التحريم والعقاب .*
*ثانيا :تختلف قواعد الاجراءات فى مجال التحقيق فى مجال التعاملات الالكترونية من حيث القواعد وتنظيم الاجراءات منها التفتش والاعتراض والتسجيل* 
*اولا قواعد التفيش بناء على اذن* 
*1 – شرط اذن التفتيش فى المواد الالكترونية :*
*شرط خطورة الجريمة* *:وهذا ما استخدمته بعض التشريعات لصحة التفتيش منها القانون القلندى الذى يستلزم ان تكون الجريمة معافيا عليها بالحبس لمدة تزيد عن 6 اشهر اما القانون المصرى.*
*حرية التحديات* *: وهذا امر مستقر عليه فى جميع الحالات بحيث يجوز التعرض فيها لحرية الحياد الخاصة وليس فى مجال التعاملات الالكترونية بناء على اذن من السلطة المختصة ان تبنى على تحريات جادية وليس سخريات مسيطرة على مكتب ونكون هناك دلائل ماضية .*
*شرط التحديد فى الاذن**: وهذا ما اتجهت اليه بعض الاراء فى التشريعات المعاونة مثل القضاء الامريكى وهى طلب شرط التحديد الازم مهة الاذن اى الاجراءات والمهمة التى يفتقد عليها اذن .*
*الخلافات حول اذا ما كان الاذن صادربضبط الجاز فقط فهل يشمل الاقراصوالديسكات الممغنطةالتى توجد على مقربه منه*
*للاجابة على ذلك نرجع الى القواعد العامة التى تكم التفتيش والتى تتدخل منها الاماكن القضائية والتى تنص على ان تفتيش المكان يمتد لملفاته وبالتالى فان الاقراص والديسكات تعتبر من ملحقات الكمبيوتر طالما انها على مقربة منه وهذ ما اخذ به القضاء الامريكى* 
*صعوبة تحديد عمل التفتيش فى الاذن*
*وذلك يتمثل فى ان الكمبيوتر تحتوى مجموعة كثيرة من الملفات وان كل ملف لا ينم عن ما يحويه من معلومات بينما تكون بعض الملفات باسم مستعار وتحوى الجريمة .*
*بينما تثار صعوبة قانونية وهى التى توضح الطابع الخاص للاجراءات الجنائية فى مجال الكمبيوتر والانترنت**.وذلك عندما ترد شكوى من صاحب جهاز من وقوع جريمة معينة ويطلب من اجهزة الضبط القضائى يتدخل لمعرفة المتهم وفى هذة الحالة يلزم مراقبة الجهاز لمعرفة المتهم صاحب الرسائل المخزنة والامر الذى يجوز معه استدعاء اذن محدد لتفتيش جهاز كمبيوتر المجنى عليه وليس كمبيوتر المتهم الامر الذى ينتج الاذن بهذا الشكل مراقبة الرسائل الواردة من اجهزة متعددة كما يمكن ان يصدر بمراقبة الجهاز الخادم الذى تمد من خلاله الرسائل وتتبعها .*
*مجال الاذن بالتفتيش :*
*يمكن ان يصدر اذن التفتيش ليمثل جميع البيانات الشخصية الخاصة بالمشترك والمتعاملين معه وكذلك محتويات الملفات المخزنة بما فيها ومتى تتم تخزنها بمده اقل من 18يوماً ايضاًللقانون الامريكى ولا يلزم توجيه اخطارالى المشتركاى ان الاذن لا يتقيد بنوع معين من المعلومات بشرط قواعد الدلائل ع الجريمة .*
*اقتصار صدور الاذن على التفتيش بالكمبيوتر:**حينما يصدر الاذن بتفتيش مسكن المتهم او محل عمله فان الاذن ينطبق على كل ما يتواجد فى المكان ومنها الكمبيوترمادام ضرورياً لكشف الجريمة ومثال ذلك ايضا الاذن بتفتيش الشخص فان التفتيش يجب على كل ما يلحق به مثل الكمبيوتر- لاب توب او المتواجد معه فى السيارةولكن اختلافبين تفتيش الشخص المكن فى حالة التلبس لا يستلزم تفتيش المسكن ولكن فى حالة التلبس يجوز تفتيش الشخص ولا يوجد ما يمنع ان يصدر اذن التفتيش مقتصراً على الكمبيوتر فقط دون بقية اجزاء المنزل او شخص متهم اذا كانت التهمة تتعلق بجريمة من جرائم الكمبيوتر فقط.*
*تفتيش اكثر من كمبيوتر واحد :*
*ثار تساؤل عن كيفية تفتيش اكثر من ملف على جهاز كمبيوتر وهو يحتاج ذلك الى صدور العديد من الاذون حيث ان كل ملف وما يحويه يعتبر* 
*صندوقاً واحدا واجاب القضاء الامريكى على ذلك باعتبار ان الكمبيوتر ما يحويه يعتبر صندوقا واحد يفتتش بأذن واحد .فى حين ان اتجهت مكانه اخرى للقضاء الامريكى باعتبار كل ملف صندوقاً مستقلاً يلزم له صدور اذن مستقل حيث ان كل ملف يحتوى على اشياء تتعلق بالحياة الخاصة وحتى لا يجوز الاقتراب منها لا بضوابط .*
*مشكلة تحديد السلطة المختصة بأصدار اذن التفتيش* 
*وفقاً للقواعد العامة فى كثير من الدول مثل كندا والولايات المتحدة بأنه من الضرورى ان يتوافر ذلك للاختصاص للجهاز القضائى التى تتوالى التحقيق اذا فاتت الكمبيوتر والبيانات عمل الضبط  والتفتيش متواجده فى دائرة اختصاص الجهاز التى تامر اجهزة الاجراء.*
*تنفيذ الاذن بالتفتيش والضبط فى المجال المعلوماتى* 
*القاعدة العامة انه اذا خالف المنفذ الاذن حدوده فأن ذلك يجعل من الدليل المستمد باطلاً وذلك ما اكد به القانون الامريكى فيما يسمية المخالفة الواضحة للاذن ولكن القضاء الامريكى يعتبر ذلك صحيحاً وذلك للصعوبات والتحقيقات فى مجال الكمبيوتر وما عليه من الاف الملفات وما قد يكون مقفلاً بكلمة سر وكلمة مرور الامر الذي يتطلب ضبط الجهاز بأ كملة ويتفق ذلك مع ماهو مقرن فى خصوص ضبط وتفتيش الملفات الورقية ومتى يجيز القضاء الامريكى فيها نقل هذة الملفات الى مكان الشرطة .*
*القواعد التى يخضع لها اذن التفتيش فى مجال المواد الالكترونية* 
*يخضع التفتيش الى نوعين من القواعد العامة ومنها ما يتعلق بخصوصية وذاتية المعلومات الالكترونية ومجال الكمبيوتر  ومن هذة القواعد ما تتمع بتفتيش الاشياء المغلقة ما دام ان الاذن صادر لتفتيش المكان الذى يتواجد فيه الاشياء حتى لو كان كمبيوتر .ثانيا –الاعلان عن النفس قبل الاقتحام قاعدة أطرق وذلك على نفسك علاوة على ذلك فان القضاء الامريكى يعرف نوع من اذن التفتيش وهو التفتيش عن طريق الدخول خلسة اى الدخول دون سابق اعداد صاحب المكان وتقدر كل الظروف والقواعد  بقدرها حسب طبيعة المكان والمجرم وهذه القواعد تطبق فى مجال الالكترونيات وتفتيشها نظراً لامكانية التخلص منها بسرعة .*
*تنفيذ التفتيش بعد ضبط الكمبيوتر*
*لا يوجد فى التشريعات المقارنة نصوص مدة معينة لاجراء تفتيش الجهاز بعد الضبط بين ان القانون الامريكى يستلزم تن يتنفذ الاذن بالضبط والتفتيش من مدة لا تتجاوز عشرة ايام من وقت صدور الاذن وهذا لا ينطبق على الدليل الذى تم ضبطه ولم يتم تفتيشه لا فى وقت لاحق فى مدة كبيرة لا مخصص الجهاز لا يستلزم اعمال اخرى .*
*تفتيش النظام الرئيسى والانظمة المتصلة به فى الداخل*
*وهذا التساؤل يدور حول الاجهزة المرتبطة ببعضها البعض ولكنها متواجدة فى اماكن مختلفة كشركة لها فروع وكل اجهزتها مرتبطة والاذن صادر تفتيشة المقر الرئيسى او اجهزة مرتبطة بشبكة واحدة ولكنها مملوكة لاشخاص عده وجدت بعض التشريعات حالات مثل الولايات المتحدة عندما أجازت التوجيهات الداخلية الخاصة باجراءات التفتيش ان يجب اذن التفتيش ليمتد الى مقر الشركة وفروعها الساكنة بذات العقار وذلك لمواجهة الطبيعة الخاصة لتفتيش انظمة الكمبيوتر وتواجد بعضها فى مكان اللبعض الاخر فى مكان اخر فى حين ان هناك بعض التشريعات لا تميز تفتيش سوى الكمبيوتر المتواجد فقط فى المكان المأذون بتفتيشه مثل بلجيكا وسويسرا.*
*تفتيش النظام الرئيسى والانظمة المتصلة به فى الخارج*
*وهذه المشكلة تثار عندما يكون من الضرورى تفتيش جهاز كمبيوتر متواجد فى الخارج حتى لو تعلق الامر بشركة رئيسية وفروعها فى الخارج حيث ترتبط اجهزة الشركة ببعضها واحياناً ترتبط الاجهزة بقاعدة بيانات فى الخارج تسمح بعض التشريعات مثل التشريع الفرنسى فى مادته 17فقرة 2 انه لرجل الضبط القضائى ان يقوم بضبط بتفتيش الانظمة المتصلة حتى ولو كانت خارج الاقليم مع مراعاه شروط وبنود المعاهدات الدولية والاتفاقيات .*
*النتائج القانونية المترتبة على الاذن بالتفتيش والضبط فى المجال المعلوماتى* 
*انه لا يجوز لرجل الضبط القضائى المأذون له بالضبط والتفتيش ان يبحث فى الجهاز لا عن ادله الجريمة المحدودة وان يكتشف عرضاً الجريمة اثناء البحث عليه ان يتصدر اذناً لضبطها ولا يلتفت عن الجريمة الاولى .*
*مدى جواز اعتراض الاتصالات الالكترونية * 
*عرف القانون الامريكى الاعتراض بانه اكتساب ساعى او غيرة المحتوى اية اتصالات سلكية  او الكترونية او شفوية بواسطة اجهزة آلية او الكترونية بأن المقصود بالاكتساب ان يتم الالتقاط اثناء الاتصال نفسه ويترتب على ذلك ان مراقبة الاتصالات المخزنة لا يعتبر التقاط لها رفضت ذلك المملكة الامريكية حيث انها اعتبرت الدخول الى الاتصالات الخاصة لا لبريد الالكترونى المخزنة مختلفاً عن الالتقاط وذهبت راى اخر ويرى ان الالتقاط لا يمكن ان يرد على اتصالات مخزنة وحجته فى ذلك الى ان الاتصالات الالكترونية تتحقق عن الاتصالات السلكية من حيث العبارة التى وردت فى تعريف الاتصال الالكترونى .*
*2- ان اقتصار الالتقاط على الاتصالات السلكية اثناء انتقالها فقط سوف يجعل العبارة السابقة بدون معنى وقد سم القانون الامريكى الخلاف لصالح الرأى الذى يقول ان الاعتراض والالتقاط اثناء الاتصال نفسه.*
*الصور المختلفة لاعتراض الاتصالات الالكترونية وتفتيشها*
*يجوز اعتراض الاتصالات الالكترونية على غزر ما يحدث بالنسبة لالتصالات التليفونية بناء على أمر واذن بذلك فى اثناء حدوثها ويتضمن ذلك بأجراء تسجيل لذلك وذلك وفقاً ما نصت عليه المادة 20 من التسمية الخامسة من الاتفاقية الاوروبية لسمة  2001*
*وهناك اربعة اوضاع للاطلاع على محتوى الرسالة او الاتصالات :*
*1- اعتراض الاتصالات:**ويحدث ذلك اثناء عملية الاتصالات* 
*2-تفتيش الاتصالات المخزنة** وذلك بعد وصول تمام الاتصال او وصول الرسالة الالكترونية* 
*3-الاتصال بشبكة عامة** :وذلك اثناء الاتصال بشبكة عامة يسمح لعدد غير  محدود من الافراد الاتصال بها حتى ولو كان ذلك نظراً لوضع منع مالى مثل شبكة المثائل بفرنسا .*
*4**- مجرد العلم وذلك عند وصول الرسالة مفتوحة او اتمام الاتصال فى حضور رجال الضبط القضائى دون استعمال حيلة او خدعة منهم.*
*ويختلف النظام القانونى لكل طريقة عن الاخرى:*
*1-الوضع الاول سيلزم توافرشروط اعتراض الرسالة* 
* 2-الوضع الثانى الاول سيلزم توافرشروط التفتيش* 
*3-الوضع الثالث لايلزم معرفة توافر شروط معينة بل انها فقد من قبل اعمال الاستدالات .*
*4-الوضع الرابع:لا يوجد الاتصال بشبكة عامة من قبل التفتيش بل من اعمال التحريات التى يجوز لرجل الضبط القيام بها دون اذن.*
*تفتيش النظام بدون اذن:*
*وهو يعد استثناء يرد على الاصل العام حيث انه لا يجوز التفتيش الجهاز دون اذن مسبق من الجهة القضائية المختصة .*
*القاعدة العامة عدم جواز تفتيش الجهاز بدون اذن* 
*اذا قلم بذلك ما هو مامور الضبط القضائى وفتش الجهاز بدون الحصول على اذن مسبق من الجهة المختصة فإن ما قام بة من اجراءات وما توصل الية من ادلة تكون باطلة لان ما بنى على باطل فهو باطل والاستثناء على ذلك من أهمها دالة التلبس فلا يجوز التفتيش الكمبيوتر لا باذن وذلك وفقا لما جاء فى العديد من القوانين من القانون المصرى والقانون الفرنسى ما دام ان الجهاز ليس فى منزل المتهم أما القانون الامريكى فان عدم جواز هذا النوع من التفتيش يستند فى القانون الامريكى الى الدستور الامريكى فى التعديل الرابع لسنة الذى ينص على حق الافراد فى حرمتهم الشخصية وحرمة منازلهم واموالهم المنقولة فى مواجهة التفتيش لا بناءاً على * 

وضح كيف تختلف اجراءات التحقيق فى مجال التعاملات الالكترونية ؟
*اولاً تختلف اجراءات التحقيق فى مجال التعاملات الالكترونية وذلك عن اجراءات التحقيق فى المجالات الاخرى وذلك لاختلاف آليات السلوك والمادى المكون للركن المادى للجريمة بالأضافة الى الركن المعنوى ويتضح الأختلاف من .......*
*أولاً* *من ناحية أليات الضبط وجمع اللأستدلالات وهى عبارة عن التفتيش –الأعتراض –التسجيل- الضبط وهى اى هذه الأجراءات تخضع لعده قواعد وخصائص مكونة على أشياء مرتبطة بحرمه الحياة الخاصة ومن هذة القواعد :*
*1 – حرمة الحياة الخاصة للبيانات المعالجة ألياً** .*
*إن البيانات الموجودة على أى جهاز لا يجوز الأقتراب منها أو الدخول إليها الا بإذن من سلطة التحقيق مثلها مثل دخول المنازلوتفتيشها هذا وأن اختلفت الطريقة فى الحالتين .*
*2- ضرورة احترام حقوق الأنسان فى مجال الأجراءات الجنائية عن الجرائم الألكترونية*
*وهذا ما اهتمت بة الاتفاقية الاروبية  من ضرورة عدم انتهاك حقوق الانسان فى الأجراءات الجنائية التى تُتخذ فى حالة وقوع جريمة من جرائم الكمبيوتر فلها مثل اى جريمة أخرى ومن بين هذة الحقوق وجوب الضمانة القضائية والاسباب المبررة والمنطقية إالى اتخاذ اى اجراء ضد اى فرد وضرورة تحديد تلك الاجراء تفتيش اة تنصت وتحديد مدته ومضمون الاجراء.*
*3- تجريم اعتراض الأتصالات الألكترونية* 
*وهذا ما تنص عليه كثيراً من التشريعات وخاصة التشريع المصرى فى مادته 309 عقوبات حيث حدد عقوبه الحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة لكل من  أعتدى على حرمة الحياة الخاصة بدون أرضاء صاحبها فى عدة حالات نُصت عليها بالمادة ولكن لوحظ أن النص لا يسدى إلا على المكالمات التليفونية والشفوية وحتى تتم فى مكان خاص او تتم عن طريق الكمبيوتر والبريد الألكترونى ويعتبرون النت لا يعد مكان خاص لا يسدى عليه النص ولكن هناك رأى أخر يتيح الأتصالات التى تتم عن طريق النت الى البعض حيث أن المكالمات وان تمت عن طريق النت ألا انها تتم بواسطة التليفون وهذا ما عنيت به التشريعات الحديثة لمعالجة القصور.*
*4- عدم جواز اعتراض الأتصالات الألكترونية بين المتهم والدافع عنه (محاميه )* 
*لقد ثار تساؤل عن إخضاع المكالمات والمحادثات بين المتهم ومحاميه الى الخصوصية وحتى لا يجوز اقتحامها وهى تحتاج الى قواعد خاصة تنظم هذا الموضوع. الأصل ان حق الدفاع يحول دون تفتيش كمبيوتر المحامى لضبط ملفات تخص المتهم الاإذا كان الدفاع مشترك مع المتهم فى جريمه.*
*هنالك ثلاث نقاط حول هذا الحكم :*
*1 –* *إذا صدر اذن تفتيش مكان معين فأنه ينسحب على الكمبيوتر الذى يتواجد فيه ولا يجوز للقائم بالتنفيذ التطرف الى غير الجريمة المأذون بالتفتيش عليها .*
*2*-  *قد اخضع القانون والتشريع الحديث الكمبيوتر الذى يتواجد فى مكتب المحامى إالى حكم الملفات العادية .*
*3-* * تفتيش كمبيوتر جماعى أختص به متهم دون الأخرين القاعدة ان التفتيش المكان المشترك جائزاً طالما أن المتهم يشارك فيه أما اذا كان احد المتهمين مدافعاً عن المتهم ولم يكن متهماً فالرأى أنه يجب احترام حق الدفاع فلا يجوز ضبط ملفات تخص المتهمين .*
*الخصائص التى تميز تفتيش البريد الالكترونى* 
*صاحب البريد الألكترونى يتمتع بالحياة الخاصة ولها حرمة مثلها مثل الرسائل التى ترسل بالبريد العادى وحتى لايجوز التعرض لها إلا بإذن قضائى .*
*6-  فيما يتعلق أيضاً بين الخطاب الورقى والمحادثة التليفونية بحرمه الحياة الخاصة * 
*لا يجوز افشاء محتوى الخطاب الذى سلم الى المرسل اليه والذى هو ملك له من ساعة وضعة فى البريد لا برضاه سواءً فان رضا صريحاً او ضمنياً وكذلك المحادثة بين شخصين لا بموافقتهما مجتمعين .*
*7- مدى التماثل بين الرسائل الالكترونية والبريدية فيما يتعلق بقواعد التفتيش* 
*إذا لم يوجد نص ينظم الوضع القانونى للرسائل الالكترونية فأنه ينطبق عليها النصوص التى تتعلق بالرسائل البريدية لوجود أوجه شبة ومفارقة بينهما فيما يلى :*
*1 – كل منهم اتصال مكتوب بين طرفين .*
*2 – كل منهم بريد خاص به .*
*3 – تمر الرسالة عبر وقت ومدة النوعين* 
*4 – لا يمكن استرداد الرسالة بعد ارسالها .*
*5 – يمكن ارسال رسائل الى المرسل الية من اشخاص غير مرغوب فيهم* 
*اوجه الاختلاف بين الرسائل الالكترونية والبريدية :*
*1 – الرسائل البريدية* *يوجد بها طرف ثالث انسان بين الراسل والمرسل اليه لا يتوافر فى الرسائل الالكترونية .*
*2 – الرسائل البريدية* *أكثر سرية من الالكترونية والتى يمكت التقاطها بالوسائل الالكترونية الحديث .*
*التماثل بين المحادثات الألكترونية الهاتفية :*
*1 – كل منهما يعتمد على خط تليفونى .*
*2* – *كل منهما لا يحتاج الى وسيط* .
*3* –* تحدث المكالمات والمحادثات الألكترونيه دون فاصل أمنى وقد اتجه الفقة الى تطبيق القواعد المتعلقة بضبط وتفتيش المكالمات التليفونية على المحادثات الالكترونية فى حالة غياب النص .*
*8- التميز بين مراقبة وتسجيل المحادثات الالكترونية وقواعد التفتيش المعتادة* 
*على الرغم من أن المحادثات التليفونية تتم عن طريق الكمبيوتر فأن هناك ما يميز تسجيل المحاثات التلفونية عن الالكترونيةاو تفتيش الكمبيوتر ذاته وعلى الرغم من ان أجهزة الكمبيوتر تعمل على خط تليفونى عندما تكون متصله بالنت الا ان قواعد تسجيل المحادثات التليفونية تختلف عن تفتيش المنازل مثل عدم الاخطار لصاحب الشان فى تسجيل المحادثات التليفونية بعكس المنازل مادة 92 إجراءات سياسية  .*
*ما يميز المحادثات التلفونية عن تفتيش اجهزة الكمبيوتر :*
*1 – امكانية تتبع المعلومات وصولاً الى الاجهزة الزودة حيث تخزين المعلومات .*
*2* – *اعتراض المحادثات الاكترونية وتفتيش اجهزة الكمبيوتر يمكن ان يتم عن بعد فيختلف عن تسجيل المحادثات التليفونية فى الوضع المعتاد .*
*3 –* *تفتيش الكمبيوتر لا يخضع الى احكام تسجيل المكالمات التليفونية والامر الذى صار حوله جدل حول ما هيا القواعد والواجبة التطبيق هل هى القواعد المنطبقة على تسجيل المحادثات التلفونية والرسائل البريدية حيث ان النص لا يصرح بذلك صراحتا .الامر الذى جعل مشرعى القانون الحديث الالتصاق الى هذة المشكله من ضمنها القانون الامريكى .*
*9- جواز التفتيش لضبط المعلمومات* 
*نظراً لتطور التقصى المعلوماتى وما قد يرتكب من جرائم وفقاً لهذة التطورات وخصوصاً فى مجال التعاملات الالكترونية فأن التشريعات الحديثة اجازات تفتيش اجهزة الكمبيوتر لضبط المعلومات بحيث تفيد فى كشف وحقيقة وتطورات التشريعات بحيث تتماشى مع طبيعة المعلومات المعنوية حيث ان القواعد صممت على المعلومات .*
*10 – اختلاف تفتيش وضبط المعلومات المخزنة على الاتصالات المباشرة* 
*حيث ان تفتيش المعلومات المخزنة لا يحتاج الا الى اذن نيابة ولكن تسجيل الاتصالات المباشرة واعتراضها يحتاج الى اجراءات اكثر صرامة ولا يجوز ذلك لا بإذن من القاضى مادة 95 اجراءات جنائية ضانية مضرى وتفتيش المعلومات يعنى الدخول الى الجهاز وما قالت فية المحكة الدستورية وتكفى حاجة التلبس لتفتيشه ورأى المؤلف هو الاقتضاء بحالة التلبس لتفتيشة .*
*11 – التزام مذودى الخدمات بالتعاون مع المحقق* *.*
*اتجهت التشريعات الحديثة الى احترام من يقدمون خدمات معلوماتية سواء شبكة عامة او خاصة بتقديم المعلومات اللازمة لسلطة التحقيق لتحديد هوية مستعمل الشبكة وهذا ما فرضته الاتفاقية لاوروبية* .
*12- التعاون الدولى فى مجال أجهزة الكمبيوتر* 
*وذلك نظراً لان شبكة المعلومات شبكة دولية فقد تطال الجريمة عده دول فكان لازماً على جميع الدول التعاون فيما بينهم والتعاون لمكافحة جرائم النت دون المساس سيادة اى دولة ويكون ذلك بتنظيم قواعد اجرائية تيسر ذلك ومن هذة الاتفاقيات :*
*الاتفاقية الاوروبية* *بشأن جرائم ليسين لسنة 2001 وقد وضعت عدة قواعد للتعاون الدولى بين الاعضاء فى مجال الكمبيوتر ومن هذة الاحكام والقواعد :*
*1** – تسليم المجرمين بشرط ان يكون الفعل معافيا علة بين الدولتين .*
*2**- للدول الاعضاء وان تطلب المساعدة فى مجال التحقيقات بالفرق السريعة مثل الفاكس والايميل .*
*3**- عدم الالزام يتوافر الازدواجية فى وصف الجريمة بين الدولة الغاله والمغلوب منها .*
*4**- سرعة الكشف عن سرية التحقيقات والالتزام بالسرية .*
*5**- للدولة طالبة المساعدة ان تطلب من الدول الاخرى ان تلتزم بالحفاظ على سلامة البيانات المخزنة لديها .*
*6**- للدولة المطلوب منها المساعدة ان ترفض فى حالة عدم توافر اذواجية الجرائم .*
*7**- سيطرة سيادة الدولة ونظامها العام .*
*8**- يمكن للدولة المطلوب منها المساعدة ان تمتنع عن الكشف عن سرية المعلومات وسرية الاتصالات فى الحالات السابقة وللدولة الطرف ان تطلب ذلك بين دول اخرى .*
*9**- يجوز للدولة الطرف فى الاتفاقية بدون اذن الحصول على المعلومات المتاحة للجمهور ،الحصول على معلومات من كمبيوتر موجود على اقليمها مخزنة على اقليم دولة اخرى طرف اذا حصل على اذن من شخص له الحق فى كشف هذه البيانات .*
*10** – تقدم الدولة المطلوب منها المساعدة فى الوقت الحقيقى الذى حصلت فيه الاتصالات بالفعل .*
*13- الصعوبات التى تتعلق بالتعاون الدولى فى مجال تحقيق الجرائم الالكترونية* *.*
*من هذه الصعوبات عدم الاهتمام بالكثير من الجرائم والتى تقع بواسطة الكمبيوتر ما عدا جرائم الاستغلال الجنسى للاطفال .*
*2- اختلاف المفاهيم القانونية فى كل دولة عدا الاخرى فى مجال التحريم والعقاب .*
*ثانيا :تختلف قواعد الاجراءات فى مجال التحقيق فى مجال التعاملات الالكترونية من حيث القواعد وتنظيم الاجراءات منها التفتش والاعتراض والتسجيل* 
*اولا قواعد التفيش بناء على اذن* 
*1 – شرط اذن التفتيش فى المواد الالكترونية :*
*شرط خطورة الجريمة* *:وهذا ما استخدمته بعض التشريعات لصحة التفتيش منها القانون القلندى الذى يستلزم ان تكون الجريمة معافيا عليها بالحبس لمدة تزيد عن 6 اشهر اما القانون المصرى.*
*حرية التحديات* *: وهذا امر مستقر عليه فى جميع الحالات بحيث يجوز التعرض فيها لحرية الحياد الخاصة وليس فى مجال التعاملات الالكترونية بناء على اذن من السلطة المختصة ان تبنى على تحريات جادية وليس سخريات مسيطرة على مكتب ونكون هناك دلائل ماضية .*
*شرط التحديد فى الاذن**: وهذا ما اتجهت اليه بعض الاراء فى التشريعات المعاونة مثل القضاء الامريكى وهى طلب شرط التحديد الازم مهة الاذن اى الاجراءات والمهمة التى يفتقد عليها اذن .*
*الخلافات حول اذا ما كان الاذن صادربضبط الجاز فقط فهل يشمل الاقراصوالديسكات الممغنطةالتى توجد على مقربه منه*
*للاجابة على ذلك نرجع الى القواعد العامة التى تكم التفتيش والتى تتدخل منها الاماكن القضائية والتى تنص على ان تفتيش المكان يمتد لملفاته وبالتالى فان الاقراص والديسكات تعتبر من ملحقات الكمبيوتر طالما انها على مقربة منه وهذ ما اخذ به القضاء الامريكى* 
*صعوبة تحديد عمل التفتيش فى الاذن*
*وذلك يتمثل فى ان الكمبيوتر تحتوى مجموعة كثيرة من الملفات وان كل ملف لا ينم عن ما يحويه من معلومات بينما تكون بعض الملفات باسم مستعار وتحوى الجريمة .*
*بينما تثار صعوبة قانونية وهى التى توضح الطابع الخاص للاجراءات الجنائية فى مجال الكمبيوتر والانترنت**.وذلك عندما ترد شكوى من صاحب جهاز من وقوع جريمة معينة ويطلب من اجهزة الضبط القضائى يتدخل لمعرفة المتهم وفى هذة الحالة يلزم مراقبة الجهاز لمعرفة المتهم صاحب الرسائل المخزنة والامر الذى يجوز معه استدعاء اذن محدد لتفتيش جهاز كمبيوتر المجنى عليه وليس كمبيوتر المتهم الامر الذى ينتج الاذن بهذا الشكل مراقبة الرسائل الواردة من اجهزة متعددة كما يمكن ان يصدر بمراقبة الجهاز الخادم الذى تمد من خلاله الرسائل وتتبعها .*
*مجال الاذن بالتفتيش :*
*يمكن ان يصدر اذن التفتيش ليمثل جميع البيانات الشخصية الخاصة بالمشترك والمتعاملين معه وكذلك محتويات الملفات المخزنة بما فيها ومتى تتم تخزنها بمده اقل من 18يوماً ايضاًللقانون الامريكى ولا يلزم توجيه اخطارالى المشتركاى ان الاذن لا يتقيد بنوع معين من المعلومات بشرط قواعد الدلائل ع الجريمة .*
*اقتصار صدور الاذن على التفتيش بالكمبيوتر:**حينما يصدر الاذن بتفتيش مسكن المتهم او محل عمله فان الاذن ينطبق على كل ما يتواجد فى المكان ومنها الكمبيوترمادام ضرورياً لكشف الجريمة ومثال ذلك ايضا الاذن بتفتيش الشخص فان التفتيش يجب على كل ما يلحق به مثل الكمبيوتر- لاب توب او المتواجد معه فى السيارةولكن اختلافبين تفتيش الشخص المكن فى حالة التلبس لا يستلزم تفتيش المسكن ولكن فى حالة التلبس يجوز تفتيش الشخص ولا يوجد ما يمنع ان يصدر اذن التفتيش مقتصراً على الكمبيوتر فقط دون بقية اجزاء المنزل او شخص متهم اذا كانت التهمة تتعلق بجريمة من جرائم الكمبيوتر فقط.*
*تفتيش اكثر من كمبيوتر واحد :*
*ثار تساؤل عن كيفية تفتيش اكثر من ملف على جهاز كمبيوتر وهو يحتاج ذلك الى صدور العديد من الاذون حيث ان كل ملف وما يحويه يعتبر* 
*صندوقاً واحدا واجاب القضاء الامريكى على ذلك باعتبار ان الكمبيوتر ما يحويه يعتبر صندوقا واحد يفتتش بأذن واحد .فى حين ان اتجهت مكانه اخرى للقضاء الامريكى باعتبار كل ملف صندوقاً مستقلاً يلزم له صدور اذن مستقل حيث ان كل ملف يحتوى على اشياء تتعلق بالحياة الخاصة وحتى لا يجوز الاقتراب منها لا بضوابط .*
*مشكلة تحديد السلطة المختصة بأصدار اذن التفتيش* 
*وفقاً للقواعد العامة فى كثير من الدول مثل كندا والولايات المتحدة بأنه من الضرورى ان يتوافر ذلك للاختصاص للجهاز القضائى التى تتوالى التحقيق اذا فاتت الكمبيوتر والبيانات عمل الضبط  والتفتيش متواجده فى دائرة اختصاص الجهاز التى تامر اجهزة الاجراء.*
*تنفيذ الاذن بالتفتيش والضبط فى المجال المعلوماتى* 
*القاعدة العامة انه اذا خالف المنفذ الاذن حدوده فأن ذلك يجعل من الدليل المستمد باطلاً وذلك ما اكد به القانون الامريكى فيما يسمية المخالفة الواضحة للاذن ولكن القضاء الامريكى يعتبر ذلك صحيحاً وذلك للصعوبات والتحقيقات فى مجال الكمبيوتر وما عليه من الاف الملفات وما قد يكون مقفلاً بكلمة سر وكلمة مرور الامر الذي يتطلب ضبط الجهاز بأ كملة ويتفق ذلك مع ماهو مقرن فى خصوص ضبط وتفتيش الملفات الورقية ومتى يجيز القضاء الامريكى فيها نقل هذة الملفات الى مكان الشرطة .*
*القواعد التى يخضع لها اذن التفتيش فى مجال المواد الالكترونية* 
*يخضع التفتيش الى نوعين من القواعد العامة ومنها ما يتعلق بخصوصية وذاتية المعلومات الالكترونية ومجال الكمبيوتر  ومن هذة القواعد ما تتمع بتفتيش الاشياء المغلقة ما دام ان الاذن صادر لتفتيش المكان الذى يتواجد فيه الاشياء حتى لو كان كمبيوتر .ثانيا –الاعلان عن النفس قبل الاقتحام قاعدة أطرق وذلك على نفسك علاوة على ذلك فان القضاء الامريكى يعرف نوع من اذن التفتيش وهو التفتيش عن طريق الدخول خلسة اى الدخول دون سابق اعداد صاحب المكان وتقدر كل الظروف والقواعد  بقدرها حسب طبيعة المكان والمجرم وهذه القواعد تطبق فى مجال الالكترونيات وتفتيشها نظراً لامكانية التخلص منها بسرعة .*
*تنفيذ التفتيش بعد ضبط الكمبيوتر*
*لا يوجد فى التشريعات المقارنة نصوص مدة معينة لاجراء تفتيش الجهاز بعد الضبط بين ان القانون الامريكى يستلزم تن يتنفذ الاذن بالضبط والتفتيش من مدة لا تتجاوز عشرة ايام من وقت صدور الاذن وهذا لا ينطبق على الدليل الذى تم ضبطه ولم يتم تفتيشه لا فى وقت لاحق فى مدة كبيرة لا مخصص الجهاز لا يستلزم اعمال اخرى .*
*تفتيش النظام الرئيسى والانظمة المتصلة به فى الداخل*
*وهذا التساؤل يدور حول الاجهزة المرتبطة ببعضها البعض ولكنها متواجدة فى اماكن مختلفة كشركة لها فروع وكل اجهزتها مرتبطة والاذن صادر تفتيشة المقر الرئيسى او اجهزة مرتبطة بشبكة واحدة ولكنها مملوكة لاشخاص عده وجدت بعض التشريعات حالات مثل الولايات المتحدة عندما أجازت التوجيهات الداخلية الخاصة باجراءات التفتيش ان يجب اذن التفتيش ليمتد الى مقر الشركة وفروعها الساكنة بذات العقار وذلك لمواجهة الطبيعة الخاصة لتفتيش انظمة الكمبيوتر وتواجد بعضها فى مكان اللبعض الاخر فى مكان اخر فى حين ان هناك بعض التشريعات لا تميز تفتيش سوى الكمبيوتر المتواجد فقط فى المكان المأذون بتفتيشه مثل بلجيكا وسويسرا.*
*تفتيش النظام الرئيسى والانظمة المتصلة به فى الخارج*
*وهذه المشكلة تثار عندما يكون من الضرورى تفتيش جهاز كمبيوتر متواجد فى الخارج حتى لو تعلق الامر بشركة رئيسية وفروعها فى الخارج حيث ترتبط اجهزة الشركة ببعضها واحياناً ترتبط الاجهزة بقاعدة بيانات فى الخارج تسمح بعض التشريعات مثل التشريع الفرنسى فى مادته 17فقرة 2 انه لرجل الضبط القضائى ان يقوم بضبط بتفتيش الانظمة المتصلة حتى ولو كانت خارج الاقليم مع مراعاه شروط وبنود المعاهدات الدولية والاتفاقيات .*
*النتائج القانونية المترتبة على الاذن بالتفتيش والضبط فى المجال المعلوماتى* 
*انه لا يجوز لرجل الضبط القضائى المأذون له بالضبط والتفتيش ان يبحث فى الجهاز لا عن ادله الجريمة المحدودة وان يكتشف عرضاً الجريمة اثناء البحث عليه ان يتصدر اذناً لضبطها ولا يلتفت عن الجريمة الاولى .*
*مدى جواز اعتراض الاتصالات الالكترونية * 
*عرف القانون الامريكى الاعتراض بانه اكتساب ساعى او غيرة المحتوى اية اتصالات سلكية  او الكترونية او شفوية بواسطة اجهزة آلية او الكترونية بأن المقصود بالاكتساب ان يتم الالتقاط اثناء الاتصال نفسه ويترتب على ذلك ان مراقبة الاتصالات المخزنة لا يعتبر التقاط لها رفضت ذلك المملكة الامريكية حيث انها اعتبرت الدخول الى الاتصالات الخاصة لا لبريد الالكترونى المخزنة مختلفاً عن الالتقاط وذهبت راى اخر ويرى ان الالتقاط لا يمكن ان يرد على اتصالات مخزنة وحجته فى ذلك الى ان الاتصالات الالكترونية تتحقق عن الاتصالات السلكية من حيث العبارة التى وردت فى تعريف الاتصال الالكترونى .*
*2- ان اقتصار الالتقاط على الاتصالات السلكية اثناء انتقالها فقط سوف يجعل العبارة السابقة بدون معنى وقد سم القانون الامريكى الخلاف لصالح الرأى الذى يقول ان الاعتراض والالتقاط اثناء الاتصال نفسه.*
*الصور المختلفة لاعتراض الاتصالات الالكترونية وتفتيشها*
*يجوز اعتراض الاتصالات الالكترونية على غزر ما يحدث بالنسبة لالتصالات التليفونية بناء على أمر واذن بذلك فى اثناء حدوثها ويتضمن ذلك بأجراء تسجيل لذلك وذلك وفقاً ما نصت عليه المادة 20 من التسمية الخامسة من الاتفاقية الاوروبية لسمة  2001*
*وهناك اربعة اوضاع للاطلاع على محتوى الرسالة او الاتصالات :*
*1- اعتراض الاتصالات:**ويحدث ذلك اثناء عملية الاتصالات* 
*2-تفتيش الاتصالات المخزنة** وذلك بعد وصول تمام الاتصال او وصول الرسالة الالكترونية* 
*3-الاتصال بشبكة عامة** :وذلك اثناء الاتصال بشبكة عامة يسمح لعدد غير  محدود من الافراد الاتصال بها حتى ولو كان ذلك نظراً لوضع منع مالى مثل شبكة المثائل بفرنسا .*
*4**- مجرد العلم وذلك عند وصول الرسالة مفتوحة او اتمام الاتصال فى حضور رجال الضبط القضائى دون استعمال حيلة او خدعة منهم.*
*ويختلف النظام القانونى لكل طريقة عن الاخرى:*
*1-الوضع الاول سيلزم توافرشروط اعتراض الرسالة* 
* 2-الوضع الثانى الاول سيلزم توافرشروط التفتيش* 
*3-الوضع الثالث لايلزم معرفة توافر شروط معينة بل انها فقد من قبل اعمال الاستدالات .*
*4-الوضع الرابع:لا يوجد الاتصال بشبكة عامة من قبل التفتيش بل من اعمال التحريات التى يجوز لرجل الضبط القيام بها دون اذن.*
*تفتيش النظام بدون اذن:*
*وهو يعد استثناء يرد على الاصل العام حيث انه لا يجوز التفتيش الجهاز دون اذن مسبق من الجهة القضائية المختصة .*
*القاعدة العامة عدم جواز تفتيش الجهاز بدون اذن* 
*اذا قلم بذلك ما هو مامور الضبط القضائى وفتش الجهاز بدون الحصول على اذن مسبق من الجهة المختصة فإن ما قام بة من اجراءات وما توصل الية من ادلة تكون باطلة لان ما بنى على باطل فهو باطل والاستثناء على ذلك من أهمها دالة التلبس فلا يجوز التفتيش الكمبيوتر لا باذن وذلك وفقا لما جاء فى العديد من القوانين من القانون المصرى والقانون الفرنسى ما دام ان الجهاز ليس فى منزل المتهم أما القانون الامريكى فان عدم جواز هذا النوع من التفتيش يستند فى القانون الامريكى الى الدستور الامريكى فى التعديل الرابع لسنة الذى ينص على حق الافراد فى حرمتهم الشخصية وحرمة منازلهم واموالهم المنقولة فى مواجهة التفتيش لا بناءاً على * 
 وضح كيف تختلف اجراءات التحقيق فى مجال التعاملات الالكترونية ؟
*اولاً تختلف اجراءات التحقيق فى مجال التعاملات الالكترونية وذلك عن اجراءات التحقيق فى المجالات الاخرى وذلك لاختلاف آليات السلوك والمادى المكون للركن المادى للجريمة بالأضافة الى الركن المعنوى ويتضح الأختلاف من .......*
*أولاً* *من ناحية أليات الضبط وجمع اللأستدلالات وهى عبارة عن التفتيش –الأعتراض –التسجيل- الضبط وهى اى هذه الأجراءات تخضع لعده قواعد وخصائص مكونة على أشياء مرتبطة بحرمه الحياة الخاصة ومن هذة القواعد :*
*1 – حرمة الحياة الخاصة للبيانات المعالجة ألياً** .*
*إن البيانات الموجودة على أى جهاز لا يجوز الأقتراب منها أو الدخول إليها الا بإذن من سلطة التحقيق مثلها مثل دخول المنازلوتفتيشها هذا وأن اختلفت الطريقة فى الحالتين .*
*2- ضرورة احترام حقوق الأنسان فى مجال الأجراءات الجنائية عن الجرائم الألكترونية*
*وهذا ما اهتمت بة الاتفاقية الاروبية  من ضرورة عدم انتهاك حقوق الانسان فى الأجراءات الجنائية التى تُتخذ فى حالة وقوع جريمة من جرائم الكمبيوتر فلها مثل اى جريمة أخرى ومن بين هذة الحقوق وجوب الضمانة القضائية والاسباب المبررة والمنطقية إالى اتخاذ اى اجراء ضد اى فرد وضرورة تحديد تلك الاجراء تفتيش اة تنصت وتحديد مدته ومضمون الاجراء.*
*3- تجريم اعتراض الأتصالات الألكترونية* 
*وهذا ما تنص عليه كثيراً من التشريعات وخاصة التشريع المصرى فى مادته 309 عقوبات حيث حدد عقوبه الحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة لكل من  أعتدى على حرمة الحياة الخاصة بدون أرضاء صاحبها فى عدة حالات نُصت عليها بالمادة ولكن لوحظ أن النص لا يسدى إلا على المكالمات التليفونية والشفوية وحتى تتم فى مكان خاص او تتم عن طريق الكمبيوتر والبريد الألكترونى ويعتبرون النت لا يعد مكان خاص لا يسدى عليه النص ولكن هناك رأى أخر يتيح الأتصالات التى تتم عن طريق النت الى البعض حيث أن المكالمات وان تمت عن طريق النت ألا انها تتم بواسطة التليفون وهذا ما عنيت به التشريعات الحديثة لمعالجة القصور.*
*4- عدم جواز اعتراض الأتصالات الألكترونية بين المتهم والدافع عنه (محاميه )* 
*لقد ثار تساؤل عن إخضاع المكالمات والمحادثات بين المتهم ومحاميه الى الخصوصية وحتى لا يجوز اقتحامها وهى تحتاج الى قواعد خاصة تنظم هذا الموضوع. الأصل ان حق الدفاع يحول دون تفتيش كمبيوتر المحامى لضبط ملفات تخص المتهم الاإذا كان الدفاع مشترك مع المتهم فى جريمه.*
*هنالك ثلاث نقاط حول هذا الحكم :*
*1 –* *إذا صدر اذن تفتيش مكان معين فأنه ينسحب على الكمبيوتر الذى يتواجد فيه ولا يجوز للقائم بالتنفيذ التطرف الى غير الجريمة المأذون بالتفتيش عليها .*
*2*-  *قد اخضع القانون والتشريع الحديث الكمبيوتر الذى يتواجد فى مكتب المحامى إالى حكم الملفات العادية .*
*3-* * تفتيش كمبيوتر جماعى أختص به متهم دون الأخرين القاعدة ان التفتيش المكان المشترك جائزاً طالما أن المتهم يشارك فيه أما اذا كان احد المتهمين مدافعاً عن المتهم ولم يكن متهماً فالرأى أنه يجب احترام حق الدفاع فلا يجوز ضبط ملفات تخص المتهمين .*
*الخصائص التى تميز تفتيش البريد الالكترونى* 
*صاحب البريد الألكترونى يتمتع بالحياة الخاصة ولها حرمة مثلها مثل الرسائل التى ترسل بالبريد العادى وحتى لايجوز التعرض لها إلا بإذن قضائى .*
*6-  فيما يتعلق أيضاً بين الخطاب الورقى والمحادثة التليفونية بحرمه الحياة الخاصة * 
*لا يجوز افشاء محتوى الخطاب الذى سلم الى المرسل اليه والذى هو ملك له من ساعة وضعة فى البريد لا برضاه سواءً فان رضا صريحاً او ضمنياً وكذلك المحادثة بين شخصين لا بموافقتهما مجتمعين .*
*7- مدى التماثل بين الرسائل الالكترونية والبريدية فيما يتعلق بقواعد التفتيش* 
*إذا لم يوجد نص ينظم الوضع القانونى للرسائل الالكترونية فأنه ينطبق عليها النصوص التى تتعلق بالرسائل البريدية لوجود أوجه شبة ومفارقة بينهما فيما يلى :*
*1 – كل منهم اتصال مكتوب بين طرفين .*
*2 – كل منهم بريد خاص به .*
*3 – تمر الرسالة عبر وقت ومدة النوعين* 
*4 – لا يمكن استرداد الرسالة بعد ارسالها .*
*5 – يمكن ارسال رسائل الى المرسل الية من اشخاص غير مرغوب فيهم* 
*اوجه الاختلاف بين الرسائل الالكترونية والبريدية :*
*1 – الرسائل البريدية* *يوجد بها طرف ثالث انسان بين الراسل والمرسل اليه لا يتوافر فى الرسائل الالكترونية .*
*2 – الرسائل البريدية* *أكثر سرية من الالكترونية والتى يمكت التقاطها بالوسائل الالكترونية الحديث .*
*التماثل بين المحادثات الألكترونية الهاتفية :*
*1 – كل منهما يعتمد على خط تليفونى .*
*2* – *كل منهما لا يحتاج الى وسيط* .
*3* –* تحدث المكالمات والمحادثات الألكترونيه دون فاصل أمنى وقد اتجه الفقة الى تطبيق القواعد المتعلقة بضبط وتفتيش المكالمات التليفونية على المحادثات الالكترونية فى حالة غياب النص .*
*8- التميز بين مراقبة وتسجيل المحادثات الالكترونية وقواعد التفتيش المعتادة* 
*على الرغم من أن المحادثات التليفونية تتم عن طريق الكمبيوتر فأن هناك ما يميز تسجيل المحاثات التلفونية عن الالكترونيةاو تفتيش الكمبيوتر ذاته وعلى الرغم من ان أجهزة الكمبيوتر تعمل على خط تليفونى عندما تكون متصله بالنت الا ان قواعد تسجيل المحادثات التليفونية تختلف عن تفتيش المنازل مثل عدم الاخطار لصاحب الشان فى تسجيل المحادثات التليفونية بعكس المنازل مادة 92 إجراءات سياسية  .*
*ما يميز المحادثات التلفونية عن تفتيش اجهزة الكمبيوتر :*
*1 – امكانية تتبع المعلومات وصولاً الى الاجهزة الزودة حيث تخزين المعلومات .*
*2* – *اعتراض المحادثات الاكترونية وتفتيش اجهزة الكمبيوتر يمكن ان يتم عن بعد فيختلف عن تسجيل المحادثات التليفونية فى الوضع المعتاد .*
*3 –* *تفتيش الكمبيوتر لا يخضع الى احكام تسجيل المكالمات التليفونية والامر الذى صار حوله جدل حول ما هيا القواعد والواجبة التطبيق هل هى القواعد المنطبقة على تسجيل المحادثات التلفونية والرسائل البريدية حيث ان النص لا يصرح بذلك صراحتا .الامر الذى جعل مشرعى القانون الحديث الالتصاق الى هذة المشكله من ضمنها القانون الامريكى .*
*9- جواز التفتيش لضبط المعلمومات* 
*نظراً لتطور التقصى المعلوماتى وما قد يرتكب من جرائم وفقاً لهذة التطورات وخصوصاً فى مجال التعاملات الالكترونية فأن التشريعات الحديثة اجازات تفتيش اجهزة الكمبيوتر لضبط المعلومات بحيث تفيد فى كشف وحقيقة وتطورات التشريعات بحيث تتماشى مع طبيعة المعلومات المعنوية حيث ان القواعد صممت على المعلومات .*
*10 – اختلاف تفتيش وضبط المعلومات المخزنة على الاتصالات المباشرة* 
*حيث ان تفتيش المعلومات المخزنة لا يحتاج الا الى اذن نيابة ولكن تسجيل الاتصالات المباشرة واعتراضها يحتاج الى اجراءات اكثر صرامة ولا يجوز ذلك لا بإذن من القاضى مادة 95 اجراءات جنائية ضانية مضرى وتفتيش المعلومات يعنى الدخول الى الجهاز وما قالت فية المحكة الدستورية وتكفى حاجة التلبس لتفتيشه ورأى المؤلف هو الاقتضاء بحالة التلبس لتفتيشة .*
*11 – التزام مذودى الخدمات بالتعاون مع المحقق* *.*
*اتجهت التشريعات الحديثة الى احترام من يقدمون خدمات معلوماتية سواء شبكة عامة او خاصة بتقديم المعلومات اللازمة لسلطة التحقيق لتحديد هوية مستعمل الشبكة وهذا ما فرضته الاتفاقية لاوروبية* .
*12- التعاون الدولى فى مجال أجهزة الكمبيوتر* 
*وذلك نظراً لان شبكة المعلومات شبكة دولية فقد تطال الجريمة عده دول فكان لازماً على جميع الدول التعاون فيما بينهم والتعاون لمكافحة جرائم النت دون المساس سيادة اى دولة ويكون ذلك بتنظيم قواعد اجرائية تيسر ذلك ومن هذة الاتفاقيات :*
*الاتفاقية الاوروبية* *بشأن جرائم ليسين لسنة 2001 وقد وضعت عدة قواعد للتعاون الدولى بين الاعضاء فى مجال الكمبيوتر ومن هذة الاحكام والقواعد :*
*1** – تسليم المجرمين بشرط ان يكون الفعل معافيا علة بين الدولتين .*
*2**- للدول الاعضاء وان تطلب المساعدة فى مجال التحقيقات بالفرق السريعة مثل الفاكس والايميل .*
*3**- عدم الالزام يتوافر الازدواجية فى وصف الجريمة بين الدولة الغاله والمغلوب منها .*
*4**- سرعة الكشف عن سرية التحقيقات والالتزام بالسرية .*
*5**- للدولة طالبة المساعدة ان تطلب من الدول الاخرى ان تلتزم بالحفاظ على سلامة البيانات المخزنة لديها .*
*6**- للدولة المطلوب منها المساعدة ان ترفض فى حالة عدم توافر اذواجية الجرائم .*
*7**- سيطرة سيادة الدولة ونظامها العام .*
*8**- يمكن للدولة المطلوب منها المساعدة ان تمتنع عن الكشف عن سرية المعلومات وسرية الاتصالات فى الحالات السابقة وللدولة الطرف ان تطلب ذلك بين دول اخرى .*
*9**- يجوز للدولة الطرف فى الاتفاقية بدون اذن الحصول على المعلومات المتاحة للجمهور ،الحصول على معلومات من كمبيوتر موجود على اقليمها مخزنة على اقليم دولة اخرى طرف اذا حصل على اذن من شخص له الحق فى كشف هذه البيانات .*
*10** – تقدم الدولة المطلوب منها المساعدة فى الوقت الحقيقى الذى حصلت فيه الاتصالات بالفعل .*
*13- الصعوبات التى تتعلق بالتعاون الدولى فى مجال تحقيق الجرائم الالكترونية* *.*
*من هذه الصعوبات عدم الاهتمام بالكثير من الجرائم والتى تقع بواسطة الكمبيوتر ما عدا جرائم الاستغلال الجنسى للاطفال .*
*2- اختلاف المفاهيم القانونية فى كل دولة عدا الاخرى فى مجال التحريم والعقاب .*
*ثانيا :تختلف قواعد الاجراءات فى مجال التحقيق فى مجال التعاملات الالكترونية من حيث القواعد وتنظيم الاجراءات منها التفتش والاعتراض والتسجيل* 
*اولا قواعد التفيش بناء على اذن* 
*1 – شرط اذن التفتيش فى المواد الالكترونية :*
*شرط خطورة الجريمة* *:وهذا ما استخدمته بعض التشريعات لصحة التفتيش منها القانون القلندى الذى يستلزم ان تكون الجريمة معافيا عليها بالحبس لمدة تزيد عن 6 اشهر اما القانون المصرى.*
*حرية التحديات* *: وهذا امر مستقر عليه فى جميع الحالات بحيث يجوز التعرض فيها لحرية الحياد الخاصة وليس فى مجال التعاملات الالكترونية بناء على اذن من السلطة المختصة ان تبنى على تحريات جادية وليس سخريات مسيطرة على مكتب ونكون هناك دلائل ماضية .*
*شرط التحديد فى الاذن**: وهذا ما اتجهت اليه بعض الاراء فى التشريعات المعاونة مثل القضاء الامريكى وهى طلب شرط التحديد الازم مهة الاذن اى الاجراءات والمهمة التى يفتقد عليها اذن .*
*الخلافات حول اذا ما كان الاذن صادربضبط الجاز فقط فهل يشمل الاقراصوالديسكات الممغنطةالتى توجد على مقربه منه*
*للاجابة على ذلك نرجع الى القواعد العامة التى تكم التفتيش والتى تتدخل منها الاماكن القضائية والتى تنص على ان تفتيش المكان يمتد لملفاته وبالتالى فان الاقراص والديسكات تعتبر من ملحقات الكمبيوتر طالما انها على مقربة منه وهذ ما اخذ به القضاء الامريكى* 
*صعوبة تحديد عمل التفتيش فى الاذن*
*وذلك يتمثل فى ان الكمبيوتر تحتوى مجموعة كثيرة من الملفات وان كل ملف لا ينم عن ما يحويه من معلومات بينما تكون بعض الملفات باسم مستعار وتحوى الجريمة .*
*بينما تثار صعوبة قانونية وهى التى توضح الطابع الخاص للاجراءات الجنائية فى مجال الكمبيوتر والانترنت**.وذلك عندما ترد شكوى من صاحب جهاز من وقوع جريمة معينة ويطلب من اجهزة الضبط القضائى يتدخل لمعرفة المتهم وفى هذة الحالة يلزم مراقبة الجهاز لمعرفة المتهم صاحب الرسائل المخزنة والامر الذى يجوز معه استدعاء اذن محدد لتفتيش جهاز كمبيوتر المجنى عليه وليس كمبيوتر المتهم الامر الذى ينتج الاذن بهذا الشكل مراقبة الرسائل الواردة من اجهزة متعددة كما يمكن ان يصدر بمراقبة الجهاز الخادم الذى تمد من خلاله الرسائل وتتبعها .*
*مجال الاذن بالتفتيش :*
*يمكن ان يصدر اذن التفتيش ليمثل جميع البيانات الشخصية الخاصة بالمشترك والمتعاملين معه وكذلك محتويات الملفات المخزنة بما فيها ومتى تتم تخزنها بمده اقل من 18يوماً ايضاًللقانون الامريكى ولا يلزم توجيه اخطارالى المشتركاى ان الاذن لا يتقيد بنوع معين من المعلومات بشرط قواعد الدلائل ع الجريمة .*
*اقتصار صدور الاذن على التفتيش بالكمبيوتر:**حينما يصدر الاذن بتفتيش مسكن المتهم او محل عمله فان الاذن ينطبق على كل ما يتواجد فى المكان ومنها الكمبيوترمادام ضرورياً لكشف الجريمة ومثال ذلك ايضا الاذن بتفتيش الشخص فان التفتيش يجب على كل ما يلحق به مثل الكمبيوتر- لاب توب او المتواجد معه فى السيارةولكن اختلافبين تفتيش الشخص المكن فى حالة التلبس لا يستلزم تفتيش المسكن ولكن فى حالة التلبس يجوز تفتيش الشخص ولا يوجد ما يمنع ان يصدر اذن التفتيش مقتصراً على الكمبيوتر فقط دون بقية اجزاء المنزل او شخص متهم اذا كانت التهمة تتعلق بجريمة من جرائم الكمبيوتر فقط.*
*تفتيش اكثر من كمبيوتر واحد :*
*ثار تساؤل عن كيفية تفتيش اكثر من ملف على جهاز كمبيوتر وهو يحتاج ذلك الى صدور العديد من الاذون حيث ان كل ملف وما يحويه يعتبر* 
*صندوقاً واحدا واجاب القضاء الامريكى على ذلك باعتبار ان الكمبيوتر ما يحويه يعتبر صندوقا واحد يفتتش بأذن واحد .فى حين ان اتجهت مكانه اخرى للقضاء الامريكى باعتبار كل ملف صندوقاً مستقلاً يلزم له صدور اذن مستقل حيث ان كل ملف يحتوى على اشياء تتعلق بالحياة الخاصة وحتى لا يجوز الاقتراب منها لا بضوابط .*
*مشكلة تحديد السلطة المختصة بأصدار اذن التفتيش* 
*وفقاً للقواعد العامة فى كثير من الدول مثل كندا والولايات المتحدة بأنه من الضرورى ان يتوافر ذلك للاختصاص للجهاز القضائى التى تتوالى التحقيق اذا فاتت الكمبيوتر والبيانات عمل الضبط  والتفتيش متواجده فى دائرة اختصاص الجهاز التى تامر اجهزة الاجراء.*
*تنفيذ الاذن بالتفتيش والضبط فى المجال المعلوماتى* 
*القاعدة العامة انه اذا خالف المنفذ الاذن حدوده فأن ذلك يجعل من الدليل المستمد باطلاً وذلك ما اكد به القانون الامريكى فيما يسمية المخالفة الواضحة للاذن ولكن القضاء الامريكى يعتبر ذلك صحيحاً وذلك للصعوبات والتحقيقات فى مجال الكمبيوتر وما عليه من الاف الملفات وما قد يكون مقفلاً بكلمة سر وكلمة مرور الامر الذي يتطلب ضبط الجهاز بأ كملة ويتفق ذلك مع ماهو مقرن فى خصوص ضبط وتفتيش الملفات الورقية ومتى يجيز القضاء الامريكى فيها نقل هذة الملفات الى مكان الشرطة .*
*القواعد التى يخضع لها اذن التفتيش فى مجال المواد الالكترونية* 
*يخضع التفتيش الى نوعين من القواعد العامة ومنها ما يتعلق بخصوصية وذاتية المعلومات الالكترونية ومجال الكمبيوتر  ومن هذة القواعد ما تتمع بتفتيش الاشياء المغلقة ما دام ان الاذن صادر لتفتيش المكان الذى يتواجد فيه الاشياء حتى لو كان كمبيوتر .ثانيا –الاعلان عن النفس قبل الاقتحام قاعدة أطرق وذلك على نفسك علاوة على ذلك فان القضاء الامريكى يعرف نوع من اذن التفتيش وهو التفتيش عن طريق الدخول خلسة اى الدخول دون سابق اعداد صاحب المكان وتقدر كل الظروف والقواعد  بقدرها حسب طبيعة المكان والمجرم وهذه القواعد تطبق فى مجال الالكترونيات وتفتيشها نظراً لامكانية التخلص منها بسرعة .*
*تنفيذ التفتيش بعد ضبط الكمبيوتر*
*لا يوجد فى التشريعات المقارنة نصوص مدة معينة لاجراء تفتيش الجهاز بعد الضبط بين ان القانون الامريكى يستلزم تن يتنفذ الاذن بالضبط والتفتيش من مدة لا تتجاوز عشرة ايام من وقت صدور الاذن وهذا لا ينطبق على الدليل الذى تم ضبطه ولم يتم تفتيشه لا فى وقت لاحق فى مدة كبيرة لا مخصص الجهاز لا يستلزم اعمال اخرى .*
*تفتيش النظام الرئيسى والانظمة المتصلة به فى الداخل*
*وهذا التساؤل يدور حول الاجهزة المرتبطة ببعضها البعض ولكنها متواجدة فى اماكن مختلفة كشركة لها فروع وكل اجهزتها مرتبطة والاذن صادر تفتيشة المقر الرئيسى او اجهزة مرتبطة بشبكة واحدة ولكنها مملوكة لاشخاص عده وجدت بعض التشريعات حالات مثل الولايات المتحدة عندما أجازت التوجيهات الداخلية الخاصة باجراءات التفتيش ان يجب اذن التفتيش ليمتد الى مقر الشركة وفروعها الساكنة بذات العقار وذلك لمواجهة الطبيعة الخاصة لتفتيش انظمة الكمبيوتر وتواجد بعضها فى مكان اللبعض الاخر فى مكان اخر فى حين ان هناك بعض التشريعات لا تميز تفتيش سوى الكمبيوتر المتواجد فقط فى المكان المأذون بتفتيشه مثل بلجيكا وسويسرا.*
*تفتيش النظام الرئيسى والانظمة المتصلة به فى الخارج*
*وهذه المشكلة تثار عندما يكون من الضرورى تفتيش جهاز كمبيوتر متواجد فى الخارج حتى لو تعلق الامر بشركة رئيسية وفروعها فى الخارج حيث ترتبط اجهزة الشركة ببعضها واحياناً ترتبط الاجهزة بقاعدة بيانات فى الخارج تسمح بعض التشريعات مثل التشريع الفرنسى فى مادته 17فقرة 2 انه لرجل الضبط القضائى ان يقوم بضبط بتفتيش الانظمة المتصلة حتى ولو كانت خارج الاقليم مع مراعاه شروط وبنود المعاهدات الدولية والاتفاقيات .*
*النتائج القانونية المترتبة على الاذن بالتفتيش والضبط فى المجال المعلوماتى* 
*انه لا يجوز لرجل الضبط القضائى المأذون له بالضبط والتفتيش ان يبحث فى الجهاز لا عن ادله الجريمة المحدودة وان يكتشف عرضاً الجريمة اثناء البحث عليه ان يتصدر اذناً لضبطها ولا يلتفت عن الجريمة الاولى .*
*مدى جواز اعتراض الاتصالات الالكترونية * 
*عرف القانون الامريكى الاعتراض بانه اكتساب ساعى او غيرة المحتوى اية اتصالات سلكية  او الكترونية او شفوية بواسطة اجهزة آلية او الكترونية بأن المقصود بالاكتساب ان يتم الالتقاط اثناء الاتصال نفسه ويترتب على ذلك ان مراقبة الاتصالات المخزنة لا يعتبر التقاط لها رفضت ذلك المملكة الامريكية حيث انها اعتبرت الدخول الى الاتصالات الخاصة لا لبريد الالكترونى المخزنة مختلفاً عن الالتقاط وذهبت راى اخر ويرى ان الالتقاط لا يمكن ان يرد على اتصالات مخزنة وحجته فى ذلك الى ان الاتصالات الالكترونية تتحقق عن الاتصالات السلكية من حيث العبارة التى وردت فى تعريف الاتصال الالكترونى .*
*2- ان اقتصار الالتقاط على الاتصالات السلكية اثناء انتقالها فقط سوف يجعل العبارة السابقة بدون معنى وقد سم القانون الامريكى الخلاف لصالح الرأى الذى يقول ان الاعتراض والالتقاط اثناء الاتصال نفسه.*
*الصور المختلفة لاعتراض الاتصالات الالكترونية وتفتيشها*
*يجوز اعتراض الاتصالات الالكترونية على غزر ما يحدث بالنسبة لالتصالات التليفونية بناء على أمر واذن بذلك فى اثناء حدوثها ويتضمن ذلك بأجراء تسجيل لذلك وذلك وفقاً ما نصت عليه المادة 20 من التسمية الخامسة من الاتفاقية الاوروبية لسمة  2001*
*وهناك اربعة اوضاع للاطلاع على محتوى الرسالة او الاتصالات :*
*1- اعتراض الاتصالات:**ويحدث ذلك اثناء عملية الاتصالات* 
*2-تفتيش الاتصالات المخزنة** وذلك بعد وصول تمام الاتصال او وصول الرسالة الالكترونية* 
*3-الاتصال بشبكة عامة** :وذلك اثناء الاتصال بشبكة عامة يسمح لعدد غير  محدود من الافراد الاتصال بها حتى ولو كان ذلك نظراً لوضع منع مالى مثل شبكة المثائل بفرنسا .*
*4**- مجرد العلم وذلك عند وصول الرسالة مفتوحة او اتمام الاتصال فى حضور رجال الضبط القضائى دون استعمال حيلة او خدعة منهم.*
*ويختلف النظام القانونى لكل طريقة عن الاخرى:*
*1-الوضع الاول سيلزم توافرشروط اعتراض الرسالة* 
* 2-الوضع الثانى الاول سيلزم توافرشروط التفتيش* 
*3-الوضع الثالث لايلزم معرفة توافر شروط معينة بل انها فقد من قبل اعمال الاستدالات .*
*4-الوضع الرابع:لا يوجد الاتصال بشبكة عامة من قبل التفتيش بل من اعمال التحريات التى يجوز لرجل الضبط القيام بها دون اذن.*
*تفتيش النظام بدون اذن:*
*وهو يعد استثناء يرد على الاصل العام حيث انه لا يجوز التفتيش الجهاز دون اذن مسبق من الجهة القضائية المختصة .*
*القاعدة العامة عدم جواز تفتيش الجهاز بدون اذن* 
*اذا قلم بذلك ما هو مامور الضبط القضائى وفتش الجهاز بدون الحصول على اذن مسبق من الجهة المختصة فإن ما قام بة من اجراءات وما توصل الية من ادلة تكون باطلة لان ما بنى على باطل فهو باطل والاستثناء على ذلك من أهمها دالة التلبس فلا يجوز التفتيش الكمبيوتر لا باذن وذلك وفقا لما جاء فى العديد من القوانين من القانون المصرى والقانون الفرنسى ما دام ان الجهاز ليس فى منزل المتهم أما القانون الامريكى فان عدم جواز هذا النوع من التفتيش يستند فى القانون الامريكى الى الدستور الامريكى فى التعديل الرابع لسنة الذى ينص على حق الافراد فى حرمتهم الشخصية وحرمة منازلهم واموالهم المنقولة فى مواجهة التفتيش *

----------


## Yousra ashraf

*وضح كيف تختلف اجراءات التحقيق فى مجال التعاملات الالكترونية ؟**اولاً تختلف اجراءات التحقيق فى مجال التعاملات الالكترونية:
وذلك عن اجراءات التحقيق فى المجالات الاخرى وذلك لاختلاف آليات السلوك والمادى المكون للركن المادى للجريمة بالأضافة الى الركن المعنوى ويتضح الأختلاف من :*
*أولاً* *من ناحية أليات الضبط وجمع اللأستدلالات وهى عبارة عن التفتيش –الأعتراض –التسجيل- الضبط وهى اى هذه الأجراءات تخضع لعده قواعد وخصائص مكونة على أشياء مرتبطة بحرمه الحياة الخاصة ومن هذة القواعد :*
*1 – حرمة الحياة الخاصة للبيانات المعالجة ألياً .*
*إن البيانات الموجودة على أى جهاز لا يجوز الأقتراب منها أو الدخول إليها الا بإذن من سلطة التحقيق مثلها مثل دخول المنازلوتفتيشها هذا وأن اختلفت الطريقة فى الحالتين .*
*2- ضرورة احترام حقوق الأنسان فى مجال الأجراءات الجنائية عن الجرائم الألكترونية*
*وهذا ما اهتمت بة الاتفاقية الاروبية  من ضرورة عدم انتهاك حقوق الانسان فى الأجراءات الجنائية التى تُتخذ فى حالة وقوع جريمة من جرائم الكمبيوتر فلها مثل اى جريمة أخرى ومن بين هذة الحقوق وجوب الضمانة القضائية والاسباب المبررة والمنطقية إالى اتخاذ اى اجراء ضد اى فرد وضرورة تحديد تلك الاجراء تفتيش اة تنصت وتحديد مدته ومضمون الاجراء.*
*3- تجريم اعتراض الأتصالات الألكترونية* 
*وهذا ما تنص عليه كثيراً من التشريعات وخاصة التشريع المصرى فى مادته 309 عقوبات حيث حدد عقوبه الحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة لكل من  أعتدى على حرمة الحياة الخاصة بدون أرضاء صاحبها فى عدة حالات نُصت عليها بالمادة ولكن لوحظ أن النص لا يسدى إلا على المكالمات التليفونية والشفوية وحتى تتم فى مكان خاص او تتم عن طريق الكمبيوتر والبريد الألكترونى ويعتبرون النت لا يعد مكان خاص لا يسدى عليه النص ولكن هناك رأى أخر يتيح الأتصالات التى تتم عن طريق النت الى البعض حيث أن المكالمات وان تمت عن طريق النت ألا انها تتم بواسطة التليفون وهذا ما عنيت به التشريعات الحديثة لمعالجة القصور.*
*4- عدم جواز اعتراض الأتصالات الألكترونية بين المتهم والدافع عنه (محاميه )* 
*لقد ثار تساؤل عن إخضاع المكالمات والمحادثات بين المتهم ومحاميه الى الخصوصية وحتى لا يجوز اقتحامها وهى تحتاج الى قواعد خاصة تنظم هذا الموضوع. الأصل ان حق الدفاع يحول دون تفتيش كمبيوتر المحامى لضبط ملفات تخص المتهم الاإذا كان الدفاع مشترك مع المتهم فى جريمه.*
*هنالك ثلاث نقاط حول هذا الحكم :*
*1 –* *إذا صدر اذن تفتيش مكان معين فأنه ينسحب على الكمبيوتر الذى يتواجد فيه ولا يجوز للقائم بالتنفيذ التطرف الى غير الجريمة المأذون بالتفتيش عليها .*
*2*-  *قد اخضع القانون والتشريع الحديث الكمبيوتر الذى يتواجد فى مكتب المحامى إالى حكم الملفات العادية .*
*3-* * تفتيش كمبيوتر جماعى أختص به متهم دون الأخرين القاعدة ان التفتيش المكان المشترك جائزاً طالما أن المتهم يشارك فيه أما اذا كان احد المتهمين مدافعاً عن المتهم ولم يكن متهماً فالرأى أنه يجب احترام حق الدفاع فلا يجوز ضبط ملفات تخص المتهمين .*
*الخصائص التى تميز تفتيش البريد الالكترونى* 
*صاحب البريد الألكترونى يتمتع بالحياة الخاصة ولها حرمة مثلها مثل الرسائل التى ترسل بالبريد العادى وحتى لايجوز التعرض لها إلا بإذن قضائى .*
*6-  فيما يتعلق أيضاً بين الخطاب الورقى والمحادثة التليفونية بحرمه الحياة الخاصة * 
*لا يجوز افشاء محتوى الخطاب الذى سلم الى المرسل اليه والذى هو ملك له من ساعة وضعة فى البريد لا برضاه سواءً فان رضا صريحاً او ضمنياً وكذلك المحادثة بين شخصين لا بموافقتهما مجتمعين .*
*7- مدى التماثل بين الرسائل الالكترونية والبريدية فيما يتعلق بقواعد التفتيش* 
*إذا لم يوجد نص ينظم الوضع القانونى للرسائل الالكترونية فأنه ينطبق عليها النصوص التى تتعلق بالرسائل البريدية لوجود أوجه شبة ومفارقة بينهما فيما يلى :*
*1 – كل منهم اتصال مكتوب بين طرفين .*
*2 – كل منهم بريد خاص به .*
*3 – تمر الرسالة عبر وقت ومدة النوعين* 
*4 – لا يمكن استرداد الرسالة بعد ارسالها .*
*5 – يمكن ارسال رسائل الى المرسل الية من اشخاص غير مرغوب فيهم* 
*اوجه الاختلاف بين الرسائل الالكترونية والبريدية :*
*1 – الرسائل البريدية* *يوجد بها طرف ثالث انسان بين الراسل والمرسل اليه لا يتوافر فى الرسائل الالكترونية .*
*2 – الرسائل البريدية* *أكثر سرية من الالكترونية والتى يمكت التقاطها بالوسائل الالكترونية الحديث .*
*التماثل بين المحادثات الألكترونية الهاتفية :*
*1 – كل منهما يعتمد على خط تليفونى .*
*2* – *كل منهما لا يحتاج الى وسيط* .
*3* –* تحدث المكالمات والمحادثات الألكترونيه دون فاصل أمنى وقد اتجه الفقة الى تطبيق القواعد المتعلقة بضبط وتفتيش المكالمات التليفونية على المحادثات الالكترونية فى حالة غياب النص .*
*8- التميز بين مراقبة وتسجيل المحادثات الالكترونية وقواعد التفتيش المعتادة* 
*على الرغم من أن المحادثات التليفونية تتم عن طريق الكمبيوتر فأن هناك ما يميز تسجيل المحاثات التلفونية عن الالكترونيةاو تفتيش الكمبيوتر ذاته وعلى الرغم من ان أجهزة الكمبيوتر تعمل على خط تليفونى عندما تكون متصله بالنت الا ان قواعد تسجيل المحادثات التليفونية تختلف عن تفتيش المنازل مثل عدم الاخطار لصاحب الشان فى تسجيل المحادثات التليفونية بعكس المنازل مادة 92 إجراءات سياسية  .*
*ما يميز المحادثات التلفونية عن تفتيش اجهزة الكمبيوتر :*
*1 – امكانية تتبع المعلومات وصولاً الى الاجهزة الزودة حيث تخزين المعلومات .*
*2* – *اعتراض المحادثات الاكترونية وتفتيش اجهزة الكمبيوتر يمكن ان يتم عن بعد فيختلف عن تسجيل المحادثات التليفونية فى الوضع المعتاد .*
*3 –* *تفتيش الكمبيوتر لا يخضع الى احكام تسجيل المكالمات التليفونية والامر الذى صار حوله جدل حول ما هيا القواعد والواجبة التطبيق هل هى القواعد المنطبقة على تسجيل المحادثات التلفونية والرسائل البريدية حيث ان النص لا يصرح بذلك صراحتا .الامر الذى جعل مشرعى القانون الحديث الالتصاق الى هذة المشكله من ضمنها القانون الامريكى .*
*9- جواز التفتيش لضبط المعلمومات* 
*نظراً لتطور التقصى المعلوماتى وما قد يرتكب من جرائم وفقاً لهذة التطورات وخصوصاً فى مجال التعاملات الالكترونية فأن التشريعات الحديثة اجازات تفتيش اجهزة الكمبيوتر لضبط المعلومات بحيث تفيد فى كشف وحقيقة وتطورات التشريعات بحيث تتماشى مع طبيعة المعلومات المعنوية حيث ان القواعد صممت على المعلومات .*
*10 – اختلاف تفتيش وضبط المعلومات المخزنة على الاتصالات المباشرة* 
*حيث ان تفتيش المعلومات المخزنة لا يحتاج الا الى اذن نيابة ولكن تسجيل الاتصالات المباشرة واعتراضها يحتاج الى اجراءات اكثر صرامة ولا يجوز ذلك لا بإذن من القاضى مادة 95 اجراءات جنائية ضانية مضرى وتفتيش المعلومات يعنى الدخول الى الجهاز وما قالت فية المحكة الدستورية وتكفى حاجة التلبس لتفتيشه ورأى المؤلف هو الاقتضاء بحالة التلبس لتفتيشة .*
*11 – التزام مذودى الخدمات بالتعاون مع المحقق* *.*
*اتجهت التشريعات الحديثة الى احترام من يقدمون خدمات معلوماتية سواء شبكة عامة او خاصة بتقديم المعلومات اللازمة لسلطة التحقيق لتحديد هوية مستعمل الشبكة وهذا ما فرضته الاتفاقية لاوروبية* .
*12- التعاون الدولى فى مجال أجهزة الكمبيوتر* 
*وذلك نظراً لان شبكة المعلومات شبكة دولية فقد تطال الجريمة عده دول فكان لازماً على جميع الدول التعاون فيما بينهم والتعاون لمكافحة جرائم النت دون المساس سيادة اى دولة ويكون ذلك بتنظيم قواعد اجرائية تيسر ذلك ومن هذة الاتفاقيات :*
*الاتفاقية الاوروبية* *بشأن جرائم ليسين لسنة 2001 وقد وضعت عدة قواعد للتعاون الدولى بين الاعضاء فى مجال الكمبيوتر ومن هذة الاحكام والقواعد :*
*1**– تسليم المجرمين بشرط ان يكون الفعل معافيا علة بين الدولتين .*
*2**- للدول الاعضاء وان تطلب المساعدة فى مجال التحقيقات بالفرق السريعة مثل الفاكس والايميل .*
*3**- عدم الالزام يتوافر الازدواجية فى وصف الجريمة بين الدولة الغاله والمغلوب منها .*
*4**- سرعة الكشف عن سرية التحقيقات والالتزام بالسرية .*
*5**- للدولة طالبة المساعدة ان تطلب من الدول الاخرى ان تلتزم بالحفاظ على سلامة البيانات المخزنة لديها .*
*6**- للدولة المطلوب منها المساعدة ان ترفض فى حالة عدم توافر اذواجية الجرائم .*
*7**- سيطرة سيادة الدولة ونظامها العام .*
*8**- يمكن للدولة المطلوب منها المساعدة ان تمتنع عن الكشف عن سرية المعلومات وسرية الاتصالات فى الحالات السابقة وللدولة الطرف ان تطلب ذلك بين دول اخرى .*
*9**- يجوز للدولة الطرف فى الاتفاقية بدون اذن الحصول على المعلومات المتاحة للجمهور ،الحصول على معلومات من كمبيوتر موجود على اقليمها مخزنة على اقليم دولة اخرى طرف اذا حصل على اذن من شخص له الحق فى كشف هذه البيانات .*
*10** – تقدم الدولة المطلوب منها المساعدة فى الوقت الحقيقى الذى حصلت فيه الاتصالات بالفعل .*
*13- الصعوبات التى تتعلق بالتعاون الدولى فى مجال تحقيق الجرائم الالكترونية* *.*
*من هذه الصعوبات عدم الاهتمام بالكثير من الجرائم والتى تقع بواسطة الكمبيوتر ما عدا جرائم الاستغلال الجنسى للاطفال .*
*2- اختلاف المفاهيم القانونية فى كل دولة عدا الاخرى فى مجال التحريم والعقاب .*
*ثانيا :تختلف قواعد الاجراءات فى مجال التحقيق فى مجال التعاملات الالكترونية من حيث القواعد وتنظيم الاجراءات منها التفتش والاعتراض والتسجيل* 
*اولا قواعد التفيش بناء على اذن* 
*1 – شرط اذن التفتيش فى المواد الالكترونية :*
*شرط خطورة الجريمة* *:وهذا ما استخدمته بعض التشريعات لصحة التفتيش منها القانون القلندى الذى يستلزم ان تكون الجريمة معافيا عليها بالحبس لمدة تزيد عن 6 اشهر اما القانون المصرى.*
*حرية التحديات* *: وهذا امر مستقر عليه فى جميع الحالات بحيث يجوز التعرض فيها لحرية الحياد الخاصة وليس فى مجال التعاملات الالكترونية بناء على اذن من السلطة المختصة ان تبنى على تحريات جادية وليس سخريات مسيطرة على مكتب ونكون هناك دلائل ماضية .*
*شرط التحديد فى الاذن**: وهذا ما اتجهت اليه بعض الاراء فى التشريعات المعاونة مثل القضاء الامريكى وهى طلب شرط التحديد الازم مهة الاذن اى الاجراءات والمهمة التى يفتقد عليها اذن .*
*الخلافات حول اذا ما كان الاذن صادربضبط الجاز فقط فهل يشمل الاقراصوالديسكات الممغنطةالتى توجد على مقربه منه*
*للاجابة على ذلك نرجع الى القواعد العامة التى تكم التفتيش والتى تتدخل منها الاماكن القضائية والتى تنص على ان تفتيش المكان يمتد لملفاته وبالتالى فان الاقراص والديسكات تعتبر من ملحقات الكمبيوتر طالما انها على مقربة منه وهذ ما اخذ به القضاء الامريكى* 
*صعوبة تحديد عمل التفتيش فى الاذن*
*وذلك يتمثل فى ان الكمبيوتر تحتوى مجموعة كثيرة من الملفات وان كل ملف لا ينم عن ما يحويه من معلومات بينما تكون بعض الملفات باسم مستعار وتحوى الجريمة .*
*بينما تثار صعوبة قانونية وهى التى توضح الطابع الخاص للاجراءات الجنائية فى مجال الكمبيوتر والانترنت**.وذلك عندما ترد شكوى من صاحب جهاز من وقوع جريمة معينة ويطلب من اجهزة الضبط القضائى يتدخل لمعرفة المتهم وفى هذة الحالة يلزم مراقبة الجهاز لمعرفة المتهم صاحب الرسائل المخزنة والامر الذى يجوز معه استدعاء اذن محدد لتفتيش جهاز كمبيوتر المجنى عليه وليس كمبيوتر المتهم الامر الذى ينتج الاذن بهذا الشكل مراقبة الرسائل الواردة من اجهزة متعددة كما يمكن ان يصدر بمراقبة الجهاز الخادم الذى تمد من خلاله الرسائل وتتبعها .*
*مجال الاذن بالتفتيش :*
*يمكن ان يصدر اذن التفتيش ليمثل جميع البيانات الشخصية الخاصة بالمشترك والمتعاملين معه وكذلك محتويات الملفات المخزنة بما فيها ومتى تتم تخزنها بمده اقل من 18يوماً ايضاًللقانون الامريكى ولا يلزم توجيه اخطارالى المشتركاى ان الاذن لا يتقيد بنوع معين من المعلومات بشرط قواعد الدلائل ع الجريمة .*
*اقتصار صدور الاذن على التفتيش بالكمبيوتر:**حينما يصدر الاذن بتفتيش مسكن المتهم او محل عمله فان الاذن ينطبق على كل ما يتواجد فى المكان ومنها الكمبيوترمادام ضرورياً لكشف الجريمة ومثال ذلك ايضا الاذن بتفتيش الشخص فان التفتيش يجب على كل ما يلحق به مثل الكمبيوتر- لاب توب او المتواجد معه فى السيارةولكن اختلافبين تفتيش الشخص المكن فى حالة التلبس لا يستلزم تفتيش المسكن ولكن فى حالة التلبس يجوز تفتيش الشخص ولا يوجد ما يمنع ان يصدر اذن التفتيش مقتصراً على الكمبيوتر فقط دون بقية اجزاء المنزل او شخص متهم اذا كانت التهمة تتعلق بجريمة من جرائم الكمبيوتر فقط.*
*تفتيش اكثر من كمبيوتر واحد :*
*ثار تساؤل عن كيفية تفتيش اكثر من ملف على جهاز كمبيوتر وهو يحتاج ذلك الى صدور العديد من الاذون حيث ان كل ملف وما يحويه يعتبر* 
*صندوقاً واحدا واجاب القضاء الامريكى على ذلك باعتبار ان الكمبيوتر ما يحويه يعتبر صندوقا واحد يفتتش بأذن واحد .فى حين ان اتجهت مكانه اخرى للقضاء الامريكى باعتبار كل ملف صندوقاً مستقلاً يلزم له صدور اذن مستقل حيث ان كل ملف يحتوى على اشياء تتعلق بالحياة الخاصة وحتى لا يجوز الاقتراب منها لا بضوابط .*
*مشكلة تحديد السلطة المختصة بأصدار اذن التفتيش* 
*وفقاً للقواعد العامة فى كثير من الدول مثل كندا والولايات المتحدة بأنه من الضرورى ان يتوافر ذلك للاختصاص للجهاز القضائى التى تتوالى التحقيق اذا فاتت الكمبيوتر والبيانات عمل الضبط  والتفتيش متواجده فى دائرة اختصاص الجهاز التى تامر اجهزة الاجراء.*
*تنفيذ الاذن بالتفتيش والضبط فى المجال المعلوماتى* 
*القاعدة العامة انه اذا خالف المنفذ الاذن حدوده فأن ذلك يجعل من الدليل المستمد باطلاً وذلك ما اكد به القانون الامريكى فيما يسمية المخالفة الواضحة للاذن ولكن القضاء الامريكى يعتبر ذلك صحيحاً وذلك للصعوبات والتحقيقات فى مجال الكمبيوتر وما عليه من الاف الملفات وما قد يكون مقفلاً بكلمة سر وكلمة مرور الامر الذي يتطلب ضبط الجهاز بأ كملة ويتفق ذلك مع ماهو مقرن فى خصوص ضبط وتفتيش الملفات الورقية ومتى يجيز القضاء الامريكى فيها نقل هذة الملفات الى مكان الشرطة .*
*القواعد التى يخضع لها اذن التفتيش فى مجال المواد الالكترونية* 
*يخضع التفتيش الى نوعين من القواعد العامة ومنها ما يتعلق بخصوصية وذاتية المعلومات الالكترونية ومجال الكمبيوتر  ومن هذة القواعد ما تتمع بتفتيش الاشياء المغلقة ما دام ان الاذن صادر لتفتيش المكان الذى يتواجد فيه الاشياء حتى لو كان كمبيوتر .ثانيا –الاعلان عن النفس قبل الاقتحام قاعدة أطرق وذلك على نفسك علاوة على ذلك فان القضاء الامريكى يعرف نوع من اذن التفتيش وهو التفتيش عن طريق الدخول خلسة اى الدخول دون سابق اعداد صاحب المكان وتقدر كل الظروف والقواعد  بقدرها حسب طبيعة المكان والمجرم وهذه القواعد تطبق فى مجال الالكترونيات وتفتيشها نظراً لامكانية التخلص منها بسرعة .*
*تنفيذ التفتيش بعد ضبط الكمبيوتر*
*لا يوجد فى التشريعات المقارنة نصوص مدة معينة لاجراء تفتيش الجهاز بعد الضبط بين ان القانون الامريكى يستلزم تن يتنفذ الاذن بالضبط والتفتيش من مدة لا تتجاوز عشرة ايام من وقت صدور الاذن وهذا لا ينطبق على الدليل الذى تم ضبطه ولم يتم تفتيشه لا فى وقت لاحق فى مدة كبيرة لا مخصص الجهاز لا يستلزم اعمال اخرى .*
*تفتيش النظام الرئيسى والانظمة المتصلة به فى الداخل*
*وهذا التساؤل يدور حول الاجهزة المرتبطة ببعضها البعض ولكنها متواجدة فى اماكن مختلفة كشركة لها فروع وكل اجهزتها مرتبطة والاذن صادر تفتيشة المقر الرئيسى او اجهزة مرتبطة بشبكة واحدة ولكنها مملوكة لاشخاص عده وجدت بعض التشريعات حالات مثل الولايات المتحدة عندما أجازت التوجيهات الداخلية الخاصة باجراءات التفتيش ان يجب اذن التفتيش ليمتد الى مقر الشركة وفروعها الساكنة بذات العقار وذلك لمواجهة الطبيعة الخاصة لتفتيش انظمة الكمبيوتر وتواجد بعضها فى مكان اللبعض الاخر فى مكان اخر فى حين ان هناك بعض التشريعات لا تميز تفتيش سوى الكمبيوتر المتواجد فقط فى المكان المأذون بتفتيشه مثل بلجيكا وسويسرا.*
*تفتيش النظام الرئيسى والانظمة المتصلة به فى الخارج*
*وهذه المشكلة تثار عندما يكون من الضرورى تفتيش جهاز كمبيوتر متواجد فى الخارج حتى لو تعلق الامر بشركة رئيسية وفروعها فى الخارج حيث ترتبط اجهزة الشركة ببعضها واحياناً ترتبط الاجهزة بقاعدة بيانات فى الخارج تسمح بعض التشريعات مثل التشريع الفرنسى فى مادته 17فقرة 2 انه لرجل الضبط القضائى ان يقوم بضبط بتفتيش الانظمة المتصلة حتى ولو كانت خارج الاقليم مع مراعاه شروط وبنود المعاهدات الدولية والاتفاقيات .*
*النتائج القانونية المترتبة على الاذن بالتفتيش والضبط فى المجال المعلوماتى* 
*انه لا يجوز لرجل الضبط القضائى المأذون له بالضبط والتفتيش ان يبحث فى الجهاز لا عن ادله الجريمة المحدودة وان يكتشف عرضاً الجريمة اثناء البحث عليه ان يتصدر اذناً لضبطها ولا يلتفت عن الجريمة الاولى .*
*مدى جواز اعتراض الاتصالات الالكترونية * 
*عرف القانون الامريكى الاعتراض بانه اكتساب ساعى او غيرة المحتوى اية اتصالات سلكية  او الكترونية او شفوية بواسطة اجهزة آلية او الكترونية بأن المقصود بالاكتساب ان يتم الالتقاط اثناء الاتصال نفسه ويترتب على ذلك ان مراقبة الاتصالات المخزنة لا يعتبر التقاط لها رفضت ذلك المملكة الامريكية حيث انها اعتبرت الدخول الى الاتصالات الخاصة لا لبريد الالكترونى المخزنة مختلفاً عن الالتقاط وذهبت راى اخر ويرى ان الالتقاط لا يمكن ان يرد على اتصالات مخزنة وحجته فى ذلك الى ان الاتصالات الالكترونية تتحقق عن الاتصالات السلكية من حيث العبارة التى وردت فى تعريف الاتصال الالكترونى .*
*2- ان اقتصار الالتقاط على الاتصالات السلكية اثناء انتقالها فقط سوف يجعل العبارة السابقة بدون معنى وقد سم القانون الامريكى الخلاف لصالح الرأى الذى يقول ان الاعتراض والالتقاط اثناء الاتصال نفسه.*
*الصور المختلفة لاعتراض الاتصالات الالكترونية وتفتيشها*
*يجوز اعتراض الاتصالات الالكترونية على غزر ما يحدث بالنسبة لالتصالات التليفونية بناء على أمر واذن بذلك فى اثناء حدوثها ويتضمن ذلك بأجراء تسجيل لذلك وذلك وفقاً ما نصت عليه المادة 20 من التسمية الخامسة من الاتفاقية الاوروبية لسمة  2001*
*وهناك اربعة اوضاع للاطلاع على محتوى الرسالة او الاتصالات :*
*1- اعتراض الاتصالات:**ويحدث ذلك اثناء عملية الاتصالات* 
*2-تفتيش الاتصالات المخزنة** وذلك بعد وصول تمام الاتصال او وصول الرسالة الالكترونية* 
*3-الاتصال بشبكة عامة** :وذلك اثناء الاتصال بشبكة عامة يسمح لعدد غير  محدود من الافراد الاتصال بها حتى ولو كان ذلك نظراً لوضع منع مالى مثل شبكة المثائل بفرنسا .*
*4**- مجرد العلم وذلك عند وصول الرسالة مفتوحة او اتمام الاتصال فى حضور رجال الضبط القضائى دون استعمال حيلة او خدعة منهم.*
*ويختلف النظام القانونى لكل طريقة عن الاخرى:*
*1-الوضع الاول سيلزم توافرشروط اعتراض الرسالة* 
*2-الوضع الثانى الاول سيلزم توافرشروط التفتيش* 
*3-الوضع الثالث لايلزم معرفة توافر شروط معينة بل انها فقد من قبل اعمال الاستدالات .*
*4-الوضع الرابع:لا يوجد الاتصال بشبكة عامة من قبل التفتيش بل من اعمال التحريات التى يجوز لرجل الضبط القيام بها دون اذن.*
*تفتيش النظام بدون اذن:*
*وهو يعد استثناء يرد على الاصل العام حيث انه لا يجوز التفتيش الجهاز دون اذن مسبق من الجهة القضائية المختصة .*
*القاعدة العامة عدم جواز تفتيش الجهاز بدون اذن* 
*اذا قلم بذلك ما هو مامور الضبط القضائى وفتش الجهاز بدون الحصول على اذن مسبق من الجهة المختصة فإن ما قام بة من اجراءات وما توصل الية من ادلة تكون باطلة لان ما بنى على باطل فهو باطل والاستثناء على ذلك من أهمها دالة التلبس فلا يجوز التفتيش الكمبيوتر لا باذن وذلك وفقا لما جاء فى العديد من القوانين من القانون المصرى والقانون الفرنسى ما دام ان الجهاز ليس فى منزل المتهم أما القانون الامريكى فان عدم جواز هذا النوع من التفتيش يستند فى القانون الامريكى الى الدستور الامريكى فى التعديل الرابع لسنة الذى ينص على حق الافراد فى حرمتهم الشخصية وحرمة منازلهم واموالهم المنقولة فى مواجهة التفتيش .*

----------


## benha

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## مركز تدريب جلف

مشكووووووووووووووور الله يعطيك العافية

----------

